# Intense Cycles Gallery - Show your ride!



## meth3434 (22. September 2007)

So um dieses neue Forum mal einzuweihen bin ich mal so frei einen Gallery Thread zu starten, so haben alle Intense Besitzer die Möglichkeit ihre Bikes entsprechend zu präsentieren! 

Und nach dem Motto zeig du mir deins dann zeig ich dir meins, mach ich gleich mal dem Anfang mit meinem Tazer VP: 








So nun ist es an euch hier viele schönes Intense rides zu posten!
auf gehts
meth


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. September 2007)

Meins





Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell, hab aber kein neueres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köchert-Biker (23. September 2007)

schöne Intenses, passt das mit der Doppelbrück im Uzzi, is doch eigentlich nur für SC Gabeln vorgesehen, oder?

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. September 2007)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> schöne Intenses, passt das mit der Doppelbrück im Uzzi, is doch eigentlich nur für SC Gabeln vorgesehen, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Julian



Wer behauptet denn sowas  

Bei Intense auf der Seite steht nur
zwischen 170 und 200mm.


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. September 2007)

meins


----------



## Teenie (23. September 2007)

Hier mal ein Klassiker. Ich habe es geliebt!  
Mein Uzzi wartet auf seinen Einsatz.


----------



## meth3434 (24. September 2007)

@jochen: damit gewinnst du auf jeden fall den preis für die kreativste gabel in einem intense! Hast du das bei nem airbrusher machen lassen oder war das etwa heimarbeit?

Freut mich dass der Thread anklang findet, immer weiter so!

meth


----------



## THBiker (24. September 2007)

und hier dann auch gleich mal mein Bike:





und noch ein Bild mit seinem Spielgefährten


----------



## Frog (24. September 2007)

update wird noch folgen!!


----------



## a73 (24. September 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

na dann als poste ich als erster mal eins mit spinnennetz.


----------



## Matze. (24. September 2007)

a73 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> na dann als poste ich als erster mal eins mit spinnennetz.





Absolut endgeil    

ist das ein Fox AVA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (24. September 2007)

mainz :


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

wo? ich seh' nur dreck


----------



## walo (24. September 2007)

mein baby!


----------



## bachmayeah (24. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> wo? ich seh' nur dreck



Mussu klicken du Eimah


----------



## xalex (25. September 2007)

nicht mehr ganz frisch, ich finds aber unverändert toll.


----------



## bachmayeah (25. September 2007)

schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INT3NS3 (25. September 2007)

Dann darf meiner ja nicht fehlen


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. September 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> @jochen: damit gewinnst du auf jeden fall den preis für die kreativste gabel in einem intense! Hast du das bei nem airbrusher machen lassen oder war das etwa heimarbeit?



die lackierung stammt von toxoholics nach meiner vorgabe...die sticker sind heimarbeit   ich find das ding fett da es mich an das geilste gesöff on earth erinnert...mmhhhjammi  

@all höchst scharfe intense nennt ihr da euer eigen...werde beim ein oder anderen ganz neidisch


----------



## Stefan3500 (25. September 2007)

Ja viele hübsche bikes, aber das M3 mit der Dorado ist der Hammer


----------



## INT3NS3 (25. September 2007)

Find auch alle Bikes hammer.


----------



## a73 (27. September 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Absolut endgeil
> 
> ist das ein Fox AVA




danke - ja is ein AVA. dürfte sich allerdings langsam aber sicher verabschieden, weil er luft verliert.


----------



## mex racer (27. September 2007)

Hier ist mein Intenese 6.6 
Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig wer ich warte immer noch auf die letzten Teile.
Aber es ist eine bischen schwer hier in Mexico an teil zu kommen. Aber dafür sind  die Trails um so besser





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bachmayeah (27. September 2007)

hmm das erste intense das mir nicht gefällt  
evtl liegts auch am foddo


----------



## bad ass (29. September 2007)

so mein M3



und mein verflossenes TAZER


----------



## Downhoehl (30. September 2007)

Erstmal: Heiße Kisten hier 

Dann willich auch mal mein M3 posten: 





Bilder von meinen Neuen Spielzeug (Tazer) folgen sobald es fertig umgebaut ist...


----------



## DH_RYDA (30. September 2007)

schön....meines hat letztes jahr ziemlich gleich ausgesehn....
leider hat die gabel und die kurbeln nicht gehalt.....Travis und Saint halten hald doch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (30. September 2007)

die xt sollten schon halten und die gabel geht - zumindest bei mir - bald in ihr 3. jahr ... zeig doch mal deins...


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Oktober 2007)

so...bidde schon...mein mittlerweile 2 jahre altes M3, das wirklich schon viel mitmachen musst, aber nie irgendeinen defekt hatte..die ausstattung hab ich mit der zeit gewechselt: Avid Juicy 7 auf Oro Bianco GM, Boxxer WC 06 auf Travis Triple Ti, Shimano XT kurbel auf Saint usw.


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2007)

das foddo iss doch aber dem bike nciht wirklich würdig.. ab in die ecke schämen!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal etwas ganz anderes. Ein INTENSE Spider Marathonbike mit 29-Zoll-Laufrädern:






sorry, Bild ist etwas gross... (genauso wie das Bike ;-)


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Oktober 2007)

tja, ich fotografiere mein bike ja fast nie! fahr ja lieber damit und ausserdem hasse ich posserei! aber unter intenselern kann man ja mal ne ausnahmen machen!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2007)

Das hat doch nichts mit posen zu tun... allerdings hab ich da schonmal was erlebt, dass einer meinte er hätte sich ein ultralight-m3 aufgebaut mit div. sonderanfertigungen und nach und nach kam dabei raus, dass das alles nicht so stimmen kann. da hieß es dann dhx air mit piggy back und xtr kurbeln auf saint achse und son schrott...
ich mein: wenn man dann schon meint man hätte ein m3 dann doch bitte auch mit ein wenig feedback des real existierenden "geräts"
grüße bachmayeah
ps: fotos des bikes dienen ja nicht nur der Schaustellung sondern können im Falle eines Diebstahls auch gute Dienste leisten.


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Oktober 2007)

ja grundsätzlich hast du eh recht.....aber als einer, der zu oft "opfer" von neidern war, bin ich nicht einer, der gerne seinen fahrpark zur schau stehlt....
bei uns in Ö wird man schon mal grundsätzlich als Poser abgestempelt, wenn man ein Intense fährt, dann wird mal geschaut was man damit anstellt und dann wird vielleicht die meinung korregiert.....

lange rede, kurzer sinn..........INTENSE 4 LIFE YEAH!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Oktober 2007)

dachte das intense sei im ösiland der volksdownhiller


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Oktober 2007)

nur am semmering! und das sind viele wohlbetuchte mid-dreissiger unterwegs....aber sonst eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brauxduwas (5. Oktober 2007)

jo oba nur die vull mundels!!


----------



## Baphoschreck (5. Oktober 2007)

na dann will ich meins hier doch auchmal einstellen


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Oktober 2007)

schick... hier nochmal n update von meinem


----------



## Lowrider (6. Oktober 2007)

grüsse aus der norwestschweiz 

happy trails wünsch euch 
lowrider


----------



## Downhoehl (6. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schick... hier nochmal n update von meinem



Wie hast du den jetzt den Air doch reinbekommen? und noch viel wichtiger: wie läuft er?????

Ansonsten immernoch schickes M3


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Oktober 2007)

guggst du



bachmayeah schrieb:


> soot und hier nochmal live und direkt... ich mags ja eher eng
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hält  zumindest einen doch recht heftigen tag in wiberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (9. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> guggst du
> 
> 
> 
> hält  zumindest einen doch recht heftigen tag in wiberg.



Puuuh, ich glaub mir wäre das zu knapp, aber ich hab ja zum Glück eines mit 73IL  hast du beim Fahren einen Unteschied gemerkt zwischen Coil und Air?


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2007)

jo  war weichair... iss noch alles experimentierphase um raus zu finden wie viel druck ideal ist usw. evtl ist er auch nicht ganz so sensibel. weniger schnell war ich deswegen aber nisch  dafür hat meine sattelstützenklemme lack gelassen --> zu wenig druck --> volle kapazitätenausnutzung --> reifen meets klemme. weiß einer wie das maß der klemme ist. ggf gönn ich mir was.
mal schauen. schlecht ist er allemal nicht!!


----------



## Downhoehl (9. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> jo  war weichair... iss noch alles experimentierphase um raus zu finden wie viel druck ideal ist usw. evtl ist er auch nicht ganz so sensibel. weniger schnell war ich deswegen aber nisch  dafür hat meine sattelstützenklemme lack gelassen --> zu wenig druck --> volle kapazitätenausnutzung --> reifen meets klemme. weiß einer wie das maß der klemme ist. ggf gönn ich mir was.
> mal schauen. schlecht ist er allemal nicht!!



Das Problem mit dem berühren von Klemme und Reifen hab ich aber beim Coil leider auch..... hast du mal versucht die Klemme einfach um 180° zu drehen?
Ich werd das jetzt mal testen!


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. Oktober 2007)

also bin bin mit meinem DHX air im 6.6 nicht gerade zufrieden. schlecht abzustimmen und einfach zu weich im mittelbereich des Fw. allen fox dämpfern
fehlt es an einer highspeed druckstufe und das ProPedal ist völlig fürn a......

wieso gibts du dein M3 her? M6?


----------



## splatternick (10. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist mein Uzzi VPX M, Fox 40 Hope 6ti E-13


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> also bin bin mit meinem DHX air im 6.6 nicht gerade zufrieden. schlecht abzustimmen und einfach zu weich im mittelbereich des Fw. allen fox dämpfern ??
> fehlt es an einer highspeed druckstufe und das ProPedal ist völlig fürn a......
> 
> wieso gibts du dein M3 her? M6?



hmmm fehlen bei deinem post hier und da wörter? oder ist der satzbau heutzutage so normal? wie gesagt:ich bin mit dem air fürs erste recht zufrieden. 

1. gebe ich es nur evtl. her und 2. - um auf deine  frage direkt zu antworten - ist noch nichts konkretes geplant.




Downhoehl schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem berühren von Klemme und Reifen hab ich aber beim Coil leider auch..... hast du mal versucht die Klemme einfach um 180° zu drehen?
> Ich werd das jetzt mal testen!



mim coil hatte ich das problem nicht --> deine feder ggf zu weich? ggf. mehr bottom out?


----------



## DH_RYDA (10. Oktober 2007)

sorry....zu hastig geschrieben! also fahre eine 450er Feder....laut SpringRateCalculator vom Tim Flooks sollte die genau passen..
Bottom Out ist komplett geschlossen; bei 150 psi im PiggyBack.

hab mit einem Suspension Tuner gesprochen, der mir das Problem bestätigt hat. Fox-Dämpfern fehlt es an einer HightSpeed-Druckstufe! Das wird auch der grund sein, warum man die Manitou Dämpfer mit weicheren federn bzw. weniger luft fahren kann....


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> 1. gebe ich es nur evtl. her und 2. - um auf deine  frage direkt zu antworten - ist noch nichts konkretes geplant.



hab da wirklich schwierigkeiten das nachzuvollziehen...musst aber du wissen


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hab da wirklich schwierigkeiten das nachzuvollziehen...musst aber du wissen



tjoah ... nenn mich den bike-luden  oder swinger... whatever. würde sicherlich schon was neues finden


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2007)

hoffentlich gehts deiner freundin da besser als deinen bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2007)

iss doch ehrensache....


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> iss doch ehrensache....



 dann sei es dir erlaubt die bikeluderei


----------



## Downhoehl (11. Oktober 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> mim coil hatte ich das problem nicht --> deine feder ggf zu weich? ggf. mehr bottom out?




Feder passt bei mir eigentlich, aber das Bottom out kann ich noch erhöhen.

Mir ging es eigentlich um das grundsätzliche Problem das Reifen und Sattelklemme sich berühren wenn man den Federweg mal komplett benötigt. Hat das sonst keiner


----------



## DH_RYDA (11. Oktober 2007)

natürlich......durchschlage tu ich aber sehr selten....nur wenn ich zu arg in einer kompression reinfahr.....da streifts.....


----------



## Downhoehl (11. Oktober 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> natürlich......durchschlage tu ich aber sehr selten....nur wenn ich zu arg in einer kompression reinfahr.....da streifts.....



Bevor ich jetzt komplett falsch verstanden werde: Ich schlag vielleicht max 1-2 pro Bikeparktag durch, nicht die ganze Zeit..... 
 Mich störts halt bloss ein bisschen das beim Durchschlag eben der Reifen die Schelle trifft.....


----------



## DH_RYDA (11. Oktober 2007)

ja, halb so schlimm.......bei mir streift der reifen aber nur am sattel hinter und nicht an der schelle.....


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Oktober 2007)

---> sattel höher  

---> finde das schleifen an der schelle auch nicht schlimm, aber es ist schon ein kleiner fauxpas. Wobei der Fakt an sich mich nicht stört... eher, dass die schelle blank ist. Blank sollte nur ne mu**i sein


----------



## xxFRESHxx (11. Oktober 2007)

ich bin wohl der einzige der noch auf dem guten alten M1 unterwegs ist


----------



## DH_RYDA (12. Oktober 2007)

die farbe ist sehr geil......würde mein M1 immer noch fahren, wenns mit nicht mitten in der saison gebrochen wäre..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (12. Oktober 2007)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> ich bin wohl der einzige der noch auf dem guten alten M1 unterwegs ist



Ist aber doch immernoch ein richtig heißer Ofen  
Hätt ich nicht das M3 so gut angeboten bekommen , hätt ich mir auch ein M1 geholt


----------



## Stefan3500 (31. Oktober 2007)

Das M1 vom Fresh ist Hammer (gefällt besser als die meisten M3)

Aus Langeweile noch ein Update von meinem Hobel


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2007)

Was heißt hier Langeweile ? Geiles Bild, geiles Bike ! Uzzi oder Socom ?


----------



## fx:flow (6. November 2007)

Uzzi natürlich, vergleich mal den Steuerrohrbereich der beiden Rahmen.


----------



## Der Yeti (6. November 2007)

Ich finde es schaut vorne arg hoch"gebockt" aus...
Kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. November 2007)

das täuscht.. man beachte die andern bilder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (6. November 2007)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Das M1 vom Fresh ist Hammer (gefällt besser als die meisten M3)
> 
> Aus Langeweile noch ein Update von meinem Hobel



super bike und super panorama...sieht man da innsbruck ?


----------



## Stefan3500 (6. November 2007)

Danke  

Nene das ist oben in Crans Montana. Du siehst ins Rhonetal runter Richtung Visp.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der Yeti (7. November 2007)

Jo stimmt...Ist vorne nicht zu hoch Schönes Bike, schönes Bild.


----------



## hacke242 (7. November 2007)

Noch nicht Final! Vorbau + Lenker kommen neu, beide Syntace.
Farbe der Züge sind noch nicht Final.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. November 2007)

s wie small?


----------



## brauxduwas (8. November 2007)

hot no kana a m6??

homos


----------



## hacke242 (8. November 2007)

M wie Medium.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. November 2007)

schaut aber echt arg klein aus..


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (8. November 2007)

brauxduwas schrieb:


> hot no kana a m6??
> 
> homos



gibts das etwa schon zu liefern?


----------



## hacke242 (9. November 2007)

Das liegt sicherlich an der untersichtigeren Perspektive und normale Brennweite. Glaub mir, es ist M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (9. November 2007)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> gibts das etwa schon zu liefern?




leider nicht, es wird erst 2008 lieferbar sein


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. November 2007)

Bin 1,86 m hoch! möchte mir ein 6.6 kaufen! welche Rahmengröße schlagt ihr mir vor?


----------



## DH_RYDA (14. November 2007)

ich bin 1,83 und fahre eine Medium mit einem 70er vorbau...ist schon ziemlich kurz das ganze...ev. mit einem 90er vorbau könntest eine M nehmen, sonst würde ich dir eher zu einem Large raten. und am besten nicht mit einem DHX sonder einem Manitou Evolver (sofern du die Option hast)


----------



## THBiker (14. November 2007)

bin auch 183cm und hab ein M! Passt super finde ich! Ich mag das Bike aber auch lieber mit kürzerer Oberohrlänge!
Ich habe einen 50mm Vorbau montiert! L wäre mir definitiv zu groß!

Pauschal den DHX Air schlecht zu machen ist glaub ich verkehrt, ich denke bei Schwergeichten ab 80kg kommt er dann aber doch an seinen Grenzbereich! Ich werde wohl auch irgendwann umrüsten, ich weiß nur noch nicht auf was  Stahlfeder oder nen anderen Luftdämpfer


----------



## DH_RYDA (14. November 2007)

der DHX Air und DHX Coil (den hab ich in meinem M3) sind beider miese dämpfer!!
und das ist keine pauschalaussage sondern meine erfahrung damit. hab mich auch mit einem Federungstuner unterhalten und der sag, das der DHX in serie kompletter mist ist und selbst als getunter dämpfer noch schlechter als andere ist.....ergo Manitou Evolver muss her


----------



## iRider (15. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> der DHX Air und DHX Coil (den hab ich in meinem M3) sind beider miese dämpfer!!
> und das ist keine pauschalaussage sondern meine erfahrung damit. hab mich auch mit einem Federungstuner unterhalten und der sag, das der DHX in serie kompletter mist ist und selbst als getunter dämpfer noch schlechter als andere ist.....ergo Manitou Evolver muss her



Komisch dass PUSH fast ausschliesslich mit Fox arbeitet.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. November 2007)

komisch das der dhx in fast jedem bike zu finden ist und auf nationalen und internationalen rennen extrem erfolgreich eingesetzt wird...und das obwohl er totaler mist ist?sorry aber die aussage ist blödsinn


----------



## DH_RYDA (15. November 2007)

das er an vielen bikes verbaut ist, kommt daher, dass Fox sicher qualitätsmässig sehr gut ist und auch geringe schwankungen hat. 
ausserdem ist fox im oem-sektro extrem billig gegenüber dem aftermarket produkten. mir gefällt reine die Dämpfunsperformance nicht, die bei VPP-Bikes passen sollte, weil die bikes sonst recht durch den Federweg durchsacken.

was die worldcup rennen angeht: ich hoffe, dass keiner von euch glaubt, dass hier seriendämpfer gefahren werden.....vermisst keiner von euch eine HighSpeed-Druckstufe?

ich kann nur meine erfahrungen mti Fox wiedergeben und bin nicht besonders zufrieden mit den teilen. hab z.B. ein M3 mit einem Swinger 6-way probiert, das wär anähernd ident zu meinem. war einfach um vieles geiler zum fahren


----------



## xMARTINx (15. November 2007)

in meinem session 10 war ein revox mit dem ich nicht besonders zufrieden war,abzustimmen war er top aber das ansprechverhalten war gegenüber fox recht schlecht und mit meinem dhx bin ich eigentlich rundum glücklich,das im weltcup keiner nen seriendämpfer fährt is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (15. November 2007)

ja, das problem kenn ich.ein kumpel von mri hat auch das S10. beim revox gehört einfach die viel zu starke plattform raus. wenn der getuned ist, ist der die absolute waffe!! hätte ich gern, aber ist zu teuer...


----------



## bachmayeah (15. November 2007)

also ich bin mit meinem dhx als basis recht zufrieden. evtl wäre ich das mit nem getunten revox noch mehr ABER ich bezweifle dass ich als "Shock-Noob" n Unterschied merke, oder?
Geschweigedenn, dass es mich schneller machen würde... *schulterzuck*


----------



## xMARTINx (15. November 2007)

finde es aber ziemlich bekloppt einen so extrem teuren dämpfer noch tunen zu lassen,da kannste auch den dhx machen lassen und da holt man sicher auch noch was raus


----------



## DH_RYDA (15. November 2007)

beim Revoxi ist es aber notwendigt, weil er eine so starke plattform hat. warum man gerade bei einem reinen DH-Dämpfer sowas macht verstehe ich nicht.
Laut MotoPitkan (vielleicht manchen ein begriff), lässt sich ein DHX natürlich auch tunen, nur ist er einfach nicht so gut wie z.B. ein Swinger 6-way.

werde mir eine Swinger fürs M3 kaufen (die gibts schon um 330 euro neu), dann tunen lassen und dann bericht erstatten. was ich mich einbauen lassen werde und sicher interessant ist, ist eine Midspeed-Zugstufe, wie es der RockShox Vivid hat. somit kann ich den dämpfer sehr schnell fahren, damit er auch auf kleine hinternisse perfekt anspricht. trozdem überschlägt es einen nicht beim springen.....


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2007)

In der letzten Dirt war ein ganz interessanter Artikel über Fox-Dämpfertuning. Da läßt sich wohl mit Tuning auch noch mal extrem viel rausholen. Hauptaussage von dem Mojo-Tuner war, dass bei einem perfekten persönlichen Setup ein Standard Fox Van Dämpfer völlig reicht und der teure DHX 5.0 dann gar nicht nötig ist.
Der Revox ist dann aber wohl auch nicht der Überflieger, wenn man ihm erst mal die Plattform "wegtunen" muß, oder.


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. November 2007)

Also würdet ihr mir Größe L empfehlen bei 1,86 m!?
Könnt ihr mir auch etwas über die Fahrleistungen erzählen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. November 2007)

was kann man denn am FOX DHX noch tunen?  und ist beim DHX Air auch noch was möglich? 
was haltet ihr von MZ Dämpfern im 6.6?

@geisbock
Achja, Fahrleistunbg...kann cih dir nicht genau sagen.... ....im Sommer mehrmals wöchentlich Freeride-Touren zwischen 20-50km und bis zu 1200 HM...wenn ich mal fitter bich auch wieder mehr  
Ich glaub ich würde bei 1,86 auch noch ein M nehmen! Kumpel von mir ist etwas größer und fährt das VPX auch in M (zum touren)


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. November 2007)

Nach den Geometriedaten entspricht m gleich 19 Zoll! Sollte wirklich genügen! Probiers aber vorher nochmal bei einem Händler aus und entscheide dann erst. Danke für den support!
@ THBiker Wie fit willst du werden? 1200 hm sind doch genug! Da pfeift bei manch anderen die Lunge aus dem letzten Loch!


----------



## walo (15. November 2007)

fahr mit 189 ein m mit 50mm vorbau.
fühl mich super mit der grösse.
jedoch würde ich auf eine probefahrt nicht verzichten!


----------



## THBiker (15. November 2007)

Geißbock schrieb:


> @ THBiker Wie fit willst du werden? 1200 hm sind doch genug! Da pfeift bei manch anderen die Lunge aus dem letzten Loch!


Naja bei 1200 HM pfeif ich z.Z. auf´m letzten Loch  ...würd nächsten Sommer schon gern mal mit Spaß den letzten Berg hoch fahren   ....na warten wir´s ab


----------



## DH_RYDA (16. November 2007)

beim FOX Dhx Air kann man genau das gleich machen wie beim Coil....
was beim 6.6 sicher sinn hätte, wäre eine zusätzlich Highspeed bzw. Midspeed stufe....ich hab zum beispiel das problem, dass das rad beim surfen zuviel druch den federweg sackt. nachdem des dann länger wird, geht surfen nicht gerade gut..


----------



## THBiker (16. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> beim FOX Dhx Air kann man genau das gleich machen wie beim Coil....
> was beim 6.6 sicher sinn hätte, wäre eine zusätzlich Highspeed bzw. Midspeed stufe....ich hab zum beispiel das problem, dass das rad beim surfen zuviel druch den federweg sackt. nachdem des dann länger wird, geht surfen nicht gerade gut..



wer bietet das an??

Bzw. kann man den Dämpfer auch dahingehend tunen, dass ich ihn bei niedrigeren Drücken fahren kann?? 
ichhab ja das Problem,dass ich ca. 270psi i.d. Hauptkammer habe!


----------



## DH_RYDA (16. November 2007)

ja, kann man......hab dasselbe problem bei meinen über 90kilos in voller montur...
MotoPitkan in Österreich macht dir auf kundenwunsch so ziemlich alles...
das problem eben beim DHX ist, dass man ihn wegen der fehlenden Dämpfung mit soviel Lufduck fahren muss.....eine Evolver kann man stattessen mit 180-200 psi  
fahren.....was für ein unterschied!!


----------



## brauxduwas (16. November 2007)

wall imma alle fragen warum tunen:

jeder hat an andren fahrstill,körpergewicht,geschmack...........

da pitkan "passt" des fahrwerk optimal an!!


die dämpfer in am radl san halt für die masse angestimmt.kann ja net für jeden passen.

as radl erkennt ma dannach net wieder!!
da muss ma net was grod wie fohrn..


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. November 2007)

@ mex racer:
Dein bike gefällt mir mit dieser kombination so richtig gut! Genauso hatte ich mir meins auch vorgestellt! Sind die Weißtöne von Gabel und Rahmen sehr unterschiedlich" auf dem Foto kommts nicht so richtig raus!


----------



## iRider (16. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ja, kann man......hab dasselbe problem bei meinen über 90kilos in voller montur...
> MotoPitkan in Österreich macht dir auf kundenwunsch so ziemlich alles...
> das problem eben beim DHX ist, dass man ihn wegen der fehlenden Dämpfung mit soviel Lufduck fahren muss.....eine Evolver kann man stattessen mit 180-200 psi
> fahren.....was für ein unterschied!!



Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.  Wenn MotoPikan ALLES machen kann, wieso bekommen sie dann den DHX nicht hin? Wieso ist der schlechter?
Darren Murphy (PUSH) hat in einem Interview in Decline über die Beweggründe geredet wieso er fast nur mit Fox arbeitet. Weil die wie Motorrad-Dämpfer aufgebaut sind und deshalb extrem einfach zu tunen sind und die Dämpfungsperformance schon zu Beginn recht hoch ist und nur "individualisiert" werden muss. 
Mmh, wenn Deine Aussagen wirklich O-Ton von MotoPitkan sind dann würde ich keinen Dämpfer zu denen schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brauxduwas (17. November 2007)

de krigen den dämpfer gut hin!! gibts eh a par de damit sehr zufrien sin..

es is nur so dass sie aus am manitou/marzocchi einfach mehr rausholn können..


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. November 2007)

ja, die bekommen den DHX gut hin. trotzdem möchte ich mir einen Evolver einbauen, weil der im getunten zustand noch leistungsfähiger ist (auch auch mehr verstellmöglichkeiten bietet). jeder tuner wird seine eigene art haben, wie er das tuning angeht. und wenn push gern fox tuned, warum nicht. nur tuned MP ALLE marken, somit werden die wohl den vergleich haben, während push fast nur fox tuned.

was fox dämpfer angeht ist die dämpfungsperformance misserabel, weil ich ja nur eine Plattform-Dämpfung habe, die man im DH/Fr gar nicht braucht.
warum haben alle anderen firmen verstellbare LowSpeed/HighSpeed druckstufe und fox nicht mal eine HighSpeed-stufe verbaut?

aber egal, musst deine dämpfer eh nicht hinschicken...


----------



## Stefan3500 (17. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> was fox dämpfer angeht ist die dämpfungsperformance misserabel, weil ich ja nur eine Plattform-Dämpfung habe, die man im DH/Fr gar nicht braucht.
> warum haben alle anderen firmen verstellbare LowSpeed/HighSpeed druckstufe und fox nicht mal eine HighSpeed-stufe verbaut?
> 
> aber egal, musst deine dämpfer eh nicht hinschicken...




was willst Du denn dauernd verstellen  
Und was ist, wenn mein DHX auch ohne dauerndes rumgewurstel gut funktioniert ?
IM übrigen hat der DHX auch  Druckstufen , nur kann man die halt nicht einstellen (was icht nötig ist weil sie gut funktionieren).

Das man die Plattform abschalten kann wurde ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. November 2007)

ich will eine funktionierende druckstufe, wiel ich das 6.6 mit extrem viel luftdruckfahre und es trotzdem tw. durchschlägt. die Lowspeed-druckstufe (Propedal) ist fürn A....., beinträchtigt nur die performance.....

wenn dir dein dämpfer passt, ok. stellt sich nur die frage, ob die weisst, was passt und was nicht. falls du noch nie ein getunted fahrwerk gefahren bist, brauchen wir eh nicht weiterreden.......


----------



## bachmayeah (17. November 2007)

jungs... das hier ist doch ne galerie und kein technik forum ...
in diesem sinne: bilder oder eigener fred!



handy-foto und so.


----------



## klemmi (17. November 2007)

Ein neues? Wieso das, war das andere kaputt? Wie geht deine Boxxer WC und vor allem was wiegt dein Bike?
Von welcher Firma ist denn die Ti Feder und wieviel Gewicht sparst du?


----------



## Stefan3500 (17. November 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> wenn dir dein dämpfer passt, ok. stellt sich nur die frage, ob die weisst, was passt und was nicht. falls du noch nie ein getunted fahrwerk gefahren bist, brauchen wir eh nicht weiterreden.......



Na so ein Pro und Oberchecker wie Du bin ich natürlich ned  

Im übrigen redst Du vom DHX Air und ich vom Coil wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. November 2007)

das hat mit pro sein nix zu tun. befass mich aber damit und hab mich mit den Tunern von MP unterhalten.
übrigens ob Air oder Coil ist völlig egal, ist dasselbe drin....


----------



## Stefan3500 (17. November 2007)

@bachi

ganz schön aber Dein altes hat mir besser gefallen  . Ist kein work finish , oder?

@dh ryda

Is ja jetz auch Wurst. Jedem seines


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. November 2007)

Sehr geiles Bike Henning. Mich würde mal das Gesamtgewicht interessieren.  Gruß  FLO


----------



## bachmayeah (17. November 2007)

keift euch doch nicht so an ihr kinnas...

ich fand das blaue auch anfangs schöner aber nun mag ich - um wiedermal die Frage der Farbe zu beantworten - das Platinum sehr. Je nach Licht mal mehr silber oder mehr in Richung golden.

@ flo: gesamtgewicht ist auch vorhanden.....~ 17,7kg . Aber - dhx air - leichtere schläuche kommste recht einfach auf ~17kg runter evtl noch andere Reifen, Kurbel und Kassette und hier und da ~ schwupps biste bei 16,x kg ; allerdings hab ich keine Böcke mehr zu flicken. Noch dazu kommt, dass ein zu leichtes Bike mir persönlich unruhiger vorkommt und das auge bei mir auch mitisst. da leg ich dann auch wert auf standfähigkeit - mal schauen. Erstmal das Tazer aufbauen.


----------



## MS- RACING (18. November 2007)

anbei mal mein Bike... nur weil es mal geheißen hat, dass keiner hier im Forum ein SOCOM hat. Das hier ist meines im MS- RACING Teamtrimm...







Und so ist es aufgebaut:
Rahmen: SOCOM FRO medium mit flachem Winkel
Suspension: Manitou Travis 180 TPC mit gelber Ti Feder, Manitou Revox mit 400er Ti Feder 
Antrieb: Shimano XTR Shifter und Wechsler, Ultegra Kassette
Bremsen: neue Shimano XT
Lenker, Sattelstütze (CNT): Easton
Laufräder: Shimano Saint Naben, DT Swiss Speichen/ Nippel/ 5.1 Felgen
Reifen: Intense Tire Systems DH FRO lite 2.5 vorne, Edge FRO lite hinten 
Kettenführung: e13 LG1 mit customized Bashguard
Pedale: Easton Flatboys
Griffe: Intense lock on


----------



## Trickz (18. November 2007)

sehr schön! was bringts auf die waage?


----------



## Stefan3500 (18. November 2007)

Das Socom ist sehr schön. Rot passt einfach zu Intense


----------



## bachmayeah (18. November 2007)

rot ist DIE Intense Farbe schlechthin... so eins würde ich auch gerne mal fahren. vor allem wegen der gabel  wenn du es mal günstig loswerden willst...*g* da würde ich meins ggf. noch eintauschen..gibts ne RAL Nummer zu der Farbe?
Ehrliche Meinung zu den Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (18. November 2007)

so zwischen 17.2 und 17.5. Gewicht ist aber gerade wegen der Kurbel noch nicht ganz ausgereizt....

Was ich so gehört habe tut sich aber auf der Saint Front schon einiges...

ich habe diese Saison das SOCOM und das M3 gehabt und bevor ich das SOCOM zum 1. Mal gefahren bin war ich skeptisch und hab mir gedacht, dass ich es nach dem ich mit einem M3 gefahren bin, dass eigentlich alles weg schluckt, mit dem SOCOM nicht so zurecht kommen werde... ich bin danach nur noch selten mit dem M3 gefahren, weil mir das SOCOM einfach mehr Spaß gemacht hat... ich kann es nur empfehlen auch wenn das M3 natürlich auch eine Rakete ist....


----------



## MS- RACING (18. November 2007)

zu den Reifen ist zu sagen:

Ganz zu Anfang im ersten Jahr wo wir auf Intense waren, hatten wir noch Maxxis Reifen und ich war seit Jahren der Maxxisfan schlechthin... Gewicht, Grip und Produktauswahl alles tadellos... 
Als wir dann die Intense Reifen bekommen haben war ich dementsprechend skeptisch, weil wir da nur die schweren 4 Ply hatten, die man schon alleine vom Gewicht gespürt hat, wenn man zuvor ein paar Jahre Reifen gefahren ist die einen halben Kilo weniger gewogen haben. Gerade am ersten Tag war es eine Umgewöhnung, aber einmal gefahren, wollte ich nie mehr was anderes haben außer wo wir die faltbaren 2 Plys bekommen haben. Seitdem finde ich, dass die Reifen echt perfekt sind...

es gibt da eine ganz witzige Geschichte: 2006 sind beim Brasilien Worldcup viele Bikes zu spät angekommen wie auch das von Cedric. Er ist dann mit dem 2. Bike (m3) vom Claudio das Training und die Quali gefahren... O-Ton Cedric war, dass er nicht an das Limit der Reifen gekommen ist, auch wenn er es probiert hat. Er hat dann mit dem Bike die Quali gewonnen und ist im Rennen mit seinem eigenen Bike nicht mehr an die Zeit herangekommen.


ich kann nur sagen: einfach mal ausprobieren und sich selbst ein Urteil bilden.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. November 2007)

so seh ich das auch... 
daher ist ja ein satz 4 ply und ein satz 2 ply die woche hier angekommen. gewicht der 4ply hat mich extrem geschockt. wenn die maxxis runter sind kommen die 4er oder die 2er drauf. ich bin gespannt.
nochmal zum socom: in der kombi echt ein traum / optisch perfekt... da wird manN echt schwach. kannste da ggf noch was zur gabel sagen? getuned? gewicht?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (18. November 2007)

Dann solle mein M 3  ja nicht fehlen ne...





Partlist :
Intense M3 mit DHX 5 in HOT Rod ORANGE Boxxer Wc 2007 mit geänderten Stickern in Passender Rahmenfarbe und Integriertem Vorbau Hope M6 mit 203 mm Floating Disc Mavic EX 823 Ust mit Ringle Naben E 13 Light Kettenführung mit Halterung aus Lexan (spart 60 Gramm) Easton Monkey Lite Dh Carbon Lenker Shimano Saint Kurbeln X 9 Short Cage Schaltwerk Thomson Sattelstütze Chris King Steuersatz


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. November 2007)

hab mir auch jetzt mal einen Satz Intense DH Fro 2,5 gegönnt.....SUPGERGEILER GRIP, FETT ..eigentlich perfekt.........nur sind sie als Faltreifen nicht gerade durschlagsicher.........hatte an meinem ersten tag 2 patschen (voren und hinten)


----------



## bachmayeah (18. November 2007)

mal so nebenbei... "hot box orange" heißt wohl eher "hot ROD orange"...oh boy


----------



## Soulbrother (18. November 2007)

Ich mag wohl einer der wenigen sein,aber Henning,mir gefällt dein M3 in platin sehr viel besser als vorher das Blaue!

Das Socom ist allerdings nach wie vor mein pers. Intense Favorit und deshalb hätte ich auch mal noch eine Frage:
Verhältnis Socom/Fahrergewicht?
Sind da knapp unter 100Kg zuviel des Guten oder kann das Socom das ab,natürlich bei sauberer Fahrweise und *ohne *"über alles Drübergeballere,egal wie´s kommt"?

Mir wurde zwar schon an anderer Stelle mitgeteilt,daß es sehr grenzwertig sei aufgrund der Hinterbausteifigkeit,aber die eine oder andere,weitere,Meinung dazu kann wohl nicht schaden.


----------



## MS- RACING (18. November 2007)

Durchschlag bei den Reifen:
Dazu kann ich persönlich nicht so viel sagen. Bei mir kommt es äußerst selten vor, dass ich einen platten hab- ich bin allerdings auch kein Rennfahren und weiß nicht ob ich mein Bike so am Limit bewege.
Was ich allerdings schon sagen kann ist, dass wir beim Team dieses Jahr schon den ein oder anderen (ungünstigen) Platten (wie Chris in der Quali von Champery) hatten. Das lag aber vor allemd aran, dass eben Fahrer wie der Chris versucht habe annähernd den selben Reifendruck im 4 Ply als auch im 2 Ply zu fahren und das kann nicht funktionieren, wenn man nur knapp an die 1 bar fährt.
Ich würde sagen, dass wenn man sich an den Reifendruck (abhängig von der Reifen Felgen Kombination) herantastet, man das mit den Durchschlägen eigentlich kein Thema mehr ist.


SOCOM und 100 Kilo:
Ganz ehrlich?! Ich würde das nicht machen. Jede Kombination aus Fahrer und Bike hat irgendwo seinen Rahmen wo alles perfekt zusammenspielt und diese Kombination ist vielleicht zu gewagt. Ich möchte nicht sagen das es nicht funktioniert, aber eben vermutlich nicht perfekt und dann macht es einfach nicht den Spaß den es machen soll.
Der Max z.B.: (als MS halt) fährt schon auch mal ab und zu mit einem rum, aber zum DH fahren setzt er voll auf das M6, was ich Dir in den Fall auch raten würde.


Zu Gabel:
Sie ist schon ein wenig getunt. Aus irgendeinem Grund waren die Federn die wir in dieser Saison bekommen haben alle und eine Federratenabstufung weicher als in den Saisonen zuvor. Wenn man jetzt eine Intrinsic gefahren ist hatte man das über die Gabeleinstellungen noch gut hinbekommen, ich hatte aber eine TPC und da ist es schon mal vorgekommen, dass die Gabel durchschlägt. Mein Mech hat mir dann ein bisschen Mehr Öl eingefüllt und so hatte ich quasi einen Durchschlagschutz... das hat super funktioniert, nur braucht es dafür wirklich ein gewisses Gefühl wenn man das macht, sonst geht dann womöglich gleich gar nichts mehr.


anderes Tuning:
Was sich echt auch noch bewährt hat sind dies THE Cabelpros, die ich jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren verwende. Einfach diese Gummidingen über die Leitungen schieben, und dort platzieren wo die Leitung am Rahmen schleifen könnte und schon hat man keine Schleifstellen mehr.
Genauso, hab ich das Bike nach den putzen oder bevor es matschige Bedingungen hatte mit Silikonspray eingesprüht... dann hat man auch keine Probleme mit matten Stellen am Oberrohr oder so...
Ich bin da vielleicht etwas penibel, aber mit taugt es einfach wenn mein Bike gepflegt ist und jedes mal aussieht als wäre es neu, wenn man sich drauf setzt... so schauen dann die Bikes wenigstens auch super aus, wenn man sie dann weiterverkaufen möchte.


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. November 2007)

bin bei den 2play so etwa 2bar gefahren, musste an und für sich reichen...
werde mal mit 2,4 bar fahren, leider ist dann die Eigendämpfung nicht mehr so gut. werden mir, sobald bei meinem shop erhältlich, die 4Ply-version holen.


----------



## MS- RACING (18. November 2007)

ich fahr so bei 1.5 bar und das geht ziemlich gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (18. November 2007)

naja ich hab mit equipment 95kilo......das geht bei diesen reifen nicht.....mit den Maxxis bin ichs teilweise gefahren.....


----------



## Soulbrother (19. November 2007)

@MS-Racing

vielen Dank für die Antwort.Na dann halt kein Socom...


----------



## iRider (19. November 2007)

Sehr schickes Rad!   Und entgegen dem Trend "sinnvoll" leicht aufgebaut.



MS- RACING schrieb:


> Rahmen: SOCOM FRO medium mit flachem Winkel



Kann man das in verschiedenen Winkeln bekommen oder ist das eine Spezialanfertigung für das Team?



MS- RACING schrieb:


> Was ich so gehört habe tut sich aber auf der Saint Front schon einiges...



Kannst Du da Details verraten?


----------



## iRider (19. November 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich fand das blaue auch anfangs schöner aber nun mag ich - um wiedermal die Frage der Farbe zu beantworten - das Platinum sehr. Je nach Licht mal mehr silber oder mehr in Richung golden.



Platinum ist ne sehr geniale Farbe.   
Allerdings kann man da kein gescheites Bild von machen. Muss man live sehen.


----------



## bachmayeah (19. November 2007)

naja ans socom kannste ja auch ne xtr placken.. wobei gibts die in < 175mm?
aber aufgrund des 73er IL´s haste da eh wesentlich mehr - auch günstige - optionen.
bzgl. der fotosache haste recht.. kommt immer anders rüber...


----------



## MS- RACING (19. November 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Kann man das in verschiedenen Winkeln bekommen oder ist das eine Spezialanfertigung für das Team?
> 
> 
> 
> Kannst Du da Details verraten?



Also zum SOSOM: man bekommt das SOCOM nicht in verschiedenen Winkeln und ja, das ist eine Spezialanfertigung fürs Team. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das SOCOM mit diesem Winkel jetzt in Serie geht oder nicht, aber so ist das halt mit dem Team bzw. Prototypenstuff... ich kann nur sagen, dass das Bike mit diesem Winkel sehr geil ist.

Zur Saint kann ich leider noch nicht so viel sagen, vor allem weil sich die Teile im Prototypenstatus befinden und wie viel sich daran ändert kann man sich ja vorstellen. Wir (alle Teams die auf Shimano unterwegs sind) haben am Worldcup in Champery mit jemanden aus der Produktentwicklung gesprochen und ich hoffe nun dass das fruchten wird. Aber ich denke mal, dass das Zeug echt gut wird....


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2007)

@MS-Racing: Neuigkeiten bzgl. der Saint wären echt hochinteressant...
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der XTR-Kurbel im DH-Einsatz ?


----------



## Monday (19. November 2007)

Gibt´s für die CCler ein Foto von dem Spyder?


----------



## brauxduwas (19. November 2007)

wie viel fw hattn des hint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (19. November 2007)

brauxduwas schrieb:


> wie viel fw hattn des hint?



so 20 cm


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. November 2007)

verkauft ihr eigentlich gelegentlich auch Dämpfer und anderes zeug oder nur Komplettbikes? bin auf der suche nach einem Revox für mein M3.......


----------



## MS- RACING (19. November 2007)

Anfgaren bezüglich verkauf bitte direkt an mich auf [email protected] schicken


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. November 2007)

gut, danke für die info!


----------



## iRider (19. November 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Also zum SOSOM: man bekommt das SOCOM nicht in verschiedenen Winkeln und ja, das ist eine Spezialanfertigung fürs Team. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das SOCOM mit diesem Winkel jetzt in Serie geht oder nicht, aber so ist das halt mit dem Team bzw. Prototypenstuff... ich kann nur sagen, dass das Bike mit diesem Winkel sehr geil ist.



Habe mal versucht anhand des Bildes die Winkel abzuschätzen und die sehen sehr ähnlich zur Serie aus. Allerdings hat Deins die mit einer 180 mm Gabel wo die Serienversion die mit einer 200 mm Gabel hat, scheint also einen kleinen Unterschied zu geben.
Und die Serienversion fährt sich ebenfalls sehr genial wenn man die Bauhöhe vorne niedrig hält.  
Könnt Ihr als Team nicht ein bisschen Druck bei Intense machen dass es einfach verschiedene Ausfallenden gibt mit denen man Tretlagerhöhe und Winkel tiefer bzw. flacher machen kann? Da gab es einen Faden auf MTBR dazu und jemand hat viel Geld in die Hand genommen um sich welche Custom machen zu lassen.



MS- RACING schrieb:


> Zur Saint kann ich leider noch nicht so viel sagen, vor allem weil sich die Teile im Prototypenstatus befinden und wie viel sich daran ändert kann man sich ja vorstellen. Wir (alle Teams die auf Shimano unterwegs sind) haben am Worldcup in Champery mit jemanden aus der Produktentwicklung gesprochen und ich hoffe nun dass das fruchten wird. Aber ich denke mal, dass das Zeug echt gut wird....



Danke für die Info.
83 mm Hone Kurbeln wären Killer. Oder leichtere Saint Kurbeln....


----------



## MS- RACING (19. November 2007)

Für das Team macht der Jeff immer mal irgendwelche Specials, die nie in den Handel kommen. Für die Serie spielen oft mehr Dinge eine Rolle, was produziert wird und was nicht. Irgendwo wird dann aus allen Daten ein Mittelmaß genommen, um das Optimum produzieren zu können. 

Unsere M6 diese Saison waren alle ein Stück anderes- so hätten wir beispielsweise die Hinterbauten der Rahmen oder die unteren Swinglinks nicht tauschen können. Der Jeff hat für jeden Fahrer aus dem Team eine Vision, was für ihn gut sein könnte und das setzt er um- diese Test ergeben dann das zuvor angesprochen Mittelmaß.

Nigel "the age" Page war maßgeblich an der Entwicklung von den verschiedensten Bikes beteiligt und so beruht der Team SOCOM auf den Maßen seines Bikes- der Winkel lag dabei so bei 64 Grad. Natürlich verändert sich das ganze noch mal, weil ich die Gabel runtergetravelt habe, um vorne tiefer zu sein. Es ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied da, wenn man eine Serien SOCOM neben das hier stellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (20. November 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Für das Team macht der Jeff immer mal irgendwelche Specials, die nie in den Handel kommen. Für die Serie spielen oft mehr Dinge eine Rolle, was produziert wird und was nicht. Irgendwo wird dann aus allen Daten ein Mittelmaß genommen, um das Optimum produzieren zu können.
> 
> Unsere M6 diese Saison waren alle ein Stück anderes- so hätten wir beispielsweise die Hinterbauten der Rahmen oder die unteren Swinglinks nicht tauschen können. Der Jeff hat für jeden Fahrer aus dem Team eine Vision, was für ihn gut sein könnte und das setzt er um- diese Test ergeben dann das zuvor angesprochen Mittelmaß.
> 
> Nigel "the age" Page war maßgeblich an der Entwicklung von den verschiedensten Bikes beteiligt und so beruht der Team SOCOM auf den Maßen seines Bikes- der Winkel lag dabei so bei 64 Grad. Natürlich verändert sich das ganze noch mal, weil ich die Gabel runtergetravelt habe, um vorne tiefer zu sein. Es ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied da, wenn man eine Serien SOCOM neben das hier stellt.



Aha, wie gesagt habe nur vom Bild aus versucht die Winkel abzuschätzen. Und da sah es nicht sooo unterschiedlich aus.
Wird es denn irgendwann ein M6 mit dem Monocoque-Hinterbau geben? Oder ist das eine der Prototypen-Ideen die nicht weiterverfolgt werden? Wäre schade weil es dem Rahmen eine deutlich coolere Optik gibt.


----------



## MS- RACING (20. November 2007)

ich kann nur sagen, dass ich schon einiges gesehen habe, was in der kommenden Saison ausprobiert wird. Es kann durchaus sein, dass dieser Hinterbau einmal kommen wird, aber er muss sich zuerst einmal im Einsatz bewähren und auch wirklich einen Vorteil bringen.


----------



## DH_RYDA (20. November 2007)

ja ein monocqoue hinterbau wäre so eine sache...schaut sicher geil aus, nur wird 
wahrscheinlich anfällger für beulen sein.......was dann nicht so sexy wäre


----------



## TeeWorks (29. November 2007)

Mein Baby wers eh noch nicht kennt 






tschüssi
Flo


----------



## THBiker (29. November 2007)

Hey Tee

lang nix gehört! Wie ist die Lage?

noch zufrieden mit der Kiste? Ich werd die Tage meinen Dämpfer zum tunen schicken  ...bin zu fett für das Teil


----------



## TeeWorks (29. November 2007)

huhu!

Auf jedenfall, zufriedener als am Anfang - Materialauswahl hat sich, bis auf den behinderten Shiftguide, dessen Kugellager schon den Geist aufgibt, in Bischofsmais wie auf Touren bestens bewährt!

...hast du das BottomOut voll zugedreht? Hab auf der 4X strecke öfter gemerkt dass er beim anliegersurfen wegsackt... was er jetzt nicht mehr tut, wenn man den durschlagschutz dicht macht! Trotzdem supersensibel...

Was lässt da dann Tunen? geht das beim Air überhaupt, oder tust dir dann doch nen DHX mit Titanfeder rein?

...zu fett... hab gelesen du knallst mal schnell 1200hm in den Berg? wie kann man da zu fett sein  

bis densen
Flo


----------



## brauxduwas (30. November 2007)

beim luftdämpfer kann der pitkan was ich weiß das gleiche machen wie bei der stahlfeder..


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2007)

Das ist halt wie im Fitness. Wir 0,1 Tonner legen einfach mehr Gewicht auf, um unsere Power zu steigern. Mit 70 kg kommt ja jeder den Berg hoch...


----------



## THBiker (30. November 2007)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> huhu!
> 
> Auf jedenfall, zufriedener als am Anfang - Materialauswahl hat sich, bis auf den behinderten Shiftguide, dessen Kugellager schon den Geist aufgibt, in Bischofsmais wie auf Touren bestens bewährt!
> 
> ...



Jo leider schaff ich die 1200 ja jetzt im Winter auch nicht, das waren die guten tage im Sommer  ....ich froh wenn ich die 800 fahre   ich hasse das Wetter!!!!!

Ich werde den dämpfer zu Motopitkan schicken, die kennen sich anscheinend mit Intense und Fox gut aus! Der Dämpfer ist halt für unsere Gewichtsklasse nicht gedacht   ...ich bin ja auch voll gepackt um die 90-95kg  und keine Besserung in Sicht! ich muss den dämpfer ja mit mind. 270psi fahren...
Ich werde dann mal berichten was das Tuning gebracht hat

Außerdem brauch ich bald mal ne neue Kurbel....und weiß nicht welche! gefallen tut mir nur die diablous, aber die ist eigentlich überdimensioniert!  so lange fahre ich eben die alte weiter!

Hattest du eigentlich auch Probleme mit deiner 66??  meine war jetzt bei Cosmic zum service...scheint jetzt endlich den Federweg zu nutzen!


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2007)

Saint rules ! Da bekommst Du eine Hammerkurbel zum Superpreis und das ganze ist auch noch super einfach zu montieren und steif wie Sau. Manche mögen halt das Design nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (30. November 2007)

...ja ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass sie den ganzen FW scheinbar nicht ausnutzt, dachte allerdings eher, dass ichs nicht voll ausreize  ...die dichtungen sind auch immernoch recht unsensibel (ok bin noch nicht soooo viel gefahren, dafür aber genug denk ich) Ein gewisses stück is das sicher auch das Luftfederprinzip. 

Meinst ich sollte meine auch mal zum Service tun? War das n normaler service, oder hast was tunen lassen?!

@SA: die is schon geil, nur hab ich rein psychisch dann das gefühl, 2 Tonnen mit rumzuschleppen ;D


----------



## THBiker (30. November 2007)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...ja ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass sie den ganzen FW scheinbar nicht ausnutzt, dachte allerdings eher, dass ichs nicht voll ausreize  ...die dichtungen sind auch immernoch recht unsensibel (ok bin noch nicht soooo viel gefahren, dafür aber genug denk ich) Ein gewisses stück is das sicher auch das Luftfederprinzip.
> 
> Meinst ich sollte meine auch mal zum Service tun? War das n normaler service, oder hast was tunen lassen?!



bei meienr Gabel wurde ein ATA Service gemacht!(kostenlos, da garantie) Mußt mal schauen, es gibt hier auch einen 66 Thread, das Problem kommt wohl häufiger vor!
Also meine Gabel hat ca 2 cm nicht genutzt! Mach di´r mal´n Kabelbinder dran und ckecke deinen Feiderweg, bzw den deiner Gabel  
Sensibel ist die Gabel schon!


----------



## THBiker (30. November 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Saint rules ! Da bekommst Du eine Hammerkurbel zum Superpreis und das ganze ist auch noch super einfach zu montieren und steif wie Sau. Manche mögen halt das Design nicht.



Ok aber wenn ich ne Saint nehm, kann ich auch die Diablolous nehmen!  die gefällt mir optisch besser


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2007)

@TeeWorks: die gefühlten 2 Tonnen schleppst ja bei jeder stabilen Kurbel mit Dir rum. Die Saint geht durch ihre Steifigkeit halt richtig vorwärts und zwar spürbar.
Und preislich ist RatzeFatze nochmal eine ganz andere Baustelle.
Aber es ist ja Weihnachtsgeldzeit


----------



## fx:flow (30. November 2007)

ehh ja, ich hab wohl den "show your ride"-threadtitel falsch verstanden.


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2007)

Ich würd ja gern Bilder von meinem Intense posten, hab nur leider keines.


----------



## Trickz (30. November 2007)

was hast du dir denn geholt? neugier


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. November 2007)

Hallo Intensefahrer! 
Ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein 6.6 oder Uzzi zu kaufen. Bin das 6.6 schon Probe gefahren das Uzzi kann ich leider in Deutschland nicht Probe fahren, habe schon herumtelefoniert! Das 6.6 geht gut vorwärts und hat ein super Fahrwek!!!  Ich fahre alles den Berg auf, was ich Berg ab fahre! Bitte helft mir bei meiner Entscheidung! Bin auf eure Erfahrung angewiesen.
Im Voraus schon mal Danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (30. November 2007)

dann hol ich mal wieder den sinn des fred hervor... auch wenns wohl nur temporär ist:
mein "alltagsbike"



und eins fürs grobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. November 2007)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Hallo Intensefahrer!
> Ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein 6.6 oder Uzzi zu kaufen. Bin das 6.6 schon Probe gefahren das Uzzi kann ich leider in Deutschland nicht Probe fahren, habe schon herumtelefoniert! Das 6.6 geht gut vorwärts und hat ein super Fahrwek!!!  Ich fahre alles den Berg auf, was ich Berg ab fahre! Bitte helft mir bei meiner Entscheidung! Bin auf eure Erfahrung angewiesen.
> Im Voraus schon mal Danke!



Also ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und hab mich für´s 6.6 entschieden! zum normalen Trail Freeriden absolut ausreichend und 100% tourentauglich! Bikepark-Einsätze sollten auch kein Problem sein!
Kumpel von mir fährt das Uzzi und fährt auch ab und zu mit auf den touren, aber er würde sich inzwishcen auch lieber das 6.6 holen! Wobei es sicherlich auch ne Trainingssache ist, wieviel Hm du mit dem Uzzi schaffst!


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. November 2007)

Bei beiden Bikes bräuchte ich Größe L. Das weiß ich schon! Die Anbauteile habe ich auch schon: MZ 66 SL1, Race Face Atlas Parts und 5.1 Laufräder. Denke vom Gewicht werden beide bikes, Uzzi oder 6.6 nicht sehr schwer! 
@ THbiker: weißt du, ob sich die Sitzposition der beiden bikes sehr unterscheidet oder dazu beiträgt, dass das Uzzi schwerer den Berg hoch kommt als das 6.6?


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Dezember 2007)

hmm, oh mann, MZ nervt mich so langsam. Aber die 66 federt doch auch nicht  komplett bist zur krone hin ein, oder... bis wohin sollte der kabelbinder bei vollem Federweg gehen? hast du da zufällig ein Maß?

Grüße
Flo


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Dezember 2007)

öhm technik-forum....? solls hier auch geben...oder via PM´s 
Haltet euch doch wenigstens n bissi an die Regeln Jungs.


----------



## THBiker (1. Dezember 2007)

Geißbock schrieb:


> @ THbiker: weißt du, ob sich die Sitzposition der beiden bikes sehr unterscheidet oder dazu beiträgt, dass das Uzzi schwerer den Berg hoch kommt als das 6.6?



Also wenn du beide Bikes komplett identisch aufbauen würdest, wäre das Uzzi glaub ich 800g schwerer. Von der Geo sitzt man auf´m 6.6. etwas höher (höherer Schwerpunkt) und der Lenkwinkel wäre bei gleicher Gabel etwas flacher (im Bild haben beie Gabeln fast den gleichen Federweg 66 auf 180mm und die DH40 auf 175mm). Wie gesagt, bei eher tourenlastiger Fahrweise würd ich das 6.6. nehmen, wenn du eher auch mal dicke Dinger machst das Uzzi.
Hier hast du mal den direkten Vergleich der beiden Bikes...damit wir auch mal wieder ontopic sind










@teeworks
die federt bis zum Anschlag ein   ...ich hätte dir´s nicht verraten sollen, jetz ast du schlaflose Nächte! Den Rest dann per PM oder im 66 Thread


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank für diese Rückmeldung!
Wird dann ein 6.6!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrayTek (1. Dezember 2007)

Hab das Bike seit dieser Saison und es ist 1a hammer genial ect. !!

I use it for freeride-tours.


Part's :

Frame : 6.6 british racing green
suspension : RS Totem 2-step Air 1.5 / Fox DHX Air
brakes : Hope Moto V2 Vented
cranks : Middelburn
front derailleur : Shimano Hone
rear : Sram X.0
shifters : Sram X.0
pedals : Easton Flatboy
stem : FSA 300 DH 70mm
handlebar : Answer - Pro Taper
seatpost: Thomson Elite
saddle : Sella Italia Flite
headset : FSA ORBIT XTREME PRO - 1.5 
tires (front/rear) : Maxxis ADvantage 2.4
front wheel : Mavic EX 721 / Chris King hub
rear wheel : Mavc EX 721 / Chris King hub


 

ride on

Location : Flims / Lenzerheide Switzerland


----------



## walo (1. Dezember 2007)

@draytek
gibts nichts zu motzen.
dachte immer,es ist keiner so drauf wie ich und braucht 721er felgen am 6.6.

meins

rahmen: intense 6.6 (raw)
dämpfer: dhx air mit akiratuning
gabel: 66 sl 1 ata (140-180)
naben:hope pro 2
felgen: ex 721
bremsen: juicy 7 (203)
kurbel:holzfeller
rockring:shaman
innenlager: truvativ xr
pedale: v12 mag
kettenführung:truvativ xr/alles abgefräst,was man nicht braucht
vorbau: thomson 4x
lenker: funn
griffe: spank
steuersatz:da bomb
schalthebel:sram X9
schaltwerk: x7
umwerfer: x7
kette:sram pc 991
sattelstütze:reverse
sattel:fsa
schnellspanner:hope
sattelklemme:hope
reifen: je nach einsatz


http://www.traildevils.ch/forum/viewthread.php?action=attachment&tid=2187&pid=183310

schaisse!wie kann ich ne datei hochladen,dass das bild live und direkt und nicht in miniatur bzw. als url angezeigt wird?


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Dezember 2007)

geil, das RAW schaut echt geil aus......und gewichtsmässig sind sicher auch 2-300g drinnen....


----------



## Trickz (1. Dezember 2007)

normalerweise mit grafik einfügen und dann den link da rein.







edit: hast recht irgendwie gehts grad nicht ??? lads am besten mal hier im fotoalbum hoch dann gehts bestimmt...


----------



## Christiaan (1. Dezember 2007)

Meins

2007 Intense M3 Medium
Revox Dampfer, Ti Feder
Manitou Travis Triple Ti Intrinsic
King Steuersatz
Easton Havoc Lenker
Saint Kurbeln
E13 LG1 Fuerung
Hope Pro II, Mavic EX823, UST High ROllers
X.9 Schalter und Schaltwerk
Saint Bremsne mit Goodridge Leitungen
Thomson Stutze
Spider Sattel.

WOllte nur das der Rahmen ein 1.5 Steuerrohr hatte, damit Ich mein Lenker tiefer fahren koennte.


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. Dezember 2007)

sehr sehr schönes bike, eigentlich perfekt ausgebaut!
wo hast du den den Havoc her, den kann ich in deutschland und östereich bei keinem händler finden?! wie geht der revox ?


----------



## fx:flow (1. Dezember 2007)

das grüne 6.6 ist göttlich, genauso wie das grüne m3 dank der travis... huiiiiiiiii


----------



## DrayTek (1. Dezember 2007)

@walo 

hehehehe   das raw ist hammer mässig ! ist es lackiert oder eloxiert ? Dämpfer unterschied tuning zu  standart?

@fx:flow Danke

@Christiaan Sieht genial aus !!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Dezember 2007)

christiaan.. wenn du mal in winterberg bist gibste bescheid. würd ja zugern mal revox und gabel probe fahren.
grüße in die niederlande - solange es sie noch gibt


----------



## walo (1. Dezember 2007)

@draytek
ist garnichts,pur! 
hab erst das halbe tuning machen lassen.wir warten noch auf teile.
ist aber jetzt schon wesentlich besser.der dämpfer rutscht nichtmehr annähernd so durch.sprich,er spricht durchgehend gut an.er macht wesentlich besser,gegen hintenraus,zu.......
doch wie gesagt, ist nochnicht annähernd fertig.das luftkammervolumen muss noch exakt auf mich angepasst werden.es werden noch ringe getauscht,öl,durchlässe verändert............
wird aber sicherlich nichtmehr lange dauern,bis ich ein klares fazit ziehen kann.
werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (1. Dezember 2007)

UPDATE: Jetzt mit CANE Creek S3 Plus5 und Z1 FR1 ETA (150mm)


----------



## Mr.A (1. Dezember 2007)

sehr schönes 5.5
obwohl ich die decals belassen hätte  

was ist das für ne Rahmengr.?

gruß,Alex


----------



## Frog (1. Dezember 2007)

Mr.A schrieb:


> sehr schönes 5.5
> obwohl ich die decals belassen hätte
> 
> was ist das für ne Rahmengr.?
> ...



hallo alex,

die decals hätte ich auch drauf gelassen.....der Vorbesitzer hat die runtergemacht. nachdem seiner frau die Farbe nicht gefiel, hat er den 2 Monate alten Rahmen verkauft.
Ist Größe M.


----------



## Frog (1. Dezember 2007)

Mr.A schrieb:


> sehr schönes 5.5
> obwohl ich die decals belassen hätte
> 
> was ist das für ne Rahmengr.?
> ...



doppelt!


----------



## Christiaan (2. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> sehr sehr schönes bike, eigentlich perfekt ausgebaut!
> wo hast du den den Havoc her, den kann ich in deutschland und östereich bei keinem händler finden?! wie geht der revox ?



Lenker kommt von www.chainreactioncycles.com, die liefern schnell und haben gute Preise.

Den Revox, funktioniert gut, aber Ich habe das Idee, das mein DHX etwas feinfulliger war, das macht das das rad hinten nicht so viel eingeht, also, pedaliert es sicher besser


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2007)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Lenker kommt von www.chainreactioncycles.com, die liefern schnell und haben gute Preise.
> 
> Den Revox, funktioniert gut, aber Ich habe das Idee, das mein DHX etwas feinfulliger war, das macht das das rad hinten nicht so viel eingeht, also, pedaliert es sicher besser



das soll die verhältnismäßig starke Plattform des Revox sein. Lass die doch mal bei Akira oder MotoPitkan ausbauen.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2007)

der revox ist komplett überdämpft,hatte ihm im session10,war nicht wirklich zufrieden wenn man bedenkt was der dämpfer kostet,ohne tuning ist der nicht der hammer


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (2. Dezember 2007)

SO und meine Kiste


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2007)

spank-laufräder?geht ja mal gar nicht in so nem bike,gibt einiges was man noch besser machen kann aber schon nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (2. Dezember 2007)

hey, seh ich da richtig? 1,5 Steuerrohr? vom team gekauft? oder bei ebay war glaube ich auch mal eins drin


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (2. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> hey, seh ich da richtig? 1,5 Steuerrohr? vom team gekauft? oder bei ebay war glaube ich auch mal eins drin



Vom Caluori abgekauft


----------



## DH_RYDA (2. Dezember 2007)

gratuliere, sehr geil, da gibts nix!


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2007)

Hammer geiles M3 !


----------



## iRider (2. Dezember 2007)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> SO und meine Kiste



Sehr schönes M3 FRO. Wie bist Du an den Rahmen von Caluori gekommen?
Hat der neben dem 1.5 Steuerrohr auch eine andere Geo und die dünneren Wandstärken? Was wiegt er? Ist ein L, oder?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (2. Dezember 2007)

Es wiegt so wie auf den bildern knappe 19kg, Go-ride switch top crown mit integriertem Vorbau und MRP G2 werden noch abisel gewicht einsparen...

Anders als bei dem Serien M3 sind:

1.5 Headtube
Oberrohr und Sattelstrebe vom L 
Radstand vom M 

daher sehr wendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (3. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kanns nur immer wieder schreiben: Wenn ihr ne ordentliche GÜNSTIGE UND LEICHTE Kefü haben wollt dann schreibt mal den Bommelmaster hier ausm Forum an. Er baut Carbon Kefüs welche max (je nach Rolle) 130gramm wiegen zum Preis von 45 inkl. Versand. Selbst wenn ihr diesen halben Bashguard verbauen könnt müsst ihr ihn mal fragen aber ich denke man würde eine Lösung finden... im Endeffekt isses jedem selbst überlassen doch ich finde diese Kefü einfach nur geil!


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi an alle Intensebesitzer! hat einer von euch ein Bike in der "Farbe" works, was schon etwas älter ist? Soll ja mit dem Alter noch besser aussehen! Das wäre auch was für diese Gallery.
Viele Grüße Geißbock


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Dezember 2007)

@klemmi
die kettenführung ist zwar nicht schlecht aber gibts nicht für iscg und und ist somit auch nicht gegen verdrehen geschützt...


----------



## fx:flow (16. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Trickz (16. Dezember 2007)

schön siehts aus, da kann ich mich ja nur nochmehr auf meins freuen jetzt


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2007)

@Trickz: wann steht Deines ?


----------



## Trickz (16. Dezember 2007)

nen monat vorneweg


----------



## Trickz (18. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> nen monat vorneweg



so hab heute alles restliche zusammen bekommen, kommt auch alles diese oder nächste woche. darf jetzt allerdings bis mitte januar auf den boxxer adapter für die moto warten  
also doch noch nen monat fx:flows bike bestaunen und mir vorstellen es wär meins


----------



## klemmi (18. Dezember 2007)

@fxflow: Und, wie ist das Gewicht nun?


----------



## fx:flow (18. Dezember 2007)

hängewaage im shop vorhin sagte 16,31kg. hab keine kamera mit gehabt, naja. ob's geglaubt wird oder nich is eh relativ egal. fahrrad läuft allerdings wie sonstwas, heiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (18. Dezember 2007)

16,3? da komm ich ja locker unter 16 kilo?
welche reifen fährst du nochmal? minion faltreifen? also ich hatte bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen mit reifen wie big bettys oder advantage. jedenfalls kann man damit keinen richtigen downhill fahren ohne platten.
geht das mit denen? kenne die 1ply oder wie die heissen nicht.


----------



## fx:flow (18. Dezember 2007)

das geheimnis sind einfach die 1ply minion. die sind hier zum setup finden und trainieren drauf. für'n bikepark dann die 2ply. dann bin ich auch wieder bei ~16,8.


----------



## Trickz (18. Dezember 2007)

also komme ich in etwa mit den minion dh schlappen (keine ahnung wieviel ply aber die schweren halt) auf 16,5?
langt ja vollkommen, cool  
was machen denn die 2 ply im gegensatz zu den ganz schweren aus oder sind die 2ply schon die schwersten


----------



## fx:flow (18. Dezember 2007)

1ply - 880g
2ply - 1200g
3C - uiuiuii


----------



## klemmi (18. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> 3C - uiuiuii



Sind die 3C Schwer oder was heisst das?


----------



## Trickz (18. Dezember 2007)

ja anscheinend, hab gerade mal meine nachgewogen maxxis minion DH f 2.5 slow reezaay wiegt 1270g und maxxis minion DH r 2.5 super tacky 1220g. war der meinung das sind die schwersten maxxis. mich wundert grad ein wenig warum der vordere schwerer wie der hinter ist...

aber naja genug davon ist ja ne gallerie hier


----------



## xxFRESHxx (18. Dezember 2007)

3C heisst ja nur tripple compound. also unterschiedliche gummimischungen der mittel- bis aussenstollen. der hat auch die 2ply karkasse und sollte somit nicht maßgeblich schwerer sein als die "normalen" DH reifen von maxxis. auf der HP steht jedenfalls bei den 3C da gleiche gewicht wie bei den anderen.und das würde auch einleuchten.


----------



## Trickz (18. Dezember 2007)

also sind die 1ply die faltreifen und die 2ply die richtigen dh schlappen. aja gut also mit den 1 ply kann man dann wohl höchstens auf nem radweg spaß haben


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich gehe später mal einen 3C für euch wiegen,aber es sind definitiv die schwersten von den Minions


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Laut website vo maxxis minion dh liegt der 3C bei 1300 gr, die anderen bei 1200 gr und der Freeride Minion bei 900 gr.


----------



## fx:flow (18. Dezember 2007)

Trickz schrieb:


> also sind die 1ply die faltreifen und die 2ply die richtigen dh schlappen. aja gut also mit den 1 ply kann man dann wohl höchstens auf nem radweg spaß haben



?!?!

keine dummen schlüsse ziehen.

www.silberfische.net

da bitte informieren. den minion gibt es als 1ply faltreifen und drahtreifen, letztere habe ich. die faltdinger sind nochmal um einiges leichter, aber damit geht dann wirklich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Trickz (18. Dezember 2007)

ok, lasse mich gern auch mal belehren. wusste ich nicht dass es in 1 ply nochmal 2 verschiedene gibt. wenn der draht 1ply schon 900 wiegt, was wiegt dann der falt? 600? also kann man mit den draht 1 ply noch einigermaßen downhill fahren oder ist das risiko schon zu hoch?
im vergleich zu nem advantage ca800g oder big betty ca850g jetzt mal weil andere vergleichsmichkeiten hab ich grad nicht bzw ausprobiert. und mit den letzten genannten geht downhill fahren nur sehr bedingt. bzw macht kein spaß, da man nur am schlauch wechseln ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Dezember 2007)

eben gewogen:

Minion F-2,5-2Ply-*SR(40a)* = 1166g
Minion F-2,5-2Ply-*3C *       = 1357g

beide neu!


----------



## Trickz (18. Dezember 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> eben gewogen:
> 
> Minion F-2,5-2Ply-*SR(40a)* = 1166g
> Minion F-2,5-2Ply-*3C *       = 1357g
> ...



da wiegt mein identischer vorderreifen grade mal 100g mehr. auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

Das sind halt die normalen Produktionsschwankungen.
Dafür macht das Fahren mit einem gscheiten Reifen erst richtig Spaß, auch wenns einem vielleicht die Werte an der Waage versaut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2007)

So isses,ich habe meinen zweiten 3C auch noch gewogen und der ist wiederum 25g leichter als der oben Genannte.Also kommt dann  bei mir der 
40er vorne drauf und der leichtere 3C hinten...


----------



## DH Sport (19. Dezember 2007)

ich finde eure Reifendiskussion sehr interressant, aber zu eurer Information gibts eine hervorragende Option zu Maxxis und Konsorten

Intense Tires, die werden aus dem selben Material wie die Five/ Ten Schuhe (stellen Schuhe für Klettersport her) gefertigt. Das heisst kein Kunstkautschuk sondern Naturkautschuk = super Grip

Ausserdem sind die Tires tatsächlich so breit wie angegeben 
Maxxis 2,5 '' hat in Wirklichkeit  ~ 2,35 ''

Intense Tires gibt es als
1 Ply ( ca  880 Gramm) , ist aber mehr im Freeride sinnvoll
2 Ply ( ca 1190 Gramm), fährt das Intense Worldcup Team (Faltreifen)
4 Ply,( ca 1400 Gramm) extrem stabil & für die meisten Strecken übertrieben 

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## iRider (19. Dezember 2007)

DH Sport schrieb:


> Intense Tires gibt es als
> 1 Ply ( ca  880 Gramm) , ist aber mehr im Freeride sinnvoll
> 2 Ply ( ca 1190 Gramm), fährt das Intense Worldcup Team (Faltreifen)
> 4 Ply,( ca 1400 Gramm) extrem stabil & für die meisten Strecken übertrieben
> ...



Wie Dir sicher auch bewusst ist wird die Tatsache dass Chris Kovarik in der vergangenen Saison so viele Ausfälle wegen Platten hatte der Tatsache zugesprochen dass er mit den 2 Ply Intense-Reifen unterwegs war.  

Ich hatte vor zig Jahren auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Intense-Reifen, würde die neue Generation aber nochmal antesten wenn die nur endlich UST-Versionen anbieten würden!!!!!!


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Dezember 2007)

es ist immer wieder super, wenn es jemanden gibt, der solche Informationen hat- wer hat denn da wieder spekuliert? Ich kann mich nur an einen Ausfall wegen Platten erinnern und das war Champery in der Qualifikation- Platten vorne ist einfach bitter.

Die Ursache für Platten die wir hatten ist der zum Teil extrem niedrig gefahrene Reifendruck, den der ein oder andere gefahren ist, da man das von 4plys gewohnt war.... Was man auf jeden Fall sagen kann ist dass für die meisten Ergebnisse nicht die Reifen ausschlaggebend waren.


----------



## iRider (19. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> es ist immer wieder super, wenn es jemanden gibt, der solche Informationen hat- wer hat denn da wieder spekuliert? Ich kann mich nur an einen Ausfall wegen Platten erinnern und das war Champery in der Qualifikation- Platten vorne ist einfach bitter.
> 
> Die Ursache für Platten die wir hatten ist der zum Teil extrem niedrig gefahrene Reifendruck, den der ein oder andere gefahren ist, da man das von 4plys gewohnt war.... Was man auf jeden Fall sagen kann ist dass für die meisten Ergebnisse nicht die Reifen ausschlaggebend waren.



Das waren keine Spekulationen sondern Rennberichte! U.A. in Decline. Ausserdem viel diskutiert auf Ridemonkey von Leuten die News-Seiten betreiben. Neben Champery kann ich mich auch noch daran erinnern dass ein Plattfuss im Crankworks Mountaincross erwähnt war. Jedenfalls entstand  der Eindruck dass die Kombination Kovarik-2 Ply Intense-Reifen nicht optimal ist.  
Wie gesagt, würde mich nicht davon abhalten mir (erneut) ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden wenn es die in UST gäbe!!!!


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Dezember 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Das waren keine Spekulationen sondern Rennberichte! U.A. in Decline. Ausserdem viel diskutiert auf Ridemonkey von Leuten die News-Seiten betreiben. Neben Champery kann ich mich auch noch daran erinnern dass ein Plattfuss im Crankworks Mountaincross erwähnt war. Jedenfalls entstand  der Eindruck dass die Kombination Kovarik-2 Ply Intense-Reifen nicht optimal ist.
> Wie gesagt, würde mich nicht davon abhalten mir (erneut) ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden wenn es die in UST gäbe!!!!



Wie gesagt: das sind Spekulationen. Natürlich kann es sein, dass Chris das vielleicht irgendwo als Ursache für sein Ausscheiden erwähnt hat und in Champery hatte er einen Platten und konnte sich nicht qualifizieren. Das kann aber passieren- siehe Finallauf Josh Bryceland in Fort William und keiner schimpft auf Kenda Reifen....

Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass der Chris seine 4 plys lieber hatte, aber der Gewichtsvorteil ließ ihn dann doch die 2plys verwenden... wenn er von den 4plys auf MAxxis umgestiegen wäre wäre das selbe passiert....


----------



## iRider (19. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: das sind Spekulationen.



Was ist dann Fakt wenn man einen Platten fährt? Irgendwie zeigt das doch dass Fahrstil und gewählte Reifen nicht kompatibel sind, oder? 



MS- RACING schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es sein, dass Chris das vielleicht irgendwo als Ursache für sein Ausscheiden erwähnt hat und in Champery hatte er einen Platten und konnte sich nicht qualifizieren. Das kann aber passieren- siehe Finallauf Josh Bryceland in Fort William und keiner schimpft auf Kenda Reifen....



Nicht??? JEDER macht sich darüber lustig dass Kenda-gesponserte Pros wie das Syndicate Team Maxxis-Reifen mit abgekratzten Labeln fahren! Schau mal die Rennbilder von Peat an. Häufig hat er Highrollers drauf.



MS- RACING schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass der Chris seine 4 plys lieber hatte, aber der Gewichtsvorteil ließ ihn dann doch die 2plys verwenden... wenn er von den 4plys auf MAxxis umgestiegen wäre wäre das selbe passiert....



Das werden wir nächste Saison sehen, er fährt ja dann Maxxis. Dann wird man sehen ob es an ihm oder den Reifen liegt.


----------



## brauxduwas (20. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> es ist immer wieder super, wenn es jemanden gibt, der solche Informationen hat- wer hat denn da wieder spekuliert? Ich kann mich nur an einen Ausfall wegen Platten erinnern und das war Champery in der Qualifikation- Platten vorne ist einfach bitter.
> .




chris double-flatet @ the nationals!!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (20. Dezember 2007)

Vom Prinzip ist es ,eh egal was jeder für Reifen fährt solange man Gripp hat,ich fahre Maxxis weil das immer noch der besste ust Reifen ist der zur Zeit angeboten wird,und wenn ich nicht Schlauchlosfahre dann stecke ich in meine Maxxis Reifen einen 100 Gramm Schlauch, hat bis jetzt auf jedem Dh (auch frankreich) super gehalten weil die Karkasse einfach einen bestimmten schutz bietet.Und diese ganzen Gewichtsgeschichen siehe Fx:Flow mein bike wiegt.... aber mit cc Reifen ,das ist das für mich nicht Realistisch.


----------



## MS- RACING (20. Dezember 2007)

ahhhh ja, genau. da wo er noch mi Prototypen gefahren ist... stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (20. Dezember 2007)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Und diese ganzen Gewichtsgeschichen siehe Fx:Flow mein bike wiegt.... aber mit cc Reifen ,das ist das für mich nicht Realistisch.



doofes geschwafel durch und durch, mir geht das langsam auf die eier - nimm's mir nich übel und dir nich zu herzen, aber:

als würde ich es an die große glocke hängen, wird halt dauernd danach gefragt, weil rahmen und großteil der parts nich gerade auf monster t-, doublewide- und raceface-gewichtsniveau sind. 

1ply minion drahtreifen cc? mach dich nich lächerlich. bitte nicht.

kannste das nich ertragen, dass mein rad mit den 1ply so einigermaßen leicht is, siehst du das als wettbewerb an? da würde ich doch glatt mal sagen, dass bspw du mit deiner gewichtsgeschichte und diesem "oohh ich glaub das nich, partliste, wo ist das geheimnis, meins muss doch verdammt nochmal leichter sein - kann doch nich sein" ein problem hast.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Yeah ! Schwanzvergleich ! Vielleicht solltet Ihr die Sache nach guter alter John-Wayne-Sitte draußen auf der Strecke klären 
In the right corner: 1-ply FX-FLOW
In the left corner: 3-C-10 ply Steppenwolf...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Back to topic: Tatsache ist doch einfach, dass das Bike von Fx:Flow auch mit schwereren Reifen im Vergleich zu anderen sauleicht bleibt, weil einfach nur leichte Topteile, die super Performance bringen, verbaut sind.
Die Bremse ist z.B. ja gewichstmäßig noch gar nicht optimiert, da gehen ja noch paar hundert Gramm.


----------



## fx:flow (20. Dezember 2007)

ich bin von der leichten avid juicy 5 mit den saw floatings auf die moto gewechselt (+400g). das gewicht is niedrig genug, noch leichter muss und soll es auch nich mehr sein.

ich brauch keinen schwanzvergleich, von mir aus kann sein m3 n kg weniger wiegen als mein socom. mich stresst das gedisse und geheule nur ziemlich.

wie gesagt, die 1ply zum testen usw., bikeparks mit den standardschluppen.


----------



## InSanE888 (20. Dezember 2007)

was der steppenwolf meinte,war wohl eher das es hier ne menge leute gibt die ihr rad mit leichten reifen wiegen um dann das tolle Gewicht zu posten^^

Hab letztens n Waagenfoto vom Felt DHler gesehen - 17.irgendwas kg!
--> es waren nobby nics montiert  

wenn dein rennwagen im bikeparksetup is,kannst du s ja nochmal an die waage hängen


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (20. Dezember 2007)

Naja dann will ich mal nix gesagt haben ,haha.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

@Steppenwolf, @Fx.Flow: Eure Bikes sind eh beide traumhaft !


----------



## Dropdead (20. Dezember 2007)

Wenn die Reifen wirklich so abartig Grip haben wie beschrieben, dann bin durchaus bereit diese zu testen (4ply).

Merke ich als ambitionierter Hobbypilot mit Drang zur Verbesserung etwas von Performancezunnahme?

Was wiegen die 4ply nun wirklich? Die Angaben im www schwanken von 1540g bis hin zu 1900g!

Und knapp 60 Tacken für einen Reifen sind mir doch etwas zu happig. Wenn jemand weiß wo ich sie im Set zu einem guten Preis bekomme bin ich durchaus gewillt umzusatteln.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2007)

Probier 3C und dein Verbesserungsdrang wird befriedigt, denn die Performancezunahme ist merklich...das ist zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brauxduwas (21. Dezember 2007)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Wenn die Reifen wirklich so abartig Grip haben wie beschrieben, dann bin durchaus bereit diese zu testen (4ply).
> 
> Merke ich als ambitionierter Hobbypilot mit Drang zur Verbesserung etwas von Performancezunnahme?
> 
> ...



mach dir keinen kopf wegen dem gewicht von reifen....
zum trainieren is ja net ganz so wichtig wie imma alle sagen!!
wichtig is das er guten grip hat und du net so viel patschen hast wie beim 2ply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

außerdem wird das rad warscheinlich auch laufruhiger,durch mehr routierende masse 

also wennst net auf tausenstel jagt bist gönn da die dinger!!


----------



## bachmayeah (22. Dezember 2007)

also mein 4ply wiegen 1746 gr.
angst vor platten hab ich keine .. fahre sie mit ca 2 bar, werde aber noch runtergehen. grip ist derzeit okay sind aber recht wenig laufruhig..
soviel zu meinem ersten eindruck...
montieren iss aber dank der kaum nachgebenden karkasse ne qual... werd sie jetzt runterfahren und dann die 2ply fahren, die hier noch rumliegen, danach dann eben wieder highroller.


----------



## Dropdead (22. Dezember 2007)

Bin zwar noch immer unschlüssig, aber ich danke für die vielen Infos!
Ich nerve auch nicht weiter, denn eigentlich habe ich hier nix zu melden


----------



## dantist (22. Dezember 2007)

Back to topic, meine Semmel:







Vielleicht eroeffnet ja jemand den Thread "Intense Cycles - let's talk about tires"...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geil .


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Dezember 2007)

nice ride! welches baujahr? 

cheers, happy x-mas!
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (24. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank euch

Ist ein 2005er Rahmen und verrichtet seit dann tadellos seinen Dienst. Das Einzige was ich bemaengle ist die geringe Reifenfreiheit beim Hinterbau, mit einem 2.35 Fat Albert und ein wenig Matsch schleifts da schon an den Sitzstreben. Aber die neueren Modelle haben eine groessere Reifenfreiheit. Ansonsten bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## MS- RACING (29. Dezember 2007)

Also so auf die Art werden in der kommenden Saison die Intense M6 Testbikes aufgebaut sein, die  man während der Saison in diversen Bikeparks testen können wird....

Stay tuned for the 2008 Intense Demo tour dates!


----------



## InSanE888 (29. Dezember 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Also so auf die Art werden in der kommenden Saison die Intense M6 Testbikes aufgebaut sein, die  man während der Saison in diversen Bikeparks testen können wird....
> 
> Stay tuned for the 2008 Intense Demo tour dates!



war doch schon längst im pornobikethread


----------



## MS- RACING (29. Dezember 2007)

aha, seh schon.... war mal wieder jemand schneller.

Nur für die, die es interessiert, wer Bikes aus der ersten Serie möchte kann diese beim deutschen bzw. österreichischen Vertrieb über ein Geschäft vorordern... so wie es aussieht wird Chainreactions Intense Rahmen nur innerhalb von UK verkaufen.....


----------



## bad ass (31. Dezember 2007)

moin moin,
nun habe ich entlich nen schwarzen rockring der besser zum gesamt bild past!
nen gutten rutsch und nen schönnes 2008!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Dezember 2007)

sehr schickes gerät!


----------



## klemmi (31. Dezember 2007)

Geile Kiste! Wie geht die Gabel?


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Dezember 2007)

schade nur, dass die anderen Teile der KeFü noch alu-farben glänzen.
Foto bei Tageslicht wäre ggf. auch ganz schön.
Evtl. wird das Bike nächste Saison öfter zum Einsatz kommen. *g*


----------



## TeeWorks (31. Dezember 2007)

soso schwalbe hat also wieder gummi für die 08er produktion  ...ne spass, geiles gerät, vor allem natürlich wegen der fetten dorado - erste sahne! 

...wie laufen muddy maries eigentlich auf schnee? 

cheers
Flo


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schönes M3 ! Das Intense-Red is einfach geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (2. Januar 2008)

mein Poser-Tazer-HT.........now for sale (leider)

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/9/47576DSC00391-large.JPG


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Januar 2008)

wie gut, dass es die IMG Tags gibt
-->


----------



## DH_RYDA (2. Januar 2008)

oh danke........habs nicht zusammengebracht


----------



## brauxduwas (2. Januar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wie gut, dass es die IMG Tags gibt
> -->



geiles teil!!

des rockt sicha


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (2. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meines...Das Foto ist zwar etwas älter, aber was solls.....Einige Teile wurden durch hochwertigere ersetzt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Januar 2008)

hey snigga alter sportskamerad  du bist ja bei intense gelandet  geiles teil  hoffentlich fährt man sich heuer über den weg würd mi freun


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. Januar 2008)

ja voll geiles teil.....hab auch eines in schwarz.....ist ein small oder?
welcher intense reifes ist das? Intruder, DH oder gar ein Sys 4?


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (3. Januar 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ja voll geiles teil.....hab auch eines in schwarz.....ist ein small oder?
> welcher intense reifes ist das? Intruder, DH oder gar ein Sys 4?



Ist ein 909-er FRO-Lite  2.35

@Jochen_DC: jaja, eh schon seit dem Frühjahr....du ja auch, hab ich gesehen...
wir wissen halt was gut ist 
Schaut inzwischen eh wieder anders aus....mit dem Aufbau wird man halt nie fertig


----------



## fx:flow (3. Januar 2008)

wärst du so freundlich und könntest mir von deinen fro 909 lite mal die breite ausmessen? aussenkante äußerster stollen bis aussenkante äußerster stollen?

wie machen sich die reifen? meine sollten die nächsten tage endlich erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (4. Januar 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> wärst du so freundlich und könntest mir von deinen fro 909 lite mal die breite ausmessen? aussenkante äußerster stollen bis aussenkante äußerster stollen?
> 
> wie machen sich die reifen? meine sollten die nächsten tage endlich erscheinen.



Hab den Reifen leider nicht aufgeogen, deshalb kann ich es nicht messen, aber sie bauen relativ breit... Intense 2,35=Maxxis 2,5
Die Reifen sind super, speziell wenns trocken ist....
Z.Z. fahr ich den Edge, der ist super, allroundreifen, der super auf Wurzeln hält..


----------



## THBiker (4. Januar 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> Hab den Reifen leider nicht aufgeogen, deshalb kann ich es nicht messen, aber sie bauen relativ breit... Intense 2,35=Maxxis 2,5
> .


also bauen sie eher normal    , denn MAXXIS baute ja in der Vergangenheit schmäler! (irgendwo bilde ich mir aber ein, dass sich das ändern soll und Maxxis die Breiten anpasst! aus aktuell 2.5 wird dann glaub ich 2.35 oder 2.4 ....ich finde den Artikel leider nicht mehr)


----------



## dh-biker (5. Januar 2008)

So hier ein bild von meinem Intense M3.
Der Rahmen wird gerade bei Ebay verkauft. Also falls jemand von euch Interesse hat.  
Fragen bitte an dh-bikergmx.net

Viele Grüsse Martin


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Januar 2008)

sehr geil mit marzocchi-fedrung,sattel,lenker+vorbau nicht so doll aber sonst feines teil


----------



## TeeWorks (6. Januar 2008)

yeah sehr schön das weiß mit dem grünen sattel!


----------



## dh-biker (7. Januar 2008)

danke schön  
Will mir jetzt mal ein Socom gönnen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?
Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten mit dem DHX 5.0 ?
Im Vergleich zum M3 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (7. Januar 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> danke schön
> Will mir jetzt mal ein Socom gönnen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?
> Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten mit dem DHX 5.0 ?
> Im Vergleich zum M3 ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303656&highlight=socom

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234792&highlight=intense+socom



übrigens schickes m3 
gruß


----------



## hacke242 (8. Januar 2008)

Moin Männer.
Hier noch mal mein Socom mit neuem Vorbau.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2008)

Ein Traum in weiß !


----------



## dh-biker (8. Januar 2008)

Hi,

was bringt den dein SOCOM auf die Waage ?
Nur Interesse halber. Will meins so ähnlich aufbauen.

Wie kommst du mit der Geo klar ?
Danke schonmal...
Geiles Teil


----------



## hacke242 (8. Januar 2008)

Gewicht pendelt sich so zwischen 17,3-17,5kg ein, da ich nicht so der Waagen-Fetischist bin, nehme ich das nicht so genau, dennoch Warte ich noch auf die Titanfeder . Geo ist wunderbar, was soll ich sagen, ein unglaublich agiles Gerät zum ordentlich Bolzen!


----------



## dantist (9. Januar 2008)

@ Snigga: schickes 6.6! Was ist das fuer eine Gabel, eine Nixon oder eine Travis?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (9. Januar 2008)

So Jungs mein 2008er Update ist fertig....


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (9. Januar 2008)

Update teile:

Revox 
Titanfeder
Goride Switch Top-Crown für die Fox 40
Reverse Fli Bar


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2008)

Ohne Sticker und Goldteile fände ichs noch besser !


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (20. Januar 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> @ Snigga: schickes 6.6! Was ist das fuer eine Gabel, eine Nixon oder eine Travis?



Travis 180mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## non-stop-bikes (20. Januar 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2008)

Geil ! Das neue Magic-Bike von Intense !


----------



## fx:flow (20. Januar 2008)

non-stop-bikes schrieb:


> [ IMG]http://C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Gerlin\Desktop[/IMG ]



das meinst du nich ernst... so doof is doch heutzutage keiner mehr..?!

falscher geht es ja nicht.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Januar 2008)

macht den kerl doch nich so runter sondern sagt ihm, wie man´s macht...
oder habt ihr noch nie nen fehler gemacht?
also foto ins album laden, sodass es eben im web verfügbar ist und dann hier die [ IMG ]  [ / IMG ]  Tags drum.


----------



## non-stop-bikes (21. Januar 2008)

[/url]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


so hoffe des geht etz nicht das hier wieder welche rum motzen.ist halt alles nicht so einfach wenn man es zu erstenmal macht.

Kurebeln Lenker und Sattel werden noch umgebaut


schaut trotzdem irgendwie blöd aus naja des bild ist ja trotzdem drin


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Januar 2008)

naja
einen +. dafür, dass es gelappt hat.
und 
einen . abzug weil das bild unter aller sau ist.


----------



## non-stop-bikes (21. Januar 2008)

mhh eigentlich ist es grösser naja wenn ich es umgebaut hab dann stell ich mal ein grösseres rein

bzw hier ist eins drin  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200814&page=6


----------



## THBiker (21. Januar 2008)

Ist sicherlich schön das Bike  aber man kann nix erkennen   

Lade es mal in dein Fotoalbum....Hier

und dann nochmal reinstellen! Und zwar mit einer besseren Auflösung....dann gibt´s sicherlich auch positive Kritik    

edit: geht hier auch  (musst nur Bild einfügen machen, statt URL einfügen!)


----------



## non-stop-bikes (21. Januar 2008)

hey danke dir

wie schon gesagt wenn alles fertig ist bzw umgebaut dann mach ich mal besser bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. Januar 2008)

ich darf mal... 




ich finds zu stealth 
und ein wenig Rechtschreibung wäre schon toll


----------



## dh-biker (22. Januar 2008)

Hat keiner ein Socom in matt schwarz ?


----------



## Trickz (22. Januar 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Hat keiner ein Socom in matt schwarz ?



doch der list hat eins:


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön ! Ein Traum in schwarz !


----------



## Köchert-Biker (22. Januar 2008)

weiß jemand was das für ein Steuersatz im schwarzen Socom verbaut ist?

Gruß
Julian


----------



## dh-biker (24. Januar 2008)

Au , sehr schön.  
Gewicht ?
Sieht sehr leicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (24. Januar 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> wärst du so freundlich und könntest mir von deinen fro 909 lite mal die breite ausmessen? aussenkante äußerster stollen bis aussenkante äußerster stollen?
> 
> wie machen sich die reifen? meine sollten die nächsten tage endlich erscheinen.




Intense 909  2,35 ``  hat 62 mm Breite (Aussenstollen)
                  2,50 ``  hat 67 mm Breite   


Greetz
Harry


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (24. Januar 2008)

Noch mal ein kleines Update


----------



## Trickz (24. Januar 2008)

sieht echt viel besser aus jetzt


----------



## adamkg (25. Januar 2008)

Weiß jemand, wie viel leichter ein Socom Rahmen in Works ist, als ein mit Lackierung?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (25. Januar 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> sieht echt viel besser aus jetzt



Danke ! 

Ein Anliegen habe ich aber noch, hat von euch einer ne Ahnung wo ich das Intens FRO Logo fürs Steuerrohr kaufen kann ? das ist glaube ich auch auf dem Socom...


----------



## iRider (25. Januar 2008)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Ein Anliegen habe ich aber noch, hat von euch einer ne Ahnung wo ich das Intens FRO Logo fürs Steuerrohr kaufen kann ? das ist glaube ich auch auf dem Socom...



Wenn Du einen kompletten Aufkleberkit für ein FRO Bike kaufst ist ein Steuerkopflogo mit dabei.


----------



## iRider (25. Januar 2008)

adamkg schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie viel leichter ein Socom Rahmen in Works ist, als ein mit Lackierung?



Was ich so gesehen habe 100-150 g. Da spielen aber auch Faktoren wie verschiedene Waagen, mit und ohne Sattelklemme gewogen usw. mit rein (da von unterschiedlichen Leuten gewogen und nur virtuell verglichen).
Scheint aber auch von der Farbe abzuhängen. Kein Witz, da gab es mal ein Faden auf MTBR dazu wo jemand verschiedene Farben gewogen hat (für das Uzzi glaube ich).

Das ist eigentlich eine Frage für MS Racing. Die sollten ja den Rahmen in verschiedenen Farben am Lager haben und auch die selbe Waage benutzen.


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (25. Januar 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen kompletten Aufkleberkit für ein FRO Bike kaufst ist ein Steuerkopflogo mit dabei.



Ja in die Richtung habe ich auch gedacht, daher ja meine Frage. WO kann ich das Set kaufen?


----------



## Trickz (25. Januar 2008)

hier zb:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/mountain-bikes


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Januar 2008)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Ja in die Richtung habe ich auch gedacht, daher ja meine Frage. WO kann ich das Set kaufen?



MS-Racing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (27. Januar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> MS-Racing...




Danke hab mir welche bei Hibike bestellt... die hatten noch einen satz im Restposten vom M3... 49 


----------



## iRider (27. Januar 2008)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Danke hab mir welche bei Hibike bestellt... die hatten noch einen satz im Restposten vom M3... 49 



Da ist aber kein FRO Headbadge mit dabei


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Januar 2008)

wohl eher weniger, sondern der normale...
irider: schon m6 bei dir im raum unterwegs?
und mal oT:



i´m lovin her!


----------



## iRider (28. Januar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wohl eher weniger, sondern der normale...
> irider: schon m6 bei dir im raum unterwegs?
> und mal oT:
> i´m lovin her!



Nice!

Nee, habe noch keine M6 gesichtet/kenne noch keinen der eins bestellt hat. Muss am Namen liegen...die wollen alle nur Bikes die mit S anfangen: Sunday, Socom, ...


----------



## klemmi (28. Januar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wohl eher weniger, sondern der normale...
> irider: schon m6 bei dir im raum unterwegs?
> und mal oT:
> i´m lovin her!



Wow! Sieht richtig geil aus 
Sag mal sind das die EX 721 Felgen mit Hope Pro II Naben?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (28. Januar 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Da ist aber kein FRO Headbadge mit dabei



Nee kein FRO is abber auch wurscht, normales Headbage is auch ok... Immer noch besser als der Sticker  

@ Bachmayah: Schöne Kiste!  Was isn das für ne Stattelstütze ?


----------



## klemmi (28. Januar 2008)

Also bei Intense is ja keine Achse dabei also werden sich die meisten von euch eine neue Achse gekauft haben. Ich suche ne Achse in 150x12mm aus Aluminium, wo kann ich so eine her bekommen?


----------



## DH_RYDA (28. Januar 2008)

ich hätte noch einen original achse in 150x12mm. hab ich dem hibike bestellt, aber nie montiert, nachdem ich mich für 135mm spacing entschieden habe...


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Januar 2008)

wenn man nen intense rahmen kauft, kann bzw sollte man bei 150*12 dropouts auch sgen, dass man ne achse braucht. die gibt es dann gg. aufpreis nat. dazu.
zu den fragen: jepp hope pro II auf mavic ex 721 und dt krams
die sattelstütze ne ec90  wenn mich nicht alles toyscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (28. Januar 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ich hätte noch einen original achse in 150x12mm. hab ich dem hibike bestellt, aber nie montiert, nachdem ich mich für 135mm spacing entschieden habe...



Ist die aus Aluminium? Was willst du dafür haben? Die Achsen passen dann doch in jeden Rahmen oder?


----------



## Trickz (1. Februar 2008)

meins ist auch nach langem mal fertig geworden:


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Februar 2008)

wunderschön aufgebaut...besonders die liebe zum detail mit den blauen parts gefällt mir !!!

geil trickz !


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Februar 2008)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!


----------



## mex racer (5. Februar 2008)

So hier ist meins endlich fertig 



Trickz das socom sind spitzt aus


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Februar 2008)

sonne...
was treibt man in puebla?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mex racer (5. Februar 2008)

Biken mit vielen Steinen und Staub 
mfg mexracer


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Februar 2008)

ja urlaub / leben / beruflich ?


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Februar 2008)

wow erste sahne... weiß wär doch auch ne geile alternative gewesen, muss ich gestehn  

ride on! 
Flo


----------



## mex racer (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo bachmayeah
Ich lebe hier, Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen mal mach mexico zum biken zu gehen. einfach nur ein Traum hinter meiner Haustür

mfg mex racer


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Februar 2008)

krasso...schoene sache. wenn man hablos espanol.


----------



## walo (6. Februar 2008)

weiss kommt wirklich schön!
hm,in knapp 5 jahren ists bei mir auch so weit.
wandere nach chile aus und werde mir den andenflash,bis zum abwinken ,geben.
übrigens,mein tuning am dhx air ist nun abgeschlossen.
ist absolut kein vergleich.muss zwar immernoch ,bei 82 kg,15 bar reinballern.bei 15,bekomm ich ihn kaum durchgeschlagen.an meiner hausstrecke waren es sonst ca.5 mal.mit den 15, 1 mal......... das teil macht deutlich besser zu und rutscht nichtmehr durch.das ansprechverhalten ist wesentlich feiner und direkter und im mittleren bereich arbeitet er ebenfalls feinfühliger.
geändert wurde u.a.die luftkammer und das propedal.
grüsse aus bern


----------



## dh-biker (7. Februar 2008)

Wow echt geil das rote Socom.
Meins ist auch gekommen. Bin es gerade am Aufbauen.
Denke die Tage werde ich mal ein Bild hier reinstellen.

Mfg
Maddin


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Februar 2008)

walo schrieb:


> weiss kommt wirklich schön!
> hm,in knapp 5 jahren ists bei mir auch so weit.
> wandere nach chile aus und werde mir den andenflash,bis zum abwinken ,geben.
> übrigens,mein tuning am dhx air ist nun abgeschlossen.
> ...



hast du ih  bei akira tuning gehabt ? hört sich sehr gut an dein bericht


----------



## walo (7. Februar 2008)

ja,bei akira.ist grad um die ecke bei mir und für ein kühles nie zu weit 

man muss noch dazu sagen,das die 15 bar bei groben einsatz benötigt werden.buttom out ist auch "nur" halb zu...........
muss mal das teil vernünftig abstimmen.bin letztens direkt von der werkstatt auf die piste.
übrigens,falls ihr mal in bern am start seid,melden!wir haben hier ne wunderschöne strecke mit vielen sprüngen,anliegern,bähnchen und schnick-schnack.
würd mich mal wieder freuen mit landsleuten zu quatschen und biken.
grüsse


----------



## dh-biker (7. Februar 2008)

So hier ist endlich mein neuer Rahmen und ein paar neue schicke Parts. 
Mit der Zeit werde ich noch ein paar Sachen tunen und neu kaufen. Aber schaut scho recht fesch aus find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (8. Februar 2008)

irgendwie recht zusammengewürfelt.
mir will kefü vorbau lenker und sattel nur bedingt gefallen.
evtl sollteste auch mal deine signatur bzgl m3 refreshen.
mein bügeleisen:


----------



## Trickz (8. Februar 2008)

alter die führung ist doch nicht dein ernst jetzt oder  
aufkleber, sattel und lenker/vorbau find ich auch nicht so dolle gewählt.


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Februar 2008)

yeah DH-Biker, bis auf den mintfarbenen supercharger sehr lecker! 

hätte ne prinzipielle frage: ..hast du zufällig noch n größeres bild von dem runden oberrohraufkleber? ...hast du den ohne luftzwischenräume auf die schweißnähte kleben können, wenn ja, wie?

Danke!!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2008)

Tach Teeworks, vielleicht Spüli und Wasser drunter, glattstreichen und antrocknen lassen. Oder mit Heißluft ?


----------



## dh-biker (8. Februar 2008)

Hi,

na ja klar schaut es etwas zusammgewürfelt aus, aber nicht jeder kann sich sofort nagelneue Parts leisten.
Die Kettenführung kommt von E-thirteen. Und mein Team Double Dragon wird von denen gesponsert. Deshalb die Führung in der Farbe. Das war ein must do... Ding. Aber sie funktioniert dafür prima.
Aufkleber mit heißlustföhn so lange anblasen bis der Sticker sich schon fast zusammenrollt. Dann ne Sekunde warten und mit nem Tuch glatt streichen. Eigentlich easy wenn mans weiss  
Und die Aufkleber im Allgemeinen sind halt drauf weil man mit den Sponsoren einen Deal hat. Ich denke das leuchtet ein  

Aber ich werde schon noch ein bisschen an der Optik arbeiten. Titanfeder und so nen Stuss halt 

Gruss


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Februar 2008)

dankö! 

...mir gefällt der teamsticker eigentlich ziemlich gut, n tick kleiner und in intense camo wär natürlich geil  

cheers
Flo


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

walo schrieb:


> ja,bei akira.ist grad um die ecke bei mir und für ein kühles nie zu weit
> 
> man muss noch dazu sagen,das die 15 bar bei groben einsatz benötigt werden.buttom out ist auch "nur" halb zu...........
> muss mal das teil vernünftig abstimmen.bin letztens direkt von der werkstatt auf die piste.
> ...



ah sehr schön...sollte man fast verbinden , gurten biken und dämpfer tunen lassen 
wollte eh mal dahin weil das echt sehr geil sein soll nur kurz  
du bist also gar kein rikola ?


----------



## walo (8. Februar 2008)

sicher,das wär ne tolle idee und vom bodensee ists auch nicht gerade weit.falls ich was organisieren kann,akira, pennplätze,freeridetour.....einfach ne ansage machen.
nee,ben en schwob ;-)
hab in freiburg i.br.meine ausbildung gemacht,komme aber aus der nähe von pforzheim, und hab dann zufälligerweise nen job in ch gefunden.tja,nun bin ich fast 5 jahre hier,hab geheiratet und bin vor 7 wochen vater geworden.


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

sehr geil  das hört sich prima an  das mach mer :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sch. (9. Februar 2008)

Ich finde dein Bike optisch sehr cool...

nur halt die Kettenführung nicht in dieser Farbe. Was hätte den E-thirteen
dagegen wenn du die Kettenführung nicht in mint fährst ?

Zum Thema Fahrwerkstuning kannst du auch mal gut die Jungs von
Motopitkan in Graz kontaktieren, die kennen sich eh sehr gut
mit Intense aus... und so weit wäre eine Fahrt dahin für
dich ja auch nicht...lohnt sich und macht man ja nur einmal.

http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=30


Ansonsten viel Spaß mit deinem Bike.


----------



## jasper (9. Februar 2008)

@dh-biker & bachmayeah: wollt ihr nicht mal die kette auf die richtige länge bringen?


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Februar 2008)

kettenlänge passt, danke für den tip! 
@walo: glückwunsch zum vater geworden sein. pforzheim...da war ja wildbad nie weit.


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Februar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> @walo: glückwunsch zum vater geworden sein.



Glückwunsch auch von mir!  
(...und das kind is ein halbes ricola?   oder import... ok genug fieses geschwätz  )

schöns wochenende zusammen! Ich lieg im Bett mit Fieber.  

cheers
Flo


----------



## walo (9. Februar 2008)

merci
ja,wildbad ist grad um die ecke.
s tor zum schwarzwald halt.
war aber noch nie dort.als ich noch zuhause wohnte,war ich noch auf 20ern unterwegs.

flo,ne, halb chilene.
ha,wir machen die schweiz erst richtig "bunt"!

gute besserung


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Februar 2008)

wow, süß!  

@Jochen_DC: jetzt wollt ich doch heut evlt mal nach kickach schaun, weil ich grad in wangen bin... etzt is wieder nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Februar 2008)

shit , hat dich die grippewelle erwischt ? die soll hier grad umgehen...wahrscheinlich bekomm ich sie paar tage vor usa  

heut verpasst du glaube ich wirklich nichts...ich versuche meinen durch fressorgien aufgeblähten körper in kickach wieder mit dem ht am großen stepup am tabletop...mal sehen ob ich heut dreck fressen muss


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Februar 2008)

scheint so, yo 

na dann wünsch ich viel spass beim üben, drück dir die daumen dass der waldboden verschont bleibt  
...step up is aber ja nich grad der perfekte sprung zum TT üben, würd ich aus unwissender Sicht jetzt mal sagen 

damits nich ganz offtopic läuft hier:


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. Februar 2008)

geilo....weisst dz zufällig den Lenkwinkel? würd mich interessieren...


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Februar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> na dann wünsch ich viel spass beim üben, drück dir die daumen dass der waldboden verschont bleibt
> ...step up is aber ja nich grad der perfekte sprung zum TT üben, würd ich aus unwissender Sicht jetzt mal sagen
> damits nich ganz offtopic läuft hier:



stimmt schon aber unser stepup is was spezielles ;-)...hab mal ein pic in mein album unter lokales gesetzt...überzeug dich da hat man für solche spielereien airtime nur die landung is etwas ruppig  

achja richtig schon wieder offtopic...hier ontopic-stuff:


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Februar 2008)

ist zwar nicht meins aber wenigstens mal nicht rot


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Februar 2008)

show your ride ? das ding war zudem schon da...


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2008)

Hi Flo, wie oft willst Du Dein Bike noch posten ?    
Is halt immer wieder geil !
Btw, ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung !
Heut hab ich mich übrigens entschieden: für Sattel UND Pedale !


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Februar 2008)

naja so viele Intense fahrer gibts ja hier nich! und dees foddo war noch nie da  

Der M6 Rahmen is echt n lecker Teilchen! Bin ma gespannt auf deins, J_DC 

P.S: jo den stepup kenn ich ja aus euren Videos letzten Jahres - die Flatlandung is halt schon echt bissl ruppig 

@DH_RYDA: der winkel is je nach ATA konfig unterschliedlich, hab ihn aber noch nie gemessen 

cheers

[email protected]: hast se dir heut schon rausgelassen beim ExBikes, die sachen?  ....hab schon wieder sehnsucht nach der Sau


----------



## walo (9. Februar 2008)

flo,schwarz ist halt auch schön!
wie funzt deine hintere kabelverlegung,reibarm?


----------



## MS- RACING (9. Februar 2008)

Also: der Matti ist grad in CA und arbeitet zusammen mit dem Jeff an seinem 08 Rennsetup. Was man so von den beiden hört, hat der Jeff einiges vor, um die Entwicklung weiter voranzutreiben. Ich denke mal dass da im nächsten Monat noch Einiges gehen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (9. Februar 2008)

fein zu hören 

@walo: Mein Kabelsetup funktioniert einwandfrei. Eigentlich null Reibung, weil fast komplett frei schwebend im eingefederten zustand! 

Es gibt da in der CNC schwinge allerdings einen punkt, der nicht wirklich entgratet ist bzw. an dem der fräskopf eine kante hinterlassen hat, die ich evtl noch entschärfen werde bzw. an der ich die Bremsleitung zusätzlich schützen werde (aber wahrscheinlich auch nur deswegen bissl problematisch, weil die Stahlflexleitung so dick is, Schaltzug und Bremsleitung liegen lediglich ausgefedert auf den Dämpferhülsen auf)



Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso sonst keiner seine Leitung so verlegt... alle anderen Methoden die ich getestet hab, reiben irgendwo am rahmen  . Kanns nur wärmstens empfehlen, und schaut auch noch irgendwie "funky" aus  + hatte bis jetzt noch keinerlei Ghostshifting.

cheers
Flo


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Februar 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Also: der Matti ist grad in CA und arbeitet zusammen mit dem Jeff an seinem 08 Rennsetup. Was man so von den beiden hört, hat der Jeff einiges vor, um die Entwicklung weiter voranzutreiben. Ich denke mal dass da im nächsten Monat noch Einiges gehen wird...


cool vielleicht läuft er ja uns über den weg...das bild ist lake elsinore...hier hatte steber seine eraste garage und der trail der da beginnt und unten endet ist heftig


----------



## walo (10. Februar 2008)

@tee
hmm,hab bis jetzt auch noch keine sinnvolle lösung gefunden.deine scheint mir noch die beste zu sein.werde das auchmal umsetzen.vorallem weil meine stahlflex auch schon 2 monate im regal liegt und mal ans bike will......
was macht der kabelbinder,an der stahlflex,in der bildmitte?
merci


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Februar 2008)

der hält einfach Zug und Leitung zusammen, damit sie nicht an der CNC-Schwingen-innenseite reiben, möglichst in der mitte bleiben. ...das ist denke ich auch der knackpunkt meiner konstruktion  - So berühren die Kabel nur die Dämpferbuchsen und evtl. das Dämpferende, was aber so gut wie keine Reibung erzeugt.

viel spass beim basteln!
Flo


----------



## MS- RACING (11. Februar 2008)

Matti, Jeff und ein M6


----------



## klemmi (12. Februar 2008)

Mal als kleine offtopic-Frage zwischendurch... Hier haben ja sehr viele nen SLR aufm Radel! Hat denn zufällig jemand noch einen übrig grebraucht oder neu ist egal es sollte aber der 135gramm Sattel sein!


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Februar 2008)

abxehn davon, dass er keine 135 gramm hat sondern eher 150 
habsch auch grad keinen außer betrieb 
ansonsten KLICK


----------



## klemmi (13. Februar 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> abxehn davon, dass er keine 135 gramm hat sondern eher 150
> habsch auch grad keinen außer betrieb
> ansonsten KLICK



Ach die von Selle Italia sind also auch so be********r.... 
Bei ebay habe ich auch schon geguckt, mal sehn ob ich was finde!


----------



## TeeWorks (16. Februar 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Matti, Jeff und ein M6





In der Feb. Dirt war auch ne seehr schöne M6 Fotostrecke aus Cali, gefahren is allerdings der Kovarik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Februar 2008)

best of Dirt-Interview with Chris K.

Interviewer: When was the last timey ou hurt yourself?
CK: . . . . . You cant hurt steel !
Interviewer: When was the last time you scared yourself?
CK: . . . . .You cant scare steel !


----------



## MS- RACING (18. Februar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> In der Feb. Dirt war auch ne seehr schöne M6 Fotostrecke aus Cali, gefahren is allerdings der Kovarik



Keine Angst, ich glaub es wird vom Matti auch noch genug Fotos auf einem M6 oder etwas ähnlichem geben...


----------



## klemmi (18. Februar 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> best of Dirt-Interview with Chris K.
> 
> Interviewer: When was the last timey ou hurt yourself?
> CK: . . . . . You cant hurt steel !
> ...


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Februar 2008)

zurück zum Thema:

prototyp M6 vom factory Rennrahmen.... ist noch nicht ganz fertig und wird vermutlich noch ein bisschen anders aussehen....





​
Teileliste gibt es auf unserer Website


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2008)

@MS-Racing: Den Thread mit den Preisen habt ihr übersehen,oder ?


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Februar 2008)

sowas wird sehr leicht übersehen,wenn man keine antwort mehr weiss,schon traurig...
so ne diskussion zu den preisen gabs im nicolaithread auch mal,falco und kalle selber haben sich recht schnell zum thema geäußert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (20. Februar 2008)

Ist das in dem M6 die neue Dorado? Gibt´s da schon paar Infos zu der Gabel? Wird die nächstes Jahr das MS-Intense Team fahren?


----------



## Christian Sch. (20. Februar 2008)

So sehr ich Intense liebe und vor allem das neue M6     ....

ich bekomme bei weißen Felgen immer einen Würgreiz :kotz:  .

Die sehen wirklich schlimm auf dem schönen Bike aus !!!!
( die Funktion will ich ja nicht antasten    )


----------



## Christian Sch. (20. Februar 2008)

Neues Foto von CK


----------



## dh-biker (21. Februar 2008)

Echt saugeil. 
Super schönes Bike. Auch die Farbe kommt super. INTENSE is back and better than ever. Das wird eine coole Saison


----------



## fx:flow (21. Februar 2008)

meins mal wieder, um die diskussion etwas mit bildern zu stören.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2008)

@fx:flow: Wirklich geil, Dein Bike. Vielleicht noch andere Kabelbinder ?


----------



## klemmi (21. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir auch seeeeehr gut bis auf die Bremsen... die wie ich finde gar nicht gehen (vom optischen und vom Gewicht her-Leistung weiss ich nich) Ich würde da sicher zu ner CODE greifen in weiss aber das is alles Geschmackssache...
Sonst top


----------



## Christian Sch. (21. Februar 2008)

Super Bike, Glückwunsch   .

Mir persönlich gefällt nur der Vorbau nicht soooooo gut ( nur von
der Optik )...aber egal   


Warum hast du die Intense-Aufkleber vom Unterrohr abgenommen ?


----------



## fx:flow (21. Februar 2008)

danke danke. 

kabelbinder: die weissen/durchsichtigen sind optisch unauffälliger zusammen mit den silbernen leitungen, die schwarzen (hatte ich vorher dran) stachen so raus.

bremsen: bin von juicy + hope saw floatings auf die da gewechselt, mehr als 400g an gewicht zugelegt, aber hat sich gelohnt, die bremse is über jeden zweifel erhaben, sehr zufrieden.

vorbau: is halt geschmackssache. wollt directmount, von sunline war damals noch nix zu sehen hierzulande und da kam der gut, der funn rsx war nich so meins.

aufkleber: hatte ein bild von einem roten spider gesehen, da hatte der untere decal gefehlt, hat mir gut gefallen -> auch gemacht, bin so sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Christian Sch. (22. Februar 2008)

Hast du die Gabel auch tunen lassen...
wenn ja, wie spricht sie an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sch. (28. Februar 2008)

Neue M6 Fotos...kann man leider nicht runter laden,
daher nur der Link

http://www.littermag.com/2008/features/featuremenu.php?featureID=1026


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2008)




----------



## xMARTINx (28. Februar 2008)




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (28. Februar 2008)

Sehr geiles Bike  , @ M S Racing wann werden denn die ersten in Deutschland ausgeliefert wisst ihr schon was ??


----------



## DH_RYDA (28. Februar 2008)

wahnsinnig geil. obwohl mein favorit eher works blue oder works red wäre...


na dann, werd schon mal zum sparen anfangen...


----------



## MS- RACING (28. Februar 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike  , @ M S Racing wann werden denn die ersten in Deutschland ausgeliefert wisst ihr schon was ??


 Die ersten M6 treffe jetzt demnächst bei uns ein. Wenn Du allerdings noch keinen bestellt hattest, schaut's schlecht aus, denn die die wir bekommen sind schon ausverkauft. Ich glaub, dass wir dann nur mehr einen auf Lager haben... weiß soweit ich weiß.


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2008)

Hi stelle die Frage hier auch mal:

interessiere mich für das 5.5, nun stellt sich bei mir die Frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 5.5 EVP und dem 5.5 FRO 
hab leider nichts dazu gefunden 
danke


----------



## bachmayeah (5. März 2008)

rahmen sind wohl von der geo usw gleich.. allerdings ist der evp wohl "stabiler" konstruiert und der fro auf gewicht getrimmt.


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2008)

super dann schau ich mir mal beide an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (5. März 2008)

aber s hätte doch auch gereicht die frage in einem fred zu stellen 
viel spaß und erfolg beim "anschauen"


----------



## fuzzball (6. März 2008)

Stimmt  war blöd; sorry und danke für die schnelle Antwort
 jep zunächst "schau" ich sie mir an, dass letzte Intense, welches ich live gesehen habe war noch in den 90zigern; hoffe natürlich die Qualität hat sich nicht geändert; finde es blöd es hier in Deutschland probezufahren und es dann in den USA zu kaufen; auch wenn das bedeutet kalter Entzug bis Februar 09 

was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, wieso kostet es in Deutschland mehr als das doppelte; selbst bei einem 1:1 Verhältnis von  und $ wären es noch über 1000.- unterschied


----------



## walo (6. März 2008)

pssssssssst,ruhe!
hier darf man nicht darüber sprechen,das leute übelst verarscht werden!
psssssst!


----------



## Frog (6. März 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi stelle die Frage hier auch mal:
> 
> interessiere mich für das 5.5, nun stellt sich bei mir die Frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 5.5 EVP und dem 5.5 FRO
> hab leider nichts dazu gefunden
> danke



EVP: -"Sattel" beim Oberrohr/Steuerrohr
       - Rohrsatz
       - anderer Hinterrbau (Reifenfreiheit)

FRO: - leichterer Rohrsatz (ca. 200 g)
       - alter Hinterbau im Bereich der Schwinge (Reifenfreiheit)
       - VPP - Gelenk ausgefräst
       - Umlenkwippe etwas leichter (cnc bearbeitet)

Wenn ich mir aber das neue Santa Cruz Blur LT ansehe, dann würde ich mein 5.5 EVP tauschen.


----------



## Christian Sch. (6. März 2008)

Wieder neue Bilder...der Dämpfer sieht so geil aus   

http://www.littermag.com/2008/features/featuremenu.php?featureID=1026

Hat schon jemand was von der Funktion her gehört... besser oder
schlechter als Manitou-Dämpfer ?


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2008)

Laut Ami-Mags besser als alle anderen Dämpfer auf dem Markt.
Kommt das M6 mit dem Double barrel nach Deutschland ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

schlechter als manitou wohl kaum,wäre ja schwer,würde das ding auch mal gerne testen


----------



## DH_RYDA (6. März 2008)

fahre seit kurzem einen getuneden Manitou Revox (statt einem DHX Coil) an meinem M3. muss sagen der Dämpfer ist der helle wahnsinn und bei weitem das beste, was ich je gefahren bin. Meiner hatt jetzt High, Mid und LowSpeed Compression, spezielle Shims und eine das beste: eine zusätzliche midspeed-zugstufe....

was is damit sagen will: ein Double Barrel geht sicher nicht schlecht, da er ja grob auf das Bike und den Fahrer eingestellt werden. trotzdem glaub ich, dass ein shim-getunter dämpfer eventuelle besser gehen könnte (ausserdem noch ist die sache noch individueller)


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2008)

Was heißt "schlechter als Manitou wohl kaum" ? Der Double Barrel soll so ziemlich alles in den Schatten stellen ! Wurde von Ohlins entwickelt, die haben ja einiges an Fahrwerks-KnowHow.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

ich war mit meinem revox ziemlich unzufrieden mit der performance und wenn der double barrel so geil ist wird er früher oder später auch hier landen


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> fahre seit kurzem einen getuneden Manitou Revox (statt einem DHX Coil) an meinem M3. muss sagen der Dämpfer ist der helle wahnsinn und bei weitem das beste, was ich je gefahren bin. Meiner hatt jetzt High, Mid und LowSpeed Compression, spezielle Shims und eine das beste: eine zusätzliche midspeed-zugstufe....
> 
> was is damit sagen will: ein Double Barrel geht sicher nicht schlecht, da er ja grob auf das Bike und den Fahrer eingestellt werden. trotzdem glaub ich, dass ein shim-getunter dämpfer eventuelle besser gehen könnte (ausserdem noch ist die sache noch individueller)



man soll ja auch einen double barrel tunen lassen können ... 
aber wo? sollte sowas "jeder" tuner können?


----------



## fl1p (6. März 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> man soll ja auch einen double barrel tunen lassen können ...
> aber wo? sollte sowas "jeder" tuner können?



Ich denke mal, dass es da weniger ums "tunen" geht, sondern dass der Dämpfer auf den Rahmen und Fahrer abgestimmt wird.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2008)

richtig... hab nie was anderes gesagt..
dennoch meine frage wer tunt den double barrel "offiziell"?


----------



## DH_RYDA (6. März 2008)

hab mit dem Tunern von MP Tuning gesprochen. das problem von dämpfern mit Mehrkammersystem (Vivid oder DoubleBarrel) ist hald die Trägheit des systems. d.h. man braucht eigentlich keinen tausend kammern, sonder kann ja auch alles mit shims machen (was auch eine bessere performance liefert).

für den Vivid word von Push sogar eine eigener neuer ausgleichbehälter angeboten, was für mir nonsense ist, weils sehr teuer ist und es nicht notwendig sein sollte...


p.s. einen standart revox kenn ich nicht. hab ihn aus amerika und ihn auszeitgründen gleich zum tuning gegeben. kann nur sagen, keine vergleich zum miesen DHX ....


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2008)

war dein dhx auch "gepimpt"?
ansonsten: kannst doch keine ungetunten dämpfer mit einem getunten vergleichen, oder?


----------



## fl1p (7. März 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> hab mit dem Tunern von MP Tuning gesprochen. das problem von dämpfern mit Mehrkammersystem (Vivid oder DoubleBarrel) ist hald die Trägheit des systems. d.h. man braucht eigentlich keinen tausend kammern, sonder kann ja auch alles mit shims machen (was auch eine bessere performance liefert).



Was genau ist denn mit "performance" gemeint?
Besseres Ansprechverhalten? Präzisere Einstellbarkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (7. März 2008)

ja, der DHX war auch gepimpt. der revox hat ein weiter feineres ansprechverhalten (obwohl beim DHX nicht schlecht). was ich beim DHX sehr bemängeln will ist seine schwachse druckstufen dämpfung. der dämpfer rast richtig durch den FW, was ja nicht sonderlich gut ist. auch beim surfen sackte er stark durch und durch die Radstandverlängerung fiel das dann auch schwerer, als jetzt.....

das beste sind aber die 2 verschiedene zugstufen, das macht einfach komplett sinn. fahr meinen dämpfer recht schnell für die kleinen schläge, und wann ein groberer brocken kommt oder ich springe dämpft die zweite zugstufe das ganz mit........einfach genial das ganze


----------



## fl1p (7. März 2008)

Sind die Zugstufen bei dir unabhägig einstellbar, oder verändert sich z.B. die zweite, wenn du etwas an einer Druckstufe änderst?


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. März 2008)

ich stell nur eine eigentlich zugstufe über das normale rädchen ein, das Midspeed druckstuf ist geschwindigkeitsabhängig.....d.h. die passt sich von selber an


----------



## xMARTINx (8. März 2008)

also wer nen m6 will,in boulder wurde ein m6-rahmen und ein socom aus nen shop gestohlen,vielleicht tauchts ja zu nen guten preis bei ebay auf


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2008)

wayne?


----------



## fx:flow (9. März 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> also wer nen m6 will,in boulder wurde ein m6-rahmen und ein socom aus nen shop gestohlen,vielleicht tauchts ja zu nen guten preis bei ebay auf



is nur schon längst wieder alles durch die polizei konfisziert worden, nur der socom-frame is verschwunden. und trotzdem: das hat hier mal wie der ganze dämpferkram überhaupt nix zu suchen.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2008)

daher mal wieder ein foddo:


----------



## MS- RACING (9. März 2008)

​

mehr von dem Photo shooting auf www.ms-racing.at


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2008)

schickes radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (9. März 2008)

Ich werd dem Matti mal ein Tauschgeschäft vorschlagen. M6 gegen M3, mal sehen, was er sagt. 

@bachmayeah: Schönes Tazer, was wiegts?


----------



## Christian Sch. (9. März 2008)

Beachtet mal das Unterrohr bei Matti... kein gerades wie
bei dem "normalen" M6... 

Wenn wirklich noch so viel getestet und verändert wird, wie hier schon mal vom Team geschrieben wurde, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das M6 nächstes Jahr aussieht und ob es so auch in den Verkauf kommt...

spannend


----------



## MS- RACING (9. März 2008)

es kommen auf jeden Fall noch einige Neuerungen in absehbarer Zeit. Ob es das Bike vom Matti als Weiterentwicklung des M6 zu kaufen geben wird... der Matti wird auf jedem Fall auf einem sehr feinen Teil unterwegs sein...


----------



## xMARTINx (9. März 2008)

was für neuerungen kommen denn noch?


----------



## fx:flow (9. März 2008)

verraten werden sie nichts, wer wird dann hier ein m6 kaufen? die änderungen werden eher schleichend in der laufenden produktion unterkommen, vermute ich mal.


----------



## MS- RACING (9. März 2008)

alles nur Vermutungen!

Das M6 ist super so wie es ist und da wurde auch lange genug daran herum entwickelt. Der Grund dafür, dass der Matti ein etwas anderes Bike fährt ist, das jeder Fahrer andere Ansprüche an sein Bike hat und dementsprechend wird das Arbeitsgerät für den Rennsport entwickelt. 

Aktuell werden aber Entwicklungen im Bereich des Gewichtes gemacht, wobei hier nicht sicher ist, in wie weit diese in die Produktion einfließen werden, da es auch eine Kostenfrage darstellt...

Auf alle Fälle könnt ihr, sofern ihr das vorhabt, getrost  ein M6 kaufen, da die Features von Matti's Bike nicht in absehbarer Zeit in die Produktion einfließen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (9. März 2008)

das M6 hat ja jetzt eh wieder gut 3 Jahre vor sich, das wird nun eh erstmal eine Zeit lang so produziert, wie es jetzt ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. März 2008)

hat mich nur interressiert,das einige gewichtsreduzierende änderungen am rahmen nicht in serie einfließen können ist klar da ein serienrahmen ja länger halten muss und das vieleicht die geo auf matti seine vorlieben geändert wird ist auch klar,das ist ja bei den meisten teams so


----------



## MS- RACING (9. März 2008)

wie gesagt kommen noch einige Änderungen.... einfach immer wieder auch auf unserer Website vorbeischauen... da werden in naher Zukunft einige Sachen veröffentlicht.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> @bachmayeah: Schönes Tazer, was wiegts?



keine ahnung was genau.. denke knapp unter 13. gewicht ist mir nicht mehr so wichtig.
btw: wieso macht man nicht für jedes rad (tazer m1 m3 m6 und ss usw) einen eigenen thread auf und nutzt die galerie für was sie da ist?


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2008)

Hier wird aber nicht zufaellig ohne Kommentar zensiert oder...?


----------



## fx:flow (10. März 2008)

scheinbar schon. setz es einfach in den bikemarkt, da kommt es dann sicher nich weg.


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2008)

@Insane: hier verschwinden auch ganze Threads !


----------



## Christian Sch. (10. März 2008)

Hoffentlich lassen die nicht auch noch User verschwinden


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2008)

Verkaufsanzeigen dürfen nur IBC-Team-Mitglieder im Thread posten...


----------



## iNSANE! (11. März 2008)

Oh, super, das macht den Deutschlandvertrieb ja noch sympathischer...
Gut, ich bin auf die Elemente ja zum Glueck nicht angewiesen.
Jetzt sollen hier wieder Raeder stehen!
Mein buddy sein SOCOM 
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3477/kiara04wg7.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/556/kiara05tf7.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (11. März 2008)

schick.. und wenn man das hintergrundambiente anschaut könnte Kuala Lumpur sogar stimmen 
ride on.. und wtf macht man in Kuala Lumpur-sofern es stimmt?

btw Intense hat ne neue Site: http://www.intensecycles.com


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2008)

schönes socom!


----------



## fl1p (11. März 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> btw Intense hat ne neue Site: http://www.intensecycles.com



Und ich hab gestern noch geistesgegenwÃ¤rtig Screenshots von den m3 Seiten gemacht. Puh...

Socom = â¥


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2008)

Schön, das Socom. Vielleicht noch den Schaltzug befestigen, sonst kann das böse enden. 
@bachmeyah: Wieso sollte der Insane nicht in Kuala Lumpur sein ?


----------



## bachmayeah (11. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schön, das Socom. Vielleicht noch den Schaltzug befestigen, sonst kann das böse enden.
> @bachmeyah: Wieso sollte der Insane nicht in Kuala Lumpur sein ?



just a question  san andraes


----------



## iNSANE! (12. März 2008)

Hehe...ich arbeite hier, ja so isses tatsaechlich. Letztens hab ich beim DH fahren fast nen Affen ueberfahren - kein Witz. Ist schon ungewohnt hier fuer nen Europaeer, aber es macht Spass.
Besonders das riding "Always Summer". Ich hoffe ich kann bald noch Bilder vom M3 meines buddies posten...find die nur grad nicht.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. März 2008)

Da isses...leider gerade mit ugly 9" Disc vorne - ging aber nicht anders


----------



## bachmayeah (12. März 2008)

1. krass das mit KL, was arbeitet man da? bin da echt neugierig
2. krass großes foto.. frame must be XL


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2008)

Mein 6.6 Slopestyle. SEHR geiles Rad! Noch nicht ganz dra gewöhnt, aber es macht brutal Spass!
Das Rad ist INTENSE rot, aber ie Cam färbts bisschen Orange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2008)

Wenn ich daheim bin, werd ich wohl dann den Rahmen als Nigel Page aufbauen. Mit XTR Kurbel, LG1, 36 Talas. Der Laufradsatz ist unspektakulär aber sehr leicht.


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2008)

Behältst Du's jetzt doch ?


----------



## bachmayeah (20. März 2008)

sowas muss auch noch her 
wassen das fürn steuersatzgedöns?


----------



## TeeWorks (20. März 2008)

däääääm, die neue double-six is so geil fett, passt genial an den rahmen!! dein SS gefällt mir super! Da würd ich doch fast mein normales 6.6 verkaufen wollen und mir den SS rahmen holen 

Und die 6.1er halten? oder haste schon dellen drin? 

cheers
Flo


----------



## walo (20. März 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> däääääm Da würd ich doch fast mein normales 6.6 verkaufen wollen und mir den SS rahmen holen


das gleiche ist mir auch durch den kopf gehuscht.
sauberes teil!


----------



## DH_RYDA (20. März 2008)

habs mir auch schon überlegt. doch ist es hald so, dass ich (1,83) vermutlich nicht mal mit einem Large-Rahmen vernünftig touren fahren könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (20. März 2008)

word. hab leider das gleiche problem. Ich fahr des 6.6 ja vor allem zum cruisen in den voralpen/alpen und bissl 4x pisten im park. SS wär also absolut falsch dimensioniert   - kommt aber halt so schön tief hinten raus 

trösten wir uns damit, dass die preise so peinlich gestiegen sind, dass eh schon alles zu spät is *G*


----------



## DH_RYDA (20. März 2008)

ich hab meines aus amerika geholt, sonst hätt ichs mir eh nicht leisten können. werd mein 6.6 mit einem Evoler und einer 160er Nixon pimpen, mal schaun wie das dann von der geo her aussieht. natürlich wirds mit max. sag betrieben zwecks low center of gravity


----------



## walo (20. März 2008)

was ist max.sag?hab ca.30% und bin  zufrieden damit(nachdem nun mein air funzt).
die nixon,braucht dies tuning oder funzt die im org.schon sauber?
die preisegeschichte ist sowieso nochnicht zu ende disk..finds ne frechheit wie hier damit umgegangen wurde!


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2008)

1) Ja ich behalte es erstmal (bis mir Jemand ein Angebot macht)
2) Gedöns sind einfach Reducer Caps und normaler Steuersatz. Kommt mal nen Hope Stepdown rein
3) Keine Dellen in der 6.1-die neuen sind ja angeblich fester. Und wenn schon...
4) Preis? hehe...das ist hier kein Problem. Jeder sollte ein 6.6 haben! Schreibt mir ne PM, und wir regeln das.
4) Touren? Hm...beim SS sind die größene ja eher längen. L ist so oder so recht niedrig.
5) Die 66 ist supersahne. Kommt daheim aber dann meine Talas rein. Das ganze Rad wird dann anders gemacht. (Siehe oben, Nigel Page)
6) Leider kommt das schöne Rot nicht rüber...sorry. Es ist NICHT Orange.
7) Glück ab!


----------



## DH_RYDA (20. März 2008)

ich glaub 33% bzw. 17,5 mm am Dämpfer. hatte bis jetzt eine Pike 454, die war einfach zu kurz. die Nixon funktionieren perfekt, eigentlich gleich wie die Travis und ist mit 2230g (160) so ziemlich die leichtest gabel. will ja um die 14 kilo bleiben....


----------



## bachmayeah (20. März 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> 2) Gedöns sind einfach Reducer Caps und normaler Steuersatz. Kommt mal nen Hope Stepdown rein


bzgl reduziersteuersatz gings bei mir auch ziemlich rund: klick
evtl hilfts bei der auswahl.


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. März 2008)

gerade fertig geworden! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TeeWorks (20. März 2008)

uiii... leckere farbe, geiles setup, aber die hörnli müssen runter!!  Is die sattelstellung final?...arg weit hinten 

...meld dann mal, wie sich die travis schlägt! is die aufgemotzt oder serie?

...ich würd aber auf jeden fall noch ne Kefü empfehlen. -> e13 DRS, die Truvativ Shitguide würd ich bei deinem bashguard gar nicht erst ausprobieren 

cheers
Flo


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. März 2008)

Danke! Die Sattelstellung ist nicht final. Das Bike kommt gerade aus dem Montageständer, daher das weit rausstehende Sattelrohr! 
Die Kettenführung ist bestellt, aber noch nicht da! Konnte es nicht abwarten, das Bike so zu sehen!

Die Travis hat nur eine andere Feder. Bin echt mal gespannt!


----------



## TeeWorks (20. März 2008)

ah, nice!  ...jaja das uzzi... war auch auf meiner liste neben meinem 6.6 

die manitou gabeln haben bei mir im hinterkopf immernoch sonen faden nachgeschmack, funktionell... sind die inzwischen qualitativ wieder besser? würd mich freuen! optisch taugen die mir nämlich voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (20. März 2008)

Ich hoffe doch!!! Ansonsten wird im Forum berichtet was gut oder Müll ist.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es mit der Gabel keine Probleme gibt!


----------



## bachmayeah (21. März 2008)

schickes vpx aber der fox aufkleber  passt iwie garnich und optisch gehen diese "hörnchen" auch garnich.. auch wenns ggf sogar sinn macht.


----------



## Sexyaxel (23. März 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Mein 6.6 Slopestyle. SEHR geiles Rad! Noch nicht ganz dra gewöhnt, aber es macht brutal Spass!
> Das Rad ist INTENSE rot, aber ie Cam färbts bisschen Orange.



Kannst Du mir sagen was Dein Bike für eine Rahmengr. ist und wie lang das Oberrohr ist Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr horizontal gemessen?
Grüsse und Danke schon mal


----------



## bachmayeah (24. März 2008)

Radel ist M
Daher laut Website von Intense und deren Händlern
Effective Top Tube: 22,5 inch ---> 57,15 cm


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (24. März 2008)

Meins ist erstmal aufgebaut ,kleine Änderungen kommen noch.
Wer kann mir weiter helfen brauch ne Bedienungsanleitung vom Rovex  Dämpfer.


----------



## fl1p (24. März 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nicht gedacht das so viel anders ist wie das M3 .
> Einfach Göttlich .


Inwiefern? Erzähl mal.


----------



## TeeWorks (24. März 2008)

jau - F.E.T.T.!  die Farbe...  geil.

...aber!  ...fox 40 hot rod orange lackiert - das wär die krönung... leider kommt die boxxer rein optisch doch sehr dünn an dem rahmen - auch wenn der schon viel magerer is als noch das M3 

cheers
Flo


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (24. März 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Erzähl mal.



hab es gerade schon mal im anderen Tread geschrieben .
Also das M6 fährt sich ganz anders wie das M3  so ein bischen mehr wie das Sunday und das Socom zusammen keine Ahnung wie man es beschreiben soll irgendwie verspielter agiler direkter oder so ..  .Kann aber auch am Dämpfer liegen.
Wenn ich es mal ein paar Abfahrten gefahren bin kann ich wohl mehr sagen.
Aber ich bin erst mal Glücklich


----------



## Trickz (24. März 2008)

yeah gratuliere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSwItChXx (24. März 2008)

@ Steppenwolf: Kommen an die Boxxer wieder die orangenen Decals?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (24. März 2008)

Ja klar , mojje werde ich mir sie machen lassen ;-))


----------



## TeeWorks (24. März 2008)

yeah, sticker in orange wird der burner  

...echt ne wirklich wirklich geile farbe, am 6.6 fand ich kam sie bei weitem nich so gut rüber - da gefallen mir übrigens sogar die überdimensionierten sticker echt gut!


----------



## bachmayeah (25. März 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Meins ist erstmal aufgebaut ,kleine Änderungen kommen noch.
> Wer kann mir weiter helfen brauch ne Bedienungsanleitung vom Rovex  Dämpfer.


find das orange hier sogar besser als am m3 

bzgl deiner frage here we go:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=368031


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2008)

Also nun ist es soweit....das M3 hat es schon fast geschafft, aber jetzt bin ich verliebt. M6 
Wenn es sich nur halb so gut fährt wie es aussieht....hui
Und dann schön leicht aufbauen

Dann werde ich mal hoffen das man die Intense Bikes bei den Dirt Masters oder in Willingen wieder testen kann.


----------



## dh-biker (25. März 2008)

Hi sehr fett. Ich war mit dem Orange einfach nicht sicher. Schaut aber sehr fett aus.
Unser Team hat auch die neuen M6 bekommen. Eines in schwarz und eines in weiß. Wenn ich Fotos habe werde ich euch welche reinsetzen.
Der Noah Grossmann ist gerade in Südfrankreich damit unterwegs.
Und der Tobias Sieber wieder nächste Woche sein Bike bekommen und dann sicher auch mal an der Burg damit rumshredden.
Ansonsten wird unser Team auch auf den Rennen mit insgesamt 3 M6 und 1 x Socom am Start sein. Wenn ihr mal draufsitzen wolltet, könnt ihr uns gerne ansprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (25. März 2008)

und wenn ich mal ne runde drehen will?


----------



## dh-biker (26. März 2008)

Dann kannst du uns gerne fragen. 
Wir stehen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und beantworten auch alle Fragen soweit wir können. 
Natürlich ist ein Fahren auf den Strecken weniger machbar, da die Bikes auf den jeweiligen Fahrer eingestellt sind. Aber mal ne runde auf dem Parkplatz ist immer drin. Auch wenn man da natürlich nicht das große Potential dieser tollen Bikes testen kann. Aber dafür gibt es auch dann das MS Racing Team welches auf den ganzen großen Events am Start ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. März 2008)

ne runde übern parkplatz ist ja schon prima,werd da mal auf euch zurückkommen


----------



## abiot (27. März 2008)

soweit fertig, endlich...
kleine änderungen (vorbau etc.) folgen noch, irgendwann 
besseres foto kommt auch noch!
grüße


----------



## TeeWorks (27. März 2008)

fett!! ...aber n schwarzer boxxer-sticker is fast pflicht!


----------



## abiot (27. März 2008)

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hab allerdings keinen plan wie und wo ich das machen lassen kann....
grüße


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (27. März 2008)

Sehr geiles M3 viel spass damit .


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2008)

@abiot: Hammer Bike ! Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass ne 40 noch besser kommen würde.


----------



## TeeWorks (27. März 2008)

@abiot: kannst in jedem besseren copyshop machen lassen, vorrausgesetzt du hast die daten in ner vektordatei ala illustrator oder eps ...die pfade dann per schneidplotter ausschneiden lassen auf am besten mattschwarzer folie. 
(mit den farbigen aufdrucken musst dir halt entweder was einfallen lassen oder weglassen  ) ...aber gibt glaub einige hier die das schon gemacht haben, kannst dich ja mal umhören


----------



## xXSwItChXx (27. März 2008)

Der Steppenwolf1980 
hatte das dochmal bei seinem m3 machen gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiot (28. März 2008)

ja da werd ich mich wohl mal drumm kümmern müssen, schwarze decals wären echt was feines....
hier noch mal eins von der ersten fahrt!





grüße


----------



## InSanE888 (28. März 2008)

moin!
kannst du schon was zu den reifen sagen?


----------



## abiot (28. März 2008)

also bischen was schon!
bin wie gesagt zum ersten mal damit gefahren. hab vorne nen intruder und hinten einen 909 beide fro 2ply. der trail war seeeehr schlammig und nass mit wurzeln und steinen (trotzdem nicht allzu schwer). 
grip war top! allerdings ist die strecke sicher nicht unbedingt die referenz....
aber fürs erste bin ich sehr positiv überrascht!
grüße


----------



## InSanE888 (28. März 2008)

hört sich ja nich so schlecht an


----------



## iNSANE! (30. März 2008)

Jetzt mal etwas farbtreuer  Mehr in der meiner Gallery

Bin's jetzt mit 160mm gefahren-viel besser. Mal sehen was ein Hope StepDown noch bewirkt.


----------



## TeeWorks (30. März 2008)

most nice  ...is das also ne ATA gabel? funktioniert die wenigstens im gegensatz zur 07er?


----------



## iNSANE! (30. März 2008)

Ja geht richtig gut...aber kommt ja dann eh meine 36 rein...


----------



## TeeWorks (30. März 2008)

würdest du - gesetzt den Fall - empfehlen, auf die 08er ATA upzugraden, wenn man die 07er fährt (weiß nicht ob du die ATA diskussionen verfolgst) ?  wüsste halt gern, wie groß der technologiesprung zwischen den beiden generationen ist.  - kann aber wohl eh keiner ehrlich beantworten (obs wirklich fühlbar is).

Danköö!

Gruaß
Flo


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2008)

Also, ich weiss nur vom Mario dass der mit seiner ersten ATA (2007) wenn ich mich richtig erinnere NICHT zufrieden war. Entweder hart, oder durchgeballert...hin und her...trotz Cosmic Support. Spaeter in der Saison gings dann aber mit einer neueren SL1 supergut! Die war fast wie ne Stahlfeder Gabel.
Nein, ich denke wenn Deine gut geht, ist das nicht notwendig. Sonst, ja, warum nicht. Meine ist echt ein Traum - supersmooth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (31. März 2008)

moin moin

ne bin mit meiner eben halt auch nicht wirklich zufrieden. aber die 07er wird man ja nicht mehr los!  

aber thx for info!

Gruß
Flo


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Bin's jetzt mit 160mm gefahren-viel besser. Mal sehen was ein Hope StepDown noch bewirkt.




Mußt nur mit dem ATA hebelchen evtl aufpassen....beim 6.6. schlägt der ans Unterrohr bei nem sturz-...ich mach den eh immer ab!

Schickes Radel übrigens? warum machst du vorne "nur 160mm" ??  bzw...welchen Einsatzbereich hat das Socom bei dir?


----------



## TeeWorks (31. März 2008)

kann sich da nich das ATA verstellen, ohne hebel?!?!

...is dein steuersatz also doch bissl gering von der einbauhöhe?


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2008)

Hä? Wieso verstellen? Das ist ne "Fluegelmutter" sag ich mal, und an der stellst Du den Federweg ein. Das einzige was natürlich Zocchi Typisch weggeflogen ist, ist die rote Compression Schraube unten. Gut dass ich die gefunden habe. Jetzt bleibt se ab.

Ähm, nein, ganz im Gegenteil - der StepDown heisst so, weil er integriert ist und gleichzeitig von 1.5 reduziert. Ich wills vorne flacher. Bei Frauen aber nicht.


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Mußt nur mit dem ATA hebelchen evtl aufpassen....beim 6.6. schlägt der ans Unterrohr bei nem sturz-...ich mach den eh immer ab!
> 
> Schickes Radel übrigens? warum machst du vorne "nur 160mm" ??  bzw...welchen Einsatzbereich hat das Socom bei dir?



Okay, muss ich mal sehen. Kann sein - werd ich prüfen. Ata brauch ich eh nie. Mir gings nur um das Gewicht der Luftgabel.

Socom? "Isch abe gar kein Socom" 

Noch nicht


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2008)

aber das ss sieht schon aus wie ein "kleines" socom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (31. März 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> ne bin mit meiner eben halt auch nicht wirklich zufrieden. aber die 07er wird man ja nicht mehr los!
> 
> ...


 gedult! oder trett mir mal regelmässig in den ar2ch, damit ich meine gabel mal zum mech bringe und dir ne lösung habe.
ansonsten,mech den beschi22enen par-kolben raus......


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2008)

Läßt der sich so einfach aus dem System nehmen ?


----------



## walo (31. März 2008)

ja!
gibt im federung/co nen ata 888 fred. in dem wirds ganz gut beschrieben.ansonsten, bei mtbr.com.


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> aber das ss sieht schon aus wie ein "kleines" socom.



Ja, hast recht. Glaube deswegen hol ich mir auch kein SOCOM. Sonst denkt jeder ich hab 2 gleiche Räder nur in anderen Farben...


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2008)

um dem vorzubeugen gibts ja das m6


----------



## TeeWorks (31. März 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso verstellen? Das ist ne "Fluegelmutter" sag ich mal, und an der stellst Du den Federweg ein.



jo scho klar, aber genau wenn du diese flügelmutter weg machst wegen evlt. stürze wie thorsten meinte, is keine arretierung mehr da für die ATA achse und das ding könnte sich verdrehen  

@ walo: OK *   MACH HINN MÄÄÄÄÄNSCH!!!!



cheers
Flo


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2008)

Das wäre aber ein traumhafter Luxus, das gleiche Bike in verschiedenen Farben je nach Laune !


----------



## walo (31. März 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @ walo: OK *   MACH HINN MÄÄÄÄÄNSCH!!!!


ich kann unter so einem druck nicht arbeiten! 
geb mein bestes


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Okay, muss ich mal sehen. Kann sein - werd ich prüfen. Ata brauch ich eh nie. Mir gings nur um das Gewicht der Luftgabel.
> 
> Socom? "Isch abe gar kein Socom"
> 
> Noch nicht



Upps...da hatte ich wohl nicht genau geschaut  

@tee...
wieso sollte sich da etwas verstellen...das ist fest....der Hebel dient ja nicht zur arretierung! Bei mir geht das  
Der Steuersatz ist wirklich minimal zu flach und ich hab schiss, dass ich mir´s Unterrohr verdeller wenn ich abflieg...deswegen mach ich den deckel ab!


----------



## walo (31. März 2008)

11mm muss die untere schale haben, damit das rädchen eben noch durch passt.finds zum teil mühsam,das sehr oft, genau diese angaben,bei steuersatz-verkaufsanzeigen,fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (1. April 2008)

@thbiker: puh glaub meine erklärung würd den thread hier sprengen


----------



## meth3434 (3. April 2008)

*So sieht mein tazer vp noch aus*

kommt jetzt unter den Hammer, bei interesse PM oder email über den Bikemarkt! link zur anzeige: link


----------



## Downhoehl (4. April 2008)

Mein "großes" fast fertig für 2008. Neu sind : Bremsen, Dämpfer, Kettenführung und Pedale. Jetzt fehlen nur noch neue XT-Schalthebel und ne Titanfeder für den Dämpfer.


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2008)

Muahaha ! Sehr geiler Hobel.


----------



## abiot (4. April 2008)

top m3  
grüße


----------



## TeeWorks (5. April 2008)

sweet daddy


----------



## bachmayeah (5. April 2008)

was hattest du denn vorher fürn dämpfer drin?


----------



## Downhoehl (5. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> was hattest du denn vorher fürn dämpfer drin?



Danke Jungs...

Vorher war ein DHX 5.0 drin.


----------



## fatcrobat (8. April 2008)

/Users/sventrulsen/Desktop/P1000887_2.JPG mal sehn ob es funzt 

ein tazer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (8. April 2008)

irgendwie nich 

...lad es in dein fotoalbum und dann stellst den link unterhalb hier in den post.


----------



## fatcrobat (8. April 2008)

so zweiter versuch 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/74735
das funzt aber jetzt


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2008)

So meinst Du, oder :


----------



## bachmayeah (8. April 2008)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Danke Jungs...
> 
> Vorher war ein DHX 5.0 drin.



und was iss nun für einer drin? mööönsch lass dir die würmer doch nich aus der nase ziehen 


zum fatcrobat tazer..

es geht schoener  sieht mir wie ne mixtur aus dirt und dual radel aus.


----------



## Downhoehl (8. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> und was iss nun für einer drin? mööönsch lass dir die würmer doch nich aus der nase ziehen
> 
> 
> zum fatcrobat tazer..
> ...



Na, wenn du mich sooooo lieb bittest  
Jetzt ist ein RS Vivid 5.1 drin, der aber noch anfang Mai zu MP geht. 
Bis jetzt bereue ich den Tausch überhaupt net 

@ fatcrobat: hübsches Tazer, meines ist hoffentlich endlich in den nächsten tagen auch fertig


----------



## meth3434 (14. April 2008)

So sah mein Tazer noch vor kurzem aus, eher im Spassaufbau mit single speed und nur hinten bremse. Jetzt bei ebay und hier im bikemarkt unterm hammer bei interesse 
Hier  oder  klicken





gruss, meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (14. April 2008)

meth3434 schrieb:


> So sah mein Tazer noch vor kurzem aus, .....



Wieso muss ich gerade an die Schlümpfe denken...


----------



## fatcrobat (15. April 2008)

keine ahnung geht mir aber auch so


----------



## DH Sport (15. April 2008)

sehr schönes bike


----------



## dh-biker (15. April 2008)

hier mal ein Socom SS.
Heute fertig geworden
Marzocchi 66 RC3, Reverse red anodized Lenker DH-Race, Reverse Executer Vorbau, E-thirteen SRS, Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel, SRAM X9 short Schaltwerk, AVID Juicy 7 Bremsen, WTB Speeddisc Laufräder. Bei Interesse melden


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

Lecker Teilschen !


----------



## TeeWorks (15. April 2008)

jo ne klar, Socom SS .... 

...is das noch n teambike? wegen den hässlichen e13 devices   ...ansonsten, ja was soll ich sagen, genau meins - stealth black


----------



## dh-biker (16. April 2008)

Hi,
nein die Kettenführung ist dafür hingebaut worden.
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden 
Mehr Pics davon gibts auch bei uns auf der HP.

Greets Martin


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2008)

...ehrlich, echt dein ernst? mint grüner fleck zu weiß/schwarz? 

[Ästheten-geschwafel]...ich mein, nicht dass ich Mint nicht mag, hat durchaus flair, aber nur die Führung is zu wenig - dann würd ich mal hypothetisch vorschlagen, man müsste die Felgen auch so lackieren - dann käm das ganze wieder stimmig und meiner Meinung nach ziemlich geil  [/Ästheten-geschwafel]



geiler shopstyle übrigens! ...gibts denn schon ne info zu intense-klamotten? 

cheers


----------



## dh-biker (16. April 2008)

Ja dankeschön. Wär schön wenn auch mehr gehen würde auf dem Shop.
Wir geben uns echt mühe.
T-Shirts gibts im moment beim Secondhandschop in München.


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2008)

Du meinst schon den hier, oder ? http://www.secondhand-sportshop.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (16. April 2008)

Ja genau. Die sollten noch ein paar Shirts haben. Kommt aber bestimmt wieder demnächst etwas rein.


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2008)

hmm... ja ich weiß nicht, ich glaub das richtige webshop konzept is entweder so wie hibike, ein vollsortiment mit riesen logistik-rattenschwanz oder exotic... *grübel*  ...am besten beides zusammen 

...+ viel werbung natürlich, vor allem viral (wie ich das wort hasse.)

@san_andreas... der secondhandshop is aber nich wirklich in neuhausen


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2008)

@Guten Abend, Du Heinz. Sind ja auch gerade umgezogen  !


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2008)

ok ok *duckundweg*


----------



## dh-biker (16. April 2008)

Kommt darauf an was einem wichtig ist. 
Ich bezweifle dass dir Hibike ein Intense Komplettbike oder Yeti Komplettbike anbieten kann. Diesen Service für bezahlbares Geld bekommst du bei uns. 
Aber du hast schon recht. So ein gro'er Webshop mit breit wie tiefes Sortiment ist für die breite Masse interessanter. 
Aber wir sind halt eher die Individualisten. Wie auch mit unserem eigenen Dirt bike.  

Cheers


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2008)

Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg !


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2008)

ja, dummerweise kommt man um die 'dumme' masse nicht rum, wenn man umsatz machen will  

...aber ihr braucht dringend fette bilder-zoom funktionen!  das dirtbike schaut echt geil aus!

Aber was ein Socom SS is und wieso das fürn Bikepark prädestiniert ist hab ich immernoch net kapiert


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2008)

und was der titel "show your ride bedeutet"  muss man auch mal erklären.
schau die ganze zeit für nichts hier rein


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2008)

tut uns auch leid 

dirty harry.




cheers
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (17. April 2008)

@ Flo:Ist die Frage ernst gestellt ?
Warum das Bike SS heißt = Slopestyle
Und Bikepark weil du damit wirklich alles anstellen kannst.
Ist doch klar 

Aber ich glaube das war eher eine Scherzfrage auf das SS bezogen oder ?


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Ich glaub, er hat eher gemeint, dass das Bike "SS" alleine heißt und nicht "Socom SS".


----------



## dh-biker (17. April 2008)

achso hi hi ja ok


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2008)

genau das. 

Irgendwie verwirrend.
Würde dringend raten, das Ding - vor allem im Shop - in Intense SS umzubenennen, weil das Socom ja definitiv kein reinrassiges Parkbike is. Außerdem stammt das Slopestyle vom 6.6 ab, in der Konzeptphase hieß es glaub ich sogar 6.6 SlopeStyle.

Aber das nur am Rande. 

cheers


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Mich irritiert auch, dass das SS zunehmend als Freerider, u.a. für Touren aufgebaut wird. Taugt es dafür überhaupt wirklich ? Oder ist die Geo zu slopestyle-lastig ? Zumindest das sehr steil stehende Sitzrohr macht ja nicht den Eindruck, dass man da auch mal längere Zeit bergauftreten kann.


----------



## dh-biker (17. April 2008)

Also ich finde das SS ist überhaupt nicht zum Touren geeignet. Die Geo ist zu extrem. Und auch etwas zu kurz. Also eher nicht. 
Aber für Slopestyle perfekt. Ich muss jedesmal drauf sitzen wenn ich dran vorbeilauf im Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Weiß man schon was über den VPX-Nachfolger ? Oder ist da Sea-Otter der Stichtag ?


----------



## dh-biker (17. April 2008)

Nein leider no net.
Bin auch mal gespannt.


----------



## bachmayeah (17. April 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Also ich finde das SS ist überhaupt nicht zum Touren geeignet. Die Geo ist zu extrem. Und auch etwas zu kurz. Also eher nicht.
> Aber für Slopestyle perfekt. Ich muss jedesmal drauf sitzen wenn ich dran vorbeilauf im Shop



wie unterschiedlich doch die meinungen sein können. kommt eben auch drauf an wie man tour definiert.
nevertheless: hier iss ne galerie.
ich bin nach wie vor für jedes bike von m1 bis uzzi usw. nen allg-plauschfred hier zu errichten und die oben festzupinnen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

Dann stell doch endlich mal Dein SS rein ! Wie lange dauerts noch ?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. April 2008)

wie oft willste des noch fragen (und beantwortet haben)


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2008)

solange ich auf mein bike warte, kann ich ja andere nerven.... 
bin halt sehr gespannt auf das teil


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2008)

ey altä (bachmayeah) - kömm mal wieder runter, schliesslich is die Intense Fangemeinde winzig und Fahrer sinds noch viel weniger. Echt so schlimm dass man hier neben Bildern auch nen Plausch hält? Ein Bild sagt schliesslich mehr als 1000 Worte und hält somit jedes das Gelaber am laufen.  (wär doch auch langweilig, jeder in seinem Zimmer  )

zum SS: wenn man ein SS zum Touren will, sollte man mal die Augen auf machen - da gibts nämlich was, das hat ne ähnliche geo, (wenn man größe S nimmt  ) is leichter und mit dem kann man auch durch die Gegend "bomben" ...hört auf den Namen 'six point six'  

tschüssi
Flo


----------



## mc schrecka (19. April 2008)

Also ich gehör zu der Gemeinde der Intense Liebhaber:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/5/9/2/5/_/large/Intense-M3-5.jpg

Mein Nettes M3 ist nun (fast) fertig


----------



## mc schrecka (19. April 2008)

wie kann ich denn das Foto direkt zeigen? Ohne Link?


----------



## bachmayeah (19. April 2008)

nutz die IMG tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





habe fertig.





nun kanns los gehen.
klick für größer und teileliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (19. April 2008)

Schöner Fuhrpark  
Weisst du das Gewicht vom Slopestyle?


----------



## bachmayeah (19. April 2008)

danke.. kann mich nicht beklagen.
die einzigen bremsen, um nicht biken zu können sind freundin und wetter.. aber was macht man nciht alles für die liebe..
rahmen oder gesamtgewicht? 
rahmen habsch iwo.. wollt aber beide nächste woche mal an die waage hängen. und kanns dann hiernochmal posten.


----------



## mc schrecka (19. April 2008)




----------



## mc schrecka (19. April 2008)

na endlich hat es geklappt  danke bachmayeah


----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2008)

Sehr schönes M3 ! Bißchen viele Aufkleber vielleicht.


----------



## abiot (19. April 2008)

m3 gefällt  
grüße


----------



## mc schrecka (19. April 2008)

danke, die Aufkleber hatte der Vorbesitzer schon drauf, aber mir taugts. Gibt schlimmere ;-)


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2008)

Zum SS als Tourer.
In a nutshell:

_Slopestyle _ist für mich nicht mehr als eine "Marke" die sich gerade gut vermarkten lässt. (Siehe auch Slayer SS)
Nehmt das doch nicht für bare Münze: Das SS ist _DER_ Freerider in meinen Augen, ein do-it-all Bike vom Schlage des so erfolgreichen SX Trails. Freeride ist für mich durchaus auch Touren fahren.

Das ECHTE SS Bike wird doch das neue Tazer werden - oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft man wird die SS-Pros auf einem 160mm Bike sehen...? 

Bei Spec wurde letztlich auch das SX (ohne Trail) als Dirt/SS Fully nachgeschoben.

Die radikalere Geo entspricht für mich eher der Nachfrage nach einem bergabtauglicheren FR Bike.

Slopestyle = Marketing


----------



## TeeWorks (20. April 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Zum SS als Tourer.
> In a nutshell:
> 
> _Slopestyle _ist für mich nicht mehr als eine "Marke" die sich gerade gut vermarkten lässt. (Siehe auch Slayer SS)
> ...



Ich würd mal gern wissen, wie viele der normalos/non-pros wirkliches slopestyle fahren?   ...viel umsatz würde das auf jeden fall nicht bringen. 

Allerdings dachte ich, dass das Tazer eher ein 4X oder evtl. Dirt-Fully ist/wird? 

Ansonsten würde ich dem SS jetzt auch nicht absprechen, dass es Tourentauglich is, auf jeden Fall um vieles mehr als ein SX Trail... (siehe VPP) aber drei Kettenblätter würde ich persönlich jetzt  trotzdem nicht dranschrauben (hab ich ja nicht mal an meinem 6.6) - ich komm eigentlich bestens mit meinem T36er Ring aus, geschwindigkeitsmäßig. Bin aber auch keine Rennsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (20. April 2008)

...daher ist ja auch noch eine e13 drs hier, wenn der schuss mit den 3kb´s nach hinten los geht


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

na dann - have phun!  (...und was sich reimt is gut  )


----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2008)

Ja, KEINER (kaum einer) macht 3er von einem Drop - und das ist doch genau das was ich meine - Slopestyle findet nicht statt - sondern eben Bikepark FR - deswegen sag ich ja, es nicht mehr als eine "Marke" die halt griffig und cool ist.
Die jibbenden Kids kaufen eh kein 3200â¬ Rahmen.
Und zum Tesa (Tazer), klaro isses ne 4X Sau, aber es wir eben zweckentfremdet, weil keiner bei krassesn Tricks 160mm FW brauchen kann.
Eher fÃ¤hrt man nen Hardtail, oder nen knallhartes Fully im Stil vom Cowan.
Also, so war das gemeint -


----------



## bachmayeah (21. April 2008)

ont: 




oft: 


dantist schrieb:


> Schöner Fuhrpark
> Weisst du das Gewicht vom Slopestyle?



komplett nun wohl um die 15.5 kg


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

jo, da stimm ich dir in allen Punkten vollkommen zu. 

...was mich wiederum dazu bringt, den namen "SlopeStyle" am Radl überhaupt nicht zu mögen  - nichts desto trotz ne richtig schöne Kiste - wenn ich nicht schon n 6.6 hätte  

@bachmayeah: Samma was wiegstn und was für ne Feder is das in deinem SS? 

cheers!


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2008)

@bachmayeah: Ist wirklich toll geworden! War ja nicht anders zu erwarten ! So, jetzt nerv' ich Dich deswegen nicht mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> jo, da stimm ich dir in allen Punkten vollkommen zu.
> 
> ...was mich wiederum dazu bringt, den namen "SlopeStyle" am Radl überhaupt nicht zu mögen  - nichts desto trotz ne richtig schöne Kiste - wenn ich nicht schon n 6.6 hätte
> 
> ...



wieg so um die 80 kilo und ist ne 500er feder.
für die, die es interessiert: stahl feder: 484 g vs. ti feder: 350g


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

danke 

...heu, is ja gar nich mal soo groß der gewichtsunterschied


----------



## walo (21. April 2008)

hobsa, dachte auch das da welten zwischen sind.
@flo
na, dann kann ich mir die ti-feder wohl sparen ;-)


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

...allerdings, is ja krass... aber die Feder is wohl wegen dem kleinen Hub zu kurz, um wirkliche Gewichtsvorteile zu erzielen 

..naja, wenigstens Bares gespart


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2008)

Extrem schön Henning. Kannst du ein bischen was zu den Reifen erzählen?


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2008)

@ WALO und TEE:

 
habt ihr euch schonmal mit dem thema ti-feder auseinandere gesetzt?
scheinbar nicht. was für eine ersparnis habt ihr euch gewünscht? 500 gr?
je nach federhärte und länge variiert die ersparnis da sehr.
beim v10 damals waren es 80 gr beim m3 waren es knapp 200 gr.
bin also so mit der ersparnis recht zufrieden.
man sollte sich da aber vorher eben gedanken zu machen ob es einem das geld wert ist. mir war und ist es das. allerdings zahl ich auch keine 260  für ne rcs ti feder.

@ FLO:
Reifen sind rund, schwarzgrau und drehen sich. 1-ply. für dh wohl nicht geeignet. ggf in winterberg. war heute das erste mal seit langem ganze 30 minuten im wald rumrollern um mich mal wieder zu bewegen.
--> da kann man nichts gescheites zu sagen. aber summa sumarum ist das radel derzeit ein recht schlüssiges allround-bike, wie ich es haben wollte.
Erster gescheiter Ausritt folgt wohl am Wochenende.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. April 2008)

boah ey, das ist echt mal hüpsch.
Vor allem die Farben gefallen mir sehr gut.
Was ist das für eine Größe?

Cu


----------



## numinisflo (22. April 2008)

Wenn ich mir den Rahmen so ansehe ist das sicher ein L-Frame.


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung in meiner Galerie, die Rahmennummer sowie die Rechnung anschaue würd ich auch sagen L


----------



## FTF (22. April 2008)

Servus,

hier mein neues Arbeitsgerät für 2008

Schon mal im Voraus Danke für die Post`s: "...mit ner 888WC, Boxxer WC oder einer Fox 40 hätte es aber besser ausgesehen, und wäre vor allem leichter gewesen..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FTF (22. April 2008)

hier nomma







[/URL][/IMG]

cruz


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2008)

bis auf die gummidinger an der gabel und die fragwürdige farbe der kefü mehr als geil.


----------



## fl1p (22. April 2008)

Auf welchem Trip die E-Thirteen Leute bei der Farbwahl waren, möchte ich auch nicht wissen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad aber auch sehr.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. April 2008)

Na endlich,Glückwunsch OLI


----------



## iNSANE! (22. April 2008)

FTF schrieb:


> Schon mal im Voraus Danke für die Post`s: "...mit ner 888WC, Boxxer WC oder einer Fox 40 hätte es aber besser ausgesehen, und wäre vor allem leichter gewesen..."



Bitte, gerne


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2008)

Mit ner 888WC, Boxxer WC oder einer Fox 40 hätte es aber besser ausgesehen, und wäre vor allem leichter gewesen !  
Hehe, das musste jetzt sein ! Ich finds geil wie es ist ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2008)

ich finds auch cool!


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2008)

@FTF: kannst Du was zu Pepetuning sagen ?


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2008)

so hier nochmal in fast freier wildbahn:



habs vorhin auch mal gewogen.. --> lag so bei 17,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (22. April 2008)

du meinst wohl 18,8 
spaß muss sein 

schickschick


----------



## iRider (22. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> so hier nochmal in fast freier wildbahn:



Wie bekommst Du Dein Rad in den Wald OHNE die Reifen dreckig zu machen????


----------



## iRider (22. April 2008)

FTF schrieb:


> Schon mal im Voraus Danke für die Post`s: "...mit ner 888WC, Boxxer WC oder einer Fox 40 hätte es aber besser ausgesehen, und wäre vor allem leichter gewesen..."



Macht schon total Sinn eine Gabel an den Rahmen zu hängen die genauso viel wiegt wie dieser.


----------



## dh-biker (22. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem :
Neue Bremsen AVID Code


----------



## dh-biker (22. April 2008)

hier nochmal 2. Leichtere Laufräder in weiss kommen demnächst noch und ansonsten habe ich das Innenlager aufgewertet, und die Cassette mit der SRAM PG970 DH.


----------



## numinisflo (22. April 2008)

Hennings M6 ist DAS Überbike schlechthin. Unglaublich gut.

Bei den schwarzen Socoms stört die hässliche e.thirteen schon gewaltig, das erste finde ich aber vom Aufbau her ganz gelungen (bis auf die Gabel). Beim zweiten würde mich auch die Herkunft des Alutech Aufklebers auf der Sitzstrebe interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (22. April 2008)

Sponsoren auf der Sitzstrebe


----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

bah, das is mal geil, die aufkleber auf der sitzstrebe kommen super gut! alle monochrom! hammer! wie gemacht? cutplotter?  

...ansonsten bräcuhtest du jetzt halt nen mint-farbenen doubledragon sticker am headset, und evtl noch irgendwo das passende motorex-stickerkit aufm rahmen, um einfach noch n paar mint-grüne aktzente zu setzen 

cheers


----------



## dh-biker (22. April 2008)

Danke dir... 

Am Unterrohr ist ein grosser mint Motorex Sticker, und mit den AClass Felgen Chrom Sticker auf weisse Naben Reverse Race Pro die noch rein kommen wirkt es bestimmt besser. Dann will ich noch den Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Edt. Sattel und ne andere Sattelstütze. NUKE Proof Titanfeder für den Dämpfer. Oder weiss jemand ne Quelle wo es andere Titanfedern zu nem bezahlbaren Kurs gibt ?


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> du meinst wohl 18,8
> spaß muss sein
> 
> schickschick



lol ich meine das, was die Wiegewaage sagt, Schnubbi 



iRider schrieb:


> Wie bekommst Du Dein Rad in den Wald OHNE die Reifen dreckig zu machen????



Frag das mal David Blaine  oder denk nach. Viele wege führen nach Rom, right?

Und bzgl. der Shiver am Socom:

Manche Leute bevorzugen Performance anstelle von Leichtgewicht und wenn die Gabel schon da ist, wieso austauschen?

Seid doch nicht so engstirnig.


----------



## fx:flow (22. April 2008)

wobei ich auch nich ganz versteh, wieso man sich DEN lightweight-dh-rahmen holt, wenn man vorne so eine wuchtige gabel drin hat? das hat nich nur aus gewichtssicht wenig sinn sondern ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich das ordentlich unausgewogen fährt..


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2008)

nevertheless muss damit ja der fahrer fahren und ihm es zusagen. die shiver iss bis aufs gewicht sicherlich nicht die schlechteste gabel.


----------



## iRider (22. April 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> wobei ich auch nich ganz versteh, wieso man sich DEN lightweight-dh-rahmen holt, wenn man vorne so eine wuchtige gabel drin hat? das hat nich nur aus gewichtssicht wenig sinn sondern ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich das ordentlich unausgewogen fährt..



 Seh ich auch so. Selbst ne 888 im Socom fühlt sich schon deutlich träger an als die Boxxer WC.

@bachmayeah: Mann, mach die Karre endlich dreckig!  So ein schönes Rad schreit geradezu danach gefahren zu werden! Wie immer, toller Aufbau. Auch das SS.


----------



## bachmayeah (23. April 2008)

jojo... wozu sind die wochenenden da? unter der woche komme ich derzeit sicherlich nicht zum biken, da bin ich schon F.R.O wenn ich n bissi rollern kann..
aber keine sorge. es wird artgerecht genutzt.. deswegen sind nun auch wieder meine 4ply druff 
würd mich dennoch auch mal reizen n foto von deinem bock zu sehen.
da sollte doch was zu machen sein.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Das M6 ist echt Wahnsinn. Top !  
Btw: Ich finde, dass es durchaus sinnvoll ist, sich erstmal den ersehnten Rahmen zu holen, und dann nach und nach zu pimpen. Alles auf einmal geht halt nicht immer.


----------



## FTF (23. April 2008)

Gabelschoner update:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Net übel ! Nur diese schwarzen Anschlaggummis oben sind echt grausam !


----------



## FTF (23. April 2008)

moinsen,

@iRider / fx:flow: seid mir bitte nicht bÃ¶se, habe genau gewusst das es so eine diskusion Ã¼ber die gabel gibt. stÃ¶ren tut es mich eigentlich nicht. die gabel geht mit sicherheit (nicht auf eure gabeln bezogen) besser als manche verfÃ¤chter der marke fox, manitou, rock shox und wie sie alle heiÃen, wiegt dazu gerade mal ein halbes kilo mehr wie eine normale 888. zwischen der aktuellen 888 und meiner shiver liegen 6 jahre. in den 6 jahren wurde diese auch immmer gefahren und nicht nur auf waldwegen. kuckt euch doch mal die plastikgabeln von heute an, gibt keine boxxer wc oder 40 die mehr als zwei jahre Ã¼ber den buckel bringt, da irgend ein pfennig artikel von der 1500â¬ gabel kaputt geht oder die brÃ¼cken brechen. also mir persÃ¶nlich reicht die gabel vollkommen, dazu kommt noch dass ich mir nicht jedes jahr aus prinzip ne neue gabel kaufe weil es gerade bei sam hill "in" ist.

aber nicht desto trotz

ride on

p.s.: wer von den hier im forum anwesenden intense ridern ist am we in todtnau oder tabarz unterwegs?


----------



## Trickz (23. April 2008)

@ftf 
kann doch jeder fahren was er will. 
nur glaube ich nicht dass so viele ne boxxer fahren weil es bei sam hill grade in ist sondern es ist halt einfach die leichteste dh-race gabel... 
und wenn man auf gewicht keinen wert legt sondern lieber auf stabilität braucht man sie sich ja auch nicht holen. klar geht man mit ner leichten gabel kompromisse ein was die stabilität angeht, aber das tut man bei einem socom genauso 

nichts desto trotz, viel spaß mit dem geilsten bike der welt und ride on socom kollege  

ps: wenigstens kannst du behaupten mit sicherheit das schwerste socom zu besitzen, ist ja auch was


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Die Upside-Down-Optik paßt dafür wie die Faust aufs Auge ! Super !


----------



## fx:flow (23. April 2008)

FTF schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> @iRider / fx:flow: seid mir bitte nicht bÃ¶se, habe genau gewusst das es so eine diskusion Ã¼ber die gabel gibt. stÃ¶ren tut es mich eigentlich nicht. die gabel geht mit sicherheit (nicht auf eure gabeln bezogen) besser als manche verfÃ¤chter der marke fox, manitou, rock shox und wie sie alle heiÃen, wiegt dazu gerade mal ein halbes kilo mehr wie eine normale 888. zwischen der aktuellen 888 und meiner shiver liegen 6 jahre. in den 6 jahren wurde diese auch immmer gefahren und nicht nur auf waldwegen. kuckt euch doch mal die plastikgabeln von heute an, gibt keine boxxer wc oder 40 die mehr als zwei jahre Ã¼ber den buckel bringt, da irgend ein pfennig artikel von der 1500â¬ gabel kaputt geht oder die brÃ¼cken brechen. also mir persÃ¶nlich reicht die gabel vollkommen, dazu kommt noch dass ich mir nicht jedes jahr aus prinzip ne neue gabel kaufe weil es gerade bei sam hill "in" ist.



aahhh ja..

brauchst also eine Ã¤onen Ã¼berstehende gabel, an der auch nach jahren keine defekte auftreten sollten und welche am besten auch gÃ¤nzlich ohne service auskommt.

da hast du dir ja genau den perfekten rahmen gekauft.

wie bist du zu der entscheidung gekommen, so einen vpp-rahmen (vpp is nun doch definitiv etwas wartungsintensiver als ein morewood-eingelenker bspw) - und dann auch noch die lightweight-sau Ã¼berhaupt im dh-segment - zu kaufen?

da bist du wohl nur in sachen gabel deinem leitspruch "es muss halten und darf auch ruhig schwer sein, ich hasse teile, an denen ich rumschrauben muss" gefolgt, was?

naja, und wenn ich das mit den gabeln schon lese, versteh ich schon einiges, wie da was, oder eben auch nicht, bei der zusammenstellung des rahmens passiert ist.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

@fx:flow: Und was ist Deiner Meinung nach sonst noch passiert ? Außer der Gabel und der Farbe der Kefü ?


----------



## fx:flow (23. April 2008)

die rf-kurbel wäre bei einem 73er innenlager auch lieber nich passiert.


----------



## bachmayeah (23. April 2008)

geil so gedisse...
also mein vpp v10 war nciht wirklich wartungsintensiv... und das über 2jahre hinweg.
und bzgl der boxxer hat er schon teilweise recht...

wäre doch aber auch schlimm wenn alle ein fx:flow socom fahren würde..wo bleibt denn da die individualität? der eigene geschmack?

mach(t) dich (/euch) doch mal locker!


----------



## fx:flow (23. April 2008)

ach, als ob dank einiger zeilen im internet auch nur irgendwer grund hätte, sich angegriffen zu fühlen oder gar zu weinen.. is doch nur das doofe netz.

bei dem aufbau seh ich halt nich die linie. schwere gabel weil unkaputtbar und nich so anfällig: passt doch, prima angelegenheit, nur versteh ich dann nich, wieso das dann (ja, da is wohl auch'n sponsoring, trotzdem) mit so ner leichtgewichts-seifenkiste gepaart wird.

is ja auch egal.. viel spaß beim fahren, das wird das rad ja wohl nu machen. sind die pulverungen von intense denn wirklich so bescheiden wie ab und an gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (23. April 2008)

sauber, die motorex sticker kommen geil! (bissl größer wär allerdings noch besser gewesen, damit der ganze schützer bedeckt is)

...ansonsten - gibts keine mint-farbenen lenkergriffe?


----------



## dh-biker (23. April 2008)

@ fx:flow

die Gabel von ftf ist der Oberhammer. So ein Feinfühliges Teil hast du noch nie gefahren. Wahrscheinlich dank PEPE Tuning. Der besonders unter Motocrossern einen großen Namen hat.
Und das Gewicht von 3,5 kg ?
Na ja ne Fox 40 hat das auch. Das ist nicht so schlimm. Das merkt man beim shredden nicht so. Da gibt es schlimmere Aufbauten. Ich sag nur Hardtail mit ne Monster oder so Geschichten. 
Und wenn das Fahrwerk harmoniert ist das, das wichtigste an nem Bike.
Ich finds auf jedenfall hübsch 
Mal schauen vielleicht findet die Industrie ja Mint jetzt auch endlich geil. Ich glaub von Truvativ gibt es Mint Lenker und Vorbauten, abgeleitet von der RS Argyle. Mal schauen obs noch mehr gibt .....


----------



## iRider (23. April 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> @ fx:flow
> 
> die Gabel von ftf ist der Oberhammer. So ein Feinfühliges Teil hast du noch nie gefahren. Wahrscheinlich dank PEPE Tuning. Der besonders unter Motocrossern einen großen Namen hat.
> Und das Gewicht von 3,5 kg ?



Das PEPE Tuning ist genial. Habe mal eine Dorado testgefahren die von denen getunt war....Hammer! Da kommt eine Boxxer WC nicht mit.
3,5 kg für ne Shiver, Du träumst wohl? Das wiegt sie ohne Achse, Schützer, obere Brücke und Öl!!!! Ne Dorado hat 3,3-3,4 gewogen, je nach Jahrgang. 
Jeder kann natürlich fahren was er will, aber ein superleichter Rahmen mit einer Hucker-Gabel  Man kann das Rad dann schlechter prejumpen usw.. Ich habe kein Problem mit Mehrgewicht an anderen Stellen, aber Gabel und Laufräder da fällt es mir fahrdynamisch extrem auf.


----------



## FTF (23. April 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> ach, als ob dank einiger zeilen im internet auch nur irgendwer grund hätte, sich angegriffen zu fühlen oder gar zu weinen.. is doch nur das doofe netz.
> 
> bei dem aufbau seh ich halt nich die linie. schwere gabel weil unkaputtbar und nich so anfällig: passt doch, prima angelegenheit, nur versteh ich dann nich, wieso das dann (ja, da is wohl auch'n sponsoring, trotzdem) mit so ner leichtgewichts-seifenkiste gepaart wird.
> 
> is ja auch egal.. viel spaß beim fahren, das wird das rad ja wohl nu machen. sind die pulverungen von intense denn wirklich so bescheiden wie ab und an gelesen?





eh typ,

ich hab dich in keinster weiße in meinem text angesprochen. habe lediglich meine allgemeine meinung zu unserem sport geäußert. (hier im intense forum sind verdammt kompetente leute unterwegs, auch ein dank an den mann von ms-intense). lass mich einfach in ruhe mit deinem fachgesimpel, dass was du weisst kann ich auch im workshop nachlesen.  

cruz


----------



## The Passenger (28. April 2008)

Vom User Khujand wieder startklar gemacht.

Gepulvert, auf Risse untersucht, neue Lager eingebaut.
Jetzt muss nur ich wieder körperlich gesund werden, dann gehts auf


----------



## The Passenger (28. April 2008)

Achja, ich brauche noch Rahmenaufkleber für das M1. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man solche noch bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (28. April 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Achja, ich brauche noch Rahmenaufkleber für das M1. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man solche noch bekommt?




wenn Du eine Antwort bekommst.....dann schick die an mich weiter.
Benötige noch ein paar für mein 5.5!


----------



## The Passenger (28. April 2008)

Frog schrieb:


> wenn Du eine Antwort bekommst.....dann schick die an mich weiter.
> Benötige noch ein paar für mein 5.5!



http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=1&groupID=2

Geh auf www.hibike.de und gib "Intense Rahmenaufkleber" ein. Dort gibts noch welche fürs 5.5.

Das M1 ist aber doch schon etwas älter. Scheinbar gibts dafür auch keine Decals mehr


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Achja, ich brauche noch Rahmenaufkleber für das M1. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man solche noch bekommt?



auch da würde ich zu "custom-made stickern" greifen.


----------



## Frog (28. April 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auch da würde ich zu "custom-made stickern" greifen.



und wo kann man die machen lassen? Vorlage? Sollte ja schon dem original ähnlich sehen.

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2008)

@allgemein.  
eine anmerkung noch ! 

Leute checkt ab u. an eure lager. 
all die rahmen die ich bekomme (wie sie auch alle heissen mögen) 
 drehen sich nur über die dämpfer aufnahmen schrauben.  

die inustrie lager sind derart platt u. ausgeschlagen.- das glaubt man garnicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2008)

Frog schrieb:


> und wo kann man die machen lassen? Vorlage? Sollte ja schon dem original ähnlich sehen.
> 
> Grüße




user nm_sushi  ist der forums sticker macher !


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @allgemein.
> eine anmerkung noch !
> 
> Leute checkt ab u. an eure lager.
> ...



 uiuiuiui, kann man das nicht auch am klang erkennen? müsste doch dann so einen reibenden klang haben, wenn man den hinterbau ohne dämpfer bewegt?!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> uiuiuiui, kann man das nicht auch am klang erkennen? müsste doch dann so einen reibenden klang haben, wenn man den hinterbau ohne dämpfer bewegt?!



hab vor kurzem ein santa cruz V10 da gehabt.
dort war ein lager gesprengt  also gebrochen.
(von aussen nicht sichtbar)

über kurz oder lang hätte das gebrochen lager die lagerschale im rahmen aufgerieben.

u. den rest könnt ihr euch denken.


----------



## Frog (28. April 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab vor kurzem ein santa cruz V10 da gehabt.
> dort war ein lager gesprengt  also gebrochen.
> (von aussen nicht sichtbar)
> 
> ...



aber das ist doch bekannt, das SC beim VP und V10 Probs mit dem VPP-Lager hat! Zumindest die erste Serie.


----------



## fx:flow (28. April 2008)

FTF schrieb:


> eh typ



und doch wird geheult.. man man man.. da schreib ich schon extra "ach, als ob dank einiger zeilen im internet auch nur irgendwer grund hätte, sich angegriffen zu fühlen oder gar zu weinen.. is doch nur das doofe netz." für die ganz labilen, aber naju. 

bin dann mal weiter den workshop auswendig lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (28. April 2008)

Hier mal ein M6.
Teambike von Double Dragon Teammember Tobias Sieber


----------



## dh-biker (28. April 2008)




----------



## dh-biker (28. April 2008)




----------



## dh-biker (28. April 2008)

Und noch eins in stealth black von Double Dragon Teammember Noah Grossman


----------



## dh-biker (28. April 2008)

Und so schaut dass dann in Action aus











Bilder sind in Todtnau entstanden


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

der weiße is einfach lecker, aber wieso sind die bilder so klein und verpixelt ...tststs!!


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2008)

jepp.. bessere bilder bidde.. ggf auch noch ne teilelliste mit gewichtsangabe 
aber schoen, dass die jungs auf intense unterwegs sind


----------



## klemmi (28. April 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Hier mal ein M6.
> Teambike von Double Dragon Teammember Tobias Sieber



Jetz staunen sicher alle wie geil die Farbe der kefü is


----------



## dh-biker (28. April 2008)

Hier in besserer Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (28. April 2008)

Teileliste:
Dämpfer: Manitou Revox ISX
Sunline Lenker / Vorbau
E-thirteen Kettenführung SRS
SRAM X9 short cage
Formula Oro Bremsen
Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbeln
truvativ Howitzer TEAM Innenlager
Marzocchi RC 3 WC Forke ( Tuned bei Cosmic )
SDG I Beam Sattel und Stütze
Alutech Laufräder

Gewicht: 19.5 kg


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2008)

Komische Farbe, die Kettenführung, hehe  
Bis auf die vielen Sticker auf dem Hauptrahmen taugt das weiße !
Das vom Herrn Grossmann federt aber im Sitzen schon ganz schön ein. Ist das nicht sogar für ein VPP too much Sag ?


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

machts ma auf die 888 auch nen fetten motorex sticker, oder färbt irgendwas anderes mint ein  ....die führung steht da so allein auf weiter flur... viel zu schade! ansonsten geil! auch mit oder gerade wegen der sponsoring sticker


----------



## xMARTINx (28. April 2008)

viel zu viele sticker aber ansonsten saugeil,vor allem mit der 888!


----------



## dh-biker (29. April 2008)

Uns gefällts  

Sponsoren verpflichten halt.
Aber ich finde es ist doch alles recht stimmig geworden.
Jetzt kann die Rennsaison starten. Beide sind mehr als heiß auf die Saison.
Und kommen mit den Bikes perfekt zurecht.
Ich sag nur SAAAAAAAUUUUUSCHNELL


----------



## TeeWorks (30. April 2008)

dann hoffen wer auf ne gute saison für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (3. Mai 2008)

mal meins.
montiert sind meine schlechtwetter park pneus.


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. Mai 2008)

coole sache, wie funktioniert das bike mit einem Swinger(die gehen unglaublich gut, überhaupt die version ohne SPV)??

was mich auch interessieren würde, wäre deine Trettlagerhöhe...


----------



## walo (3. Mai 2008)

bin den swinger erst einen tag gefahren, der war jedoch der hammer.
bin überglücklich!
er wird noch umgebaut, so das ich noch sone art druckstufe hab.um ihn beim touren, fix, härter machen zu können.
sobalt ich öfters am fahren war,gibts nen ausführlicheren bericht.
trettlagerhöhe ist glaubs 37. muss aber nochmals nachmessen.....
fahr jedoch ca.30%sag und somit kommts tiefer.... 
ist deins flacher?


----------



## DH_RYDA (4. Mai 2008)

hab auch nach 2 jahren DHX Coil am M3 auf einen Revox gewechselt (und der ist ja technisch komplett gleich wieder der swinger, bis auf die grössere Kolbenstange). obwohl manitou ja immer noch einen schlechten ruf hat, kann man sagen was man will, der DHX kommt da in keiner weise ran was die Performance betrifft...

das trettlager ist auch so bei 36,5-37cm mit einer Fox 36er, fahre es auch mit 30% sag und muss sagen, dass die Geo so genau passt...wie ein mini-Dhler eben...


was hast du denn für einen Lenkwinkel? wäre interessant, da die gabel ja doch relativ hoch bau odeR?


----------



## walo (4. Mai 2008)

hab die gabel auf ca.17cm.mehr federweg gibt sie sowieso nicht her.
hab grad keine geodreieck um den lenkwinkel zu messen.jedoch wird der eine cm unterschied,zu dir,nicht die welt sein.wieviel hast du?
mini dhler triffts sehr gut.jedoch fährt bei gröberen sachen immer etwas die angst mit. vorallem wegen dem hinterbau.....
ansonsten hab ich nun mit dem neuen dämpfer entlich das bike das ich immer wollte 
er wiegt zwar 350gramm mehr als der evolver,der noch zur disk. stand, jedoch spür ich die vor lauter zufriedenheit nicht.


----------



## DH_RYDA (4. Mai 2008)

schätzomativ 67,5-67....ich weiss es leider nicht, darum wollte ich wissen, wie es bei andere aussieht. im Freeride magazin wurde das bike mal getest (mit fox 36), die schreiben was von 66° (was ich nicht glaube)....

aber prinzipiell isses ha egal, es füllt sich perfekt an....


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Mai 2008)

wochenende in winterberg. nichts spektacooläres:







haben auch nich sooo viel geknippst, sondern eher die zeit zum biken genutzt


----------



## hacke242 (5. Mai 2008)

@bachmayer: bessere Fotos bidde. Du hälst den Lenker ja ganz schief!
Kette ist auch voll rostig, Gabel hat rechts nen Riss und Schaltzug geht durch die Kettenführung. Bidde korrigieren.


----------



## dh-biker (5. Mai 2008)

So jetzt isses erstmal feddig. Neue leichte Laufräder ( 2088gr. ) und nen leichteren Sattel.


----------



## dh-biker (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (5. Mai 2008)

wirklich geil  

Bis auf die grüne KEfü


----------



## fl1p (5. Mai 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> So jetzt isses erstmal feddig.



Hier mal dein ehemaliger m3 Rahmen (noch nicht ganz fertig).


----------



## TeeWorks (6. Mai 2008)

hey DHBiker, sind das AClass wheels? wo bekommt man die in DE? bin verzweifelt am suchen gewesen! 

der grüne motorex sticker aufm unterrohr kommt gut!!

Süßes M3! Allerdings muss da schleunigst ne weiß lackierte 40er rein


----------



## brauxduwas (6. Mai 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> Hier mal dein ehemaliger m3 Rahmen (noch nicht ganz fertig).




wo hast dann de lustige verlegung vom schaltseil abgschaut??


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2008)

@Teeworks: schaut eher aus wie Alex-Rims auf Reverse-Naben.


----------



## fl1p (6. Mai 2008)

brauxduwas schrieb:


> wo hast dann de lustige verlegung vom schaltseil abgschaut??



So langsam muss ich wirklich feststellen, dass manche Leute nicht lesen können, oder wollen...


----------



## dh-biker (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

AClass ist Alex Rims. So viel ich weiß tun die sich umfirmieren.
Reverse arbeitet mit AClass zusammen. Und dementsprechend sind das dann auch AClass Felgen auf Reverse DH-Race Naben. Super Leicht und schön dazu.
Bekommst du auch über meinen Shop Double Dragon.
Die Felge heißt Supra 34 und ist mit SAPIM Speichen eingespeicht.
Gleiche Felge wie die Kaprun von "Aclass".
Nicht verwirren lassen


----------



## dh-biker (6. Mai 2008)

Cool das Intense M3 .
Aber du hast den Rahmen jetzt nicht neu lackieren lassen oder ?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2008)

@ dh-biker: war mir schon klar, dass A-Class und Alex-Rims identisch sind. Könntest Du mir mal die Bezugsquelle nennen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (6. Mai 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Aber du hast den Rahmen jetzt nicht neu lackieren lassen oder ?



Nein, hat mein Budget leider noch nicht zugelassen, kommt aber noch.


----------



## dh-biker (6. Mai 2008)

habe ich doch schon geschrieben.
www.doubledragon-bikes.com

Schreibst ne mail. Dann kannsch Ware kriegen


----------



## TeeWorks (6. Mai 2008)

er meint _eure_ bezugsquelle 

...übrigens kann ich keine felgen im shop finden 

cheers


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (6. Mai 2008)

Bikes für 2008





So nun kann der sommer kommen


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Mai 2008)

nach ner abendlichen runde:


----------



## dh-biker (7. Mai 2008)

schreib mir einfach ne mail an [email protected]
Dann mache ich dir ein Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (7. Mai 2008)

@yeti rider
schöne aussichten auf 2008.
das 6.6 ist echt ein sahnetückchen. farbe ist aussergewöhnlich und dazu noch sehr cool!
viel spass


----------



## TeeWorks (7. Mai 2008)

jo das 6.6 hat echt ne schöne farbgestaltung  - sone 36er wär schon noch ne tuningüberlegung für meins 

@bachi: wie taugen dir die intense reifen? (rollwiederstand/grip)


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Mai 2008)

kann mich nicht beklagen - iss aber auch erst die 2. ausfahrt gewesen.
def. nicht am grenzbereich des reifens


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (7. Mai 2008)

Danke

die Farbe ist sexy... hier im forum hatte mal einer ein Uzzi in der Farbe. Das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, und wie es der Zufall will habe ich eins in der Farbe ergattern können  Leider nur über Umwege, da die Farbe in Deutschland nicht verkauft wird... gegal jetzt is es endlich da 

Ich suche aber noch eine leichte und vorallem steife FR-Kurbel  für 2KB+bash...


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2008)

Probier doch mal die RaceFace Atlas Kurbel!


----------



## miker_G (8. Mai 2008)

Mein intense uzzi team edition


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Mai 2008)

sweet!!  ... *flüster: fox 40 - fox 40* 

cheers


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2008)

@miker_G: Servus ! Ist wirklich geil geworden, das Uzzi.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Mai 2008)

aber was mich wundert..
leichtbau-boxxer + ti-feder und dann ne saint.. wieso keine xt oder hone..schick isses keine frage.


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Mai 2008)

wie gesagt... *40 - 40 - 40*   ...n uzzi macht alles mit, da wär mir die boxxer zu happig. ...aber auch rein optisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (11. Mai 2008)

Fast fertig , fehlt nur noch der Luft-Dämpfer der gerade beim Service ist....


----------



## xxFRESHxx (11. Mai 2008)

ah, so ein gutes altes tazer fs hätt ich auch gern 
bin kein fan der felgen aber sonst sehr schön aufgebaut


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Mai 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> ah, so ein gutes altes tazer fs hätt ich auch gern
> bin kein fan der felgen aber sonst sehr schön aufgebaut



Bin au kein Fan von den Felgen, aber der LRS lag noch im Keller rum und hat farblich ganz gut gepasst.  Der neue LRS wird auch deutlich leichter....

kann dir das Tazer FS echt ans Herz legen, fährt sich saugeil, sehr direkt,fast schon nervös...


----------



## dh-biker (13. Mai 2008)

aber die Schwalbe Pneus müssen echt ganz schnell weichen 

Ansonsten super geiles Tazer


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Mai 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> aber die Schwalbe Pneus müssen echt ganz schnell weichen
> 
> Ansonsten super geiles Tazer



Nenn mir einen Grund warum, ausser weil Schwalbe draufsteht


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2008)

Gut, hier mal mein neues  Der Zero Stack Steuersatz und die Gabel auf 160mm zu drehen haben ihm extrem gut getan! Ich freu mich daheim dann auf die 36 TALAS.
Geplant sind noch ein Intense Sattel & Reifen. Evtl. in der Zukunft leichtere Kurbeln (habe noch schwarze Atlas daheim) oder XTR und ein LG1 oder so...
Geil wäre dann noch Spinergy Enduro Discs...aber gut...kommt Zeit...kommt Rad.


















Komischerweise wirkt es auf Fotos manchmal so lang - ist aber einfach M


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2008)

Sehr, sehr geil geworden ? XTR mit LG 1 wäre echt noch die Krönung ! Vielleicht noch eine schwarze Stütze.
Wo ist denn das rote hingekommen ?


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2008)

Das rote ist verkauft.
Ja, schwarze Stuetze und die besagte Kurbel/KeFue Combo ist angedacht...evtl wirds aber auch nur ne XT - ist billiger. Oder ne silberne Atlas?! Mal sehen...wer die Wahl hat...


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2008)

Jetzt nochmal in gescheit, ohne links

Mal sehen wann mein rotes, verkauftes, hier wieder auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (23. Mai 2008)

öhm... und wieso verkauft??? ...hat dir das das NP-edition sooo viel besser gefallen?  

aber ich finds ja auch noch nen ganzen zacken geiler! 

cheers
Flo

PS: kann mir mal jemand verraten, wieso zum teufel an dem rahmen die oberen kabelführungen immernoch dransind, zusätzlich zu den unteren, dafür aber auf der schwinge nit?   :


----------



## xxFRESHxx (23. Mai 2008)

die sind vermutlich für nen umwerfer gedacht.


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Mai 2008)

jo, nen dreifach angesteuerten umwerfer. 2 redundante stahlzüge und ne haupt-stahlflexleitung, falls die mal das hydrauliköl für die hydropneumatische ansteuerung des hydratopswing front mechs verlieren sollte, wird das sofort geswitched.




(ernsthaft: bei nem 3000.- euro rahmen sollte man erwarten können, dass man nicht sinloses zeug verschweist, nur weil man zu faul is, die standard-taiwan hülsendinger abzusägen  )


----------



## walo (24. Mai 2008)

@insane
sauber!
was fürne tretlagerhöhe haste an deinem ss?


----------



## iNSANE! (25. Mai 2008)

Ca. 340mm - ca. deshalb weil ich nur ein 30cm Lineal hab - Sorry! Ist aber echt gut weit unten, und die 175er Kurbeln zu lang. Ich fahre die 66 2cm abgesenkt (gemessen)


----------



## walo (25. Mai 2008)

doch an die 3 cm tiefer als mein normales 6.6.
wobei, ich hab die 66 auf 17 und a bissle  und meine untere steuersatzschale  baut 1,3cm hoch, sonst schlägt die ata bedieneinheit an.
auf jedenfall en cooler stuhl.
schade gabs das ss damals nochnicht.
wie sind die intense-preise in asien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (26. Mai 2008)

Preise sind etwa 50% tiefer als hier. Anders haette ich mir kein SS leisten koennen - zumindest nicht bei gocycle.de


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2008)

Schönes SS !


----------



## Malte S (26. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meins.
Der Sattel wird noch gegen einen SLR getauscht (bei Gelegenheit).


----------



## DH_RYDA (26. Mai 2008)

AFFENT**ENGEIL!!!! bis auf vorbau (zu lang) und lenker (kein oversized, sieht zu mikrig aus)


----------



## Malte S (26. Mai 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> AFFENT**ENGEIL!!!! bis auf vorbau (zu lang) und lenker (kein oversized, sieht zu mikrig aus)



Bezieht sich das auf meins? Der Lenker is oversized und der Vorbau is auch eigentlich nicht lang. Täuscht auf dem Bild vielleicht.


----------



## DH_RYDA (26. Mai 2008)

oh, stimmt.....ein Thomson X4 wäre trotzdem noch geiler.....aber man kann ja nicht alles ahben


----------



## Malte S (26. Mai 2008)

Optisch wäre der Thomson sicherlich etwas schöner, aber ich kann leider auch kein Geld pupsen. Funktional und vom Gewicht her steht der Syncros dem Thomson in nichts nach. Also kein Grund für den Aufpreis.


----------



## DH_RYDA (27. Mai 2008)

naja gut, der Sycros wird auch was gekostet haben......ich hab meinen Thomson bei Ebay.fr um 55 euro erworben, das geht finde ich...

aber ist ja völlig egal, superschönes bike"


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2008)

Ich finds geil.


----------



## Malte S (27. Mai 2008)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (28. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann mein rotes, verkauftes, hier wieder auftaucht
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich bald, habe gehofft es heute noch aufbauen zu können aber wird wohl nichts... Vielleicht ja morgen


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2008)

@P3 Killa: Du arbeitest wohl daran, die geilste Bikepalette hier im Forum zu haben...


----------



## P3 Killa (28. Mai 2008)

Hehe, ich geb mir beste Mühe  
Wenn das Intense fertig ist hab ich dann ein neues Projekt, wird dann mal ein Hardtail


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2008)

Es gibt halt immer was zu tun...


----------



## dh-biker (30. Mai 2008)

So hier für alle die meine grüne nicht so geil fanden  Nun ist se weiss und leichter. Aktuelles Gewicht des Bikes 18,5 kg. Noch ne Titanfeder für den Dämpfer. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo es gute gibt ?


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2008)

Viel besser ! Top ! Schau mal bei Obtainium (http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/products.htm). Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Christiaan (31. Mai 2008)

Ich habe noch eine Progressive 350 x 3.0 Titan Feder liegen


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Mai 2008)

rcs bei toxo


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Mai 2008)

nukeproof bei solid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2008)

Geiles Rad! Vorteil von Obtainium - kosten das gleiche wie Nukeproof, sehen aber 100mal geiler aus.
UND: Du kannst sie in jeder Dämpferlänge fahren - also auch mal ein Teil was mal 2-3 Räder überleben kann, solange die härte passt - sollte sich nur die Länge ändern. Das find ich schon gut!


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Malaysia ! 
Geil find ich vorallem, dass die Obtainium mit speziellen Adaptern korrekt auf den jeweiligen Dämpfer angepasst sind.


----------



## TeeWorks (31. Mai 2008)

hey insane! aka mr. overseas - was geht ab!

...'jede dämpferlänge' verwirrt mich jetzt aber, weil in meinen passen die obtainium-dinger schonmal nicht rein, bei dem standardmäßigen 3 zoll hub haste mit nem dämpfer der weniger als 2,5 zoll hub hat probleme mit der einbaulänge - oder hab ich was überlesen auf deren website?

bräuchte nämlich ne feder für nen 200/57er RocoWC (also 2,25" hub), federlänge allerhöchstens 140mm - son obtainium wär schon sehr geil, aber was ich bis jetzt rausbekommen hab, passt da keiner von denen rein 

hier mal ein aktuelles buidl von meinem kleinen schätzchen mit Roco und auf 24er Revell wheels (  hatte grad keine anderen räder da.) 





da drin hätt ich gern sone obtainium feder 

cheers
Flo


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

Servus TeeWorks ! Hast den Rocco schon im 6.6 ausprobiert ?
Zu Obtainium: was Deinen Dämpfer betrifft, hast Du wohl leider Recht !

Saugeil dein Bike mit dem Rocco !


----------



## TeeWorks (31. Mai 2008)

ja hab ich, vieeel zu weich die 450er 

...ok gescheit testen geht nich wirklich ohne bremsen und auf 24zöllern vom revell   - aber das merkt man ja leider schon beim ersten draufhocken.


----------



## walo (1. Juni 2008)

hoi flo,
mussten meine 600er auch in italien bestellen. scheint echt nichts zu geben. hätte noch ne 650 rumliegen........?


hier nochmals meins.nachdem ich gestern ewigst geschraubt habe, damit ich heute ne ausgedehnte tour machen kann. hatte vor 4 wochen nen üblen einschlag.wobei es mir das komplette vordere laufrad, kette, bremsgriff, rippe...zerlegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (1. Juni 2008)

oioi... und jetzt is die rippe wieder dran? 

deine hintere felge hats wohl auch bissl mitgenommen, hat auf dem foto so bissl silbernen abrieb an der kante? 

danke, aber 650er is mir zu hart, die hab ich in meiner Sau und sollte auch ausgetauscht werden  - is doch wie verhext, in anderen längen sind se verfügbar, nur wieder in 2,25" nich. zum kotzen.


----------



## walo (1. Juni 2008)

mit rippenspanngurt hält das relativ gut zusammen 
ja, das hintere lr sieht auch ganz schön mitgenommen aus.


mal ne blöde frage: kann man nich ne  grössere feder auf die richtig länge abschneiden und irgendwie sone unterlagsscheibe herstellen. die die windungen wieder auf ein flaches nivea bringt, damit die feder wieder sauber, vom dämpfer, aufgenommen werden kann?


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (1. Juni 2008)

walo schrieb:


> hoi flo,
> mussten meine 600er auch in italien bestellen. scheint echt nichts zu geben. hätte noch ne 650 rumliegen........?



Habe eine 550-er und eine 650-er, wenn einer eine braucht


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Juni 2008)

@snigga: thx fürs angebot, ich komm drauf zurück falls gar nix mehr geht  


@walo: hm, ohne größeres Gerät schätz ich mal, dass das fürn hintern is. das ende käm ja dann viel zu spitz und müsste dann wenn überhaupt mit der neuen grundplatte verschweißt werden, die kraft kommt dann auch auf ne verdammt kleine fläche - meine bescheidene meinung  - aber ausprobieren geht immer über studieren


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hey insane! aka mr. overseas - was geht ab!
> 
> ...'jede dämpferlänge' verwirrt mich jetzt aber, weil in meinen passen die obtainium-dinger schonmal nicht rein, bei dem standardmäßigen 3 zoll hub haste mit nem dämpfer der weniger als 2,5 zoll hub hat probleme mit der einbaulänge - oder hab ich was überlesen auf deren website?
> 
> ...


pure porn


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2008)

Geiles Bike...v.a. mit den 24"  Ja, leider hast Du recht mit den Federn - da war ich wohl zu enthusiastisch.
Ich wunder mich nur warum ihr alle so harte Federn habt - ich habe bei 90kg nackig eine 450er im SS und genau 2cm Sag. Das passt wunderbar 
Hat das 6.6 eine andere Anlenkung bzw Daempferlaenge, oder seid ihr so schwer?


----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> bzw Daempferlaenge, oder seid ihr so schwer?



so viel ich weiß ja! 6.6 hat nen 200er Dämpfer drin!

An die Roco fahrer

Wie ist der Dämpfer im vgl zum DHX Air? Bitte bitte Testberichte


----------



## TeeWorks (2. Juni 2008)

84kg ...50% sag bei 450er Feder 

hat das SS nen längeren dämpfer?!?

hab obtainium mal ne mail geschrieben, ob da irgendwas zu drehen ginge (hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die auch 2.75er federn haben) - hab aber noch keine antwort.

@THBiker: leider konnt ich noch nicht testen - aber eines sei schomal klar, einfederverhalten fühlt sich schonmal um einiges kontrollierter an im vgl. zum DHX Air.

we will see  - mann ich will sone geile obtainiumfeder


----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2008)

Halt uns auf dem laufenden, am besten im Dämpfer Setup-Thread  
vielleicht gönn ich mir auch einen neuen Dämpfer....


----------



## dh-biker (2. Juni 2008)

Danke für die vielen nützlichen Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 66735 (3. Juni 2008)

Wollte Mal meine Gerät reinstellen !
Hoffentlich passts !


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

Saugeil ! Da wären größere Bilder durchaus was feines...


----------



## fx:flow (3. Juni 2008)

wenn du nur diesen schriftzug vom unterrohr entfernen würdest. es wäre so viel besser.


----------



## TeeWorks (3. Juni 2008)

waaah hör nit auf ihn, is so geil wies is  

ein geiles experiment fände ich ja mal zum weißen M6 rahmen eine mattschwarz lackierte 40.  jede wette, das wär der wahnsinn!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

Word ! Bei weiß passt sogar der M6-Sticker.
Und die 40 ist definitiv DIE Gabel fürs M6. Da kann die Worldcup (optisch) nicht mithalten.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (3. Juni 2008)

Wie kann ich größere Bilder reinstellen ?
Ist doch  auf 60kb begrenzt oder !?


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

Geh aufs Fotoalbum (ganz oben Mitte), dort auf Meine Seite und lad die Bilder da hoch. Dann hier verlinken (Grafik einfügen-Button -> Grafikadresse reinkopieren).


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

Ist auf 2,5 MB begrenzt.
Bilder in Originalgröße in Dein Fotoalbum hochladen, die Grafikadresse von der großen Ansicht hier über den Grafik-einfügen-Button einfügen. Fertig !
Korrekte Anleitung hier: http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum#Fotos_hochladen


----------



## haha (3. Juni 2008)

hier mal etwas anders mit einfachbrücke. größe ist s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (3. Juni 2008)

finds sehr cool mit einfachbrücke!steht dem rad sehr gut


----------



## TeeWorks (3. Juni 2008)

auch mal ne sehr schöne kombination mit den blauen akzenten   sehr sauber! (upgrades: vllt. noch schwarze NC17 Magnesium pedale + obtainium titanfeder  )

...die travis müsste auch gut funktionieren, macht die das ganze noch mal leichter? z.b. im vergleich zur boxxerWC? ...und is das ding aufgebohrt? (also akira o.ä.)

cheers


----------



## fx:flow (3. Juni 2008)

coole sache mit der travis.

die dicken schwalbe-klopper (minion 1ply in 2.35?), zugverlegung und sattelstellung/-höhe sind aber imo verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2008)

hmm war hier nicht jmd, der meinte sc am socom würde gar nicht gehen??


----------



## fx:flow (4. Juni 2008)

is richtig. allerdings hab ich ein leichtes faible für travis-gabeln... ich konnte nich anders, als es gut zu finden. ertappt.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2008)

ejal.. damit ich auch mal wieder temporär dabye bin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (4. Juni 2008)

fährst du eigtl originale avid-beläge?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2008)

jeppö. und das ohne probleme oder beschwerden meinerseits.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juni 2008)

immer sehr feines bike,sind inzwischen eigentlich die neuen dropouts dran?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2008)

jupp sind die neuen ausfallenden, die hier zu sehen sind. kommen noch die tage andere reifen drauf um mal zu schauen, ob man ein m6 so agil wie ein ss bekommt 
da war ich schon erstaunt, wie sich das teil bergauf und insbesondere bergab treten lässt. 
wenn einer hier nen m6 rahmen haben will...  wenn der preis stimmt.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2008)

Hat es sich jetzt verbessert oder verschlechtert ? Wenn Du's gleich zum Verkauf anbietest ?!


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2008)

weder noch, das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
ansonsten pm weil galerie hier.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juni 2008)

aber was kommt nach nem m6?wenn du was leichtes und agiles willst wirds wohl nen socom....bin ja mal gespannt,grüße


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2008)

oh mann was ihr euch für gedanken macht..
galerie altah


----------



## fl1p (4. Juni 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wenn einer hier nen m6 rahmen haben will...  wenn der preis stimmt.



Aber komm bitte, bevor du es verkaufst, mal an der Burg vorbei, ich will das Rad mal in echt sehen.  

OT:


----------



## TeeWorks (4. Juni 2008)

yeahhh, geil wär auch mal ein weinroter boxxer sticker, passend farblich zum roco 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (4. Juni 2008)

@fx:flow
der hinterreifen ist ein 2.7er in 2ply, wollte eigentlich nen 2.5er, hatte den aber noch da. der muddy marry hat 2.5", ist die freeride version. die muddys haben mich einfach vom grip her total überzeugt. die sattelstellung variert je nach einsatz, hier ist er gerade für ne tour eigestellt, dann klappts mim bergauffahren besser....

@tee works
die gabel machts leider nicht leichter als mit boxxer wc, allerdings brauche ich für meine zwecke ne einfachbrücke. war jetzt am gardasee, dalco, 601er usw. funktionieren mit der gabel problemlos, ne doppelte hätte hier nicht so viel spass gemacht. zu akira kommt sie demnächst, so ist sie mir doch zu linear.


----------



## haha (4. Juni 2008)

@fl1p
wie funktioniert denn deine oro mit der avid scheibe? ich fahre ja die gleiche kombi, allerdings ist die bremsleistung im vergleich zu den originalen scheiben ein witz, es geht zwar gerade noch, aber ich werde trotzdem bald auf original umrüsten. hat du die bianco sinter beläge drin?


----------



## dh-biker (4. Juni 2008)

Schick das weisse M6 
YEAH schwarz mattes Socom rules.....


----------



## fl1p (4. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> yeahhh, geil wär auch mal ein weinroter boxxer sticker, passend farblich zum roco
> 
> cheers


So in etwa hatte ich das auch vor.  


haha schrieb:


> @fl1p
> wie funktioniert denn deine oro mit der avid scheibe? ich fahre ja die gleiche kombi, allerdings ist die bremsleistung im vergleich zu den originalen scheiben ein witz, es geht zwar gerade noch, aber ich werde trotzdem bald auf original umrüsten. hat du die bianco sinter beläge drin?


Ich habe noch die original Sinter Beläge drin, aber die sind auch schon kurz vor knapp, demnächst kommen organische rein.
Die Bremsleistung würde ich als gleich einschätzen, allerdings hatte ich über ein halbes Jahr Pause zwischen den Formula und Avid Scheiben. Demnächst kommen aber eh andere Scheiben dran.


----------



## iRider (5. Juni 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Schick das weisse M6



*hüstel* es ist ein M3 *hüstel*



dh-biker schrieb:


> YEAH schwarz mattes Socom rules.....



Socom rules in every color!


----------



## THBiker (5. Juni 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> *hüstel* es ist ein M3 *hüstel*



wenn er #728 meint ist´s ein weißes M6


----------



## P3 Killa (5. Juni 2008)

So, hier nun mal mein SlopeStyle.
Am We bekommt es noch neue Reifen und einen Sunline Reducer Steuersatz, der rest bleibt erstmal so.
In den nächsten wochen wird dann noch ein neuer Laufradsatz und Lenker und Vorbau folgen. Fährt sich aufjedenfall hammer das Rad


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Juni 2008)

So ein geiles Stück! Hone and LG1 ist auch ne feine Kombo! Freut mich dasses rockt!

Vom Sunline Steuersatz hört man gemischte Sachen. Hol Dir vom Mario doch so nen CaneCreek - den hab ich auch - Top!


----------



## Malte S (5. Juni 2008)

Erinnert mich stark an meins 
Die LG1 schaut gut aus. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich die LG1 oder die SRS nehmen soll. Habe mich dann für die SRS entschieden. Bei dem tiefen Tretlager war mir der zusätzliche Schutz ganz lieb. Du kannst ja aber mal berichten, wie sich die LG1 so macht. Sind ja schon ein paar Gramm Unterschied.

Weil ja Galerie und so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (5. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden. Every Socom rules....
Auch wenn ich das M6 sehr schön finde. Aber ich muss echt sagen, das Socom reicht voll aus.
Ich habe bisher immer mehr als 200mm Federwegs am Heck gehabt. Aber das Socom ist so gut ausbalanciert. Mehr brauchts echt nicht.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juni 2008)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> So, hier nun mal mein SlopeStyle.
> Am We bekommt es noch neue Reifen und einen Sunline Reducer Steuersatz, der rest bleibt erstmal so.
> In den nächsten wochen wird dann noch ein neuer Laufradsatz und Lenker und Vorbau folgen. Fährt sich aufjedenfall hammer das Rad



nett. aber diese kabelbinderorgie  
denke das innenlager ist nicht sooo tief, fahr ja dreifach vorne und hier auch über felsen/dicke steine und habe bis dato noch keinen kontakt von fels und kb gespürt.


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Juni 2008)

alter machst du aber sofort diese besch*"!§ kabelbinder weg und nen vernünftigen strebenschutz hin!?!? eines INTENSE nicht würdig!


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2008)

Aehm, das ist Auslegungssache (Aufbau-Sache) - mein Tretlager ist dank ZeroStack und 160mm ECHT tief, und gerade beim Treten haue ich staendig in irgendwelche Sachens im Boden rein. Deswegen brauch ich 165er Kurbeln.
Mit dem 32er KB bleib ich natuelrich auch nirgends haengen...aber wenn man nen RMX gewohnt ist, dann ist das schon sehr tief alles...und ich finds so geil.
P.S. Ich glaube SOCOM und M6 sind genauso tief unten mit dem BB wenn ich mich nicht taeusche!
Greetz!

P.P.S. P3 Killa - was fuer ein KB faehst Du? 36T? Weil offiziell geht der LG1 ja nicht mit 32T - was schade waere.


----------



## P3 Killa (6. Juni 2008)

Ja das mit den Kabelbindern wird wieder geändert, war nur ein schneller Aufbau das ich es testfahren konnte und ich hatte nichts anderes da!
Ich fahr im moment ein 38er Kettenblatt und bin bis jetzt auch nirgends hängengeblieben, allerdings bin ich es auch von anderen Rädern gewohnt...


----------



## Trickz (7. Juni 2008)

schöne ss jungs!
hätt ich auch noch lust drauf 

meins aktuell:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juni 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Aehm, das ist Auslegungssache (Aufbau-Sache) - mein Tretlager ist dank ZeroStack und 160mm ECHT tief, und gerade beim Treten haue ich staendig in irgendwelche Sachens im Boden rein. Deswegen brauch ich 165er Kurbeln.
> Mit dem 32er KB bleib ich natuelrich auch nirgends haengen...aber wenn man nen RMX gewohnt ist, dann ist das schon sehr tief alles...und ich finds so geil.
> P.S. Ich glaube SOCOM und M6 sind genauso tief unten mit dem BB wenn ich mich nicht taeusche!
> Greetz!
> ...



das ss iss angeblich noch tiefer als das m6 und dann kommt das socom...zumindest in der theorie.. 170er kurbeln sollten am ss für allmountain/enduro/dh dennoch kein problem darstellen.
egal ob mit zero stack oder 5mm stack. denke ich auf jeden fall..ggf je nach strecke.


----------



## TeeWorks (7. Juni 2008)

örgs die karre is sowas von geil, kann se schon gar nimmer sehn  (Was für ne Feder is im DHX?)

einzig die V2 sind mir evlt. n bissl zu wuchtig für die Feile - wobei - ach sch*** der hund drauf, *sabbbbbber* 

cheers


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juni 2008)

Dämpfer: Push tuned Fox Dhx 5.0 incl Marzocchi Titan Feder


----------



## Trickz (8. Juni 2008)

richtig. übrigens sind die v2


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2008)

Sind die Carbocage Führungen mittlerweile lieferbar? Preis? Erfahrung?


----------



## haha (8. Juni 2008)

@trickz
wo sind denn die schönen weißen xt kurbeln hin, hat die pulverbeschichtung nicht alles mitgemacht? ansonsten ist man einfach sprachlos, so stimmig wie das aussieht....


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juni 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> richtig. übrigens sind die v2



 glaub ich aufs wort, leider sind sie halt auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


...hatte vorgestern die Vented disc in der hand - schon echt heavy, aber dafür mal richtig geil , sind die eigentlich verklebt oder irgendwie verschweißt?!  ...eine gute analogie zu den v2 wäre ein V8 bigblock ...einfach nur souverän 


@Titanfeder: Zoke baut Titanfedern?? ...taugen die was und wo bekommt man sie her? (vom cosmic-grattler-verein sicher net! )

cheers, schönen sonntag!
Flo


----------



## fx:flow (8. Juni 2008)

die vented discs müssten auch in der doppelausgabe (so wie die normalen floating discs von hope) gepresst sein, nich?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2008)

Auf der Hope-Site ist irgendwo der Herstellungprozess beschrieben.
Wo MZ-Titanfedern herkommen, würd' mich auch interessieren.


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2008)

Cosmic kann die aus Italien ordern - auf Lager sind aber kaum welche. Also, gezielte Anfrage über Marzocchi Händler!
Trotzdem mein Tipp: Obtainium!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2008)

Servus iNSANE! ! Ok, ok, Obtainium wird erledigt ! Teeworks braucht ja ne andere, weil er so einen kurzen Dämpfer hat.


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juni 2008)

ich will auch ne obtainium 


...Cosmic kriegt ja nichmal die stahlfedern in 2,25x600lbs von MZ her!!! 

[email protected]: neh, ich mein nicht die spiderbolzen, sondern die scheibe an sich - die besteht nämlich aus drei schichten. (disc-verstrebung-disc)


----------



## Trickz (8. Juni 2008)

haha schrieb:


> @trickz
> wo sind denn die schönen weißen xt kurbeln hin, hat die pulverbeschichtung nicht alles mitgemacht? ansonsten ist man einfach sprachlos, so stimmig wie das aussieht....




die pulverung hat besser gehalten wie die kurbeln selbst  
sind mir nämlich schön verbogen nach nem sturz.
deshalb neue. thx  

@insane 
hol dir lieber keine carbocage fürs fully, ist eher was für nen ht...

@tee
hab nur die normalen floatings druff, langt aus


----------



## THBiker (8. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ich will auch ne obtainium
> 
> 
> ...Cosmic kriegt ja nichmal die stahlfedern in 2,25x600lbs von MZ her!!!
> ...



konntest d eigentlich die Hülsen vom Fox weiter verwenden???


----------



## dantist (8. Juni 2008)

Meine Lady in black


----------



## dh-biker (8. Juni 2008)

Ich kanns einfach nicht lassen 
Hier mal wieder ein Update. Feder in grau, Aussenhülle in weiss und neue Scheiben.


----------



## dh-biker (8. Juni 2008)

dantist schrieb:


> Meine Lady in black



Tolles SS hast da.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2008)

@dantist: TOP !   
@DH-Biker: Immer besser !


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juni 2008)

@thbiker: jo, ham bestens gepasst, und - die Roco aufnahmen flutschen 10x besser als die von Fox 

das SS is einfach hardcore porn 

dh-biker: stahlflex/weiße bremsleitung und schwarze pedale... dann isses der absolute traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (9. Juni 2008)

@dantist
sehr geil!
wie sind die adents?


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Juni 2008)

wenn ich da grad so das SS sehe, könnte man nicht dem 6.6 die CNC-Schwinge vom SS verpassen und damit nen längeren dämpfer einbauen?


----------



## THBiker (9. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> wenn ich da grad so das SS sehe, könnte man nicht dem 6.6 die CNC-Schwinge vom SS verpassen und damit nen längeren dämpfer einbauen?



um dann quasi mehr Federweg zu haben   und somit ein Socom


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Juni 2008)

nein eben gar nicht, das SS hat schliesslich weniger federweg als ein 6.6 - aber das hinterbau-dämpferverhältnis wird besser, durch größeren hub -> weichere feder -> evtl. sogar leichter mit Ti-Feder??!  

...nur mal sone graue theorie von mir


----------



## dantist (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo und danke für die Blumen  

@walo: Es sind keine Maxxis Ardents (die haben einen grünen Schriftzug, soviel ich weiss) sondern Maxxis Advantage. Ich kann zu den Reifen noch kein Statement abgeben, da ich das Bike leider noch nicht richtig gefahren bin. Der erste Eindruck war aber suuuuper


----------



## walo (9. Juni 2008)

ups!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (9. Juni 2008)

oioi... is das ne 4.2D Felge? hätt ich angst drum  (aber immerhin 200g gespart - macht eine Bremsscheibe wieder wett  )


----------



## dantist (9. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> oioi... is das ne 4.2D Felge? hätt ich angst drum  (aber immerhin 200g gespart - macht eine Bremsscheibe wieder wett  )



TeeWorks erhält 100 Punkte   Auf den Kommentar habe ich nur gewartet. Ist mir schon bewusst, dass es eine Leichtbaufelge ist, aber ich habe den LRS zu einem Schnäppchenpreis ergattern können, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Wenn ich die Felge crashe, wird er neu eingespeicht. Die Bremsscheiben sind wohl auch overdosed, da ich in der Fliegengewichtskategorie einzuordnen bin  Aber auch hier war's ein unwiderstehliches Schnäppchen.


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Juni 2008)

juhu, fühl mich geehrt, kann ich die 100Pkte gegen nen Lolli eintauschen?  

naja, man wird ja dann sehen, ob das schnäppchen wirklich eines is! (möglich isses ja immerhin, dass sie halten  ) ...an bremsen würd ich auf jedenfall lieber zu viel als zu wenig haben wollen  



cheers!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2008)

Die Bremsen sind sooooooo geil ! Ich geb meine nimmer her !


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2008)

[OFFTOPIC]



san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind sooooooo geil ! Ich geb meine nimmer her !



Nein? Dann leg ich nochmal 100 Punkte extra im Tausch oben drauf, und Du legst mit TeeWorks zusammen. Schon koennt ihr euch ne Waschmaschine holen...


[OFFTOPIC/OFF]


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2008)

Muß aber auch von Intense sein, die Waschmaschine ! Gibts auch nen Trockner ?


----------



## TeeWorks (10. Juni 2008)

reicht dir auch n intense sticker auf der waschmaschine?

hab leider nur neue bilder von meiner sau z.zt, nix intense, aber wir sollten mal wieder b2t kommen


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> nein eben gar nicht, das SS hat schliesslich weniger federweg als ein 6.6 - aber das hinterbau-dämpferverhältnis wird besser, durch größeren hub -> weichere feder -> evtl. sogar leichter mit Ti-Feder??!
> 
> ...nur mal sone graue theorie von mir



welche dämpferfder fährst du jetzt im Roco im 6.6.


----------



## TeeWorks (10. Juni 2008)

ab samstag ne nuke proof 600x2,25 Titan   - wenn sie pünktlich geliefert wird, werd dann selbstverständlich sofort testen gehn 

(Zur Theorie: mit nem längeren dämpfer könnt ma vllt ne 450er oder so fahren -> titanfeder weniger windungen als härtere kürzere - vielleicht sogar zur besseren progression auch noch leichter   ...naja wunschdenken wahrscheinlich.  )


----------



## fl1p (10. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Muß aber auch von Intense sein, die Waschmaschine ! Gibts auch nen Trockner ?



Ich glaub nicht, aber ich hätte einen Intense Drucker im Angebot:





Okay okay, ist nur noch ein tense-Drucker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juni 2008)

back to topic...
here we go. *gähn*


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön. Ist das eine 1.5 Fox ?


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juni 2008)

si.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2008)

Jo, back 2 topic - jetzt mit Deity Dirty 30 - geiles Ding! Bald kommen bessere Fotos!


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juni 2008)

nettes, kompaktes teil. geht runterzus sicherlich guuut ab.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2008)

Die SS, die hier zu sehen sind / waren, sind echt top.
@iNSANE!: NAAAIIIIS ! Nur den WTB-Sattel find ich grausam.


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Juni 2008)

hör nich auf ihn, er findet alle WTB sättel grausam


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2008)

@Tee: Stimmt net !   Nur den besonders.


----------



## dh-biker (11. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein INTENSE SS aus´m Shop 
Wie findeit ihr es ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juni 2008)

mir persönlichen gefallen weiße anbauteile nur sehr begrenzt. ebenso der rote lenker.
abxehn von der pixeligen qualität des fotos, trotz 300 KB größe und schwarzes bike auf schwarzem hintergrund.


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Juni 2008)

hey dh-biker, ihr könntet im shop doch mal meine idee mit den vertauschten CNC schwingen am 6.6 ausprobieren


----------



## dh-biker (12. Juni 2008)

is klar ne 
Lass ma stecken . He he he


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Juni 2008)

och menno, vllt. ergibt das ja das ultimative 6.6?  









​


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2008)

Mir persönlich gefallen Hennings und Felix SS sehr gut, so unterschiedlich sie doch sind.
Felix, hast du die 66 irgendwie getravelt oder täuscht mich mein Auge?


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Juni 2008)

Sl1 Ata?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2008)

Da könntest du natürlich recht haben.  Kam mir gerade gar nicht in den Sinn.
Btw - das Mattschwarz an deinem 6.6 könnte meine neue Farbe werden, sehr geil!


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juni 2008)

Jo,ist ne ATA - 160mm. Tut dem Rad sehr gut. mit 180mm und dem Steuersatzturm (in dem roten noch) wars echt ne Kruecke. So isses richtig schoen tief - wie sonst nur das Niveau beim Radfahren 

Der WTB Sattel ist echt haesslich, aber es gab ausser dem etwas teuren Intense keine Alternative - und bequem i_SS_er, wenn man mal drauf sitzt, auf dem Intense _SS_.

Kommt aber sicher mal noch nen SLR, oder eben der Intense.


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Juni 2008)

ich find den null hässlich  ...er schaut halt von vorn aus wien schwalbenschwanz (jaja!), aber in der richtigen einstellung super bequem.


----------



## Malte S (12. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab den auch und optisch ist der wirklich keine Wucht. Kam aber mit dem Built Kit und daher passt das schon. Zu Hause liegt noch ein SLR, der dann später noch drauf kommt. Bequem ist der WTB allerdings wirklich. Im Vergleich zum SLR sogar sehr


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Juni 2008)

soah, frische Lieferung von CRC 

Upgrade: Ti-feder 600x2,25 für den Roco und Thomson Stütze 




macht dann 280g weniger als mit Stahlfeder und alter Stütze 

morgen gehts zum testen auf die Piste  - Aber jetzt schon beim Trockentesten kommt der Roco ziemlich gut, evtl. sollt ich noch n paar kilo abnehmen, dann is die Feder perfekt (was ich eh vorhab  ), jetzt ca. 35% Sag.

Hat mir jemand nen Tipp für den Druck im Piggy vom Roco?

Cheers
Flo


----------



## walo (13. Juni 2008)

goil!
wie ist mit dem neuen dämpfer?
was bringt dei feder an gewichtsersparnis?
gruss bernd

hä?edith hat wohl vorher, vor lauter foto anklotzen, den text übersehen.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2008)

Top Intense, Meister Tee !


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Juni 2008)

aalter wie sanft das ding jetz im heck anspricht... da wirkt die gabel mit ihrem blöden hohen losbrechmoment wie ne alte gurke  ...naja, morgen mehr dazu


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2008)

Tja, 36er, sag ich nur...


----------



## vs63 (14. Juni 2008)

@TeeWorks

Hey Flo

Trotz anderer Aussagen der MZ Handbücher fahre ich meine Roco`s mit 150-160psi (M3 / Uzzy) Jedoch meine ich dass an meinem 6.6 mit TST das TST besser arbeitet wenn ich den Druck auf 170-180psi erhöhe. Ich hätte Dir den Tipp: bis 80Kg mit ca. 170psi (TST ca. 180psi) und ab 80Kg bis 180psi (TST ca. 190psi), sicher nicht über 200psi zu fahren. Und gell das Bike mit Roco fährt sich jetzt ohne den ständigen Hintergedanken "da funktioniert doch etwas nicht richtig"
grz Sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (14. Juni 2008)

moinsen!

Danke leut *rotwerd*

jau, fühlt sich echt viel verlässlicher an!   ...werds mal mit deinen Setups testen, danke!! (allerdings hab ich ja kein TST -> RocoWC)
Die MZ Handbücher sind ja sowieso fürn mülleimer, ich sag nur 66 SL1ATA 

@san_andreas: würd glaub eher wenn überhaupt zur 55er ETA greifen 

jetzt wird erstmal gefahren, wetter scheint ja zu halten hoff ich  

Cheers


----------



## Malte S (16. Juni 2008)

Mir ist gerade noch wieder eingefallen, warum die LG1 am SS nicht so eine gute Idee ist. Zum einen bietet die SRS aufgrund des massiven Bashguards einen etwas besseren Schutz. Ferner ist der Stoßaufnehmer bei der LG1 direkt an den am Rahmen angeschweißten ISG-Aufnahme befestigt. D.h. Stöße gehen direkt über die drei kleinen Befestigungspunkt in den Rahmen. So rein vom Kraftfluss ist das nicht optimal und ich bin mir nicht so sicher, wie oft das der Rahmen an den Schrauben so aushält. Daher halte ich die SRS am SS für die bessere Wahl.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Juni 2008)

das wurde schon öfter diskutiert,fahre selbst ne lg an meinem rad und auch mit tiefen tretlager,letzte woche hab ich áuf nen baumstamm aufgesetzt und nix passiert,der taco an der lg funzt prima,und wenn du vollgas gegen ne kante knallts geben die meisten führungen auf und die schrauben am rahmen halten sicher länger als der taco,der gibt sich eher nach...


----------



## fx:flow (16. Juni 2008)

und am socom reissen dir eventuell einfach die tabs ab. liest man zumindest in den englischsprachigen foren gerne (die ja teilweise wirklich extrem steinige strecken haben).


----------



## Malte S (17. Juni 2008)

Was genau meinst du jetzt mit Tabs?


----------



## fx:flow (17. Juni 2008)

iscg-tabs. die befestigungen.


----------



## iRider (17. Juni 2008)

Santa Cruz hat schon die Notbremse gezogen:

Subject: Santa Cruz ISCG bashguard/chainguide alert

Hello,


We have recently fielded several queries from riders who want to run
taco-style bashguards on their Santa Cruz V-10s and Bullits. In case 
you are
wondering, a taco-style guard would look something like this:
http://www.e13components.com/product_directmount.html

The reasoning behind this type of product is to do away with a 
crankarm mounted
guard and have a lighter weight bash/guide system.
Unfortunately, the ISCG tabs on most bike frames (including our V-10 and
Bullit models) were designed to hold chain guide systems, not 
bashguards.
Smacking one of these taco-style bashguards hard enough can possibly 
damage
the ISCG mounts on the bike frame, and that will void your warranty.

IF that occurs, we will honor our crash replacement purchase policy, 
but will not consider it warranty-able manufacturing defect.


Cheers
--- 
Garen Becker 
Santa Cruz Bicycles 
Inside Sales

Quelle:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417116


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juni 2008)

naja, is ja wohl auch klar, dass das kein Garantiefall sein kann - die Kulanzregelung bleibt aber ja eh - d.h. eigentlich ändert sich bei SC auch net viel, oder?  
...dass sone ISCG nich so viel aushält wie n Bash sollte wohl auch klar sein, als Mosher sollte man sich dessen wohl bewusst sein  - Aber Intensefahrer sind doch eh besonnene Leute, dumm laufen kanns allerdings natürlich trotzdem... äääh...'tradeoff'?  *duckundweg*

cheers


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juni 2008)

wer wirklich gewicht sparten will sollte auch ohne bashguard fahren und dann auch in kauf nehmen, dass sich das kettenblatt verbiegt bevor man den rahmen möglicherweise dezent zermoscht. bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich meins abmache bzw die g2 durch ne e13 lg ersetze. von der funktion bzw der einstellbarkeit find ich die g2 allerdings besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juni 2008)

hmm, naja wenn man so auf nen Felsen bläst, dass der Rahmen selbst in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, is eh schon alles zu spät, egal obs jetzt n taco oder n bash gewesen wäre.  ...glaub die ISCG hält schon einiges aus, wird halt wie oben schon gesagt die 'Tabs' abreissen, wenns ganz dumm kommt. An meiner Wildsau bleibt der Taco auf jeden Fall dran


----------



## xxFRESHxx (17. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> wird halt wie oben schon gesagt die 'Tabs' abreissen, wenns ganz dumm kommt.


das hört sich an als ob das nicht schlimm wäre. das ist doch wohl der "worst case".

so wie die ISCG05 tabs aber beispielsweise am M6 beschaffen sind ist das risiko, denke ich, nicht so hoch. allerdings würde ich die führung auf jeden fall mit aluschrauben befestigen, damit es die abschert bevor den tabs was passiert.


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hmm, naja wenn man so auf nen Felsen bläst, dass der Rahmen selbst in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, is eh schon alles zu spät, egal obs jetzt n taco oder n bash gewesen wäre.  ...glaub die ISCG hält schon einiges aus, wird halt wie oben schon gesagt die 'Tabs' abreissen, wenns ganz dumm kommt. An meiner Wildsau bleibt der Taco auf jeden Fall dran



hö? versteh ich grad was falsch, oder redet man aneinander vorbei?
bevor ich mim rahmen beim riden auffen felsen stoße kommt in ca 99 % doch vorher kontakt über kurbel/bash/tacco/pedal zum felsen zustande.
stein auf bash -> kraft kommt auf kurbel und innenlager. stabil
stein auf taco -> kraft auf die iscg aufnahmen (=tabs). weniger stabil. reißt die aufnahme dann evtl. ab wird hier dann (zumindest bei sc) angeboten den rahmen über das crs gegen aufpreis zu ersetzen. 
klar kann der rahmen bei nem sturz auf n felsen donnern, aber dann doch überall. und wer beim sturz denkt man könne das (dellen oder dergleichen) auf garantie laufen lassen, dem kann nicht geholfen werden (im wahrsten sinne des wortes).. das ist quasi das risiko beim biken!
und hier ist eben auch der  grund warum sc lange zeit keine iscg aufnahmen hatte: die bevorzugten dass die kefü sich beim aufsetzer verdreht und eben nicht die iscg aufnahme das zeitliche segnet.
_filosofie_-frage eben.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2008)

Spitzfindig gesehen hieße das doch, dass der ICGS-Standard eine Fehlkonstruktion ist, da er die Kraft, die auf die Führung wirkt, in drei mehr oder weniger völlig unterdimensionierte Tabs einleitet.
Wirklich funktionieren tut er also nur in Kombination mit einem Bash-Ring, der deutlich über die Führung raussteht und bei einem Aufprall die Kraft aufnimmt und in die Kurbel einleitet.
Oder umgekehrt sind die Führungen, die auf einen Bash verzichten und nur an den Tabs hängen eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Oder sind die Tacos eine Fehlkonstruktion ?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juni 2008)

nö iscg ist mMn keine fehlkonstruktion.
das entscheidende ist die kombination aus iscg und eben den tacos, die dann die schläge direkt an die aufnahmen am rahmen weiterleiten. ansonsten sehe ich darin gar kein problem.


----------



## fx:flow (17. Juni 2008)

darüber hinaus sollte man vielleicht auch festhalten, dass das mit den tacos an den meisten rahmen genauso funktioniert wie der kurbelbashguard. bei solchen lightweight-rahmen wird halt überall an material gespart.

und da sitzt der tab eben nich mitten im rahmen drin, wo das dann alles problemlos funktioniert, sondern stehen ein wenig heraus, weil drum herum das material weggenommen wurde. und eben bei solchen rahmen, die eine eher kleine menge bilden, ist das fahren eines taco eben nich ganz vorteilhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juni 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> das hört sich an als ob das nicht schlimm wäre. das ist doch wohl der "worst case".
> 
> so wie die ISCG05 tabs aber beispielsweise am M6 beschaffen sind ist das risiko, denke ich, nicht so hoch. allerdings würde ich die führung auf jeden fall mit aluschrauben befestigen, damit es die abschert bevor den tabs was passiert.



worst case wäre für mich, wenns den rahmen verzieht - (wäre noch zu klären, ob das nicht - prinzipiell gesprochen - durch nen normalen Bashguard viel eher passieren könnte, oder zumindest dass man das BB in die tonne fährt) - Tabs abfahren is ähnlich schei$$e, aber die kann man je nach Rahmen vllt. wieder anschweißen lassen oder wenigstens danach wenns dringend sein muss ne EType Führung hinmachen (alles nur reine Spekulation  )

Deine Idee mit den Aluschrauben hat was, aber glaube die würden schon einiges früher den Geist aufgeben, bevor je die ISCG dran glauben müsste  

@bachmayeah: glaub nur teilweise vorbeigeredet  - ich bin halt der Meinung dass es - außer Gewichtstechnisch, wo bei das schon an Griffelspitzerei grenzt - immer Sinn macht so ein Taco  - Es gibt ja außer dem Worstcase auch noch leichtere Schläge oder "Slides auf dem Taco", bei denen Kette/Blatt schon lang aufgeben würden!

Wer das Risiko nicht mag, soll halt nen Bashguard fahren...


----------



## haha (17. Juni 2008)

ich verstehe denn sinn von iscg eh nicht, es hat an sich keine vorteile, außer dass die kefü fest fixiert ist, was ich aber sinnlos finde. ich bevorzuge trotz iscg immer noch die konventionelle tretlagerbefestigung. das tretlager ziehe ich dann gerade so fest, dass die führung mit gewalt noch drehbar ist. dass hat schon öfter meinen rahmen gerettet. die geschichte mit den tacos mag zwar leichter sein, ein bashguard leitet die aufprallenergie meiner meinung am sinnvollsten über den spider ins tretlager, da bleibt der rahmen dann meist heil.


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juni 2008)

jup hast recht  ...eigentlich sollte z.b. e13 zu jedem taco gleich den etype adapter mitliefern, is garantiert stabiler als die ISCG ...aber wahrscheinlich dann wieder net montierbar, wenn man die 'Tabs' am Rahmen hat


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2008)

Der Adapter für Rahmen ohne Tabs ist bei jedem e13 dabei.
Der E-Type Adapter ist nur für Umwerfermontage.


----------



## THBiker (17. Juni 2008)

back to topic  
hier meins mal wieder mit ein paar Updates
Sattelstütze: Von Race Face XY auf Thomson Elite
Kurbel: Von RF Northshore DH auf RF Atlas
Vorbau: Von RF Diablous auf Thomson X4
Lenker: wartet noch auf Easton Monkeylite DH (nicht lieferbar  )
Dämpfer: tuned by Motopitkan


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juni 2008)

uuuh sabber!!   ...immerwieder lecker das stealth 6.6  - was übrigens ne normale mattlack-lackierung is - KEIN Eloxal!

Verdammt, den Thomson vorbau will ich auch haben   

cheers
Flo

ah p.s. Thorsten, falls du zufällig ne Ahnung hast, was wiegt n die 180er floating disc? bzw. wie viel weniger als die 200er?


----------



## THBiker (17. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> uuuh sabber!!   ...immerwieder lecker das stealth 6.6  - was übrigens ne normale mattlack-lackierung is - KEIN Eloxal!
> 
> Verdammt, den Thomson vorbau will ich auch haben
> 
> ...



nee keine Ahung, aber ich schmeiß die eh runter, weil zu wenig Power! 203er ist bestellt


----------



## chri55 (22. Juni 2008)

sehr geiles Rad. und ich will den Vorbau...


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> sehr geiles Rad. und ich will den Vorbau...



Danke 
Den Vorbau gibt´s zu kaufen ...wenn man Glück hat sogar relativ billig ..jetzt warte ich nur noch auf den lenker


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Juni 2008)

...wenn ich mal zu viel geld übrig haben sollte, werd ich da nen Answer Protaper Carbon mit deinem Thomson Vorbau kombinieren    , einfach zu lecker, hat einer aufm mtbr an seinem 6.6 

->>> der hier wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...mit deinem Thomson Vorbau kombinieren    , einfach zu lecker, hat einer aufm mtbr an seinem 6.6



den bekomst du du nicht 

ich suche gerade einen passenden Roco Wc...man man...was´n Krampf!


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Juni 2008)

hmm... jo n worldcup in 200er länge is beschi**en zu finden  - ansonsten evtl. mal bei nem OEM händler nachfragen?


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hmm... jo n worldcup in 200er länge is beschi**en zu finden  - ansonsten evtl. mal bei nem OEM händler nachfragen?



kennst du eine`n?

Sag mal, wie bist du auf deine Federhärte gekommen? Ich hatte da einen Rechner gefunden und kam sowas um die 590 lbs feder (bei angenommen 93kg Kampfgewicht ...mit Gepäck)...leider konnte man bei der berechnung keinen Sag und Fahrstil angeben! hast du etwas besseres


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Juni 2008)

hast post


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2008)

@THBiker: Frag mal bei Alutech nach. Jürgen Schlender verbaut 200er Dämpfer in der Wildsau Hardride. Der Tee hat einen Roco WC in 200er Länge in seiner Hardride.
Vielleicht kriegst Du einen vom Jürgen, wenn Du ganz lieb fragst...


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @THBiker: Frag mal bei Alutech nach. Jürgen Schlender verbaut 200er Dämpfer in der Wildsau Hardride. Der Tee hat einen Roco WC in 200er Länge in seiner Hardride.
> Vielleicht kriegst Du einen vom Jürgen, wenn Du ganz lieb fragst...



Jepp Danke...hab die Info gerade erhalten  ich war ja auch mal Wildsaufahrer


----------



## Geißbock__ (27. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Baby! Noch nicht im Endstadium. Neue Laufräder und anderer Lenker folgen noch!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Nice shit !


----------



## haha (28. Juni 2008)

@geißbock:
warst nicht du der mit dem weißen uzzi, dass diese haarisse im lack hatte? der schwarze dein neuer, auf kulanz? ansonsten sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (28. Juni 2008)

Das weiße Uzzi hat MS Racing zurückgenommen und gegen ein stealth black getauscht- nochmals Dank an MS und den Vertrieb in Deutschland! 
Macht echt Spaß das Gerät! Kein Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes.

Grüße


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Juni 2008)

ouha, sehr sehr geil  - ich hätt aber die aufkleber von der totem weggerissen/gar nit draufgemacht und denn nur den intense sticker  

cheers!
Flo


----------



## Geißbock__ (28. Juni 2008)

Genauso hätte ich es auch gerne gemacht! Das silberne Muster auf der Totem ist drauflackiert, so blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als den Intenseaufkleber drüber zu kleben.
Es folgt die Tage noch ein anderes Bild mit Diabolus Kurbel, Hope gold und DT 6.1 und DH Lenker und schwarzem SLR Sattel!


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Juni 2008)

oha? ich dachte dass man das selbst draufpappen kann? oder war das früher 


na dann nich


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2008)

Oben kannste amok laufen stickertechnisch - unten isses ein schicker Marterpfahl.


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (29. Juni 2008)

Gold/schw. 5050XX sind schon montiert (nur leider nicht auf dem Bild) und kurbel+kefü wird noch getauscht.

am Hinterrad kommt noch eine 135x10 nabe + saint schaltwerk rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (29. Juni 2008)

das stealth is mal sehr lecker


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juni 2008)

moinsen zämma,

hui, is das ne 32er Fox?? die macht ja des ganze potential von dem rahmen zunichte  - das dezente gold kommt gut, aber die gummistrapse am hinterbau sind irgendwie net schön, da würd ich noch bissl rumbasteln  - und wieso willst das schöne sram gegen ein saint schaltwerk tauschen? 


cheers leuts,
Flo


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (29. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> moinsen zämma,
> 
> hui, is das ne 32er Fox?? die macht ja des ganze potential von dem rahmen zunichte  - das dezente gold kommt gut, aber die gummistrapse am hinterbau sind irgendwie net schön, da würd ich noch bissl rumbasteln  - und wieso willst das schöne sram gegen ein saint schaltwerk tauschen?
> 
> ...



Ist eigentlich eine 36 VAN RC2  

Saint ist einfach langliebiger durch die direkte Montage an der Achse... fahre ich im M3 auch und bin, in kombination mit den neuen XTR Shiftern, sehr zufrieden damit...


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Juni 2008)

Die Cremefarbe kommt in Natura viel besser raus, als auf dem Foto.  
Denke die Saint Komponenten kommen bestimmt gut an dem Bike.

Grüße


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juni 2008)

sorry, mein fehler, sah irgendwie (vllt. wegem licht) so schmal aus


----------



## vs63 (2. Juli 2008)

Um mal wieder Schwung in den Tread zu bringen ;-))










grz vs63


----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2008)

Sind die alle DIR 

wie bist du mit dem Dämpfer im 6.6 zufrieden...ich warte auf meinen sehnsüchtig


----------



## Blackspire (2. Juli 2008)

Alle Geil! Aber das M3 is super, vorallem mit den decals


----------



## Malte S (2. Juli 2008)

Starke Sammlung!
Aber is ja schon bisschen schade, dass das Uzzi nicht weiß ist....


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2008)

Alter Schwede ! Geile Auswahl ! Aber das M3 ist das schönste der drei ! Viel Spaß bei der Wahl der Waffen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2008)

Hi,
oh ja sehr sehr schön.
Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße beim 6.6?
Ich suche in Bild von einem 20 Zoll 6.6. Hat einer eins?


----------



## vs63 (3. Juli 2008)

Hey

@ mr. freeride: Grösse ist M, was dies in Zoll ist müsste ich nachmessen.

@ malte s: passt natürlich überhaupt nicht, werde dies aber nächsten Winter auch "weissgeln"

@ thbiker: das 6.6 mit dem roco ist einfach nur geil, und nicht so undefiniert wie mit dem Bulemiedämpfer DHXAIR5. Genauso wie ich Intense mit VPP kenne. Kannst Dich also auf den Dämpfer freuen ;-))


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juli 2008)

geil wärs ja auch wenn die komponenten wie felgen, kurbel, sattelstütze, gabel, vorbau und lenker alle das gleiche modell oder zumindest hersteller wären..


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (3. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand interesse an dem Bike? oder nur dem Rahmen/Dämpfer? oder Rahmenset mit Gabel?  Grösse S  BJ.2007  mit 2 Dämpfern (DHX 5 Air+DHX 5 Coil mit 3 Federn, beide frisch vom Service)

wenn interesse oder fragen: [email protected]


----------



## Christiaan (4. Juli 2008)

Meins


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil. Die Dorado gefällt mir auch immer besser.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juli 2008)

Die Dorado hat sich in diesem Fall als Travis verkleidet und gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.
Schönes Bike.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2008)

Dorado? 
schönes m6 christiaan 

die "dorado" jetzt noch rot lackieren und fertig ist die team-replica!


----------



## Christiaan (4. Juli 2008)

Oder mal wartne bis das 2009 Air dorado wirklich da ist, und den Travis ersatzen.

Ja, vielleicht nochmal die unterrohre austauschen fuer Lipstick Red Unterrohre, aber hat erst mal genug gekostet, haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2008)

ach was... her mit der Tauchrohreinheit !!!  wobei umlackiern und neue Decals drauf günstiger wäre.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2008)

Sorry, guten Morgen, Travis natürlich...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juli 2008)

... also dann die Gabel so quasi???








... und beim fahren sieht das so aus:




















Weitere Fotos (die auch kommentiert werden wollen) siehe in meinem Fotoalbum "Sommer2008".


Ride on, das M6 mit Teamfahrwerk is eine Hammermaschine !


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juli 2008)

wenn ich mir das m6 von oben anschaue, fällt mir die kurze kette auf. keine angst, dass diese entweder reißt, oder ruckartig beim einfedern den federweg begrenzt?
issja nichts neues, dass sich die kette bei vpp systemen gut verlängt.
evtl reißt auch nur das schaltwerk ab. oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (7. Juli 2008)

das geht sich so genau aus...sonst hätte er es beim Fotoshooting sicher schon gemerkt...
Ich habs auch so..


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Juli 2008)

im ersten gang wird er ja auch selten fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (7. Juli 2008)

@snigga: hey ja krass... wie fährt sich denn die travis am 6.6? is das nich vieeeel zu hoch? muss ja kippeln wie sau!??  ...bitte um ehrliches  feedback

geile teile hier mannomann 

cheers
Flo


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2008)

So,

hier mal mein aktualisierter Aufbau!
Mit Roco WC statt DHX Air  
Easton Monkeylite DH
und hinten großer Scheibe


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (7. Juli 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @snigga: hey ja krass... wie fährt sich denn die travis am 6.6? is das nich vieeeel zu hoch? muss ja kippeln wie sau!??  ...bitte um ehrliches  feedback



Verwende das 6.6 eigentlich nicht zum uphillen....da wäre die Travis natürlich etwas zu hoch (und mir auch zu weich).
Verwende es haupsächlich zum Trailen....mit der Bahn rauf, trails runter...und da ist die Travis super...wie Butter


----------



## klemmi (7. Juli 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ride on, das M6 mit Teamfahrwerk is eine Hammermaschine !



Wie darf man das verstehen? Hast du das Teamfahrwerk drin?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (7. Juli 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ride on, das M6 mit Teamfahrwerk is eine Hammermaschine !


war der andrang recht groß? ich wollt eigentlich auch hin um für evtl. zukünftige anschaffungen zu erörtern ob ich ein socom oder M6 typ bin.
werd das wohl beim testwochenende in ogau nachholen müssen. wie viele bikes hatten sie denn dabei?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juli 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Wie darf man das verstehen? Hast du das Teamfahrwerk drin?




... das IST ein Teambike


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juli 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> war der andrang recht groß? ich wollt eigentlich auch hin um für evtl. zukünftige anschaffungen zu erörtern ob ich ein socom oder M6 typ bin.
> werd das wohl beim testwochenende in ogau nachholen müssen. wie viele bikes hatten sie denn dabei?




Im Bikepark war das ganze Wochenende nix los - konnt ich gar nicht glauben... Bestes Wetter und keine Warteschlange am Lift, genug Bikes um einige Abfahrten damit zu machen. Das Socom bin ich auch lang gefahren, aber keine Bilder gemacht...

Vielleicht lag es daran das wohl viele den Geisskopf dieses Wochenende gemieden haben da ein Bundesliga CC-Rennen und ein Open Air dort waren. Bei dem CC-Rennen waren über 300 Starter und der Parkplatz war gerammelt voll, fürs Open Air und Festzelt waren zwei Parkplätze rechts der Straße (wo normal Camping ist) gesperrt ... aber der Bikepark war fürs Wochenende echt leer.

Tut mir leid aber da ist Dir echt was entgangen...


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juli 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> Verwende das 6.6 eigentlich nicht zum uphillen....da wäre die Travis natürlich etwas zu hoch (und mir auch zu weich).
> Verwende es haupsächlich zum Trailen....mit der Bahn rauf, trails runter...und da ist die Travis super...wie Butter



ja scho  ...aber ich mein eigentlich eher geometrietechnisch, mir hats mit 180mm in der 66 immer das gefühl gegeben, dass das ganze fahrwerk instabil wird... oder lag das wieder nur an meiner beschaissenen 66??


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ja scho  ...aber ich mein eigentlich eher geometrietechnisch, mir hats mit 180mm in der 66 immer das gefühl gegeben, dass das ganze fahrwerk instabil wird... oder lag das wieder nur an meiner beschaissenen 66??



ich fahre bergab immer mit 180mm ....was meinst du mit instabil 

edit:
Feder war gestern noch nicht da


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (8. Juli 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ja scho  ...aber ich mein eigentlich eher geometrietechnisch, mir hats mit 180mm in der 66 immer das gefühl gegeben, dass das ganze fahrwerk instabil wird... oder lag das wieder nur an meiner beschaissenen 66??



Also damit hab ich keine Probleme....viell. weil die Travis genug SAG dafür hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juli 2008)

ok gut gut, naja weil ja der rahmen eigentlich nur bis max. 170mm vorn ausgelegt is, und ich immer das gefühl hatte, dass das ganze unkontrolliert wird, wenn ich meine gabel ganz ausfahre... aber wie gesagt, möglich wärs schon, dass das an meiner gabel lag  ...umso besser, gut zu wissen, dass das ding auch mit ner travis geht!


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann das fuers SS bestaetigen: 180mm sind zuviel - v.a. wenn man keinen Zero Stack Steuersatz hat.
Je tiefer meine Front, aeh v_orderster Rand der Verteidigung_, wurde, desto beSSer fuhrs sich.


----------



## THBiker (9. Juli 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Also ich kann das fuers SS bestaetigen: 180mm sind zuviel - v.a. wenn man keinen Zero Stack Steuersatz hat.
> Je tiefer meine Front, aeh v_orderster Rand der Verteidigung_, wurde, desto beSSer fuhrs sich.



beim SS schauts ja nochmal anders aus, das hat doch ganz andere Lenk und Sitzwinkel, oder irre ich mich 
und ob jetzt 170 oder 180, das macht den Bock nicht fett, denn von den 10 mm sind dann nochmal 20-30%Sag und da glaube ich kaum, dass man das so deutlich merkt 
wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich einen sehr flachen Steuersatz verbaut haben....quasi Zero stack!

@Tee
Feder kam an...hab se gleich eingebaut (was´n Act!...geht das nicht einfacher ). Bremsscheibe geht heut raus


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Juli 2008)

jo gut stimmt, ich hab ja auch noch nen fetten steuersatz dazwischen - is vllt. echt mal ne überlegung wert, da was mit weniger bauhöhe einzubauen 

@TH: wunderbar!  ...ne leider nich  - zumindest nicht meines Wissens 

danke dir! 

Bye
Flo


----------



## dh-biker (9. Juli 2008)

So hier mal wieder ein Update
Neue Gabel und neue Bremshebel und neuer Lenker


----------



## walo (9. Juli 2008)

alter schwede!


----------



## klemmi (9. Juli 2008)

Hui, gibt´s das ding schon!
Du weißt aber schon, dass du dich damit verpflichtet hast einen ausführlichen Bericht zur Gabel zu geben!


----------



## dh-biker (9. Juli 2008)

Klaro doch. Bericht kommt auf jedenfall.
Macht aber schonmal einen guten Eindruck. 
Will sie am Wochenende mal einfahren und einstellen.


----------



## dh-biker (9. Juli 2008)

Ach ja mal vorab ein paar Infos.
Sie baut unheimlich flach, da die Brücken sehr flach sind und auch die Holme nach unten raus gehen. Es ist jetzt locker 2cm tiefer als vorher mit der 888 WC.
Leider ist sie nicht ganz so leicht wie erhofft. Aber allein der Ausgleichsbehälter wird schon ein paar 100gr. auf die Waage bringen.
Gewicht der Gabel ca. 3,65kg
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich die Feder ( titan ) aus der 888 WC in die Gabel einbau, muss ich aber mit BOS abklären ob das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juli 2008)

dann wird ja das ganze brutal frontlastig...


----------



## klemmi (9. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> dann wird ja das ganze brutal frontlastig...



Sag mal du bachmayeah, könntest du mal ein ausführliches Statement zu deinem Double Barrel geben? Ich hab mir das Teil grad mal etwas genauer angeschaut und find den recht interessant...


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juli 2008)

federt und dämpft.. bis ich durch den durchgestiegen bin bzw richtig set up´d habe dauerts nochn bissi. erstrecht weil ich derzeit nur/mehr fox fahre.
bis jetzt: 
nachteil: nur mit werkzeug einstellbar 
vorteil: spricht von haus aus so an, wie ein gepushter fox!


----------



## dh-biker (9. Juli 2008)

Na ja schon ein bisschen frontlastig. Aber jetzt will ich sie erst mal testen, bevor ich was schlechtes darüber sage. 
Aber zu der Einstellung wie bei deinem Dämpfer nur mit Werkzeug aber spricht unheimlich soft am Anfang und sehr linear an.
Das kann ich schonmal sagen. Richtig funktioniert sie wohl eh erst nach ein paar Kilometer, wenn alles schön eingelaufen ist.

Und zum Vergleich, die Manitou Travis wiegt au um die 3,5 kg, Marzocchi 888 RC3 auch.
Also so aus der Welt ist das Gewicht nicht. 
Nur die Luftgabeln z.B. Boxxer WC sind ein gutes Stück leichter.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2008)

Das Socom sieht klasse aus, die Farbzusammenstellung mit den Parts gefallen mir sehr gut.

Einzig die Gabel, da hätte ich lieber auf altbewährtes und leichteres gesetzt.


Ich bin am Samstag erst ein Socom mit kompl. Manitou-Fahrwerk gefahren und kann nicht meckern. Zu jeder Zeit kontrollierte Fahrt. Hat mich direkt überrascht...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2008)

3,65 kg ?! Is ja wirklich ein Wunderwerk, das Ding...Naja, ist ja das Erstlingswerk.
Rein optisch taugt sie ja schon mal. Fahrbericht bitte.
@DH-Biker: Die Fox 40 wiegt mit harter Titanfeder übrigens nur 3,14 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juli 2008)

Brutales Ding - schade dass das Gewicht nicht sooo super ist. Ach mit den Titanfedern (falls passend) wirst Du nicht extrem viel sparen. Aber was solls. 
Jetzt noch den BOS Daempfer, und perfekt isses.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Juli 2008)

find mit der 888sah es besser aus,aber die bos gabel an sich ist der hammer,bin auf den ersten fahrbericht gespannt,finde es allerdings richtig blöd das man zum einstellen werkzeug brauch


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Juli 2008)

warum sagt jeder, dass die bos gabek der hammer ist, keiner von uns ist sie bis dato wirklich gefahren.. optisch bin ich hin- und hergerissen und technisch ... da warte ich mal ab ws die ersten laien-ausritte sagen.


----------



## fx:flow (10. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> warum sagt jeder, dass die bos gabek der hammer ist, keiner von uns ist sie bis dato wirklich gefahren.. optisch bin ich hin- und hergerissen und technisch ... da warte ich mal ab ws die ersten laien-ausritte sagen.


hey, es ist teuer. da sind natürlich erstmal alle aus dem häuschen, dass keiner weiß, wie das ding performt, is nebensächlich. jump on the hypetrain.


----------



## dh-biker (10. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> warum sagt jeder, dass die bos gabek der hammer ist, keiner von uns ist sie bis dato wirklich gefahren.. optisch bin ich hin- und hergerissen und technisch ... da warte ich mal ab ws die ersten laien-ausritte sagen.



Ich glaub ich kann das ganz gut einschätzen wenn ne Gabel läuft oder nicht.
Ich arbeite seit sehr langer Zeit schon in der Bikebranche und habe schon einiges getestet oder ausprobiert und kann mit Sicherheit sagen , dass man nicht alles was neu ist schlecht reden darf, allerdings darf man auch keine Weltwunder erwarten. Der Double Barrel kostet auch eine Menge , aber er funktioniert auch gigantisch. Ich bin damals die ersten Prototypen für einen Bikehersteller gefahren. 
Und so schauen wir mal wie es mit der Gabel läuft.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Juli 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kann das ganz gut einschätzen wenn ne Gabel läuft oder nicht.
> Ich arbeite seit sehr langer Zeit schon in der Bikebranche und habe schon einiges getestet oder ausprobiert und kann mit Sicherheit sagen , dass man nicht alles was neu ist schlecht reden darf, allerdings darf man auch keine Weltwunder erwarten. Der Double Barrel kostet auch eine Menge , aber er funktioniert auch gigantisch. Ich bin damals die ersten Prototypen für einen Bikehersteller gefahren.
> Und so schauen wir mal wie es mit der Gabel läuft.



genau das war ja gesagt & gewünscht  ein kommentar derer die das teil fahren. und nicht derer, die es anglotzen und erstaunt bestaunen, befürworten, hochloben aber noch nie gefahren sind..
verstehsch?


----------



## dh-biker (10. Juli 2008)

aight !!!
Alles klar, danke.

Cheers


----------



## harrypeter18 (10. Juli 2008)

frage, was wiegt das socom komplett ??? so mit der ausstattung und zum vergleich mit 888 ?


----------



## harrypeter18 (11. Juli 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Hier in besserer Qualität



schicker hobel!!! würd ich glatt kaufen!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2008)

Je öfter ichs anschaue, desto besser gefällts mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

vor der neuen Gabel also noch mit der MZ888 WC hatte es 18,3kg
Ich denke es wird jetzt um die 18,6 kg haben.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2008)

This is the real thing:


----------



## dh-biker (11. Juli 2008)

Jup habe ich auch schon gesehen.
HAmmergeile Maschine. Schöner Aufbau.
This is a real Sextoy !!!


----------



## pEju (11. Juli 2008)

...hat jemand noch paar bilder und/oder infos zu dem obv. neuen M3?!

das find ich nochmal ein tick schöner als das M6 & leichter wird es wohl auch sein.
dann hätte für mich die suche nach einem neuen bike ja vllt ein ende gefunden.


----------



## fx:flow (11. Juli 2008)

deine suche geht weiter. hier im subforum, wenn nich sogar hier die ein oder andere seite vorher, wird das erläutert.

war'n test-proto, mehr nisch.


----------



## pEju (11. Juli 2008)

das es ein prototyp war/ist wusste ich schon - aber auch das M6 war mal "nur" ein prototyp,
wie im grunde jedes serien-bike...


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (11. Juli 2008)

Das Bike oben ist eigentlich der vorläufer vom M6 EVO Proto... der Matti fährt/ist heuer mit der überarbeiteten Version gefahren!!!
Das Bild dürfe älter sein, (event. Entwicklungsphase) da Intense seit heuer nicht mehr auf DT Swiss unterwegs ist,
sondern mit SUN Ringle fährt.
Hier sieht mans genauer (Video anschauen)
http://www.ms-racing.at/ms/wordpress/2008/05/


----------



## xxFRESHxx (11. Juli 2008)

das im video ist mattis M6 und das "M3" oben ist ein prototyp der für ihn fürs sea otter festival gebaut wurde aber nicht zum einsatzt kam weil wohl noch ein paar details geändert werden müssen. es ist jedenfalls kein vorläufer zu seinem M6 mit dem geschwungenen unterrohr. das thema wurde doch schon in deversen threads diskutiert


----------



## MS- RACING (11. Juli 2008)

Das "M3"das auf dem Foto abgebildet ist, ist tatsächlich das Bike, dass der Jeff für den Matti für Sea Otter Classics gebaut hatte. Leider stellte sich bei den Tests in den Wochen zuvor heraus, dass dieses spezielle Bike zu tief war und so wurde der Einsatz abgeblasen. 

Wie schon richtig erwähnt ist es KEIN Vorläufer von Matti EVO M6, der sich zum normalen M6 auch durch ein längeres Oberrohr unterscheidet.

Ob das "M3" mal in Serie gebaut wird, ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht klar und wird sich vermutlich erst zur Eurobike hin entscheiden. Der Prototyp wird auf jeden Fall noch mal von Matti getestet und dann wird man sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (11. Juli 2008)

hey danke - dann ist doch alles geklärt .

falls das mal in serie gehen sollte muss halt solang noch was anderes herhalten.
gibt aber ja genügend alternativen die auch spaß machen...

der part zwischen ober- und unterrohr und das schmälere oberrohr ansich gefällt
mir bei dem "neuen M3" viel besser als beim M6 - also ich würds kaufen .


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Juli 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Das "M3"das auf dem Foto abgebildet ist, ist tatsächlich das Bike, dass der Jeff für den Matti für Sea Otter Classics gebaut hatte. Leider stellte sich bei den Tests in den Wochen zuvor heraus, dass dieses spezielle Bike zu tief war und so wurde der Einsatz abgeblasen.
> 
> Wie schon richtig erwähnt ist es KEIN Vorläufer von Matti EVO M6, der sich zum normalen M6 auch durch ein längeres Oberrohr unterscheidet.
> 
> Ob das "M3" mal in Serie gebaut wird, ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht klar und wird sich vermutlich erst zur Eurobike hin entscheiden. Der Prototyp wird auf jeden Fall noch mal von Matti getestet und dann wird man sehen.




Das sind doch mal eindeutige Aussagen zu der ganzen Sache. Danke MS-Racing dafür. 
Na da freu ich mich doch gleich mal auf die Eurobike um so mehr....


----------



## walo (12. Juli 2008)

optisch is das m3 auf jedenfall sehr erotisch. müsste zwar meine frau verkaufen um es mir zu leisten. aber mein gott, das leben is kein wunschkonzert und da müsste mann wohl oder übel durch.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (12. Juli 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> Das Bike oben sollte eigentlich der vorläufer vom M6 EVO Proto sein... der Matti fährt/ist heuer mit der überarbeiteten Version gefahren!!!
> Das Bild dürfe älter sein, (event. Entwicklungsphase) da Intense seit heuer nicht mehr auf DT Swiss unterwegs ist,
> sondern mit SUN Ringle fährt.




Upps, da hab ich mich wohl vertan....sry


----------



## The Passenger (12. Juli 2008)

Das obige weiße M6 und das Socom sind ja mal purer sex


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (13. Juli 2008)

So jetzt ist meins für meinen Geschmack perfekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2008)

Für meinen auch ! Top Bike ! Hammer Farbe !


----------



## Christiaan (13. Juli 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> So jetzt ist meins für meinen Geschmack perfekt !



Titan Feder sieht gut aus, hahaha

Doch das LG1 ersatzt fuer ein MRP?


----------



## dh-biker (13. Juli 2008)

Sodele, bin heute in Todtnau ein paar Runden mit der neuen Gabel BOS Idylle fahren gewesen.
Erster Eindruck:
Funktioniert erste Sahne, logisch muss sich erstmal alles einarbeiten, bis die Buchsen und alles richtig flutscht. ( muss dazu sagen dass ich 90kg wiege ). Leider musst ich deshalb die Federvorspannung ziemlich weit reindrehen. Aber ich bekomme nächste Woche ne härtere Feder. Dann denke ich kann ich die Vorspannung so gut wie draussen lassen und werde ein noch ein feineres Ansprechverhalten bekommen. Trotzdem hatte ich heute keinen Durchlag, trotz aller Sprünge. Im Vergleich zu der MZ 888 WC, die vorher drin war, ist mir aufgefallen dass die Gabel ein bisschen mehr Körpereinsatz wünscht, warum ? Keine Ahnung.... Aber wenn ich mit dem Bike mehr gespielt habe war es sehr kontrolliert und der Grip am Vorderrad überragend ( es war heute sehr rutschig und nass ) . Kein einziges Mal hatte ich das Gefühl ausser Kontrolle zu sein oder zu kommen. 

Die Highspeedeinstellung hatte ich bis auf 4 Klicks komplett draussen und die Lowspeedseinstellung bis auf 3 Klicks drin. Da die Strecke recht ruppig war durch die letzten heftigen Regenfälle war das meiner Meinung nach ein guter Kompromiss. 
Das Gewicht der Gabel (3,65kg) ist mir nur bei der ersten Fahrt aufgefallen, da bei den Sprüngen das Vorderrad doch schneller absank, als ich mich daran gewöhnt hatte, kam ich aber wunderbar damit zurecht und bin alles wie sonst auch gesprungen.

Mein Fazit nach dem ersten Tag. Eine weitere Gabel auf dem Markt die es sich lohnt mal genauer anzuschauen und/oder zu kaufen.

Sie kann definitv mit RS Boxxer WC und Marzocchi 888 WC mithalten.
Optisch erinnert sie mich ein bisschen an die FOX 40. Immerhin liegt sie auch in der gleichen Preiskategorie.
Da die Rohre in ähnlichen Dimensionen sind und auch die Form. 
Ich werde ich 2 Wochen für 2 Wochen nach Port de Solei fahren und dort das Teil mit der neuen Feder mal weiter testen. Danach wird sie defintiv eingefahren sein

Falls Ihr fragen habt könnt ihr natürlich los schiessen ....

Cheers Martin


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juli 2008)

@ Steppenwolf: Kann es sein das bei Deiner Digicam die Farben nicht so gut rüberkommen. Der Rahmen und das Boxxer-Decal sieht stark orange aus obwohl das normal rot sein müsste, oder???

@ dh-biker: Neid - bei uns hats heut ca. 6-8 Stunden gepisst. Doofer Sonntag!


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2008)

Der Rahmen vom Steppenwolf ist doch orange.


----------



## InSanE888 (13. Juli 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Steppenwolf: Kann es sein das bei Deiner Digicam die Farben nicht so gut rüberkommen. Der Rahmen und das Boxxer-Decal sieht stark orange aus obwohl das normal rot sein müsste, oder???


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (13. Juli 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Steppenwolf: Kann es sein das bei Deiner Digicam die Farben nicht so gut rüberkommen. Der Rahmen und das Boxxer-Decal sieht stark orange aus obwohl das normal rot sein müsste, oder???
> 
> @ dh-biker: Neid - bei uns hats heut ca. 6-8 Stunden gepisst. Doofer Sonntag!



Der war echt gut   die Farbe ist Hot Rod  Orange


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juli 2008)

der volständigkeit halber.. und aus langeweile im office bis der host eintrag greift


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> der volständigkeit halber.. und aus langeweile im office bis der host eintrag greift




sehr sehr Geil


----------



## MS- RACING (18. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Teamfahrwerk:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (18. Juli 2008)

yeah die gabel steht dem rahmen außerordentlich gut zu gesicht


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juli 2008)

falls mal so ne dorado iwo vom laster fällt oder probegefahren werde muss, ich würd mich erbarmen


----------



## MS- RACING (18. Juli 2008)

ich kann nur sagen, dass die Gabel bis jetzt ganz gut funktioniert.... leider sind bei uns die Downhillstrecken nicht all zu lang (ca. 5 Min) und deswegen kann ich noch nicht sagen, wie sich eine längere Strecke auf die Performance der Luftfederelemente auswirkt... 
Eigentlich hätte ich mir gedacht, dass die Gabel nicht so richtig verwindungssteif sein wird, aber bis dato wäre mir in diese Richtung nichts aufgefallen... Die Gabel spricht super an und wenn man sich mal durch die Verstellmöglichkeiten (rebound, low und high speed compression) gearbeitet hat und sein Setup gefunden hat (den richtigen Luftdruck für die Feder), kann man echt nicht meckern... Ausgangsbasis für mich waren die Werte, die wir von Matti und Chris haben, wobei ich die Werte natürlich an mein geringeres Gewicht und der wohl kaum so aggressiven Fahrweise wie die der beiden angepasst habe...  

Am Bild ist auch noch unser neuer Lenker von Titec zu sehen- geniales Teil mit 75 cm Breite....


----------



## seelenfrieden (18. Juli 2008)

ich hoff ja nur, dass die neue dorado wieder zu alter stärke in der performance zurückfindet. die mit dem alten casting waren zwar "flexorados", aber sie gingen wie hölle. die letzten dagegen waren einfach nur crap, egal was man mit ihnen gemacht hat.


----------



## iRider (18. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> der volständigkeit halber.. und aus langeweile im office bis der host eintrag greift



Wow, wieder ein fettes Gerät! 
Aber bei der Geschwindigkeit wie Du Bikes wechselst möchte ich nicht wissen wie es bei Unterhosen und Freundinnen aussieht


----------



## iRider (18. Juli 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen, dass die Gabel bis jetzt ganz gut funktioniert.... leider sind bei uns die Downhillstrecken nicht all zu lang (ca. 5 Min) und deswegen kann ich noch nicht sagen, wie sich eine längere Strecke auf die Performance der Luftfederelemente auswirkt...
> Eigentlich hätte ich mir gedacht, dass die Gabel nicht so richtig verwindungssteif sein wird, aber bis dato wäre mir in diese Richtung nichts aufgefallen... Die Gabel spricht super an und wenn man sich mal durch die Verstellmöglichkeiten (rebound, low und high speed compression) gearbeitet hat und sein Setup gefunden hat (den richtigen Luftdruck für die Feder), kann man echt nicht meckern... Ausgangsbasis für mich waren die Werte, die wir von Matti und Chris haben, wobei ich die Werte natürlich an mein geringeres Gewicht und der wohl kaum so aggressiven Fahrweise wie die der beiden angepasst habe...
> 
> Am Bild ist auch noch unser neuer Lenker von Titec zu sehen- geniales Teil mit 75 cm Breite....



Wow, wieso sehen Intense M1/M3/M6 eigentlich immer besser aus wenn eine USD Gabel drin ist? Gäbe es da ne Chance dass Du eine hi-res Seitenansicht des Bikes postest?
Wieso soll ne Luftgabel auf längeren Strecken Probleme bereiten? Ich habe 30 min Runs auf ner Boxxer und habe nicht wirklich eine Veränderung der Federungsperformance feststellen können? Fahre wahrscheinlich auch nicht so aggressiv wie Du. 
Der Trend zu breiten Lenkern ist ungebrochen  Schön dass es ne neue Alternative gibt. Allerdings habe ich jetzt schon bei ein paar lokalen Trails Probleme meinen 68 cm Easton zwischen den Bäumen durchzubekommen.


----------



## MS- RACING (18. Juli 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Wieso soll ne Luftgabel auf längeren Strecken Probleme bereiten? Ich habe 30 min Runs auf ner Boxxer und habe nicht wirklich eine Veränderung der Federungsperformance feststellen können?



Tja, es ist halt eben keine Boxxer und wir müssen einfach noch ein paar Dinge austesten, bevor sie halt dann in Serie geht.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juli 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Wow, wieder ein fettes Gerät!
> Aber bei der Geschwindigkeit wie Du Bikes wechselst möchte ich nicht wissen wie es bei Unterhosen und Freundinnen aussieht



unterhosen? bin unnerum immer frei  aber danke, mir gefällt die schüssel auch außerordentlich gut!


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Juli 2008)

ich bleib bei meinem kurzen lenker - mein ungekürzter sunline V2 hat mir derbst probleme bereitet. Ich geb nix auf Trends   

gute nacht zämma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (19. Juli 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> ... Gäbe es da ne Chance dass Du eine hi-res Seitenansicht des Bikes postest?...



Da wäre ich auch stark dafür, die Gabel steht dem Rahmen wirklich klasse.

@MS-Racing: Kannst du was dazu sagen ob es  auch ne Stahlfeder-Version geben wird, oder "nur" die Luft?


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Juli 2008)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> @MS-Racing: Kannst du was dazu sagen ob es  auch ne Stahlfeder-Version geben wird, oder "nur" die Luft?



Ich glaub nicht, dass es eine Stahlfeder Version geben wird- aber genaueres weiß man immer erst nach der Eurobike...


----------



## Christiaan (19. Juli 2008)

Braucht noch einige Teile, hahaha
Habe fast alles liegen, nur noch ein LRS, und eine Gabel


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2008)

Geile Schuhe ...passen top zum Rahmen !


----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. Juli 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Gäbe es da ne Chance dass Du eine hi-res Seitenansicht des Bikes postest?


bei flickr (link siehe signatur) sind die bilder auch in 1024x768


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2008)

@MS-Racing: Wann kommen denn endlich das neue Tazer und das Hardtail ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juli 2008)

Puh, irgendwie hoffe ich dass das Hardtail nicht so bald kommt  Sonst habe ich ein Problem...aber anderereits...

Bachmayeah, sag mal, merkst Du einen Unterschied zwischen den Tirerub Ausfallenden und den neuen im Fahrverhalten?

Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die Kurbeln halten - gut dass die XT's jetzt auch in 83mm kommen - dann hat man endlich eine Alternative zu den FSA's. Und ausserdem sind die vielleicht besser verfügbar - wo sind Deine her? CRC?


----------



## Christiaan (20. Juli 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Puh, irgendwie hoffe ich dass das Hardtail nicht so bald kommt  Sonst habe ich ein Problem...aber anderereits...
> 
> Bachmayeah, sag mal, merkst Du einen Unterschied zwischen den Tirerub Ausfallenden und den neuen im Fahrverhalten?
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die Kurbeln halten - gut dass die XT's jetzt auch in 83mm kommen - dann hat man endlich eine Alternative zu den FSA's. Und ausserdem sind die vielleicht besser verfügbar - wo sind Deine her? CRC?



XT in 83mm tretlager? WO, die will ICH!


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juli 2008)

Hehe...warts ab. Gestern hat mit der Mechaniker meines Dealers hier die Bestellung bestätigt - ich kanns auch noch nicht glauben/fassen! Warten wirs ab...


----------



## Christiaan (20. Juli 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hehe...warts ab. Gestern hat mit der Mechaniker meines Dealers hier die Bestellung bestätigt - ich kanns auch noch nicht glauben/fassen! Warten wirs ab...



Haben Sie schon ein Idee ueber gewicht? Werde ja Super sien, koennne endlich die Saints vom M6 ab, haha


----------



## dh-biker (21. Juli 2008)

Uh endlich mal wieder was neues aus dem Hause Manitou. Hoffentlich kommt die Gabel auf den Markt und funktioniert wie die alten Dorados. Das wäre echt ein Traum und mal ne Sinnvolle Alternative gegenüber Boxxer und 888.

Wobei auch meine BOS immer besser läuft. War am We wieder in Todtnau und muss sagen langsam läuft sich das Teil ein. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juli 2008)

@ Christiaan
ist das jetzt die Farbe "Works"?

Bekommt man das M6 auch in der Farbe in diesem Cherry Rot, wie das SS von bachmayeah? Wenn ja wie heißt die Farbe?

Zum M6 mit der Dorado fällt mir nur eines ein....
Ich konnte sie ja schon life bei den Dirtmasters bewundern.


----------



## klemmi (21. Juli 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die Kurbeln halten - gut dass die XT's jetzt auch in 83mm kommen - dann hat man endlich eine Alternative zu den FSA's. Und ausserdem sind die vielleicht besser verfügbar - wo sind Deine her? CRC?



Wann kommen die XT Kurbeln  für 83mm Innenlager???
Was wiegt XT mit Innenlager?


----------



## fx:flow (21. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ Christiaan
> ist das jetzt die Farbe "Works"?
> 
> Bekommt man das M6 auch in der Farbe in diesem Cherry Rot, wie das SS von bachmayeah? Wenn ja wie heißt die Farbe?



ja und ja.

das ss oben ist raw, bei intense "works" genannt.

die farbe von hennings ss heißt "works red". das aber nur auf order, ist also eher selten, dass man sowas im offenen handel sonderlich oft sieht wie weiss, das normale works oder rot bspw.


----------



## Christiaan (21. Juli 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> ja und ja.
> 
> das ss oben ist raw, bei intense "works" genannt.
> 
> die farbe von hennings ss heißt "works red". das aber nur auf order, ist also eher selten, dass man sowas im offenen handel sonderlich oft sieht wie weiss, das normale works oder rot bspw.



Genau was er sagt, Meins ist WORKS, Hennigs is Works red, gibt noch Works Blau und Works Black


----------



## iRider (21. Juli 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> bei flickr (link siehe signatur) sind die bilder auch in 1024x768



Aber nicht von der Seite und mit dem Licht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (22. Juli 2008)

Mit den XT's weiss ich noch nichts, ausser dass sie bestellt sind. Gewicht, mei, wieviel koennen 10mm gegenueber der normalen ausmachen?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2008)

Alles klar danke.
Kostet die Farbe dann Aufpreis.
Also kann man Works Red/Blue mit dem Trans Red/Blue von Santa Cruz vergleichen?

Cu


----------



## Christiaan (22. Juli 2008)

Normal Works hat kein Aufpreis, Works Red, Blue und Black haben ein Aufpreis, habe Ich verstanden


----------



## haha (23. Juli 2008)

mal wieder ein kleines update:

















ja, es ist ein 32er blatt....


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Juli 2008)

Haha, witzig - ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. Fahre aber auch 32. Ist doch egal. Aber fuer meinen LG1 werd ich wohl mal wechseln muessen...

Superschoenes SOCOM!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juli 2008)

@HAHA: Ist das eine 180er oder 203er Travis ? Wie bist Du mit der zufrieden ?
Übrigens sehr geil, Socom mit Single Crown !


----------



## haha (24. Juli 2008)

also nicht der einzige mit 32

das ist eine 200er travis tpc + von 2007, die letzte neue 200er in Dland.
an sich bin ich sehr zufrieden, allerdings ist sie sehr linear, man bekommts aber nur bei harten sachen mit. sie bekommt aber noch ein akira tuning, dann dürfte sie perfekt passen....
die 180er travis baut übrigens nur ein paar mm niederiger, habs gerade gestern vergleichen können.


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. Juli 2008)

also wennich mir die ganzen räder angugge habe ich ja nen echten klassiker zum in die runde werfen. ob ich wohl mit der "veralteten technik" dagegen anstinken kann? ich versuchs mal. achja, die obere brücke habe ich jetzt gegen ne gekröpfte ausgetauscht


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Juli 2008)

6i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (30. Juli 2008)

ata-geschwür rausgestossen.
neu mit fox van rc2.


----------



## haha (30. Juli 2008)

die ata löst ja bekanntlich auch fahrwerkskrebs aus
da ist die 36er sicher besser. ansonsten schön clean und ohne farbschnichschnack, macht sich sehr gut.


----------



## Christiaan (30. Juli 2008)

Bruacht nur noch eine Kette, und Schaltzug, und eine Shimano Bremsscheibe


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Juli 2008)

und ne ti feder 
viel spaß mit dem teil!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (30. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön ;-))


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2008)

Update 

mein CC-Schwuchtel-Tourenbike: Intense Spider29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vs63 (31. Juli 2008)

Ohne den hässlichen Bikeständer, finde ich es noch ganz ok!


----------



## Christiaan (31. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> und ne ti feder
> viel spaß mit dem teil!



Nee, Denken sie das Ich von Geld gemacht bin ;-P


----------



## walo (31. Juli 2008)

haha schrieb:


> die ata löst ja bekanntlich auch fahrwerkskrebs aus
> da ist die 36er sicher besser. ansonsten schön clean und ohne farbschnichschnack, macht sich sehr gut.


nicht nur fahrwerkskrebs.
die unterstützung, bei produkt/garantieproblemen, is zu:kotz: bei zocci!
hab echt den hals dicke von den pfeiffen!

merci

gruss


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. August 2008)

Hier nochmal eine kleine Überarbeitung meines Uzzis:
Hope Pro 2 gold mit Dt 6.1
Diabolus Kurbel
Schwarzer SLR Sattel
5050 xx Pedale schwarz gold
Hoffe es gfällt


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2008)

sehr schick!! warum keine güldenen Rotoren? 

Und der Nobby Nic passt irgendwie nicht zum Einsatzbereich dieses Bikes ...was aber dem Aussehen keinen Abbruch tut


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. August 2008)

Für mich tuts der 
Das mit den güldenen Rotoren hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, heb ich mir auf für später, muss ja immer mal was verändern!

Grüße


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Für mich tuts der
> 
> Grüße



Echt was fährst du damit? Eher tourenorientiert?


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. August 2008)

Klar; Blümchenflückfahrt! 
Auf meiner Hausstrecke muss ich erst 14 km bergauffahren, bevor es losgeht, da war der DH etwas schwer. Auf der Strecke ist alles dabei, Sprünge, Senken, Singletrail,...
Der Dh macht natürlich bergab mehr Spaß, bin halt noch am ausprobieren!


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2008)

ich fahr den NN ja auch, aber wirklich nur zum lockeren Touren bzw Grundlagentraining, für alles andere bin ich bisher Minions in 1ply, bzw Swampthing gefahren. Ich glaub am 6.6. wollte ich keinen NN  aber du wirst schon wissen ob das auf deiner Strecke paßt ...bergauf fahren muss ich übrigens auch immer...so´n Mist


----------



## haha (6. August 2008)

kleines update und frisch geputzt,

















da die bremsbeläge auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2008)

Nais !


----------



## DH Sport (6. August 2008)

haha schrieb:


> kleines update und frisch geputzt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ein wirklich sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Team Freak 123 (6. August 2008)

so jungs ich würde mir gerne ein intense m3 kaufen viele sagen das man mit knap 1,80 m noch zu der rahmengröße M greifen soll was sagt ihr dazu es ginbt auch leute die sagen man soll zu L greifen aber wie eht ihr es wie groß ist der unterscheid zu M und L den überhaupt danke schonma für die antworten. mfg chris


----------



## MS- RACING (6. August 2008)

nimm ein M


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2008)

Ich gebe mal einen teilweise unqualifizierten beitrag ab, da ich selbst kein M3 fahre!
Auf jeden Fall kann ich sagen, dass Rahmengröße M bei 6.6 und VPX sehr gut für Fahrer zwischen 1,80-185cm passen. Ich fahre selbst das 6.6.

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Größen bei Intense übertragbar sind, d.h. ich würde mir bei allen Intense-Rahmen größe M kaufen!

Aber sicherlich gibt´s hier genug M3 Fahrer die das genauer sagen können


----------



## Team Freak 123 (6. August 2008)

ist ein L viel länger im oberrohr als ein M oder nicht weil ich weiß das zwischen S und M ein unterscheid zwischen glaub ich 3 cm besteht aber ein kumpel von mir fährt ein S das isch schon viel zu klein für mich deshalb hab ich mich gefragt ob ich nicht gleich ein L nehmen soll mfg chris


----------



## fx:flow (6. August 2008)

lies doch einfach die geodaten -.-


----------



## Team Freak 123 (6. August 2008)

jo mach ich mal mfg chris


----------



## DH_RYDA (6. August 2008)

bin 1,83 und fahre ein M3 in medium und ein 6.6 in  medium d.h. sollte beides passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (6. August 2008)

nice shit des socom, aber weiße leitungen?!   ...naja, ey geil mit der single travis 

hey dh_ryda, ab oktober bin ich übrigens in 8010 anzutreffen  ...also falls dir mal ein kerl aufm schwarzen 6.6 übern weg fährt, bin das ich - wenns mir keiner geklaut hat zumindest   ...werd mich dann eh mal melden um dir n paar lokale trails abzuschwatzen 

cheers


----------



## DH_RYDA (6. August 2008)

hey, coole sache. hast du auch nen downhiller zwecks schöckl-dh? weil fürs dass isses leider zu schade. wenn nicht gibts eine paar coole trails inclusive meinen hometrack (6.6. representen)...


cheers


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. August 2008)

also mit 1,90 cm größe bin ich ein m3 in größe m gefahren...no probs...


----------



## TeeWorks (6. August 2008)

@dh_ryda: ...jupa, wildsau hardride single steht im anschlag, allerdings muss ich gucken, ob ich den ganzen schrott in meine wohnung bringe (3 bikes auf 48qm... uiuiui)  - würd aber gerne meine abfahrts-skills verbessern, da seh ich noch jede menge trainingsbedarf!!


----------



## Christiaan (6. August 2008)

M3 in Medium nehmen!

Oberrohr von Medium ist 23" Large ist 24' und der ist viel zu lang und gross, Bekannter von mit ist 1.90 und hat erst ein Larg,e und ist auf M umgestiegen, da es zu gross war.


----------



## lacorona (6. August 2008)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> also wennich mir die ganzen räder angugge habe ich ja nen echten klassiker zum in die runde werfen. ob ich wohl mit der "veralteten technik" dagegen anstinken kann? ich versuchs mal. achja, die obere brücke habe ich jetzt gegen ne gekröpfte ausgetauscht



würde mir gerne eins zulegen, jedoch finde ich kein M1 in einem gutem Zustand! 
ist das noch eine "richtige" spv gabel? 
hatte früher mal eine dorado ohne spv und die super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (19. August 2008)

Mein SlopeStyle im aktuellen Aufbau. Ich liebe dieses Bike!


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2008)

n schönerer kestre-schutz wäre aber schon angebracht, damit die ganzen kabelbinder da mal wegkommen.
aber schon schick das radel


----------



## TZR (19. August 2008)

Ja, Kabelbinder ab und den Schlauchstreifen mit rotem Gewebeband ankleben.


----------



## P3 Killa (19. August 2008)

Ja ich weis, die Kabelbinder... Hab sie leider immernoch nicht geändert. Werde  jetz wohl roten Moosgummi mit doppelseitigem Klebenband befestigen.


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2008)

ab ins bauhaus/hornbach und in der tesa abteilung 2 rollen selbstklebendes klettband in schwarz kaufen! zurechtschneiden draufkleben optimal!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. August 2008)

ich verwende klebende Fenster- und Türendichtungen aus Schaumgummim
auf jeden Fall in weiß und braun zu bekommen
Perfekt

sehr schönes SS
macht richtig laune mal ne Runde mit zu drehen


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (19. August 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ab ins bauhaus/hornbach und in der tesa abteilung 2 rollen selbstklebendes klettband in schwarz kaufen! zurechtschneiden draufkleben optimal!



Ja, genau...die "Flausch"-Seite.... gut anföhnen, das hält und schaut gut aus...


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (21. August 2008)

So hab meiner Kiste mal ein paar neue teile spendiert: 

Saint Nabe Kurbel und Schaltwerk sowie Mavic Ex721 und ne Kefü (Eigenbau aus ner Shift rolle und ner alten Boxguide)  Fehlt nur noch die 203er Saint Bremsscheibe...


----------



## haha (21. August 2008)

das rote schlopschteil entspricht so ziemlich meinen vorstellungen, sehr schön..
das weiße 6.6 ist auch nicht ohne, allerdings bin ich optisch absoluter fan von 6.6 rahmen in größe s.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (21. August 2008)

sieht edel aus aber schwarze schläuche weg gegen weißes moosgummi band tauschen und schon sieht es noch geiler aus weil die schwrazen schläuche versauen die edle optik bisschen genau wie der sattel den runter en selle italia slr tt drauf in weiß und schon ist es noch leichter und sieht noch edler aus aber trotzdem nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (21. August 2008)

Danke... ist nur kein Weiss sondern Sandfarben... daher auch der Braune Sattel... Weiss und Sand ist nicht so die top kombi...


----------



## bachmayeah (21. August 2008)

weißes gummi wird auch iwann eklig ölig/fettig schwarz...


----------



## haha (21. August 2008)

tatsächlich, sandfarben. brauch ne ganz schöne zeit, um das zu sehen.
hab wahrscheinlich schon schlechte augen. sieht in original sicher besser aus..


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. August 2008)

Tja junga ist ja alles schön und gut hier aber was bringen die ganzen bike bilder wenn die bikes stehen jungs wir brauchen actionbilder oder habt ihr eure bikes nur in der vitrine zum stehen gekauft oder selber aufgebaut schaut euch doch die ironhorse fahrer an die haben jetzt auch ein action thread bräuchten wir auch aber dazu geht mal am besten auf den von alutech die jungs gehen ja richtig ab hätte ich mein bike schon fertig aufgebaut bzw wären schon alle teile da würde ich es ja machen aber leider is noch nix damit schade aber kommt noch! hoffe nicht das ich dann der einzigste und erste bin der ein action bild macht mfg chris


----------



## P3 Killa (23. August 2008)

Da bin ich deiner Meinung, hab mir heute auch schon gedacht das man einen "Intense in Action" Thread braucht. Wäre schön mal zu sehen wie die leute ihre Räder so bewegen!


----------



## TeeWorks (23. August 2008)

hey Freak 123, schonmal was von Satzzeichen gehört, oder bist du wirklich so atemlos? 

...zu Actionbildern, hmm, ja schon ne gute Sache, wenn jemand Lust hat nen geeigneten Spot zu finden und dann nen Kerl der die Kamera beherrscht, damit die Bilder auch eines Intense würdig werden blah blah... naja kurz um, würd gern n paar actionbilder sehen - aber ich für meinen Teil habs bis auf einmal (siehe Fotoalbum) noch nie geschafft, während dem Fahren dran zu denken Bilder von fahrenden Fahrern zu machen   ...und nur zum Posen? Da fahr ich lieber...  

Aber würd mich freuen wenns n paar leute schaffen täten 

Cheers
Flo


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. August 2008)

@ teeworks nein, atemlos bin ich nicht. Außerdem mischst ja auch kräftig bei alutech mit soweit ich das gesehn hab, action mäßig ??? Oder etwa nicht mfg chris


----------



## TeeWorks (23. August 2008)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich sagen, dass wir sicher kein neues Thema für Actionfotos brauchen, dafür gibts viel zu wenig Fahrer! Wenn nötig können wir ja den Titel hier ändern lassen...

...naja scheinbar hat man mit nem Alutechrahmen das Image des Moshers gleich bisserl mitgepachtet  (ohne kaas, ich hab ernsthaft manchmal das Gefühl!) ...und bei Intense isses meißt das Gegenteil, hab ich recht?  

...is a wurscht, wie auch immer, ich würd gern actionfotos machen, werd mich bemühen beim nächsten mal welche schiessen zu lassen - soweit ich nen fähigen fotografen dabei habe! (was - finde ich - der knackpunkt is bei der sache, ich würd einfach nie Bilder hier reinstellen, nur der action wegen. dafür wäre sie auch viel zu beschi**en, die action  )

hier foto das kennts ihr ja eh... und ich entschuldige mich auch nochmal dafür, dass ich da keine mütze aufhabe! 




Gruß
Flo


----------



## P3 Killa (23. August 2008)

Dann stell ich doch auch mal ein Bild rein, ich hoffe die werden noch besser wenn ich mich richtig mit meinem Foto auskenne... Mehr Fotos gibts in meiner Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (23. August 2008)

oookay... verdammt. wieso bin ich so ein schei** anfänger


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. August 2008)

@Teeworks
ne ne versteh mich ned falsch, nur weil man en alutech fährt hat man ja kein mossher image. Sondern ist eher so, das dabei denen die richtige action fotografiert wurde ist ja auch ne relativ kleine edle firma. wie intense würde ich mal sagen auch nicht so oft vertreten glaub mir, wir haben genug intense fahrer hier, um einen action thread aufzumachen einfach weils schön anzuschauen ist nicht wegen dem posen.

@p3Killa genau somuss das sein krasse action krasser drop respekt


----------



## TeeWorks (23. August 2008)

man hat aber generell das gefühl, dass alutechfahrer oft nicht besonders auf ihr material achten, es muss funktionieren (was es ja auch tut) und gut.  ...intensefahrer lieben ihr ihren rahmen ja schon fast.  Ich fühl mich zu meinem 6.6 auch eher hingezogen als zu meiner sau *duckundweg*  

echt nette bilder haste da, P3 Killa, da hat jemand schon einige Skills am start möchte man meinen


----------



## haha (23. August 2008)

na ja, ich hab vor ein paar tagen schon mal über so einen actionthread nachgedacht, finde auch, dass so etwas hier fehlt. 
ich würde halt wie in den anderen foren einen seperaten actionthread vorschlagen. 
mir fehlts halt am fähigen fotografen, allerdings weiß ich, dass das bei einigen anderen intenseridern anders ist
also dann, legt mal los mit intense in action..


----------



## vs63 (24. August 2008)

Grüsse aus der Schweiz!


















grz vs63


----------



## walo (24. August 2008)

geht nicht!
grüsse aus bern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vs63 (24. August 2008)

walo schrieb:


> geht nicht!
> grüsse aus bern ;-)



So voilà


----------



## Geißbock__ (24. August 2008)

@vs63: Ist da eine Bild die Strecke vom Rothorn Richtung Zermatt? Kommt mir Bekannt vor. Schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## vs63 (24. August 2008)

Geißbock schrieb:


> @vs63: Ist da eine Bild die Strecke vom Rothorn Richtung Zermatt? Kommt mir Bekannt vor. Schöne Bilder!!!



Richtig, Bild 2 ist in Zermatt, aber auf der Gornergratseite.

grz vs63


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (24. August 2008)

Willingen


----------



## Team Freak 123 (24. August 2008)

coole bilder schonmal, also seht ihr geht doch jeder intense fahrer hat auch action bilder von sich, net nur die alutech fahrer


----------



## Downhoehl (24. August 2008)

Find die Idee mit den Action-Bildern hier im Thread auch nicht schlecht!

Nicht krass, aber man sieht das die Rädle wenigstens bewegt werden


----------



## INT3NS3 (26. August 2008)

Die Pics sind schon ein wenig alt. Aber bald gehts wieder nach Leogang.


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. August 2008)

hab auch noch eins beizusteuern


----------



## Christiaan (31. August 2008)

So, mal ein Bild von aussen, nicht den Keller,


----------



## fx:flow (31. August 2008)

"m6"-sticker ab und das allerbeste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (31. August 2008)

geiles bike total stimmig aufgebaut nichts zu meckern 10points sauber weiter so mfg chris


----------



## san_andreas (31. August 2008)

Definitiv das beste bisher hier ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## haha (31. August 2008)

super, das m6, vor allem durch die manitou.


----------



## iRider (1. September 2008)

haha schrieb:


> super, das m6, vor allem durch die manitou.



Super Optik ja, aber die Manitou stört funktionell. Wenn da nix an ihren Innereien gemacht wurde kann sie einer Boxxer oder Fox 40 nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## haha (1. September 2008)

@irider:
da hast recht. ohne tuning ists nicht gerade empfehlenswert. andererseits begeistert mich die travis immer damit, wie schön einfach die aufgebaut ist.
wenn akira endlich mal zeit hätte, dann wäre meine auch schon aufgemöbelt.


----------



## Agent Orange 82 (3. September 2008)

Dann post ich meins auch mal


----------



## Team Freak 123 (3. September 2008)

cool sehr cool aber das bin ich ja schon gewöhnt von dir auf jeden fall mal 10 points


----------



## DH Sport (4. September 2008)

das ist meins


----------



## DH Sport (4. September 2008)

und im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (4. September 2008)

des is meins jetz endlich soweit fertig


----------



## DH Sport (4. September 2008)

hab noch eins...versprochen, dass letzte


----------



## Christiaan (4. September 2008)

DH Sport schrieb:


> das ist meins



Muss Ich noch regeln, ein Rotes Travis 2008, oder vielleicht doch ein dorado 2009, aber die wird denke Ich wieder teuer, um die EUR 2000


----------



## TeeWorks (6. September 2008)

damits nich zu langweilig wird, hier mal wieder bissl single track action 











Cheers
Flo


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

schon aus graz-umgebung?


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2008)

Bisserl höher...Davos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (8. September 2008)

bezüglich:



>






MS- RACING schrieb:


> Das "M3"das auf dem Foto abgebildet ist, ist tatsächlich das Bike, dass der Jeff für den Matti für Sea Otter Classics gebaut hatte. Leider stellte sich bei den Tests in den Wochen zuvor heraus, dass dieses spezielle Bike zu tief war und so wurde der Einsatz abgeblasen.
> 
> Wie schon richtig erwähnt ist es KEIN Vorläufer von Matti EVO M6, der sich zum normalen M6 auch durch ein längeres Oberrohr unterscheidet.
> 
> Ob das "M3" mal in Serie gebaut wird, ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht klar und wird sich vermutlich erst zur Eurobike hin entscheiden. Der Prototyp wird auf jeden Fall noch mal von Matti getestet und dann wird man sehen.



was ich ja toll finde ist, dass allesamt bei intense (oder besser ms-racing) von dem bike auf der eurobike überhaut nix wussten und behauptet haben,
dass es das nicht gibt, sowas noch nie gebaut wurde oder existiert . hätte da zu gerne das bild dabei gehabt, um zu sehen was die dann sagen.

als ich das ibc erwähnt hatte, haben die erst recht nix mehr davon wissen wollen, weil da anschiend eh nur mist drin steht,
die leute da nur scheiß rein schreiben und die sowieso nicht wissen wozu es das forum überhaupt gibt - alles klar...

tolle kundenberatung und verprellung .


----------



## MS- RACING (8. September 2008)

Ja hoppala,

also ich möchte mich hier gleich mal für den Kommentar bezüglich IBC entschuldigen.

Das die Leute vor Ort nichts zu dem Bike sagen konnten liegt vor allem daran, dass es sich bei dem abgebildeten Bike um einen Prototypen handelt, der eigentlich nur vom Matti getestet wird. Zur Zeit wird vor allem an der Geometrie gearbeitet (so, dass der Steuerwinkel, Sag und Federweg einfach gut harmonieren), um das Bike für den Renneinsatz fertig zu bekommen- ob das Bike in Serie produziert werden wird steht zum momentanen Zeitpunkt nicht fest.

Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass Du so abgefertigt wurdest und kann mich nur noch mal entschuldigen. Schade, dass Du nicht die Gelegenheit hattest den Jeff oder mich direkt zu fragen- die Antwort hätte mit Sicherheit anders ausgesehen.


----------



## pEju (8. September 2008)

ok entschuldigung angenommen .

mir kam es auch komisch vor, dass da absolut KEINER von dem bike was wußte.

die haben auch gemeint ich kann gerne die amis fragen,
die mir aber auch nix anderes sagen werden...

leider waren die nicht mehr da - denk mal das war jeff steber mit gefolge.

so haben die halt MICH als idioten da stehen lassen - obwohl das im grunde DIE waren.
naja - konnte dann aber auch nix mehr sagen - und bin dann einfach wieder gegangen.

freu mich aber, dass ich wenigstens hier in dem "blöden" ibc
noch kompetente auskunft bekomme .


----------



## DH Sport (8. September 2008)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> bezüglich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deine Aussage überrascht mich das wir /MS Racing von diesem Bike nichts wissen...WIR kennen dieses Bike!!!! Auf der Messe wurde Dir nichts anderes gesagt. Dieses Bike geht NICHT in Serie wie viele andere Intense Prototypen auch.
Es hat nur einen Prototypstatus, sonst nichts. Wir haben uns auf der Messe nur auf Modelle beschränkt die es zu kaufen gibt oder geben wird.


Schöne Grüße Harry
MS Racing


----------



## Christiaan (8. September 2008)

Jetzt zur Sache, wann kann Ich endlich ein Tazer VP FRO Rahmen kaufen das gleiche das Anneke auch fahrt? Also das hier:





Gebraucht ist auch kein problem!


----------



## MS- RACING (8. September 2008)

DH Sport schrieb:


> Deine Aussage überrascht mich das wir /MS Racing von diesem Bike nichts wissen...WIR kennen dieses Bike!!!! Auf der Messe wurde Dir nichts anderes gesagt. Dieses Bike geht NICHT in Serie wie viele andere Intense Prototypen auch.
> Es hat nur einen Prototypstatus, sonst nichts. Wir haben uns auf der Messe nur auf Modelle beschränkt die es zu kaufen gibt oder geben wird.
> 
> 
> ...



um diese Aussage zu ergänzen: wie ich schon zuvor erwähnt habe, wird dieses Bike in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Matti entwickelt- aktuell handelt es sich um einen Prototypen und ob dieser in Serie kommen wird, ist abhängig davon, ob das Bike so funktioniert wie es sich die involvierten Personen vorstellen und ob das Bike den Bedarf einer größeren Klientel abdeckt... natürlich kann es passieren, dass das Bike ein Spezialrad für den Worldcup bleibt, es ist aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht auszuschließen, dass es vielleicht eine "limited edition" geben wird.

Für Fragen zu Prototypen schickt bitte eine Nachricht an mich, da diese Bikes meistens dem Team (und zum Team schreib nur ich hier offiziell) vorbehalten sind und somit außer Teamoffizielle niemand über derartige Produkte eine kompetente Auskunft geben kann.


----------



## iRider (8. September 2008)

Das klingt ja nach den guten alten Bikecrew-Zeiten.  Hoffe nicht das dies an der Marke Intense liegt 



NorcoFox schrieb:


> ok entschuldigung angenommen .
> 
> mir kam es auch komisch vor, dass da absolut KEINER von dem bike was wußte.
> 
> ...


----------



## santo77 (9. September 2008)

Die von ms-racing sind schwer in Ordnung


----------



## santacruza (9. September 2008)

und wenn man auf ner messe als aussteller von hunderten selbsternannten "fachmännern" zugemüllt wird scheint es wohl leider zu passieren, dass einer der es nicht bös meint etwas den unmut abbekommt, den die vorhergehenden schlaumeier verursacht haben. alles nur menschlich und hat sicher nix mit kunden verprellen zu tun...seid lieb zueinander


----------



## dh-biker (9. September 2008)

Bin genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (10. September 2008)

mal ne doofe frage:
sollten wir nicht dazu tendieren für bike action bilder nen eigenen fred hier zu eröffnen?
ich wäre dafür.


----------



## DH Sport (10. September 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage:
> sollten wir nicht dazu tendieren für bike action bilder nen eigenen fred hier zu eröffnen?
> ich wäre dafür.



Gute Idee


----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. September 2008)

ich bin schon lang dafür, hab leider mein m3 rahmen verkauft, warum dafür beiß ich mir jetzt noch in arsch! aber wollte geld haben, und mir en komplett neuen rahmen holen. der bald kommt  kein intense mehr mal was anderes probieren.


----------



## haha (10. September 2008)

meine rede, eigener fred ist am besten


----------



## bachmayeah (10. September 2008)

iss drin..fleißig bilder posten


----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. September 2008)

endlich, danke das mir das jemand abgenommen hat wirklich super, endlich wie in so vielen anderen foren auch haben nun intense fahrer ihren eigenen actio thread perfekt.  ride on


----------



## iNSANE! (17. September 2008)

Meins - bald kommen Updates


----------



## TeeWorks (17. September 2008)

verflucht geile möhre, alter   , bist also die 66 doch losgeworden... die neue is ne talas, oder? ...wie macht die sich? Hatte nämlich den eindruck, dass die auch net soo besonders soft geht, als ich sie kürzlich getestet hab... :/


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2008)

Schaut eher nach Van aus, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Tolles Bike. Angenehm schlicht  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2008)

Dürfte ne `97er Talas sein

Felix,sauschönes SS...und wenn dann auch noch die neuen Füße dran sind ,einfach perfekt!


----------



## ewoq (17. September 2008)

97 wäre krass


----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2008)

Jo,hast natürlich Recht,`07...alt und doll halt


----------



## numinisflo (17. September 2008)

Heisses ss. Vermute mal das da deemax rankommen...


----------



## TeeWorks (17. September 2008)

wtf noooo  ...is doch schön wies is!


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2008)

Die neuen silbernen würden schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2008)

Silber kannste getrost vergessen,der Bua hat nämlich Geschmack


----------



## TeeWorks (17. September 2008)

ou... das heißt? gelb?  ....aaaaaaaaah


----------



## haha (17. September 2008)

rote 2350er, aber nur die mit dem orangen aufkleber


----------



## bachmayeah (17. September 2008)

@ iNSANE!: bock dein weißes gegen mein werksrotes zu tauschen  würd sich gut neben dem m6 machen


----------



## Christiaan (18. September 2008)

Insane hat doch ein medium, kein Large......


----------



## bachmayeah (18. September 2008)

och zur not fahr ich auch medium  war ja auch nur mehr oder weniger ein witz


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2008)

Ohje ohje was hier alles spekuliert und geredet wird! Jetzt melde ich mich mal selbst zu wort.
Ja, ist eine 97er  Talas - und die geht auch ganz gut soweit. Hatte ich ja schon in meinem Nomad drin.
Die wird über den Winter noch weiss. Dann werde ich noch ein paar rot eloxierte Akzente setzen.
Bei den Wheels war der gelbe DeeMax schon fast sicher, aber jetzt plötzlich doch nicht mehr ganz.
Soulbro sein Switch fand ich mit Gelb ne gute Inspiration - aber kommt Zeit kommt (Lauf)Rad.
Bachmayeah - Wenn uns unsere Farben mal langweilen machen wir einfach mal nen Tausch  Bisschen so wie in den exclusiven Autoclubs - Autos auf Zeit haben. Du verkaufst Deine Böcke ja eh nur (wie ich) wenn die Farbe keinen Reiz im Auge mehr auslößt, oder?
Schönen Tag!


----------



## bachmayeah (19. September 2008)

oder ich lass es bei b&s pulvern.. hab da eh noch was gut bei denen... 
aber rote akzente... übertreibs nicht..
hätte ja auch gerne am ss die blanken schrauben und nicht diese komplett schwarzen.


----------



## iRider (19. September 2008)

Wow, das klingt ja hier sehr nach ner Runde Mädels beim Klamottenshoppen.


----------



## InSanE888 (19. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (19. September 2008)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> bezüglich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier nochmal das gleiche Geschoss (diesmal auf Sun-Rims unterwegs) und daher aktuelleren Datums. Is also zum Glück nicht in vergessenheit geraten.
Das eine is laut Littermag aus Mount St.Anne...

Also hoff ma mal weiter auf 2009...


----------



## TeeWorks (20. September 2008)

ähhm.. sind zwar ja ganz schöne bilder von lehikoinens bike, aber des hier is doch eigentlich der 'show _your_ ride' - thread 

so, aktuelles setup mit 909 DCEX Lite 2.35, der grip is echt wohoo...!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (20. September 2008)

schönes 6.6.

sorry für den bilderpost, aber es wurde auch hier danach gefragt.
Ich kann den Beitrag leider nimmer löschen. Das kann aber gern ein Admin übernehmen. Mittlerweile hab ich die Bilder sowiso schon an nen anderen, passenderen Ort verbannt, da ich mir das selbe gedacht habe...


----------



## dh-biker (20. September 2008)

ups jetzt ist es weiß


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2008)

Fantastisch. 
Würde gerne mal ein Bild komplett von der Seite sehen.


----------



## dh-biker (20. September 2008)

Kannste haben


----------



## ewoq (20. September 2008)

strebenschutz geht besser


----------



## TeeWorks (20. September 2008)

alter was sind n das für monsterreifen, schaun so die 2,5er aus?  (ok kommt auch wegen der fetten felge ziemlich dick rüber  ) ...saugeil is natürlich auch die BOS, is aber ja sowieso klar.

...jetzt noch nen rotschwarzen sattel   ...lustig find ich die Alutech stütze!  

Ich weiß nicht wies bei euch is, aber bei meiner kettenführung springt die kette bei der führungsrolle an der kettenstrebe ziemlich stark, so dass da schon einiges an der strebe unten abgewetzt wurde, der neoprenschutz komplett zerfezt an der stelle... muss ich mal solider machen. Aber der dh-biker hat da ja komplett nix    ...bei dir kein kettenschlag an der stelle?


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. September 2008)

So wies da steht 
Die Reifen sind echt Monster! Die wiegen bestimmt soviel wie das ganze Rad ohne Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2008)

@dh-biker: Wuderschön in weiß ! Mit einem besseren Strebenschutz zieh' ich es als Wallpaper in Betracht.
P.S. Decals von den Felgen.


----------



## dh-biker (20. September 2008)

also das sind die INTENSE 909 Reifen in 26x2,5" 2-ply. Weiß nicht aber so mega fett wie finde ich sie gar nicht. Vielleicht kommt das nur auf dem Foto so rüber. Das Gewicht ist wie bei einem Maxxis Highroller. Also echt nicht die Welt. Ich habe mittlerweile keine SRAM Kette mehr, weil diese extrem auschlägt und habe jetzt ne KMC dran. Die ist besser.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (20. September 2008)

wie wir in Tirol sagen würden:  "A saubere Gschicht"


----------



## iRider (21. September 2008)

dh-biker schrieb:


> ups jetzt ist es weiß



Jaja, mit Perwoll wäre das nicht passiert. 

Schickes Socom. Was hast Du denn für eine Ti-Feder drauf (Marke, Härte)? Die sieht sehr schlank aus.


----------



## abiot (21. September 2008)

mal wieder meins, nach langer zeit....ich vermisse den sommer 





grüße


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2008)

Traumbike !
@abiot: hast du ein ungefähres Gewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiot (21. September 2008)

nein, tut mir leid noch nie gewogen.....
bin am überlegen ob die nächsten felgen weiß werden sollten.....(sun rims oder so...)
grüße


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2008)

Bitte keine weißen Mode-Felgen ! Ist doch geil so, pures Understatement.


----------



## abiot (22. September 2008)

ja das schon.....allerdings gefallen mir die neueren mavic felgen auch nicht
wirklich.....
grüße


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2008)

Vielleicht kriegst noch irgendwo schlicht schwarze... Solange du nur kein Spank drauf machst.


----------



## numinisflo (6. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein fast fertiges Socom. Fehlt noch ein einheitlicher LRS, bin gerade am überlegen ob es der Spinergy oder der Mavic/Hope wird. Dann wird noch die Sattelstütze u. Klemme getauscht, das ist nur übergangsmäßig verbaut.
Größtes Problem war die Kettenführung, habe da an meiner rumgebastelt und sie hat trotzdem nie richtig gepasst - daher die Frage an die Socom-Fahrer: Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Oktober 2008)

also flo... schöne foddos von deinen bikes machen iss nich so dein ding. bin mal gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn es dann wirlich fertig ist.


----------



## fx:flow (6. Oktober 2008)

mit meiner stütze und klemme ist schon mal wieder ein gutes stück geschafft. ich vermute mal, dass du kein zwerg bist. stütze raus, lässt sich bestimmt schöner fahren und besser aussehen tuts auch.

willste die lg auch?


----------



## haha (6. Oktober 2008)

@numinisflo:
sieht doch schon ganz gut aus die kiste. den spacer unterm vorbau würd ich aber noch rausnehmen, verbessert sicher noch einiges am fahrverhalten.
zur kettenführung: die e13 lg passt, wie schon erwähnt, sicher.
ich bin gerade dabei, eine carbocage mit iscg befestigung zu montieren, allerdings muss ich an der noch etwas ausfräsen, dass sie passt. ist aber auch kein riesen aufwand. wenns fertig ist, gibts fotos.


----------



## numinisflo (6. Oktober 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also flo... schöne foddos von deinen bikes machen iss nich so dein ding. bin mal gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn es dann wirlich fertig ist.



Ja Henning, da hast du leider recht. Bin echt eine absolute Foto-Pfeife, mich ärgerts auch jedes Mal wenn ich die Bilder seh u. das Bike nicht richtig rüberkommt. Aber es ist eine Granate.
Werde am Wochenende mal einen Kollegen mit ner guten Kamera u. weniger Talentfreiheit befragen und um Beistand bitten.




fx:flow schrieb:


> mit meiner stütze und klemme ist schon mal wieder ein gutes stück geschafft. ich vermute mal, dass du kein zwerg bist. stütze raus, lässt sich bestimmt schöner fahren und besser aussehen tuts auch.
> 
> willste die lg auch?



Die Geschichte mit der Stütze hat sich ja endlich aufgeklärt - danke dir nochmal.
Auf dem Bild ist eine RF Deus aus absoluten Restbeständen verbaut, welche so extrem gekürzt ist, dass ich sie dem Sattelrohr zuliebe keinen Zentimeter weiter ausfahren wollte.

Über die lg reden wir auf jeden Fall nochmal.


@haha: Ja, die Spacergeschichte wird noch optimiert bzw. perfektioniert. Langsam aber sicher wird die Kiste so dem Endzustand angenähert.


----------



## ewoq (6. Oktober 2008)

das wird gut!

(die klemme muss aber weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke, mir gefällt es auch optisch immer besser. Und gehen tut es wahnsinnig gut!
Sattelklemme ist/war nur eine Leihgabe.


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2008)

haha schrieb:


> zur kettenführung: die e13 lg passt, wie schon erwähnt, sicher.



Das stimmt im Prinzip schon. Eine "wide" (W) backplate passt aber besser als die normale und man muss sie trotzdem entweder nach Aussen spacern oder anfräsen um genug Platz zwischen ihr und dem Gelenkbolzen zu erhalten.


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2008)

Intense SS works red in Größe M. Steht evtl. auch zum Verkauf an. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## walo (13. Oktober 2008)

mein 6.6 im parkoutfit.



da ich wieder spass an grobem sport gefunden hab und mein schätzchen, mit schleifender bremsscheibe, an der kettenstrebe, mich um eine zweitgespielin gebeten hat, gibts anfang nächstes jahr was gröberes.
freu!
grüsse


----------



## Trickz (13. Oktober 2008)

ganz schön zusammengewürfelt dein socom flo 
naja wird schon werden, viel spaß damit


----------



## walo (14. Oktober 2008)

wie zusammengewürfelt?
das muss so sein


----------



## Trickz (14. Oktober 2008)

walo schrieb:


> wie zusammengewürfelt?
> das muss so sein



heisst du flo und ist das ein socom


----------



## walo (14. Oktober 2008)

ups,jetzt wo du es sagst,natürlich nicht.
frag mich aber nicht wie ich das verpeilt hab.
einfach weitermachen, wie nichts gewesen wäre.
danke


----------



## Trickz (14. Oktober 2008)

kein ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes 6.6! 

Und damit noch ein paar mehr Bilder zu sehen sind, erdreiste ich mich mal TRICKZ superschönes SOCOM in toller Kulisse zu posten. Das Foto ist viel zu schön als das man es in der Gallery verstauben lassen sollte!
Ich hoffe das geht klar


----------



## walo (17. Oktober 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Sehr schönes 6.6!


merci!


----------



## haha (18. Oktober 2008)

und hier nochmal meins mit einem haufen updates:


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Update, nachdem die Totem den Geist aufgab! Jetzt mit 66 RC3, Muddy Mary und XO gold:


----------



## haha (20. Oktober 2008)

ist doch ein absolut schicker hobel, dein uzzi. 
du scheinst aber ziemlich abgeneigt gegenüber lackschäden am hinterbau zu sein. das gleiche mach ich aber auch, wenns z.B. in den bikepark geht.


----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2008)

haha schrieb:


> ist doch ein absolut schicker hobel, dein uzzi.
> du scheinst aber ziemlich abgeneigt gegenüber lackschäden am hinterbau zu sein. das gleiche mach ich aber auch, wenns z.B. in den bikepark geht.



Wieso? Ist ein Bike, da gehören Kampfspuren dazu, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (21. Oktober 2008)

@irider:
stimmt, wenn mans aber vermeiden kann, versuch ich das zu tun..
man lässt ja schließlich auch nicht die kette auf die blanke strebe schlagen.
macht jeder wie er will.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2008)

@haha: ein absoluter Traum, dein Socom !
Das Uzzi ist auch guuuut !


----------



## haha (23. Oktober 2008)

thx..
aber ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2008)

Wieso ? Was fehlt noch ? (außer einem schwarzen Lenker ?)


----------



## haha (23. Oktober 2008)

der lenker war schon mal schwarz, der weiße bleibt, da ich nen bulk nie wieder so günstig bekomme.
ansonsten geht noch ne titanfeder ab, die pedale haben mittlerweile auch schon 6 jahre auf dem buckel und die travis muss endlich zum tuner. akira hat aber irgendwie nie zeit, naja, im winter wird sich schon was ergeben.
meine heliusbaustelle hat jetzt aber erstmal vorrang, aber das weißt ja eh schon.


----------



## haha (23. Oktober 2008)

und eins hab ich noch vergessen, mit den formula ones bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden, danke aber trotzdem nochmal an den fx:flow für die teile.
wenn bei denen tuningbeläge auch nicht weiterhelfen, dann probiere ich noch die moto v2, und wenn die mir immer noch nicht passt, dann werdens die gustav m. bisher hab ich immer nen bogen drum gemacht, bin die aber ein paarmal gefahren und war schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2008)

Die V2 wird scho passen, kannst du mir glauben. Vorallem sind die Hebel erheblich schöner zu greifen, als bei der Gustl.


----------



## haha (23. Oktober 2008)

stimmt, die gustl hebel sind unter aller sau. allerdings muss man bei der bremsleistung auch nicht gerade fest zupacken


----------



## Trickz (27. Oktober 2008)

dazu kann ich dir nur sagen, dass ich mit meiner moto top zufrieden bin. 
vorher gustl und m6 gefahren, mit der gustl nur probleme und von der m6 zur moto merke ich keinen unterschied (beides top bremsen)


----------



## haha (27. Oktober 2008)

ja, die gustl. bei manchen geht die top, bei anderen nicht. jetzt bleibt aber erstmal alles wies ist, die one ist schon super, nur besser geht halt immer.
mit ner hope wart ich noch, bis mein händler hope im netz hat, dann gibts gute preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. Oktober 2008)

hatte auch nie probleme mit der gustl,meine erste,noch mit gelben sätteln und blanken sättel fährt heute noch nen kumpel von mir(ist locker mal sechs jahre alt aber eher acht) und meine 05er die ich jetzt fahre funztr immernoch perfekt


----------



## bachmayeah (2. November 2008)

bored.. daher


----------



## Team Freak 123 (2. November 2008)

wie viel wiegt dein rad den so wie es da steht? und wie fährt es, sich bestimmt geil. sieht auf jeden fall mal geil aus.   ride on


----------



## xMARTINx (2. November 2008)

ja mir gefällts auch immernoch sehr gut!


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2008)

Wie immer super ! Mit flacher Boxxer-Brücke isses perfekt !


----------



## haha (5. November 2008)

das m6 taugt voll, in rot hats mir aber noch besser gefallen..


----------



## Christiaan (5. November 2008)

haha schrieb:


> das m6 taugt voll, in rot hats mir aber noch besser gefallen..



Sein M6 in rot steht bei mir Zuhause


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2008)

Laß mal sehen !


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. November 2008)

Das ist meins!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2008)

Verdammt ! Ich liebe dies M6 !


----------



## Christiaan (6. November 2008)

Hier dann meins mal wieder, jetzt hat Sie wieder ein Ti Feder, und hoffenlich bald endlich die 2009 Saint Kurbeln in 165mm, 170mm ist wirklich zu lang!


----------



## Trickz (6. November 2008)

die m6 sind einfach geil


----------



## haha (8. November 2008)

mal wieder ein kleines update:






xtr kurbel und slr sattel


----------



## Trickz (8. November 2008)

kommt gut die kurbel und der sattel


----------



## klemmi (9. November 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> kommt gut die kurbel und der sattel



Aussehen tut der SLR gut und er ist auch richtig schön, leicht. Aber zum sitzen ist der mal gar nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (9. November 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Aussehen tut der SLR gut und er ist auch richtig schön, leicht. Aber zum sitzen ist der mal gar nichts...


#

aber sitzen tun eh nur die Mailänder beim fahren...


----------



## haha (9. November 2008)

na ja, mein alter sattel war auch nicht bequemer, bei den paar minuten die ich drauf sitzte ists egal. viel mehr frag ich mich, wie lange das teil halten wird..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. November 2008)

Für XC finde ich den SLR super, da wird er für DH wo man eh wenig sitzt schon passen.
Das einzige, wenn es dich legt ist er leider schnell hinüber.


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2008)

Sehr schön das Socom ! Schwarzen Schaltzug bitte !


----------



## numinisflo (9. November 2008)

Das Socom mit der Travis SC u. der neuen XTR-Kurbel ist wirklich extrem gut. Nur der weiße Schaltzug u. der Intensetypische Kabelverlegungsdilettantismus stören.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. November 2008)

naja gabel is ned so mein fall aber sonst is es klasse


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. November 2008)

Wenn eine Manitou dann nur Dorado!


----------



## fl1p (9. November 2008)

Christiaan schrieb:


> ...und hoffenlich bald endlich die 2009 Saint Kurbeln in 165mm, 170mm ist wirklich zu lang!



Beim m6 wär mir auch eine 165mm Kurbel noch zu lang.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. November 2008)

nee gar keine manitou, manitou sucks. wenn ne boxxer worldcup akira tuned, oder ne 888akira tuned, rest vergessen. aber das is geschmacksache, jeder wie er will ride on


----------



## fx:flow (9. November 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> nee gar keine manitou, manitou sucks



ach.. so'n scheiss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. November 2008)

wegen was ach son scheiß, ich mag manitou gabeln einfach ned. ganz einfach! hab aber ja geschrieben, jeder soll fahren was er fahren will, damit hab ich kein problem und nur weil jemand ne manitou fährt muss das ja nix heißen. also!! ride on


----------



## Trickz (9. November 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das Socom mit der Travis SC u. der neuen XTR-Kurbel ist wirklich extrem gut. Nur der weiße Schaltzug u. der Intensetypische Kabelverlegungsdilettantismus stören.



dabei kann man die züge so schön über den dämpfer führen


----------



## haha (10. November 2008)

die manitou travis ist tatsächlich nicht besonders toll, ich hoffe aber, dass akira bald endlich mal zeit hat, sich meiner gabel anzunehmen. dann soll das teil ja super gehen, mal sehen. die substanz der gabel ist aber super, einfacher aufbau, gute verarbeitung und natürlich ein günstiger preis. als fan von sc gabeln hab ich aber eh keine wahl.

der schaltzug bleibt erstmal weiß, ich hab davon noch ein paar meter, so schlimm find ichs gar nicht. die zugverlegung werd ich mal ändern, evtl. geht die schaltung ja noch ein bisschen besser..


----------



## numinisflo (13. November 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> dabei kann man die züge so schön über den dämpfer führen



Ich bin da noch in der Erprobungsphase.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (14. November 2008)

Mal wieder mein Rädchen ,geändert wird demnächst ,2009 Saint Kurbel und ne neue Bremse.


----------



## haha (14. November 2008)

echt fett, das orange ist super. bin schon gespannt, was es für bremsen werden.


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2008)

Tolles Bike ! Die neue V2 würde passen.


----------



## Christiaan (14. November 2008)

Ah, sie wartne auch auf die neue 165mm Saint 2009 Kurbeln


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (15. November 2008)

Ja Christiaan , Leider :-(  wird aber noch eins paat Tage dauern bis sie da ist !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. November 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein Rädchen ,geändert wird demnächst ,2009 Saint Kurbel und ne neue Bremse.



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHNSINN. *coooooooooooooooooooooler Rahmen*orange


----------



## numinisflo (20. November 2008)

Sehr geil dein M6 in Hot Rod Orange! 
Warum willst du die Bremse tauschen?


----------



## Trickz (20. November 2008)

weil er im leichtbauwahn ist


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (20. November 2008)

Weil ich mal was anderes testen will , ich habe  ja die Option warum soll ich es nicht machen ,wenn es nicht taugt kommen die wieder drauf .
( ich hoffe man kann mich ein bischen verstehen , die Gustav ist schon geil da gibt es NIX )


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2008)

Auch wieder eine Magura ? Von denen gibts doch nix gescheites außer der Gustav.


----------



## haha (20. November 2008)

wie war das? etwas leichtere bremse von magura (magnesium)...
so zumindest hab ich das im fotoalbum gelesen. ne marta mag wirds ja wohl nicht werden, vielleicht ne neue gustl aus mag...
wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FTF (21. November 2008)

update:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## haha (21. November 2008)

ist aber keine würdige bildqualität für ein intense..


----------



## numinisflo (21. November 2008)

Ich mach zwar auch reudige Fotos, aber so schlecht sind nicht mal meine. Mach mal bessere, würde mich schon auch im Detail interessieren dein Bike.
Btw - schwarzen Socom zeugt natürlich von Geschmack.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2008)

@san andreas : ..was is denn gegen martha und louise zu sagen ???????


----------



## xMARTINx (22. November 2008)

martha und louise gehören nicht an nen dh-rad,wobei es jede bremse gegen ne gustl schwer haben dürfte.lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## samsnatch13 (22. November 2008)

mein uzzi mit dem folgende teilen,
uzzi vpx M 2007
revox mit Ti feder
totem solo air
raceface diabolus kurbeln , 2 vorbau und kettenblat
chris king 1.5 
hope moto 6 203mm
odi intense 
easton monkeybar ea70 midrise
thomson elite sattelstutz
sella italia slr elite
chris king 20mm mit ex729 und dtswiss alpine 3 speichen
chris king 12x150mm mit ex729 und dtswiss alpine 3 speichen
X0 schaltwerk und schalthebel
nokon schaltzug
dmr v12 magnesium mit titan achsen
mrp carbon kettenfuhrer
big betty's 2.4
gesammt gewicht 16,4kg
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2719698/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2719696/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2719692/


----------



## ewoq (22. November 2008)

gefällt


----------



## samsnatch13 (22. November 2008)




----------



## haha (22. November 2008)

schönes teil, nur die reifen würden mich nerven. die hinterbremse könnt man noch schöner verlegen, aber ich brauch da nichts sagen, hab ja den gleichen verhau.


----------



## Trickz (23. November 2008)

sehr geiles uzzi,
macht doch einfach die schrauben oben auf und legt die leitungen da durch, son act is das auch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2008)

Tolles Bike.


----------



## hacke242 (4. Dezember 2008)

Endlich fertig:

Rahmen: Socom M
Sattel und Stütze: SDG
Gabel: Fox 40RC 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5
Feder: Fox 500x3.15 Titan
Schaltung: Sram x.0 
Vorbau: Syntace SuperForce
Lenker: Syntace Vector
Griffe: Intense 
Bremse: The one Formula
Klemme: Tune Würger
Kurbel: Clavicula DH 
Kettenführung: 77 Freesolo 
Pedal: NC 17 Magnesium 
Laufräder: DT Swiss 1750 + Naben (h:150mm!)
Hohlgebohrte Steckachse (50g)
Reifen: Intense DH + Edge


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2008)

Was ist fertig ?


----------



## hacke242 (4. Dezember 2008)

och, nichts!


----------



## ewoq (4. Dezember 2008)

sollte leicht sein, reifen sind allerdings fürn arsch


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2008)

geile kiste, bis auf den laufradsatz incl schon angesprochenen reifen


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2008)

Schön ! Ein bessers Bild hats verdient ! Die 40 rockt im Socom.


----------



## hacke242 (4. Dezember 2008)

hoffe ihr meint die ollen Bettys. Die Intense-Schlappen sind ein Traum.


----------



## hacke242 (4. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schön ! Ein bessers Bild hats verdient ! Die 40 rockt im Socom.



Ja, ich weiß. Sorry, aber ich war so Stolz drauf, das das Scheißteil endlich fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (4. Dezember 2008)

die bettys 

ein foto an der waage und ein schönes bild vom rad MUSST du aber einstellen!


----------



## hacke242 (4. Dezember 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> die Bettys
> 
> Ein Foto An Der Waage Und Ein Schönes Bild Vom Rad Musst Du Aber Einstellen!



Unbedingt!


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2008)

wieso endlich fertig? hast du das nicht schon ne weile?
was bringts denn jetzt so final auf die waage


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2008)

Sollte schön leicht sein, so wie die Partlist ausschaut.


----------



## hacke242 (4. Dezember 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> wieso endlich fertig? hast du das nicht schon ne weile?
> was bringts denn jetzt so final auf die waage



Stimmt. Nur Formula, DT´s und die Ti-Feder sind Brandnew. Gewicht muss ich noch mal mit den Intense-Reifen wiegen. Bislang 16,5Kg.


----------



## iRider (4. Dezember 2008)

hacke242 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Nur Formula, DT´s und die Ti-Feder sind Brandnew. Gewicht muss ich noch mal mit den Intense-Reifen wiegen. Bislang 16,5Kg.



Mit den Teilen hätte ich auf unter 16 kg getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2008)

würde nochmal die waage überprüfen, dass es 17 mit 2plys wiegt kann ich mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## hacke242 (4. Dezember 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> würde nochmal die waage überprüfen, dass es 17 mit 2plys wiegt kann ich mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen



Oh GottoGott. Bin ich jetzt etwa in diesen albernen Gewichtsbattle geraten?


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2008)

aha. ne denke nicht, man wird sich doch mal wundern dürfen  
der partlist nach könnte man schon ein wenig auf leichtbauwahn schliessen also versteh ich deinen spruch nicht so ganz...


----------



## Team Freak 123 (5. Dezember 2008)

schönes bike erstmal, sattel würde ich noch runter machen und nen slr drauf. spart nochmal gewicht, wenn wir schon dabei sind. Ne passt so, hab aber auch gedacht das es leichter ist, egal. viel spaß damit, ride on


----------



## iRider (5. Dezember 2008)

hacke242 schrieb:


> Oh GottoGott. Bin ich jetzt etwa in diesen albernen Gewichtsbattle geraten?



Wenn man Clavicula-Kurbeln, Ti-Feder und DT1750 an einen Rad hat und Bild des Rades, Teileliste und Gewicht postet dann darf man sich nicht wundern.  
Und wenn Du keine Diskussion willst, wieso stellst Du dann überhaupt Dein Rad hier ein?


----------



## hacke242 (5. Dezember 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> aha. ne denke nicht, man wird sich doch mal wundern dürfen
> der partlist nach könnte man schon ein wenig auf leichtbauwahn schliessen also versteh ich deinen spruch nicht so ganz...



Du hast ja recht. Nur möchte ich nicht in so aberwitzige Diskussionen rutschen, die über jedes Gramm feilschen. Ich habe in erster Linie nur die Abstimmung der Fahreigenschaften im Kopf und (mit den richtigen Reifen!) geht das Ding richtig ab. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Gewicht . Sorry wenn es etwas schnodderig rüber kam.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Dezember 2008)

Reifen: Intense DH + Edge 
daher rührt das gewicht 
ich find weiße intense räder voll schaiße 
aber gut zu sehen wie sich der lrs im weißen i-rahmen macht.


----------



## hacke242 (5. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Reifen: Intense DH + Edge
> daher rührt das gewicht
> ich find weiße intense räder voll schaiße
> aber gut zu sehen wie sich der lrs im weißen i-rahmen macht.



Hi Mr. bachmayeah, mal unter uns und ich hoffe kein anderer ist gerade online  "w a s  m e i n s t   d u   m i t    I r s ?"


----------



## hacke242 (5. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Reifen: Intense DH + Edge
> daher rührt das gewicht
> ich find weiße intense räder voll schaiße
> aber gut zu sehen wie sich der lrs im weißen i-rahmen macht.



Hi Mr. bachmayeah, mal unter uns und ich hoffe kein anderer ist gerade online  "w a s  m e i n s t   d u   m i t    I r s ?" 

Du meinst den Laufradsatz, gell? Ich Depp.


----------



## haha (5. Dezember 2008)

Lrs=Laufradsatz.

schönes gerät, würde mir auch gefallen, hätts mir aber deutlich leichter vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (5. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> Lrs=Laufradsatz.
> 
> schönes gerät, würde mir auch gefallen, hätts mir aber deutlich leichter vorgestellt.



Ich werde das genaue Gewicht nachreichen, ich habe es bislang nur auf einer "Personenwaage" gewogen. Zugegeben, ich bin mit Waagen echt "unequipped".


----------



## Trickz (5. Dezember 2008)

jo mach des mal, personenwaagen sind da wirklich nicht so das wahre. interessiert uns doch alle


----------



## FreerideNRW (23. Dezember 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein Rädchen ,geändert wird demnächst ,2009 Saint Kurbel und ne neue Bremse.



Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut, was mich interessiert:
Wenn man den Sattel ganz unten fährt, schleift bei voll genutztem Federweg der Reifen am Sattel?


----------



## Trickz (24. Dezember 2008)

ja die stütze muss schon ein ganzes stück rausgezogen werden, ca so wie auf dem bild.
bins schon gefahren und mir wärs nix mit so hohem sattel...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (25. Dezember 2008)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut, was mich interessiert:
> Wenn man den Sattel ganz unten fährt, schleift bei voll genutztem Federweg der Reifen am Sattel?



Ja Sattel muss  so weit raus wie auf dem Bild !! 
Wobei mich stört es nicht !


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Dezember 2008)

mit der netsprechenden körpergröße siicher nicht so wild aber was macht man wenn man kleiner ist...


----------



## haha (25. Dezember 2008)

socom kaufen


----------



## iRider (26. Dezember 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> mit der netsprechenden körpergröße siicher nicht so wild aber was macht man wenn man kleiner ist...



Stell Dich nicht so an, Kovarik ist auch kein Riese und fährt das M6 sogar mit den Original-Ausfallenden.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (26. Dezember 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Stell Dich nicht so an, Kovarik ist auch kein Riese und fährt das M6 sogar mit den Original-Ausfallenden.




Ja da brauch man sich ja keiner Sorgen wegen dem Sattel machen , da knallt der Reifen ja ans Sattelrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (26. Dezember 2008)

ah wie geil


----------



## FreerideNRW (30. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir jemand mehr zum Intense M6 sagen, ein Fahrbericht wäre ganz interessant. Eventuell sogar dieselben "Lagerprobleme" wie das V10?


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Dezember 2008)

bei mir keine lagerprobleme.. je nach dämpfersetup schon sportlich straff bis soft und tief mit genug reserven und guter bis sehr guter wendigkeit. hatte schonmal iwo was dazu geschrieben.
was fürn rad fährst du zwecks direktem vergleich?


----------



## abiot (31. Dezember 2008)

wie stellst du den dämpfer straff ein ohne dabei den benötigten sag zu verlieren? 
grüße


----------



## FreerideNRW (31. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> bei mir keine lagerprobleme.. je nach dämpfersetup schon sportlich straff bis soft und tief mit genug reserven und guter bis sehr guter wendigkeit. hatte schonmal iwo was dazu geschrieben.
> was fürn rad fährst du zwecks direktem vergleich?



Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Demo8. 
Wenn jemand einen Vergleich hat, wäre das sehr interessant zu wissen.

Intense M3, Grossman sollen wohl ziemlich "laute" Bikes sein, ist es beim M6 ähnlich?


----------



## abiot (31. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahr ein m3 und es wird ja allgemein gesagt das dieses laut sein soll....ich für meinen teil bin nicht der meinung dass es übermäßig laut ist.....
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (31. Dezember 2008)

m6 ist definitiver leiser als das m3...demo 8 bin ich nicht gefahren nur früher das 9er... das war recht träge und weniger wendig im vergleich zum m6. denke aber zwischen 8er und 9er sind nat. auch nochmal unterschiede..
btw: n guuudn rutsch euch allen...


----------



## FreerideNRW (3. Januar 2009)

GefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut das Intense M6, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, mich an so einen hohen Sattel zu gewÃ¶hnen. 
Gerade bei SprÃ¼ngen...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23818

"Nur" 2400â¬ der Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer, hÃ¤tte garnicht gedacht das es so gÃ¼nstig ist.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Januar 2009)

wie klein seid ihr denn alle...? auch bei spruengen ist der sattel für mich in der mindestauszugshöhe damit nichts schleift kein problem.. evtl liegts am winkel der fotos..


----------



## FreerideNRW (4. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wie klein seid ihr denn alle...? auch bei spruengen ist der sattel fÃ¼r mich in der mindestauszugshÃ¶he damit nichts schleift kein problem.. evtl liegts am winkel der fotos..



Das kann sein, dass es am Foto liegt.

Liegen die Preisunterschiede beim Intense M6 von 2400â¬ bis Ã¼ber 3000â¬ wirklich nur am DÃ¤mpfer?

Ein Rahmen mit einer solchen Anlenkung bin ich noch nie gefahren, ist dieser denn Ã¤hnlich antriebsneutral wie das Demo?


----------



## haha (4. Januar 2009)

also ich mit meinen 1,74cm muss den sattel komplett versenken können, damit ich mich auf dem rad wohlfühle. ich hätte sogar nichts dagegen, wenn beim socom in s das sitzrohr nur 40cm hätte..

die preisunterschiede vom m6 liegen schon am dämpfer, je nach dem ob mit oder ohne titanfeder und natürlich die art des dämpfers.

antriebsneutral ist das m6 etwas mehr als das demo vor allem beim starken antritt, allerdings hat es natürlich durch den höheren federweg mehr den couch-effekt, wie ich finde.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2009)

@bachmayeah, steppenwolf: Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr beim M6 bei welcher Körpergröße ?


----------



## InSanE888 (4. Januar 2009)

wir haben ein m6 testrad und bei 186 ist M definitiv zu klein!!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2009)

Danke. Dachte ich mir schon.


----------



## BigMountain86 (4. Januar 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> schöne ss jungs!
> hätt ich auch noch lust drauf
> 
> meins aktuell:



eines der schönsten intense im forum!!!!


----------



## iRider (4. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> also ich mit meinen 1,74cm muss den sattel komplett versenken können, damit ich mich auf dem rad wohlfühle. ich hätte sogar nichts dagegen, wenn beim socom in s das sitzrohr nur 40cm hätte..



Dumme Frage: wie kontrollierst Du das Rad denn in Kurven mit einem so tiefen Sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (4. Januar 2009)

Ich bin 1.78m und habe ein medium, perfekt

Chainreactioncycles, darf von Intense nicht auserhalb Gross Bretannian verkaufne, also hat es kein sin dort zu kucken, oder mann muss es abholen


----------



## haha (4. Januar 2009)

@irider:

beim dh fahre ich auch mit etwas ausgefahrenen sattel. da ich aber gerne knifflige northshore sachen und auch mal langsame verblockte steilstücke fahre, wärs nicht schlecht, den sattel noch ein stückchen tiefer zu bekommen. sicher nicht der optimale einsatzbereich für das rad, ein ss wäre für meinen fahrstil wohl besser, aber so ein dh`ler macht halt doch zu viel spass, wenn man die richtigen strecken unter die stollen nimmt.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Januar 2009)

Wie kommt ihr drauf das CRC Intense nicht ins Ausland verkaufen darf? Habs probiert bis zur Kreditkartenzahlung kein Hinweiß das es nicht möglich ist.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Januar 2009)

...und beim bezahlen mit der kreditkarte hat er mich immer wieder rausgeschmissen und gemeint mein limit würde nicht reichen. habe anschließend eine email an crc geschickt, wo mir bestätig wurde, dass kein verkauf außerhalb von gb möglich ist.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (5. Januar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ...und beim bezahlen mit der kreditkarte hat er mich immer wieder rausgeschmissen und gemeint mein limit würde nicht reichen. habe anschließend eine email an crc geschickt, wo mir bestätig wurde, dass kein verkauf außerhalb von gb möglich ist.



stimmt. Das mussten sie Intense versichern, da CRC so billig anbietet, dass sie die "Festlandpreise" kaputtmachen würden


----------



## klemmi (5. Januar 2009)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> stimmt. Das mussten sie Intense versichern, da CRC so billig anbietet, dass sie die "Festlandpreise" kaputtmachen würden



Misst,
das wäre mien joker für nächste Saison gewesen...


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Januar 2009)

dann suchste dir nen bekannten in gb...


----------



## MS- RACING (5. Januar 2009)

bei Interesse PM an mich.... wir haben noch ein paar Sachen im Teamstock und das Zeug muss raus....


----------



## Team Freak 123 (6. Januar 2009)

nur mal ne frage unter bikern, haben nur wir alutech fahrer so probleme mit unseren kettenführungen das wir uns selber helfen müssen, also improvisieren müssen. oder auch ihr? weil naja ne führung passend zu machen ohne werkzeug is meistens nicht möglich. gut hin montieren schon aber dann zu schauen das die kettenlinie passt und so eben da  brauchen wir meistens unterlegscheiben oder ne feile oder en dremel oder so. würd mich schon mal interessieren, danke schon mal für die antworten !!! mfg ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. Januar 2009)

also das mit den unterlegscheiben ist normal,sind ja nicht umsonst bei e.13 beispielsweise mit dabei,alles normal,auch das bei manchen rädern etwas improvisiert werden muss,z.b. mit nem dremel


----------



## haha (6. Januar 2009)

hab bisher an keinem rad eine kefü montieren können, ohne an dem teil etwas bearbeiten zu müssen. absolut normal.


----------



## InSanE888 (6. Januar 2009)

mrp g2 am glory ohne probleme!!


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Januar 2009)

und am m6 auch ohne problem...lg1 am m3 auch kein problem. nix dremel oder so.. nur unterlegscheiben...


----------



## Team Freak 123 (6. Januar 2009)

ah ok alles klar danke für die antworten! ist also bei jedem so, fast jedem zumindest. naja ich hol mir jetzt mal ne e13lg1, und dann mal sehen. bin mit meiner alten truvativ ja garnet zufrieden! von dem her neue her und weiter gehts! ride on


----------



## InSanE888 (6. Januar 2009)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> ah ok alles klar danke für die antworten! ist also bei jedem so, fast jedem zumindest.




2 von 4 hatten keine problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (6. Januar 2009)

siehs mal nicht so eng, ihr wisst wies gemeint ist.


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Januar 2009)

kleines update und total tolles bild


----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

absolut geil, vor allem durch dein neues spielzeug


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Januar 2009)

sehr schick!lass mal was hören nach der ersten probefahrt


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Januar 2009)

Seit wann gibt es den Bos Dämpfer in der länge?????


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Januar 2009)

seit längerem schon.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (8. Januar 2009)

Kommt echt sehr geil bin mal gespannt was du sagst zum neuen Fahrgefühl ;-)) .
Mein Dämpfer  ist gerade beim Tuning mal sehen wie er ist wenn er zurück kommt .


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

vom wohnzimmerlichen draufrumhüpfen - zu mehr hats nicht gereicht - geht er erstmal besser als der ccdb. also vom ansprechen her. hätte ich nicht gedacht. war vorher ne bos stahlfeder drin mit 325er härte hab aber die ti mit 350er härte rein.
mit der bin ich bis jetzt ganz gut "gefahren". erste ausfahrt kommt dann hoffentlich am samstag und dann schauen wa mal was er kann und obs auch ohne schleifspuren geht, wovon ich derzeit noch ausgehe.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

Schaut schon mal gut aus ! Ist das die Feder aus dem CCDB ?
Kannst du vielleicht paar Bilder vom Dämpfer machen ?
Jetzt schaut die Boxxer fast etwas verloren aus....


----------



## InSanE888 (8. Januar 2009)

wieso hast du eigentlich gewechselt henning?
warst du mit dem canecreek nich zufrieden?

edit.welche größe fährst du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

@ san andreas: jepp feder is aussem ccdb. bilder vom dämpfer? und dann hier posten oder nen fred aufmachen.. kann dir die tage welche via mehl zukommen lassen.
ausbauen werde ich den so schnell nicht mehr.

@ das bo: sponsorgründe 
neee: ich kann mit nem biketeil nicht zufrieden sein, das sich auf dauer selbst zerstört und fürn service immer in die staaten geschickt werden muss. beim ccdb in dieser länge scheint der durchmesser des dämpferkörpers zu groß zu sein. in kombination mit ti feder und m6 rahmen kommts zu unschönen dingen. ansonsten war der ccdb schon top was ansprechen und verstell- bzw einstellbarkeit angeht.


----------



## InSanE888 (8. Januar 2009)

ui - dann macht das natürlich sinn!!

viel spaß damit.


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Januar 2009)

hat der bos immer noch diese bescheuerten nadellager ?


----------



## haha (8. Januar 2009)

warum bescheuert? das macht doch gerade den dämpfer aus, und das tolle ansprechverhalten


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

@bachmayeah: ich hab' ja nur Bilder im eingebauten Zusatnd gemeint.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hat der bos immer noch diese bescheuerten nadellager ?



auf der einen (vorder)seite: ja!
hier schon ne meinung zum s**toy.
wenns interessiert: bei tftuned ist der dämpfer nochmal n tacken günstiger als hier in good ol´ germany. allerdings hatten die grad keinen da in der länge.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Januar 2009)

bräuchte eh nen kürzeren


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

Zu lange nervt auch auf Dauer...


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> warum bescheuert? das macht doch gerade den dämpfer aus, und das tolle ansprechverhalten



ja bringt aber nix wenns nach einem we im sack sind
und bos es nicht haltbar hinbringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

berichte darüber?


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Januar 2009)

welche berichte ?
meine haben 2 tage gehalten und sind seit mai reklamiert 

aber bos bekommts nicht gebacken


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

sorry wusste nicht, dass du auch einen hattest. woher auch? ich bin ja nicht uri geller.
also der mit dem ich kontakt hatte und von dem auch der bericht ist, hat keine probleme mit den lagern.
ich bin dann mal gespannt und wennse sich zerkrümeln gebe ich bescheid und lass mir von bos n neues schicken.
wann wieso und weshalb haben sich deine verabschiedet? lass dir doch die würmer nicht aus der nase ziehen, jung.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Januar 2009)

bei dem preis sollte das teil halten,viel glück das deiner funzt bachi!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2009)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Nadellager sehr empfindlich auf zu festes Anziehen der Dämpferschrauben reagieren ?


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Januar 2009)

müsste es ja ein vorgeschriebenes drehmoment geben(hat irgendwer schon mit nem drehmomentschlüssel am bike geschraubt?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samsnatch13 (8. Januar 2009)

jaaa, immer! ist viel besser vor das bike/material


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> müsste es ja ein vorgeschriebenes drehmoment geben(hat irgendwer schon mit nem drehmomentschlüssel am bike geschraubt?)



normal klar.. bin ja kein ingenieur mit drehmoment im handgelenk.


----------



## TZR (8. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Nadellager sehr empfindlich auf zu festes Anziehen der Dämpferschrauben reagieren ?



Eher ist sind ganz einfach die Tragzahlen zu niedrig: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375232


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

da warte ich mal ab und trink t... wird schon hinhauen und wenn nicht gehts retour..
mach mir da nicht so riesen sorgen.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (9. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Nadellager sehr empfindlich auf zu festes Anziehen der Dämpferschrauben reagieren ?


nein, da die dämpferbuchsen sinnigerweise so beschafften sind, dass die dämpferaugen, beim anziehen der dämpferschrauben nicht eingeklemmt werden. da muss ja eine bewegung stattfinden können. somit hat das anzugsmoment auch keinen einfluss auf die nadellager.

wie TZR schon sage, die nadellager haben niedrigere statische tragzahlen als entsprechende gleitlager. und vor allem bei rädern mit relativ hohem ü-verhältnis wirds halt dann schnell kritisch.


----------



## TZR (9. Januar 2009)

@bachmayeah

Dieses Problem, daß die Feder am Dämpfer scheuert, hat mein 240er DHX auch, mit orig. Stahlfeder. Jetzt weiß ich auch, was da immer so knarzt. Hast du Erfahrungswerte, ob das eher mit Stahl- oder Titanfeder auftritt?


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Januar 2009)

tzr ich hab titan und stahl federn und bei beiden gab es bis jetzt nie gereusche 
aber sind die federn vieleicht zu dick oder zu weich und oder ehnliches 

ride on


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch keine Problem trotz langem Dämpfer und Titanfeder.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Januar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> @bachmayeah
> 
> Dieses Problem, daß die Feder am Dämpfer scheuert, hat mein 240er DHX auch, mit orig. Stahlfeder. Jetzt weiß ich auch, was da immer so knarzt. Hast du Erfahrungswerte, ob das eher mit Stahl- oder Titanfeder auftritt?


liegt wohl an der dicke der windungen bzw dem id/od der feder.
so im nachhinein hatte ich mit fe-feder nie ein rubben. 
nur mit ti beim 240er dämpfer ein wenig. was aber def. anders war als beim m6 mit ccdb.


----------



## TZR (10. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach erklärt das Bild das Problem:





Die Feder muß ja zur Seite ausweichen, so krumm wie sie ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (11. Januar 2009)

wow krassomat also die is schief


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Januar 2009)

also meine neue bos feder ist nicht schief, aber die äußeren circa 1,5windungen haben nen geringfügig kleineren äußeren durchmesser.


----------



## TZR (11. Januar 2009)

Und die schleift nicht? Hast du mal die schleifenden Federn vom CCDB genauer angesehen?


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Januar 2009)

koi ahnung, hab se ja nicht verbaut. wegen der andern: bin noch nicht zum dh´en gekommen. ggf bau ich nochmal aus um die feder anzuschauen.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (13. Januar 2009)

So Update


----------



## Trickz (13. Januar 2009)

kommt schon noch nen ticken geiler mit der dicken gabel


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Januar 2009)

mir gefiels mit der boxxer besser...
dennoch nach wie vor viel spaß mit dem teil.


----------



## TheRacer (13. Januar 2009)

Finde die 40 passt besser als die Boxxer vorher


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

Noch viiiiiiiiiiiel besser ! Perfekt ! Bitte noch in schönerer Umgebung knipsen (fürn Desktop).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (13. Januar 2009)

Wird gemacht wenn ich mal zeit habe, und mal der scheiß Schnee weg ist ;-)


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (13. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> mir gefiels mit der boxxer besser...
> dennoch nach wie vor viel spaß mit dem teil.



Isss ja klar das du das sagst


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2009)

Die Decals würde ich original lassen. Orange kommt bisserl blaß, glaub' ich.


----------



## haha (13. Januar 2009)

passt auch super, die 40er. will da etwa jemand seine boxxer loswerden?


----------



## klemmi (13. Januar 2009)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> So Update



Warst du unzufrieden mit der Boxxer oder wolltest du einfach mal was neues?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (13. Januar 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Warst du unzufrieden mit der Boxxer oder wolltest du einfach mal was neues?



An sich war ich mit der Boxxer Top zufrieden  wollte mal was neues  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (13. Januar 2009)

schick isses!


----------



## fatcrobat (15. Januar 2009)

verdammt schick  in orange 
was wiegt den der hobel


----------



## soniccube (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo

hier nur mal als Entwurf, aber wenn mir das ein "Pulverer" zu nem anständigen Preis macht ....... wird aus Spass schnell Ernst 

SOCOM GULF-RACING EDITION


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Januar 2009)

der passende Ford GT40 steht hoffentlich in der Garage? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Team Freak 123 (15. Januar 2009)

auf jeden fall machen! sieht echt geil aus, wirklich der hammer das design. auch wenn es bis jetzt nur ein entwurf ist.


----------



## haha (15. Januar 2009)

die gabel müsste aber auf jeden fall auch noch was von dem blau orange abbekommen. ansonsten ist die lackierung nicht so mein fall, socoms mit travis sc taugen mir aber tierisch


----------



## TheRacer (15. Januar 2009)

Echt gut.
Gabel würde in schwarz denke ich gut aussehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Januar 2009)

gefällt!!!


----------



## Jeronimo (17. Januar 2009)

mit Bergaufoption da ich damit erstmal übern Winter zur Arbeit hin uns zurück eiern will. HAHAHAHHAHA Beschimpft mich ruhig ich werds überleben.ansonsten komt die system 3 dran und dann passts wieder.ich habe es aus resten aufgebaut also benötige ich keine ratschläge was man verändern könnte da ich kein geld ins bike stecken will.es hat knappe 15 kilo,ist also recht schwer.wie gesagt ich habe verbaut was der keller hergab.für ein reste rad find ichs sehr gelungen. den sattel find ich zwar kotig,er ist aber der einzige wo die nase so tief sitzt damit man sich diese nicht in den popo rammt.  ..


----------



## abiot (17. Januar 2009)

ich finds ganz gelungen. viel spass damit!
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (17. Januar 2009)

abiot schrieb:


> ich finds ganz gelungen. viel spass damit!
> grüße



Danke.ich werde es nach dem Frühstück im Taunus Hochtreten.Lustig wirds sicher nicht aber die Bergabstrecken werden sich dann sicher lohnen. Mal was anderes als immer mit dem Demo zu Hacken.


----------



## soniccube (17. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt ( nebst dem Tazer ) der alte gusseiserne Ofen


----------



## Jeronimo (17. Januar 2009)

soniccube schrieb:


> Mir gefällt ( nebst dem Tazer ) der alte gusseiserne Ofen





  sehr gut.Das ist ein American Heating von 1944.


----------



## haha (17. Januar 2009)

hübsches rad, macht auf jeden fall was her. der vorbauklotz stört ein bisschen. so ein tazer muss ich auch mal fahren.


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Januar 2009)

und vor allem wieder die originalen sticker dran... egal woher


----------



## Jeronimo (17. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> und vor allem wieder die originalen sticker dran... egal woher




die original habe ich abgeblättert weil ich den biene maya look nicht so geil fand.


----------



## stylehead (17. Januar 2009)

Leider noch recht unfertig, sobald die Lager gewechselt sind und die letzten Teile da sind wirds aufgebaut...


----------



## Downhoehl (17. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> und vor allem wieder die originalen sticker dran... egal woher



Wenn du noch ne Quelle weist: her damit!


----------



## iRider (17. Januar 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> mit Bergaufoption da ich damit erstmal übern Winter zur Arbeit hin uns zurück eiern will. HAHAHAHHAHA Beschimpft mich ruhig ich werds überleben.ansonsten komt die system 3 dran und dann passts wieder.ich habe es aus resten aufgebaut also benötige ich keine ratschläge was man verändern könnte da ich kein geld ins bike stecken will.es hat knappe 15 kilo,ist also recht schwer.wie gesagt ich habe verbaut was der keller hergab.für ein reste rad find ichs sehr gelungen. den sattel find ich zwar kotig,er ist aber der einzige wo die nase so tief sitzt damit man sich diese nicht in den popo rammt.  ..



 Schicke Art der "Resteverwertung". Die alten Tazer sind schon richtig cool. Leider kaum mehr zu bekommen und wenn dann richtig zerrockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2009)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> So Update



Habs gerade erst gesehen. Sieht sowas von gut aus mit der 40. Spitzenbike!


----------



## Jeronimo (17. Januar 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Schicke Art der "Resteverwertung". Die alten Tazer sind schon richtig cool. Leider kaum mehr zu bekommen und wenn dann richtig zerrockt.



Danke und JA,gebraucht sind die meist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## fatcrobat (17. Januar 2009)

@jeronimioioio also die teile hät ich auch gern im keller brings mal mit aufn FB dann bring ich meins auch mal mit


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Januar 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Wenn du noch ne Quelle weist: her damit!


bei hibike.de
Art.-Nr. 91920025 für 40 tacken.
ab Lager verfügbar, die tazer vp auf dem normalen tazer sind brutalster stilbruch.


----------



## Jeronimo (18. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> bei hibike.de
> Art.-Nr. 91920025 für 40 tacken.
> ab Lager verfügbar, die tazer vp auf dem normalen tazer sind brutalster stilbruch.



Mein Lieber,merkwürdigerweise weis ich mehr als sicher das die Artnr. exakt die uffbapper sind die aufm meinem Rahmen drauf sind.Die ALten bis 04 zb gibt es leider nimmer.Und MR Fatcrobat ich bin heute damit im Taunus unterwegs,allerdings auch bergauf so ab 12.HAHAHAHA


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Januar 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> Mein Lieber,merkwürdigerweise weis ich mehr als sicher das die Artnr. exakt die uffbapper sind die aufm meinem Rahmen drauf sind.Die ALten bis 04 zb gibt es leider nimmer.Und MR Fatcrobat ich bin heute damit im Taunus unterwegs,allerdings auch bergauf so ab 12.HAHAHAHA




sorry ich verlass mich auf händlerangeben.. stand hlat nichts von wegen tazer vp. allerdings baujahr 06... irgendwie doch also: my fault. wäre auch zu schön gewesen.
oder intense (oder ms) anmailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (18. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> sorry ich verlass mich auf händlerangeben.. stand hlat nichts von wegen tazer vp. allerdings baujahr 06... irgendwie doch also: my fault. wäre auch zu schön gewesen.
> oder intense (oder ms) anmailen.



Der Importeur hat leider auch keine.


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> sorry ich verlass mich auf händlerangeben.. stand hlat nichts von wegen tazer vp. allerdings baujahr 06... irgendwie doch also: my fault. wäre auch zu schön gewesen.
> oder intense (oder ms) anmailen.



Hab auch schon bei MS angefragt und bei Intense USA selber, die Aufkleber für die alten Tazer FS gibt es leider nicht mehr


----------



## Christiaan (19. Januar 2009)

stylehead schrieb:


> Leider noch recht unfertig, sobald die Lager gewechselt sind und die letzten Teile da sind wirds aufgebaut...



War das den small Rahmen fuer EUR 850 aus den bikemarkt?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (19. Januar 2009)

Sieht auf jeden Fall danach aus .


----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. Januar 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Hab auch schon bei MS angefragt und bei Intense USA selber, die Aufkleber für die alten Tazer FS gibt es leider nicht mehr


und nur die grafikdateien um sie selber drucken/plotten zu lassen?

ich könnt mir selber auch immer noch in den arsch beissen, dass ich meine vom M1 damals nicht gescannt habe vor dem aufkleben


----------



## stylehead (19. Januar 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> War das den small Rahmen fuer EUR 850 aus den bikemarkt?




Keine Ahnung, wo der pHONe^dEtEcTor den aufgetrieben hat. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es der ist. Von mir will er weniger...
Das Oberrohr ist ein bisschen länger als bei meinem alten Kona Stinky (im Hintergrund), müsste also M sein.


----------



## Downhoehl (20. Januar 2009)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> und nur die grafikdateien um sie selber drucken/plotten zu lassen?
> 
> ich könnt mir selber auch immer noch in den arsch beissen, dass ich meine vom M1 damals nicht gescannt habe vor dem aufkleben



Stimmt, so hätte ich es eigentlich auch machen können, aber hab für mich jetzt eine andere Lösung gefunden: ich hab halt jetzt ein M3 und ein "mini"-M3, aber davon gibt´s dann sowieso bald Bilder....


----------



## fl1p (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meine m3 Aufkleber zum Glück vorher eingescannt, also falls die noch jemand braucht, sagt bescheid.


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> müsste es ja ein vorgeschriebenes drehmoment geben(hat irgendwer schon mit nem drehmomentschlüssel am bike geschraubt?)



wen es interessiert 5 NM ist das vorgeschr. drehmoment.


----------



## samsnatch13 (23. Januar 2009)

mein tazer vp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (23. Januar 2009)

Oke, mal wieder ein SS, brauche noch ein Gabel, steuersatz und muss noch felgen haben, dann kann es aufgebaut werden


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. Januar 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Oke, mal wieder ein SS, brauche noch ein Gabel, steuersatz und muss noch felgen haben, dann kann es aufgebaut werden




Hast du wieder ein Schnapper gemacht


----------



## Trickz (23. Januar 2009)

und dazu noch die schönste farbe


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Januar 2009)

schönes tazer, aber sind die bremsen nicht ein wenig too much?
christiaan: endlich angekommen  bin auf den aufbau gespannt.


----------



## samsnatch13 (23. Januar 2009)

ne geht schon, sie sind die m4 183mm und wirden gebraucht fur freeriden, das bike ist fur mein madschen.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (23. Januar 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> und dazu noch die schönste farbe



Das sehe ich anders


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Januar 2009)

samsnatch13 schrieb:


> ne geht schon, sie sind die m4 183mm und wirden gebraucht fur freeriden, das bike ist fur mein madschen.



ein tazer vp als freerider.. na denn.. lange macht der arme rahmen es dann wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. Januar 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> und dazu noch die schönste farbe



Definitiv!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (25. Januar 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Definitiv!



NICHT 

Orange ist die MACHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madjack (25. Januar 2009)

Meins für 2009 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154513&stc=1&d=1232909948


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2009)

Mach mal groß das schöne Bike !


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Januar 2009)

sieht trotz der roten fox gut aus!viel spass damit


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. Januar 2009)

geiles bike echt hammer, viel spaß damit! geile farbkombo ride on


----------



## Trickz (25. Januar 2009)

sieht grade wegen der roten fox gut aus, sehr schön


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2009)

Word !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (25. Januar 2009)

Hehe...das SS kommt mir irgendwie soooo bekannt vor...


----------



## fl1p (25. Januar 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> sieht grade wegen der roten fox gut aus, sehr schön



Exakt das habe ich auch gedacht.

*Neid*


----------



## haha (25. Januar 2009)

das rote m6 wäre mit schwarzen felgen und sattel der überhammer. die fox erinnert an die zeiten der intensebikes mit den roten travis gabeln..


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (26. Januar 2009)

Sehr schickes M6


----------



## Philsen82 (30. Januar 2009)

ich erlaube mir es auch hier mal reinzustellen:

suche ein SS frame in L. Wer sowas hat bitte direkt mit Preisvorstellung melden. 

danke und Gruß


----------



## wuidara (1. Februar 2009)

schau mal hier


----------



## Philsen82 (2. Februar 2009)

danke, hab ich schon gesehen...find ich aber zu teuer. mit versand, steuern und zoll komm ich da auch auf fast 1800 und dafür krieg ich nen frame auch bei crc. Aber danke für den Tipp  Nen guter gebrauchter wäre Ideal.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2009)

crc schickt dir aber keinen rahmen nach deutschland. den musst du dort schon selber abholen oder dir über bekannte schicken lassen.


----------



## wuidara (2. Februar 2009)

oder du kennst wen in usa, dann kannst dir steuern und zoll sparen und du hast den rahmen aus ebay fÃ¼r ca. 1300â¬...


----------



## houtbay (2. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> crc schickt dir aber keinen rahmen nach deutschland. den musst du dort schon selber abholen oder dir über bekannte schicken lassen.



Komisch, meinen haben sie mir geschickt. Hab ich was falschgemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall, gleich zurück schicken und meckern!


----------



## houtbay (2. Februar 2009)

genau, die 200â¬, die er inzwischen mehr kostet sollte ich besser auch zurÃ¼ckzahlen.


----------



## 78flippp (2. Februar 2009)

mh CRC nach deutschland. hatte auch mal versucht einen Intense rahmen dort zu ordern. aber ich erhielt eine mail das sie nicht nach deutschland schicken. was hast du da anders gemacht als ich??? hast du den rahmen über umweg nach deutschland schicken lassen oder wie ging das. und was machst du wegen garantie?????????????????????


----------



## houtbay (2. Februar 2009)

Einfach in den Warenkorb und per Kreditkarte überwiesen. Keine langen Fragen. Nach vier Tagen war er da. Hab da allerdings schon so viel Geld gelassen, daß die mich als Kunden kennen. Kann mir vorstellen, daß hier sauertöpfische Händler Testmails loslassen und dann Ärger machen. Wir sind in der EU, hallo. Garantie läuft über crc, Karton steht im Keller falls ich ihn mal einschicken müsste. Dauert sicher auch nicht länger als innerhalb Deutschlands. Und wenn schon, wie oft kommt das vor? Hab alle Werkzeuge/Fräser zu Hause und von bisher 16 bikes hab ich erst einmal eins einschicken müssen.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> Wir sind in der EU, hallo.



Das scheinen nur die Bike-Vertriebe nicht zu wissen...bzw. versuchen sie, den freien Markt zu behindern.


----------



## 78flippp (2. Februar 2009)

na aber die Vertriebe haben den Exclusiv Vertrieb für das Land und bekommen das halt schriftlich... (da versteh ich das dann halt net ganz, könnten Sie sich dann doch den jeweiligen Vertrieb für das Land sparen und einen für ganz europa machen) 
Mh, na ich hätte keinen bock den rahmen wenns was gibt immer nach England zu schicken. Kommt natürlich drauf an was der Preisunterschied is... Was hast du dir denn geholt? Slopestyle?


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2009)

@houtbay
möglich, dass sie ausnahmen machen, wenn du dort schon eine menge bestellt hast oder einfach jemand nicht drauf geachtet hat. bei mir und einigen anderen ging es nicht und nach rückfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass sie keine intense rahmen nach deutschland schicken. wann war denn das, als du deinen rahmen bestellt hast?


----------



## 78flippp (2. Februar 2009)

@speedy_j
genauso ist es mir vor ein paar wochen auch gegangen... weis auf jeden fall sicher das MS dafür keine Garantien übernommen hatte für Rahmen aus England. keine Ahnung wie das beim neuen Vertrieb läuft.


----------



## houtbay (2. Februar 2009)

tracer vp. Ist ein Versuchsballon, hab nach den ganzen Lagerdiskussionen erst mit der neuen, abschmierbaren Generation den Mut zum Intense gefunden. Abgesehen davon: Mal sehen, wie sich die neue VPP2 Kinematik bewährt. Vielleicht wird noch das demo durch das neue Uzzi oder ein Socom (sobald das auch die neuen Lager bekommt) ersetzt. 
Slopestyle ist nichts für mich, würde ich aber statt in England auf chainlove.com schießen -  da muß man aber fix sein. Falls die noch welche haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houtbay (2. Februar 2009)

@speedy_j: Kann schon sein, daß sie mir den Rahmen aus Versehen gesendet haben, ich hier mutterseelenallein ohne support dastehe und überhaupt den gesunden Menschenvertand mit Füßen trete, da keine, nein, gar keine Garantie. Blockadebrecher! 
Da kommt ja fast verwegen-existentialistische laissez-faire Romantik auf.

Abgesehen davon sieht der Rahmen nicht so aus, als ob er spontan zu Asche zerfällt.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2009)

wegen garantiegeschichten würde ich mir ebenfalls keine gedanken machen. das macht crc genauso wie irgendein anderer vertrieb. dauert halt dann ein paar tage länger.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> und hier nochmal meins mit einem haufen updates:



Geiles Gerät !
hast Du die Gabel tunen lassen ?
was kostet das denn alles in allem ?


----------



## 78flippp (5. Februar 2009)

echt respekt!!!! dass is mal ein richtiges Gerät!!!


----------



## haha (5. Februar 2009)

@kuwa:

foto ist nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand.. die gabel war vor 3 monaten bei akira tuning, das goldtuning inkl. zoll und hin/rückversand 250 euro. sehr viel kohle, aber die gabel ist nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen von der funktion. updates am rad: saint kurbel, hope ilager, slr sattel, tech v2 bremsen. bilder gibts demnächst mal wieder neue.


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2009)

Ohne das blaue Eloxalzeug würde es mir NOCH besser gefallen. Die Travis SC ist einfach meine Traumgabel fürs Socom. Und mattschwarz ist natürlich wunderschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (5. Februar 2009)

nöö, ich bin absoluter eloxalfreak. mir taugt das voll. liegt wohl daran, dass das eloxalzeugs, als ich vor etwa 12 jahren angefangen hab, an jedem bike verbaut war. damals konnt ich mirs nicht leisten, von daher sind jetzt alle meine bikes mit bunteloxal vergewaltigt. mir gefällts aber gut..


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2009)

Also gegen blaues Eloxal ist wirklich nix einzuwenden ! Vorallem mit schwarz zusammen eine Traumkombination !


----------



## Trickz (6. Februar 2009)

bisschen kontrast muss schon sein, passt 1a


----------



## stylehead (6. Februar 2009)

So, mein SS ist endlich fertig geworden:











Leider muss ich euch mit Handybilder quälen, sorry! Gewicht liegt laut Personenwaage bei knapp 17kg.
Die Totem wird vielleicht noch gegen 66 ATA getauscht, ansonsten werden nur noch Kleinigkeiten verändert...


----------



## pisskopp (7. Februar 2009)

Warum diese gelben felgen?? Bah


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. Februar 2009)

Mensch pisskopp, die Kombination sieht doch super aus!


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Februar 2009)

Deemax hat doch schon immer polarisiert - mir gefällts. Bin mein Switch auch mal in der Farbcombo gefahren - das ist schon geil! Das Socom mit Blau ist übrigens auch geil!


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. Februar 2009)

Die silbernen Deemax 2009 passen auch mit dem Schwarz sehr gut! Polarisiert aber bestimmt noch mehr!!! Bilder folgen bald.


----------



## haha (7. Februar 2009)

schickes ss


----------



## stylehead (7. Februar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Warum diese gelben felgen?? Bah



Die Deemax waren noch von meinem Kona da und haben gepasst. Ich bin froh, dass ich die übernehmen konnte. Mir gefällt das auch recht gut so. 

Bei dem Rest möcht ich mich für die Blumen bedanken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (14. Februar 2009)

Nach langer Zeit hab ich mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Intense M1 geschossen und hochgeladen.. 







Jetzt läufts wieder.
38 cm Tretlagerhöhe.

edit: hier ist noch eins:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/4/7/6/6/_/large/M1.jpg


----------



## Christiaan (17. Februar 2009)

Endlich mit 165mm 2009 Saint Single Kurbeln, und den Travis hat den Pro Race Tuning fon MotoPitKan bekommen, mal sehen was das bringt


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Februar 2009)

... ich bin gerade eben von Pepe Tuning zurückgekommne, da habe ich meine Travis 180 TpC+ hingebracht. 
Der eine Mechaniker fährt ein V10 mit Doppelbrücken Travis, die haben da sicher Erfahrung mit Manitou !
Ist auch günstiger als MP, oder Akira, habe bis jetzt nur gutes von Pepe gehört !


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (17. Februar 2009)

Mein M:SEX  Noch im Aufbau... leider auch nur Handycam Bild, sobald der Hobel fertig ist kommt ein gutes Bild....


----------



## fl1p (17. Februar 2009)

Arr, schöne Radels. 
Weiß gar nicht ob ich meins hier schon gepostet hatte.


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

na da geht heut ja richtig was vorwärts, alles schöne geräte. da muss ich direkt mitmachen. mein socom nach dem letzten updat mit tech v2, saints und getunter travis:


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2009)

Nur top Bikes hier ! Super !


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. Februar 2009)

Na dann geh ich mal mit! Die neuen Deemax im Uzzi VPX:






Ein Bild mit meinem neuen BOS Stoy folgt bald
Und Schraubachse folgt auch noch!


----------



## Trickz (17. Februar 2009)

sehr schöne kisten 
vor allem gibts hier endlich mal wieder räder statt seitenlanges gelaber 
an die hope fahrer: legt eure hr leitungen vor dem bremssattel doch noch an den rahmen - dann noch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (18. Februar 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> an die hope fahrer: legt eure hr leitungen vor dem bremssattel doch noch an den rahmen - dann noch schöner


Joa, dazu muss man jedoch die Anschlussstücke abschrauben und danach dann sicherlich neu entlüften. Im augenblick hab ich dazu nicht wirklich Lust.


----------



## Trickz (18. Februar 2009)

hopes wollen doch nach der lieferung und montage eh mal gern entlüftet werden, aber wenn sie so schon perfekt funktionieren passts ja. bei mir war das leider nie der fall...


----------



## BigMountain86 (18. Februar 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ohne das blaue Eloxalzeug würde es mir NOCH besser gefallen. Die Travis SC ist einfach meine Traumgabel fürs Socom. Und mattschwarz ist natürlich wunderschön.



ich finde gerade die blauen elox teile geben dem bike noch den letzten optischen kick!


----------



## BigMountain86 (18. Februar 2009)

was freu ich mich auf mein bike....dann kann ich hier auch mal ein paar bilder beisteuern.


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Februar 2009)




----------



## fl1p (19. Februar 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> hopes wollen doch nach der lieferung und montage eh mal gern entlüftet werden, aber wenn sie so schon perfekt funktionieren passts ja. bei mir war das leider nie der fall...



Bei der HR Bremse haste leider auch recht, da ist irgendwo Luft drin...
Ich besorg mir gleich mal nen Schlauch zum Entlüften und dann wird das erledigt. 

Gegen die Code, die ich zwischenzeitlich hatte, sind die Problemchen der Hope allerdings echt ein Witz.

Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. Februar 2009)

Das gelbe M1 fetzt enorm!


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Februar 2009)

Ein Fahrbericht folgt die Tage noch!


----------



## BigMountain86 (20. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>



schiick...sowohl als auch


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2009)

Schaut gut aus, das VPX mit dem BOS !


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

top


----------



## Trickz (20. Februar 2009)

ging ja fix 
jetzt siehts wirklich gut aus


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2009)

Verdammt geil !


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (20. Februar 2009)

Jetzt sind noch die grauen Fox decals drauf  ...a bissel Gewichtstuning geht noch


----------



## samsnatch13 (21. Februar 2009)

kleiner update an meiner tazer vp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (21. Februar 2009)

wuha, sehr geiles tazer. gabel noch runter, und ich würd träumen..


----------



## abiot (21. Februar 2009)

tazer = p to the orn


----------



## numinisflo (21. Februar 2009)

Echt saucool dein Tazer!


----------



## Christiaan (28. Februar 2009)

Dann mal fuer den Henning, Schon wieder etwas weiter.

Intense SS Medium
CC Double Flush XC HEadset
Thomson stutze und vorbau Sunline V1 Lenker
Progressive 375 Titan Feder
DT EX1750 Rader(warscheinlich)


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2009)

Freut mich das Rad hier wiederzusehen! Wird schön!


----------



## vs63 (1. März 2009)

Sodeli, meine Bikes nach dem Winter Update. Nun sind alle weiss


----------



## TeeWorks (1. März 2009)

nice shit! nette sammlung!!  

und als nächstes noch mehr gewichtstuning am 6.6  ...leichtere Bremse, Titanfeder und Magnesiumpedale!


----------



## klemmi (1. März 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


>



Ich find weiße Laufräder normalerweise soooo hässlich aber diese DT-Swiss sehen absolut genial aus. Die Farbkombi ist einfach gelungen. Wenn sie nur nicht so weich wären


----------



## LockeTirol (1. März 2009)

Wollte Euch mal das neue Familienmitglied vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (8. März 2009)

plöpp.


----------



## -franzman- (10. März 2009)

Schick, schick, echt schön, wollt meins auch in weiß... 
wo stehen denn bei euch so fette Bäume rum??
Wie funktioniert der BOS?
mfg


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2009)

Immer wieder gut, bachmayeahs Bike ! Perfekt, würde ich sagen.


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2009)

Es ist schon ziemlich perfekt aufgebaut. Der Henning kann das.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2009)

Danke für das Lob  
Ich finde es könnte besser. 
Bremsleitungen, LRS ...
Aber ansonsten gehts gut ab das Teil. Freu mich immer wieder auf meinen Biketag in der Woche  
Der Bos geht erste Sahne, behebt die Rub-Thematik auf ein absolutes Minimum, dass sich nun ganz eingestellt hat und passt vom Rebound-Verhalten besser zum M6 als der CCDB.
I´m loving it.


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2009)

Die Leitungen sind ne Sache von einer halben Stunde.
Was sind das für Laufräder ? Mavic 721 auf ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Leitungen sind ne Sache von einer halben Stunde.
> Was sind das für Laufräder ? Mavic 721 auf ...?



... hope halt ...


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2009)

Paßt doch ! Nicht exotisch, aber gut. Hab' beim Kumpel gerade die King in der Hand gehabt, sind schon eine schöne Sache. Aber der Preis....
Ich könnt' mir in dem Bike sogar die neuen Deemax vorstellen.Silber + weiß müßte man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2009)

nee nee bin schon zufrieden könnt aber alles iwie leichter sein 
king ist nichts für mich.. brauch ich wenn, dann nur am steuersatz...


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2009)

Auf traildevils baut einer einen Dhler mit den ZTR Flow Felgen auf. Bin ich gespannt, was der dann berichtet.


----------



## Downhoehl (11. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auf traildevils baut einer einen Dhler mit den ZTR Flow Felgen auf. Bin ich gespannt, was der dann berichtet.



nicht nur bei den traildevils ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (11. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auf traildevils baut einer einen Dhler mit den ZTR Flow Felgen auf. Bin ich gespannt, was der dann berichtet.



super gewicht von der felge selbst. und dann noch ohne schlauch usw. supergeil. allerdings bin ich ein schlauchfanatiker, nachdem ich mit ust/deemax nicht wirklich zufrieden war.

@ downhoehl: du nutzt die auch? oder habe ich deinen ;-) missverstanden?


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2009)

Selbst mit Schlauch wäre das Gewicht super.


----------



## samsnatch13 (12. März 2009)

dem uzzi mit die neuen slacker dropouts.


----------



## haha (12. März 2009)

läck, is das ein fettes uzzi seit wann sind denn die neuen droputs schon draußen?


----------



## samsnatch13 (12. März 2009)

die sind jetzt sinds 2 wochen erhaltlich. kosten rund die 175euro incl. versand und gebuhren, zahlen via PayPal. richtig super service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (12. März 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> super gewicht von der felge selbst. und dann noch ohne schlauch usw. supergeil. allerdings bin ich ein schlauchfanatiker, nachdem ich mit ust/deemax nicht wirklich zufrieden war.
> 
> @ downhoehl: du nutzt die auch? oder habe ich deinen ;-) missverstanden?



@ bachmayeah: Jein, ein Freund von mir fährt sie derzeit am Vorderrad, und ich werd die wohl demnächst mal testen, das Gewicht ist einfach zu verführerisch. In einschlägigen Ami-Foren sind die ja recht überzeugt von der Felge....

@ samsnatch13: das sind aber die 150er, oder? Weil ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtigst auf die 135er für mein M3


----------



## iRider (12. März 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> @ bachmayeah: Jein, ein Freund von mir fährt sie derzeit am Vorderrad, und ich werd die wohl demnächst mal testen, das Gewicht ist einfach zu verführerisch. In einschlägigen Ami-Foren sind die ja recht überzeugt von der Felge....
> 
> @ samsnatch13: das sind aber die 150er, oder? Weil ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtigst auf die 135er für mein M3



135 kommen bald! Das hat Vince (Intense CNC) gesagt.

Zur ZTR Flow: ein paar Leute fahren die hier, mehr an All Mountain Bikes. Vorteil ist das Gewicht und wie einfach sie sich tubeless konvertieren lassen. Nachteile sind dass sie schlechter verarbeitet sind als z.B. Mavic und beim Bauen der Laufräder etwas länger brauchen um perfekt rund zu laufen. Ausserdem haben sie keine Ösen, d.h. wenn man Alunippel verbauen will muss man mit viel Öl und sehr langsam bauen. Nicht optimal. Wenn es felsig wird würde ich auch keine 1-Ply Reifen fahren, jedenfalls am DH-ler. Sie scheinen aber weniger zu Dellen zu neigen als die alten 5.1-er. Könnte für einen netten Super D oder DH Race-only LRS reichen!


----------



## Downhoehl (12. März 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> 135 kommen bald! Das hat Vince (Intense CNC) gesagt.
> 
> Zur ZTR Flow: ein paar Leute fahren die hier, mehr an All Mountain Bikes. Vorteil ist das Gewicht und wie einfach sie sich tubeless konvertieren lassen. Nachteile sind dass sie schlechter verarbeitet sind als z.B. Mavic und beim Bauen der Laufräder etwas länger brauchen um perfekt rund zu laufen. Ausserdem haben sie keine Ösen, d.h. wenn man Alunippel verbauen will muss man mit viel Öl und sehr langsam bauen. Nicht optimal. Wenn es felsig wird würde ich auch keine 1-Ply Reifen fahren, jedenfalls am DH-ler. Sie scheinen aber weniger zu Dellen zu neigen als die alten 5.1-er. Könnte für einen netten Super D oder DH Race-only LRS reichen!



Ich schau auch schon täglich in den MTBR-Thread, wann´s die endlich gibt. Bin sehr gespannt, vor allem weil ja die ersten Eindrücke von den Jungs, wo die schon haben, durchweg sehr positiv sind.

Wie gesagt, mein Kollege fährt die, und wenn die bei Ihm mit über 20Kg mehr am VR halten, dann sollten die das auch bei mir tun.....
Das mit den fehlenden Ösen stimmt, aber schreibst ja selber,mit Geduld beim Einspeichen geht das schon. Und 1-Ply-Reifen gehören meiner Meinung nach sowieso an keinen Dhler, aber das ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung.....


----------



## mterminator (12. März 2009)

Mein 1996 Intense, hängt nur noch an der Wand im Wohnzimmer:


----------



## klemmi (12. März 2009)

Was bringen denn diese Dropouts?


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2009)

An dem Bügel ist eine ewig lange Feder, die das Schaltwerk ständig unter Zug hält.


----------



## mterminator (13. März 2009)

dieser bügel war damals notwendig, sonst wars nicht wirklich downhill tauglich ...
unter
http://mterminator.pinkbike.com/album/my-bikes/
gibts weitere bilder von diesem alten schätzchen ...


----------



## DH Sport (13. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Uzzi  

ich fahre an meinem Bike Intense 909 1 Ply Dual Compound Reifen. Die passen besser zu Deinem Bike


----------



## samsnatch13 (13. März 2009)

oké danke, wenn meinen reifen am ende sind dann denk mal dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. März 2009)

mterminator schrieb:


> Mein 1996 Intense, hängt nur noch an der Wand im Wohnzimmer:



Cooler Klassiker!

Cycle Circle??? Da kannst du nur aus Wien oder Umgebung sein?


----------



## -Chris- (14. März 2009)

Ist zwar etwas dreckig und ein paar Komponenenten müssen auch noch upgedatet werden, aber ich stells trotzdem schon mal rein:


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (22. März 2009)

so und hier mein Spaßfaktor für den Sommer 2009


----------



## Geißbock__ (22. März 2009)

Sauber Yeti-Ritter! Stealth black  mit weißer Gabel sieht einfach genial aus!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2009)

Sau gut, Yeti-Ritter


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (22. März 2009)

noch nicht fertig kommt noch ne DC gabel andere bremsen, LRS und so weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (23. März 2009)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wollte Euch mal das neue Familienmitglied vorstellen...



Hi,

was wiegt denn Dein 5.5? Und kommt die Motion-Kontrollverstellung der PIKE nicht ans Unterrohr? War bei meiner Revelation so!

Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (27. März 2009)

Frog schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was wiegt denn Dein 5.5? Und kommt die Motion-Kontrollverstellung der PIKE nicht ans Unterrohr? War bei meiner Revelation so!
> 
> Grüße



Also, das Bike wiegt komplett ca. 13Kg inkl. Pedale. Wegen dem Dia Compe Steuersatz schlägt die MC Verstellung nicht an. Angeblich funktioniert das auch mit Hope Steuersätzen. Die meisten anderen bauen zu niedrig.


----------



## Christiaan (27. März 2009)

Fast fertig


----------



## bachmayeah (28. März 2009)

guter aufbau...


----------



## Christiaan (29. März 2009)

Intense SS red ,emdium
Cane Creek Double Flush XC FLush
RS Lyrik 2 Step Air
Thomson stutze und Vorbau, Sunline V1 Lenker
XT Kurbeln, MRP Carbon, E13 38T Blatt
Saint Bremsen
Xo Schalter und Schaltwerk
Hope Pro II Mavic EX721
High ROller Lust 2.35 UST Reifen
Intense Sattel


----------



## Team Freak 123 (29. März 2009)

züge noch anderst verlegen aber nur der optik wegen, ansonsten echt top aufbau! sieht echt nach viel spaß aus! also mal viel spaß damit, ride on


----------



## xxFRESHxx (29. März 2009)

die meisten SS sehen ja von den proportionen her irgendwie komisch aus. das hier nicht.
unglaublich geiles rad


----------



## Christiaan (30. März 2009)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> züge noch anderst verlegen aber nur der optik wegen, ansonsten echt top aufbau! sieht echt nach viel spaß aus! also mal viel spaß damit, ride on


Ja mein Schalt zug wasr zu kurz, hahal also mal so montiert


----------



## klemmi (30. März 2009)

Schick... der DT Swiss Enduro LRS würde absolut geil kommen!


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (30. März 2009)

Spaßfaktor Nr.2 für 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

Sehr schön !
Lenker schwarz -> perfekt !


----------



## TheRacer (30. März 2009)

Nette Kiste. Den Lenker finde ich nicht so schlimm. Ich hätte da eher alle Fox Decals drauf gelassen.


----------



## TeeWorks (30. März 2009)

neeh so lassen wies is!! fett geil mit der schwarzen 40 und den weißen ringelchen  (evtl. die gelben mavic sticker runter machen )


----------



## Downhoehl (30. März 2009)

Richtig geil, das M6


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. März 2009)

So ich hab da auch noch was! 14,4kg so wie am Foto! 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (30. März 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> neeh so lassen wies is!! fett geil mit der schwarzen 40 und den weißen ringelchen  (evtl. die gelben mavic sticker runter machen )





TheRacer schrieb:


> Nette Kiste. Den Lenker finde ich nicht so schlimm. Ich hätte da eher alle Fox Decals drauf gelassen.



Es kommen noch die schwarz/weißen Fox decals drauf


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (30. März 2009)

Hi leuts eine kurze frage habe in meinem M3 ein Manitou X6 Dämpfer von 2008 oder so hat vll jemand eine Beschreibung wie man das ding richtig einstellt?
Also mit welchem knopf man was einstellen kann.
Danke


----------



## seelenfrieden (30. März 2009)

CCCP DIRT BIKER schrieb:


> Hi leuts eine kurze frage habe in meinem M3 ein Manitou X6 Dämpfer von 2008 oder so hat vll jemand eine Beschreibung wie man das ding richtig einstellt?
> Also mit welchem knopf man was einstellen kann.
> Danke



a) ausbauen
b) durch <beliebigerandererdämpfer> ersetzen

oder c) sowas da lesen: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/download/web/swinger-club_uplId_12224__coId_7467_.pdf


----------



## teatimetom (31. März 2009)

mal ein klassiker :




steht im bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstoned (31. März 2009)

@yeti-ritter: ist da ein bos kartusche in der fox verbaut?
ciao, stefan


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. März 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> mal ein klassiker :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Net schlecht!  Was ist das für ein Baujahr? Wie viel Federweg hat es am Heck?


----------



## teatimetom (1. April 2009)

dank dir ,

ist schon aber schon wieder ein bike zuviel leider 
baujahr 2001 oder 2002 bin ich nicht ganz sicher, 
Federweg hinten könnte ich zur not messen ...
weiss zufällig jemand von euch wie viel federweg der damals hatte ?


----------



## Christiaan (1. April 2009)

Das Tracer hatte 80 oder 100mm Federweg, abhangig von wo den Dampfer in Link montiert ist


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. April 2009)

So, hier mal wieder meins. War prinzipiell schon mal, aber ich hatte mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Benutzernamen gegönnt. Nicht wundern.

Jetzt mit Steckachse und ein zwei weiteren Änderungen.


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (3. April 2009)

gstoned schrieb:


> @yeti-ritter: ist da ein bos kartusche in der fox verbaut?
> ciao, stefan



jap ist eine drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## splatternick (9. April 2009)

Mein neues Baby!


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (9. April 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## bachmayeah (9. April 2009)

was wiegt denn diese schizzl ?


----------



## splatternick (9. April 2009)

gute frage... muss noch ne waage kaufen ;-)


----------



## splatternick (9. April 2009)

Bilder vom M3 folgen wenns fertig ist ))))


----------



## bachmayeah (9. April 2009)

splatternick schrieb:


> Bilder vom M3 folgen wenns fertig ist ))))



wir bitten darum


----------



## a73 (9. April 2009)

WoW - neues Baby und Klassiker zugleich.
Wird wohl das erste und einzige Intense - Rennrad bleiben.


Fesch!!!


----------



## iRider (9. April 2009)

splatternick schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby!



Ein 08/15 Taiwanrahmen der den Namen Intense nicht verdient hat! Wird dem Anspruch der Marke (handmade in USA, hallooooo!!!) nicht gerecht. Zum Glück hat Intense das in der Zwischenzeit auch eingesehen.


----------



## pisskopp (10. April 2009)

was issn des für ein Kindersitz?


----------



## samsnatch13 (10. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (10. April 2009)

abgesehen von der rosa zughülle ist das tazer ziemlich geil


----------



## fatcrobat (11. April 2009)

schick die beiden


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (12. April 2009)

So mein Intense M3 in Weiß müsste auch Ende der Woche bei mir sein sobald es da ist Baue ich es Sofort auf und mache Bilder leider kann ich mir aber meine Deemax noch nicht Kaufen noch kein Lohn aufm Konto leider!!

Aber so macht man es Demo 9 DH Rahmen Verkauft mit Dämpfer und ein Intense M3 dafür her das nennt man doch ma deal!


Achso hier noch was ganz Wichtiges wie lang ist der Schaft von denn2007er M3 eigentlisch!


----------



## bachmayeah (12. April 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> So mein Intense M3 in Weiß müsste auch Ende der Woche bei mir sein sobald es da ist Baue ich es Sofort auf und mache Bilder leider kann ich mir aber meine Deemax noch nicht Kaufen noch kein Lohn aufm Konto leider!!
> 
> Aber so macht man es Demo 9 DH Rahmen Verkauft mit Dämpfer und ein Intense M3 dafür her das nennt man doch ma deal!
> 
> ...



das haste ja ganz doll gedealt 
n radel hat doch aber gar keinen schaft und die länge des steuerrohrs hängt von der größe des rahmens ab.
ansonsten gäbs da google.de http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17925


----------



## Myrkskog (13. April 2009)

Seit letzter Woche bin ich auch auf Intense umgestiegen 
Mein neues Kätzchen...


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (13. April 2009)

Naja Rot ist ja nicht das besste aber immerhin ein Intense das zählt!

Messe ma bitte das Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz wie lang das ist bitte!


----------



## walo (13. April 2009)

bla


----------



## Trickz (13. April 2009)

hat hier wer was gegen rot gesagt,
uffpasse


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (13. April 2009)

Ja ich aber Rot finde ich nicht so toll keine Ahnung warum ein Weißes Bike ist nun ma das auf was ich stehe Rot passt für ein weib aber er ist ja keins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (13. April 2009)

jetzt sind sie auch schon hier.


----------



## Trickz (13. April 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> Ja ich aber Rot finde ich nicht so toll keine Ahnung warum ein Weißes Bike ist nun ma das auf was ich stehe Rot passt für ein weib aber er ist ja keins!



bevor du hier DIE intense farbe schlechthin mit solchen müllargumenten runtermachst, lern erstmal punkt und komma zu setzen...
da bekommt man ja augenkrämpfe


----------



## Team Freak 123 (13. April 2009)

mein gott leute lasst euch doch in ruhe, jeder steht auf andere farben fertig. da gibts keine männlein oder weiblein farbe. rot is weder weiblicher, noch sonst was und weiß ist weder männlicher als rot oder sonst irgendwas. jeder hat nen anderen geschmack, und das ist auch gut so. also geht lieber raus und fahrt bei dem schönen wetter.!!   ride on


----------



## fuzzball (14. April 2009)

ja aber er hat recht Weiß ist ******* und wird nur von sogenannten Fashion Victims (siehe aus weiße Pkws) gefahren, damit wenigstens Bike und Fahrer sportlich aussehen


----------



## hacke242 (14. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ja aber er hat recht Weiß ist ******* und wird nur von sogenannten Fashion Victims (siehe aus weiße Pkws) gefahren, damit wenigstens Bike und Fahrer sportlich aussehen


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (14. April 2009)

> Zitat von *fuzzball*
> 
> 
> _ja aber er hat recht Weiß ist ******* und wird nur von sogenannten Fashion Victims (siehe aus weiße Pkws) gefahren, damit wenigstens Bike und Fahrer sportlich aussehen
> ...


 
Also man muss schon sagen du hast ja zu 100% nicht überlegst was du schreibst. Aber naja auch egal das ist eben deine Meinung und das andere ist meine!
Weiß ist halt finde ich jetze die Farbe der Mode und ich muss es auch so sagen ich finde Weiß schon seit ca 10 Jahren einfach nur geil an Autos Bikes usw!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (15. April 2009)

oh weiß, so geil überall
und wänden, und im farbeimer und überhaupt! white for all, alles nur noch weiß damit wir nicht mehr schwarz sehen müssen. scheiß andere farben außer weißßßßßßßßß;-) ich mochte die weiss-grünen partybusse auch immer am liebsten, fand ich auch schon seit tausend jahren einfach nur am geilsten! *tilt* natürlich nur wegen dem weissssssss!!!

nicht ganz ernst nehmen bitte, ist ja nur ironie!


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (15. April 2009)

Naja lassen wir das Thema mit der Farbe ma bei Seite und sprechen ma weiter über ein M3.

Und zwar habe ich heute bemerkt das bei mein Intense m3 das Hinterrad Kratzen bzw Schleifen tut am Sattelstangenrohr also da wo man die Sattelstange rein macht!
Ich fahre nur einen 2,35er Maxxis HR bekommt man das weg oder ist das normal bei denn Intense M3


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (15. April 2009)

ist normal, wenn der hub nur minimal nicht mit dem angegebenen übereinstimmt dann sind 5mm die eigentlich glaub freiraum sein sollten beim m3 ganz schnell weg, wegen dem übersetzungsverhältnis.


----------



## iRider (15. April 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> Naja lassen wir das Thema mit der Farbe ma bei Seite und sprechen ma weiter über ein M3.
> 
> Und zwar habe ich heute bemerkt das bei mein Intense m3 das Hinterrad Kratzen bzw Schleifen tut am Sattelstangenrohr also da wo man die Sattelstange rein macht!
> Ich fahre nur einen 2,35er Maxxis HR bekommt man das weg oder ist das normal bei denn Intense M3



Es gibt für den Dämpfer härtere Anschlagpuffer-Gummis die man benutzen kann um das zu verhindern. Kann man mit Geschick selber einbauen oder beim Dämpferservice machen lassen.


----------



## TeeWorks (15. April 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> Naja lassen wir das Thema mit der Farbe ma bei Seite und sprechen ma weiter über ein M3.
> 
> Und zwar habe ich heute bemerkt das bei mein Intense m3 das Hinterrad Kratzen bzw Schleifen tut am Sattelstangenrohr also da wo man die Sattelstange rein macht!
> Ich fahre nur einen 2,35er Maxxis HR bekommt man das weg oder ist das normal bei denn Intense M3


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

nach wie vor meins:


----------



## Christiaan (16. April 2009)

Mann, in Weiss sieht es GUT AUS!


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Ohne Worte....sooo gut !


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

ich bin auch brutalst froh, dass es weiß ist und kein rot oder so.. rot ist voll girly-like 
btw: mir gefällts auch.


----------



## Christiaan (16. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich bin auch brutalst froh, dass es weiß ist und kein rot oder so.. rot ist voll girly-like
> btw: mir gefällts auch.



Danke, Henning! Intense kann nur Rot sein die Race farbe.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

ahso ja: und NUR GIRLYS UND HOLLÄNDER MÖGEN ROT ! 

edit: das 951 bringt mich richtig in spamlaune.


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2009)

du bist wahrscheinlich auch eh der erste der das ding in der garage stehn hat


----------



## Christiaan (16. April 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> du bist wahrscheinlich auch eh der erste der das ding in der garage stehn hat


Und wann kann Ich es dir dann wieder abkaufen, Bach?


----------



## Myrkskog (16. April 2009)

Ilmenauer19 schrieb:


> Naja lassen wir das Thema mit der Farbe ma bei Seite und sprechen ma weiter über ein M3.
> 
> Und zwar habe ich heute bemerkt das bei mein Intense m3 das Hinterrad Kratzen bzw Schleifen tut am Sattelstangenrohr also da wo man die Sattelstange rein macht!
> Ich fahre nur einen 2,35er Maxxis HR bekommt man das weg oder ist das normal bei denn Intense M3



Mein M3 hat einen Swinger 6-way, der bei Motopitkan war. Der Hinterbau schlägt nicht durch bzw. kommt an das Sattelrohr, obwohl er sehr weich eingestellt ist. Keine Ahnung, was die bei dem Tuning genau machen, aber es funktioniert hervorragend 

@bachmayeah
Danke nochmal für den Fernseher 
Immer noch ein verdammt schickes M6 - ich durfte es ja bereits live bewundern...


----------



## Hundeleine (16. April 2009)

C:\DATEN\Bilder gesamt\Jürgen\2009\Rennen Bar\2009-04-16\DSC03362.JPG


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Du mußt Bilder erst ins Fotoalbum hochladen und dann hierher verlinken.


----------



## Trickz (16. April 2009)

^^ 
der war gut.
würde die bilder erstmal im fotoalbum hochladen dann klappts auch 

edit: war wohl einer schneller


----------



## Hundeleine (16. April 2009)

Sorry geht grad nix man muss das wohl irgendwie komp. keine Ahnung wie das geht hätte ja gerne mal wieder was neues zum kucken geboten


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2009)

Du gehst auf dein Fotoalbum unterhalb von deinem Nick-namen. da kannst du das/die Bilder ins Forum laden und von dort aus für uns hier reinladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

Oh man jetzt habe ich genug da gehe ich lieber biken


----------



## Trickz (17. April 2009)

ich nehms dir mal ab


----------



## bachmayeah (17. April 2009)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt habe ich genug da gehe ich lieber biken



ich hab aber auch schon schönere m6 gesehen. ich glaub nun habsch nen sticker-overflow.
zum posten der bilder: alles halb so wild -->


----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

Danke dir!


----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

Also jetzt habe ich mal ein paar im album aber wie verlinkt man die jetzt hier rein?


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. April 2009)

Jetzt wie es Bachmayeah beschrieben hat! Schritt für Schritt. Kopiere dann BBC Code zB. mittelgroßes Bild und setze es in "Direkt Antworten"
Ganz einfach, probiers mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (17. April 2009)

wenn du hier was schreibst klickste in der menüleiste auf grafik einfügen (neben der weltkugel) und dann öffnet sich ein popup indem du den link vom bild einträgst.
den erhälst du zb wenn du bei deinem bild im album auf großes bild klickst (steht dann in der adresszeile im browser) oder mit rechtsklick auf das foto direkt und grafikadresse kopieren...

edit: wieder zu spät


----------



## walo (17. April 2009)

bachmayeah hats sogar mit bildchen beschrieben.
unter deinem foto, kannste bb-codes ein bzw. ausblenden.
also, einblenden und dann die gewünschte grösse kopieren und hier einsetzen.



edith:gott, bin ich langsam.


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. April 2009)

Oder so!


----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

Juhu Danke euch !


----------



## Trickz (17. April 2009)

ole geht doch 
sogar MIT link wahnsinn

zum bike: ich würde die sattelstütze + sattel, kurbeln und pedalen sowie vorbau und griffe noch weiß machen.
um das ganze konsequent durchzuziehen und so


----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

Gleich nochmal eines zur Übung


----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

War so etwa geplant doch dann hatte der Preis bei gewissen teilen mehr mitsprache recht und da die dicke grinsekatze doch recht hart rangenommen wird sehen leider gerade weise griffe und sättel nach der ein oder anderen matschschlacht nimmer so schick aus 

Aber sagtmal ich habe je die dicken marrys drauf also mit diesen gibts als ganz leichten rahmen kontackt am Sattelrohr habt ihr das auch oder liegt das nur an den marrys?


----------



## Trickz (17. April 2009)

achso, na dann.

lustig dass du meine ironie völlig missverstanden hast.

das mit dem kontakt liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass du noch die alten ausfallenden hast.


----------



## fl1p (17. April 2009)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> Aber sagtmal ich habe je die dicken marrys drauf also mit diesen gibts als ganz leichten rahmen kontackt am Sattelrohr habt ihr das auch oder liegt das nur an den marrys?



-"Ähh, ja. Hallo?"
-"Ich hätte da gerne mal ein Problem!"
-"Aber gerne doch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329248 "


----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

upps!
aber wie kann das mit den ausfallenden sein dachte das wäre nur bei den 07ern den das ist ein 09er? 
ja danke das habe ich vorher gelesen und entnommen das für die ersten neue ausfallenden gespendet wurden dachte dann das beim 09er die inkulsive bei auslieferung sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (17. April 2009)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> upps!
> aber wie kann das mit den ausfallenden sein dachte das wäre nur bei den 07ern den das ist ein 09er?
> ja danke das habe ich vorher gelesen und entnommen das für die ersten neue ausfallenden gespendet wurden dachte dann das beim 09er die inkulsive bei auslieferung sind



Dass das "Problem" bei den 09er Modellen behoben ist, hätte ich eigentlich auch gedacht.
Am besten fragste mal bei Deinem Händler oder Importeur nach...


----------



## Hundeleine (17. April 2009)

Des mache ich mal aber meine theorie ist das die 2,5 zuviel für das bike ist 
ein freund hat gerade sein v10 bekommen der kann mit den schlappen nicht mal normal fahren weil die an diesem schicken carbonschutzblech streifen testfahrer Kunde sag ich nur


----------



## BigMountain86 (18. April 2009)

Hier mal mein neuer Hobel für 2009!
Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt und die Sattelklemme ist schon gegen eine rote ersetzt worden.


----------



## Hundeleine (18. April 2009)

schönes teil!!!


----------



## abiot (18. April 2009)

gegen die ganzen geschosse ist ja meins schon n oldschool teil 
übern winter verändert:
laufradsatz (hope pro 2 auf sun mtx29 - zum probieren)
thomson elite 4x vorbau





grüße


----------



## haha (18. April 2009)

m6 den gräslichen vorbau weg, dann top
m3 schwarze felgen, dann top


----------



## mex racer (18. April 2009)

Mit neuer Sattelstuetze


----------



## bachmayeah (18. April 2009)

schick


----------



## Ilmenauer19 (18. April 2009)

Hallo Leute habe Heute mien M3 zusammengebaut und muss sagen so bin ich sehr zufrieden bis auf das beim Treten was knackt aber ich weis nicht was ich habe alles auseinandergenommen und alles neu gefettet Steuersatz ist neu und viel gefettet Tretlager auch die ganzen lager sind auch i.o und alles auch neu gefettet wurden von mir aber es kanckt immer noch was ich weis nicht mehr was es sein kann man hört es aber auch nicht wo es her kommt so richtig! Habt ihr auch so probs gehabt!

Ahso und ich muss dazu sagen mein Hinterrad geht auch so rein trotz das es ein Spezi Hinterrad ist und es asy... gespeicht ist es leuft voll in der mitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (18. April 2009)

@ mex racer
wie gross bist du?


----------



## mex racer (18. April 2009)

hallo walo
ich bin 1.90


----------



## walo (18. April 2009)

wow, so kann man sich täuschen. dachte du kommst sicher an die 2 meter.

hatte die gleichen luftfederelemente verbaut wie du. doch sowohl den air als auch die ata musste ich rauswerfen.
bist du zufrieden?


----------



## mex racer (18. April 2009)

mit der MZ bin ich zufrieden, aber mit dhx nicht wirklich, aber ich werd in erst mal weiter fahren. Aber das Bike ist das perfekt trainigsgeraet fuer Dhiller, weil man kann hochtreten und trotzdem schnell runter fahren
saludos


----------



## neikless (21. April 2009)

mein intense ss aufbau , noch nicht ganz fertig aber fahrbar und bessere bilder folgen


----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2009)

Haha,wußte ichs doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. April 2009)

hatte noch keine zeit für gute bilder (BBQ)
leichter als dein flatty by the way thats why i don´t need a 15kg flatline u know


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. April 2009)

ich dreh durch!
Sehr sehr cool! Nimmst du es am Samstag auch mit?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Haha,wußte ichs doch



Ich auch 

Geil Niclas, damit hast Du echt alles richtig gemacht - sollte mich schwer wundern wenn es Dir nicht taugt. War bisher das beste Rad dass ich hatte  - und ich hoffe Du hast kurze (165er) Kurbeln


----------



## neikless (22. April 2009)

ja sind 165er ... eigentlich wollte ich es am samstag herreiten ja
warte noch auf eine feder die 400er ist mir viel zu weich,
felix was hattest du für eine ?


----------



## walo (22. April 2009)

coole hütte!
und zum trotz der style polizei, find ich die roten handgelenktapes schnicke!
äusserste wurst is runtergefallen?
meinerseits ein dickes minus an den bratgutverantwortlichen, potzheilandabera!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. April 2009)

Hatte ne 450er - war eh schon das härteste was in Malaysia zu bekommen war - hätte aber wohl noch ne 500er mal versucht, wobei: Sag hat in etwa gepasst, und auch hatte ich nie Durchschläge - mir kams aber trotzdem sehr soft vor.
Hatte zu der Zeit gut 90kilo naggisch


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2009)

hier mal etwas neues von mir. dummerweise darf ich es die nächsten acht wochen nicht bewegen.


----------



## pisskopp (22. April 2009)

huch wie hast das mit der achse & rohloff gelöst ?? ist das net ne steckachse??
greetz


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2009)

nein, ist eine standardachse. habe mir allerdings neue muttern fertigen lassen, die die vergrößerte auflagefläche schon besitzen. mit den normalen unterlegscheiben wäre der radausbau ziemlich verflixt geworden, wenn man eine schraubachse nimmt.


----------



## hacke242 (23. April 2009)

jetzt mal bei tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Bitte:


----------



## hacke242 (23. April 2009)

du Guter! Danke, ich pack das nie


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2009)

ich hatte da doch iwo ne anleitung..hier
erstes bike mit rel. viel weiß, dass mir zusagt


----------



## hacke242 (24. April 2009)




----------



## hacke242 (24. April 2009)

Super. Danke, bachmayeah. Ich habs endlich begriffen!


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2009)

Gefällt mir auch, das weiße Bike !
Wie bewährt sich die Clavicula ?


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2009)

gerngayschehen  
mach mal nen slr druff.. mit maxxis dh schlappen wäre nochmal gewicht drin, wobei die intense reifen sicherlich n tick besser sind..aber so schon astreines gayschoss.
btw: wie kommt man an die clavicula "kostengünstig" ran? hätte da nach wie vor schiss, wenn ich mir da meine anschaue, wie lange die clavi hält.


----------



## hacke242 (24. April 2009)

die clavicula habe ich jetzt die 3. saison und sie funzt einwandfrei, selbst in finale ligure nach diversen fels-aufsetzern gibt es keine probleme. war anfangs auch sehr kritisch, aber ich bin echt begeistert.


----------



## hacke242 (24. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> gerngayschehen
> mach mal nen slr druff.. mit maxxis dh schlappen wäre nochmal gewicht drin, wobei die intense reifen sicherlich n tick besser sind..aber so schon astreines gayschoss.
> btw: wie kommt man an die clavicula "kostengünstig" ran? hätte da nach wie vor schiss, wenn ich mir da meine anschaue, wie lange die clavi hält.



der grip ist in der tat fantastisch, da nehme ich das etwas höhere gewicht gerne in kauf (hauptsache ich komme nicht über 17,00Kg). beim sattel hast du natürlich recht, mal schauen. was für eine stütze empfiehlst du denn zum slr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2009)

Thomson.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2009)

ec90


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2009)

Laß das SDG Zeug drauf, mach nur einen I-Fly drauf.


----------



## hacke242 (24. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Laß das SDG Zeug drauf, mach nur einen I-Fly drauf.



nie wieder i-fly! schon 2 zerbrochen.


----------



## Crak (24. April 2009)

was machst du mit den sätteln bitte?


----------



## hacke242 (24. April 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> was machst du mit den sätteln bitte?



das ging ganz einfach, beim letzten ixs in wiberg im training überschlagen, dabei den sattel mit gefühlten 350km/h mit dem rückenprotektor zerbröselt. 
der 2. sattel war einfach eine "montagsproduktion" und hat einfach nicht gehalten.
die etwas schwerere variante hält. bislang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (24. April 2009)

Kleinen Dampfer update


----------



## Christiaan (24. April 2009)

hacke242 schrieb:


>



Ist das Hinterrad 150mm x 12mm?


----------



## bobtailoner (25. April 2009)

ich brauch diesen laufradsatz in 150x12mm
ist ja leider schwer dran zu kommen


----------



## gstoned (26. April 2009)

mein ss




http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4664&cat=500


----------



## Trickz (26. April 2009)

nur geile kisten auf der seite


----------



## hacke242 (26. April 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Ist das Hinterrad 150mm x 12mm?



Ja.


----------



## miker_G (26. April 2009)

Mein Socom


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2009)

Top Bike ! Grüße nach Garmisch !


----------



## fx:flow (27. April 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Kleinen Dampfer update



mach mal ein bild an dem begrenzungspfosten auf der straße, wo du schon das m3 fotografiert hast! wird dem rad nicht gerecht.


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (6. Mai 2009)

meine gehhilfe kommen noch andere laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (7. Mai 2009)

nun musste aber auch deine profil aktualisieren und nen deutschen satz schreiben 
schön schlichtes m3.


----------



## dh-biker (8. Mai 2009)

so das ist es. leider kommen die Farben schrecklich rüber. Sollte alles in Rot sein und nicht lila, irgendwie war das Licht schlecht.
Neu BOS Idylle RaRe ( viel leichter als Pro )
BOS Stoy Dämpfer
Laufräder Sixpack
Vorbau Direct Mount Sixpack
Sattelstütze Sixpack


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Mai 2009)

Sehr sehr geil bis auf die griffe und den kettenstrebenschutz; jetzt noch ne ti feder und feddich.. 
gaywicht des radels?


----------



## TZR (8. Mai 2009)

Seit wann hat die Idylle Direct Mount? Dachte das gäbe es nicht?!


----------



## dh-biker (8. Mai 2009)

Doch klaro hat die Direct Mount. Wie bei Fox und Rock Shox auch.
Ja ich weiß Griffe werden auch noch getauscht und Kettenstrebenschutz auch.
Aber jetzt kann ich es wenigstens wieder fahren


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2009)

Ui, die kleine BOS... Kannst mal was zum Gewicht sagen ?

Und was sind das für Laufräder ?
edit: habs gesehen...Sixpack 

Und noch was.... Könnte jemand für mich am MonkeyLite-Lenker mal den maximalen Bereich messen, in dem Griff, Schaltung und Bremse geklemmt werden können ? Von außen bis dahin, wo die Krümmung losgeht ?
Mit meinem Gboxx Griff passt kaum ein 71er Lenker.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Mai 2009)

dann kauf doch (m)ein intense dann haste solche sorgen auch nicht mehr


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2009)

Danke ! Sehr hilfreich !


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke ! Sehr hilfreich !



sorry bin grad im büro, daher kann ich dir nur so helfen:






am Bildschirm Lineal mm messen --> 710 mm dann haste das verhältnis raus.
dann klemmbereich messen und ausrechnen 

edit: pi mal daumen dann locker 16 cm auf beiden seiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samsnatch13 (8. Mai 2009)

Geiles SOCOM


----------



## dh-biker (8. Mai 2009)

Das ist nicht die kleine BOS sondern die neue WC Race Ready (kurz RaRe).
Die wird das Loch zwischen Idylle ( normal 1399.-â¬ ) und pro ( mit extrenen AusgleichbehÃ¤lter und 3,7 kg ) stopfen. 
Das ist die gleiche die Rennie und Delfs im WC fahren.


----------



## iRider (8. Mai 2009)

Damit Christiaan endlich aufhört mich in jedem Faden nach Bildern zu fragen. 

Tazer VP FRO, aufgebaut als Spassbike mit Backup-Teilen. Und bevor das Genörgel losgeht: Züge sind zu lang da noch ein breiterer und höherer Lenker draufkommt und ich warte immer noch auf die LG1+! 
Wen es interessiert: Reach: 375 mm, Stack: 570 mm (beide +/- 5mm genau), Rahmen nackig 2920 g, Bike so wie auf Bild 13,32 kg.


----------



## haha (8. Mai 2009)

schöne dinger auf der seite. das gewicht der bos gabel würd mich mal interessieren.
das tazer gewicht nackig 2,9? ist aber schon mit dämpfer? sonst wär ein nackiges socom (ohne dämpfer) ja gerademal 200 gramm schwerer.
taugt mir aber schon schwer, das rad. und genau, ganz vergessen, die züge sind zu lang


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2009)

@dh-biker: das weiß ich schon ! Dann ist es halt die große "kleine" BOS.


----------



## iRider (8. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> schöne dinger auf der seite. das gewicht der bos gabel würd mich mal interessieren.
> das tazer gewicht nackig 2,9? ist aber schon mit dämpfer? sonst wär ein nackiges socom (ohne dämpfer) ja gerademal 200 gramm schwerer.
> taugt mir aber schon schwer, das rad. und genau, ganz vergessen, die züge sind zu lang



Spassvogel! 
2,92 mit Dämpfer ohne Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (8. Mai 2009)

Schoner Rahmen, iRider!


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Mai 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Damit Christiaan endlich aufhört mich in jedem Faden nach Bildern zu fragen.
> 
> Tazer VP FRO, aufgebaut als Spassbike mit Backup-Teilen. Und bevor das Genörgel losgeht: Züge sind zu lang da noch ein breiterer und höherer Lenker draufkommt und ich warte immer noch auf die LG1+!
> Wen es interessiert: Reach: 375 mm, Stack: 570 mm (beide +/- 5mm genau), Rahmen nackig 2920 g, Bike so wie auf Bild 13,32 kg.



@iRider: sehr geil 

@dh-biker: magst du nicht noch was zum vergleich der RaRe/ Idylle Pro schreiben?


----------



## mehdi72 (13. Mai 2009)

frisch aufgebaut


----------



## hacke242 (13. Mai 2009)

sehr schön. nur schade das da ein fahrrad davor steht.
nein, mal ehrlich, ein sehr schönes m6, obwohl ich ja nicht so der (optische)fan der mavics bin, da sie für mich zu "vertribelt" sind. dennoch, du bist eine runde weiter .


----------



## seelenfrieden (13. Mai 2009)

mehdi72 schrieb:


> frisch aufgebaut



geil.


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Mai 2009)

mehdi72 schrieb:


> frisch aufgebaut



keep it rollin and enjoy it!


----------



## Christiaan (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm, sieht sicher gut aus, mit den roten Boxxe,r Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das gehen wurde, aber vielleicht kann Ich ja doch ein rotes holen fuer mein M6, hhahahha


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Mai 2009)

nah mehdi...schon schön aufgebaut und dann gleich vertickern wollen, oder ist das ein anderes..die wuchtigere neue boxxer steht dem m6 sehr, sehr gut...
erster fahrbericht wäre top!


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Mai 2009)

oider wenn man die bos gewichte anschaut fällt einem ja der hammer runter... is ja schlimmer als bei MZ 

glücklicherweise gehts bei meinem 6.6 gewichtsmäßig jetzt abwärts... MZ 66 raus, 36 Talas 1.5 liegt vor mir   ...is sogar nomml 50g leichter als die normale variante  ...wir wohl insgesamt mit steuersatz gut n halbes kilo gewicht sparen!!! 

leider noch keine bilder, seh mein baby wohl erst in 1,5monaten wieder  

cheerio
Flo


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> oider wenn man die bos gewichte anschaut fällt einem ja der hammer runter... is ja schlimmer als bei MZ



Dafür funktionieren sie ja auch. Und sind schön handmade und kein zamgeschustertes Taiwangelumpe...

Servus nach Österreich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (13. Mai 2009)

die talas soll ja nicht so die supergabel sein.. was wäre denn eine alternative 1.5 ca 160mm federweg und luftig...  any ideaz


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Mai 2009)

klappe bachi, hab grad mein letztes geld für das teil rausgehauen, alternativen sind nicht am start. wenn das teil jetzt nicht funst (was ich bezweifle), hör ich auf mit dem ganzen scheiss.   


...wage mal zu behaupten, dass die taiwanesen weniger zusammenschustern als n paar franzosen in der hinterhofkantine  

nacht beinand.
Flo


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2009)

Laß dich net ärgern von dem alten Basarhändler...die Talas funzt scho !


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Mai 2009)

jo wer will schon seine van r haben...


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Mai 2009)

wollte keinen ärgern. kenn mich im fox bereich nciht aus aber so ne weiße float rc... auch hübsch...gibts gute reviews zur talas? macht sich sicherlich gut am ss. war ja auch ein traumhafter rahmen, der schwer zu ersetzen wird.
Kannste deine mal bitte wiegen Teeworks? 1.5 oder 1 1/8 Gabel? Eine Bos Gabel muss was feines sein. Würde gerne mal eine Probefahren.


----------



## iRider (14. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dafür funktionieren sie ja auch. Und sind schön handmade und kein zamgeschustertes Taiwangelumpe...
> 
> Servus nach Österreich !



Werden die BOS nicht auch in Taiwan hergestellt? Dachte nur die Innereien und der finale Zusammenbau geschehen in Frankreich. Und wenn ich von Autos ausgehe ist "made in France" nicht gerade ein Qualitätssiegel.....


----------



## haha (14. Mai 2009)

also ich find die talas ganz gut. ein bisschen heikel abzustimmen. für eine gute funktion muss man sie halt etwas straffer fahren als stahlfedergabeln.


----------



## TeeWorks (14. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> also ich find die talas ganz gut. ein bisschen heikel abzustimmen. für eine gute funktion muss man sie halt etwas straffer fahren als stahlfedergabeln.



...wieso straffer fahren? durchschlagen kann sie doch eh net und heikel abzustimmen mit einem luftventil und drei drehknöpfen? ich sag nur 66er ATA - DIE is heikel. Dagegen is die Fox ne mount & go gabel.


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2009)

meine *Fox 36 R *ist wirklich sorglos und funzt immer ohne probleme
*mount & go* trifft es perfect !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (14. Mai 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...wieso straffer fahren? durchschlagen kann sie doch eh net und heikel abzustimmen mit einem luftventil und drei drehknöpfen? ich sag nur 66er ATA - DIE is heikel. Dagegen is die Fox ne mount & go gabel.



straffer fahren deswegen, da sie sonst an steilstufen mehr absackt als ne stahlfedergabel. zumindest die 2007er. und bis ich die richtige einstellung der beiden druckstufen gefunden habe, hats auch einige testfahrten benötigt.. aber was red ich, hab ich dir ja eh schon mal alles ausführlich per pn geschrieben.


----------



## TeeWorks (14. Mai 2009)

jo jo passt eh ...find das ja fett mega dass fox das getrennt einstellbar hat, low und highspeed!! 

...ansonsten hat mir irgendwer felsenfest versprochen dass die ab bj.2008 sauber funsen soll... whatever that means.  hoff dass meine 09er nich wieder schlechter is *G* ...macht aber schon nen recht guten eindruck so... trocken.


----------



## haha (14. Mai 2009)

jaja, das hab ich dir glaube ich versprochen. ist aber tatsache, der unterschied zwischen 07 und 09 ist deutlich spürbar. für mich passt meine 07er trotzdem super, da ich zumindest bei meinem tourenfreerider gerne ein straffes fahrwerk habe..


----------



## haha (14. Mai 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Werden die BOS nicht auch in Taiwan hergestellt? Dachte nur die Innereien und der finale Zusammenbau geschehen in Frankreich. Und wenn ich von Autos ausgehe ist "made in France" nicht gerade ein Qualitätssiegel.....



wie bei magura: dick und große made in germany auf den gabeln, obwohls stinknormnale taiwanteile sind, die in deutschland montiert werden.


----------



## walo (17. Mai 2009)

mal wieder mein mini dhler.



geplant sind neue kurbeln und kf.
hab die tage mal versucht ne drs ranzumechen, ging leider nicht so geschmeidig.
hat jemand ne tipp, welche schaltbare sauber ranpasst?
gruss


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2009)

Die günstige Balckspire ist doch die beste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (17. Mai 2009)

ups, is wirklich günstig. 
die werd ich mal testen.


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Mai 2009)

ey alter, vielleicht siehst dus ja auch als kompliment, aber des teil is jetz langsam glaub ich das optisch zerballertste 6.6 das ich je gesehn hab  - da hängen jetz ja schon die fetzen weg! ...spendier dem ding mal nich nur neue kurbeln sondern auch zwei wenigstens optisch gleiche reifen und schwarze kabelbinder , das schaut ja vielleicht aus!!!  

DRS tut nich?!? ...mist, ich hab ja au noch die selbst gewichtsmäßig aufgemotzte shitguide dran... aber wenn die DRS net funst *grübel*...

cheerio!
Flo


----------



## walo (18. Mai 2009)

die drs könnte schon passen. s problem, bei mir, ist, dass durch die klemmung/adapter die führung zu weit nach aussen wandert und ich dann zu viele spacer brauch. dadurch bleibt mir zuwenig "fleisch"über, um die kurbel sicher zu montieren.
meine achse ist in dem fall zu kurz( 50mm/136mm) 
könnts zwar dann, mit der "neuen" kurbel, ebenfalls probieren, jedoch is mir die drs auch etwas zu teuer.....
schau doch mal bei den amis, da hat bestimmt einer eine montiert.......

gruss


----------



## TeeWorks (18. Mai 2009)

bis jetzt funst der shitguide noch... aber ob die lager noch ne alpensaison durchhalten wage ich zu bezweifeln 

die DRS wär halt leichter jo, aber mir im moment auch zu teuer.


----------



## walo (18. Mai 2009)

lager läuft bei mir top, immer schön gepflegt.
bei mir is das puley durch. der "absatz" fürs kleine blatt ist rund und somit eiert die kette auf der "kante" rum.......


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2009)

mal schön offt.:
hat jmd mal den bericht aus der freeride bzgl dem tracer parat? gerne auch das setup


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2009)

Habe ich parat ! Sie habens leider verrissen ! Hinterrad hat geschliffen....sie haben halt nicht gecheckt, dass das Bike hinten keinen 2.4er Schwalbe verträgt....Und der Dämpfer ist durchgerauscht (FOX Air Dämpfer waren ja schon immer toll in VPP Bikes)
Setup war keines angegeben.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2009)

sauber.. ja das mit dem tire rub problem hab ich schon mehrfach gehört ist aber von rahmen zu rahmen und von reifen zu reifen unterschliedlich. generell wird gesagt, dass ein 2,35er  reifen funzen sollte. 
dachte das wäre so wie in der bike: schöne partlist und (total unbeeinflusster) ausführlicher bericht.


----------



## walo (18. Mai 2009)

als parts haben sie "nur"
gabel/dämpfer: 36 talas rc2/float rp 23
kurbel/schaltung:truvativ stylo/sram x9
bremse:hayes stroker
 lr: sun ringle equalizer
schwalbe fat albert 2.4
gewicht:14.3 
angegeben.

bekommen die das teil direkt von intense oder schraubt das der importeur zusammen?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2009)

Partlist taugt wie immer nix und das Reifenproblem wurde auf mtbr ausreichend besprochen, hängt nur von der Reifendicke ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2009)

aber kein wort über vpp² und hinterbau steifigkeit?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2009)

Nein, Fazit ~teure Mistkiste....der Fox 23 suckt halt anscheinend.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2009)

na mal schauen, was man da fürn anderen dämpfer reinkloppen kann..


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Mai 2009)

naja... würd mal gern wissen ob der Jeff überhaupt auscheckt wie luftdämpfer funktionieren - scheint ja kein einziger VPP hinterbau wirklich damit zu funktionieren.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2009)

Interessant ist, dass die der Test der Mountanibike Action zum Tracer, getestet in 2 Versionen mit dem gleichen Dämpfer, durchgängig positiv ausgefallen ist:
http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod....0&tier=3&nid=4EF63D11BD7A46AAB2A9B06F647FB64F


----------



## haha (19. Mai 2009)

erinnert mich an den sc nomad test: das alte modell total ********, das neue überragend gut.. ich geb nix auf die tests


----------



## walo (19. Mai 2009)

das 6.6 wurde 07 auch mit ner 7,5 note abgestraft. mit intense gehen sie wohl etwas härter ins gericht.


TeeWorks schrieb:


> naja... würd mal gern wissen ob der Jeff überhaupt auscheckt wie luftdämpfer funktionieren - scheint ja kein einziger VPP hinterbau wirklich damit zu funktionieren.


eben, deswegen hab ich gefragt, wer die teile zusammenbaut, um sie dann zum testen zu schicken.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2009)

...gegen ein Radon oder Votec hat der Jeff halt keine Chance...

Ich halt auch nix von den Tests. Hab noch nie eine Biketeil deswegen gekauft oder nicht gekauft.


----------



## iRider (19. Mai 2009)

Zur MBA: da gebe ich auch nix drauf da die in jeder Ausgabe 3-4 Trailbikes testen die jeweils "das beste Trailbike" sind. 

Und ich weiss nicht was ihr habt, der RP23 sowohl im 5.5 als auch im Tazer funzen super.....man sollte halt nicht zuviel auf den Rippen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2009)

Die Texte in der Mba sind trotzdem umfassender und unterscheiden Punkte wie Ausstattung, Uphill, Dh, etc..


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (20. Mai 2009)

So ein paar neue Teil am Start


----------



## haha (20. Mai 2009)

bestes m6, das ich kenne. schlepplifthilfe an der sattelstütze?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. Mai 2009)

Bei meinen Tracer wurde der RP23 auch schon gegen einen DHX5 getauscht. Das bike ist zwar jetzt um 600gram schwerer, aber was solls. 







[/URL][/IMG]

Sattelstütze schaut nur so hoch aus, das Foto verfälscht. Der Rahmen ist Größe M und ich bin 181cm groß.


----------



## houtbay (23. Mai 2009)

Hab mein Tracer auch gerade auf DHX5 umgebaut, Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zum RP23 Glump. Und 2.4 BB streifen nicht an, 2.7 Maxxis auch nicht. Wenn einer das bei seinem Tracer hat, sollte er den Rahmen umtauschen, die scheinen mit ihren Toleranzen in der Fertigung so lala zu sein. Den Umtausch hat Intense bei einem Mitglied auf mtbr schon gemacht.


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Mai 2009)

meinst wirklich dass das an der Fertigung liegt? entweder is das VPP2 konstruktiv so grenzwertig ausgelegt, dass es eben bei vollem federweg nur flacher bauende reifen verträgt, oder die gehen von mehr dämpferprogression aus - (oder natürlich die leute sind sooo krass drauf dass sie das material immer bis zum äußersten fordern   )

wie auch immer, dein Tracer is echt lecker!!  
....könnte ja so ein schöner nachfolger vom 6.6 sein, dazu hätt ich aber halt gern mehr federweg hinten  ...uzzi is schon wieder too much irgendwie. Aber ich bleib eh bei meinem Baby 

cheerio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## houtbay (24. Mai 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> meinst wirklich dass das an der Fertigung liegt? entweder is das VPP2 konstruktiv so grenzwertig ausgelegt, dass es eben bei vollem federweg nur flacher bauende reifen verträgt, oder die gehen von mehr dämpferprogression aus - (oder natürlich die leute sind sooo krass drauf dass sie das material immer bis zum äußersten fordern   )
> 
> wie auch immer, dein Tracer is echt lecker!!
> ....könnte ja so ein schöner nachfolger vom 6.6 sein, dazu hätt ich aber halt gern mehr federweg hinten  ...uzzi is schon wieder too much irgendwie. Aber ich bleib eh bei meinem Baby
> ...



Bei mir streifts unabhängig von der Progression nicht mit o.g. Reifen. Sprich Feder ausgebaut bzw vorher mit abgelassener Luft und drauf sitzend kein Kontakt. Liegt evtl. am Large Rahmen, andere Maßkette auf dem Schweißgestell oder anderer Rohrsatz mit mehr "Luft" hinten?


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Mai 2009)

kann ja nicht an einem Mehr an Progression liegen: hub ende = hub ende; ob mit oder ohne progression. irgendwo gibt intense auch zu, dass es an toleranzen liegen kann und dann auch umgetauscht wird. allerdings sagen sie soweit ich weiß auch, für welche reifen der rahmen ausgelegt ist.


----------



## haha (25. Mai 2009)

toleranzen.. die sind dann aber schon gewaltig, wenn dardurch ein reifen anstösst oder nicht. schade schade, bei dem preis. ist wie bei den nähten, die einen sind wunderbar, die anderen grottig.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2009)

sollte bei dem breis eig. nicht sein. 

es ist aber irgendwo auch ein vpp problem das sowenig platz im hinterbau etc ist.
villeicht die rad er hebungs kurve ?

der canfield jedi f1 hat auch ein reifen freiheits-(bzw höhe)- problem

santa cruz v10 und giant glory -> hier geht der reifen an rahmen oder sattel an.



Ich würd nen DH rahmen aber doch so bauen das ein Intense - schwalbe - conti 2.5 " da auch mit schlamm nicht schleifen kann. den dh bikes werden mal dreckig ..


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2009)

Das auf mtbr war eine Ausnahme.
Intense weist auch auf mtbr ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass bestimmte Reifen zu hoch für den Hinterbau sind.
Das ist doch auch völlig legitim. Wer braucht im Tracer einen 2.4er Big Betty wie in der Freeride ? Das Bike ist ein leichtes Enduro. Wer das Ding am Einsatzzweck vorbei aufbaut, hat halt Pech gehabt.

Außerdem entspricht ein 2.4er Schwalbe nicht allen anderen 2.4ern auf den Markt, sondern ist viel fetter.

Z.B. war der neue DH Reifen in Winterberg von Schwalbe als 2.5" angegeben....ist aber fett wie ein Gazzalodi von anno dazumal....


----------



## houtbay (25. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das auf mtbr war eine Ausnahme.
> Intense weist auch auf mtbr ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass bestimmte Reifen zu hoch für den Hinterbau sind.
> Das ist doch auch völlig legitim. Wer braucht im Tracer einen 2.4er Big Betty wie in der Freeride ? Das Bike ist ein leichtes Enduro. Wer das Ding am Einsatzzweck vorbei aufbaut, hat halt Pech gehabt.
> 
> ...



Ein 2.4 BB ist ein tourentauglicher Enduroreifen, der fürs Tracer mit Fox36 genau passt und übrigens nicht anstreift. In der Freeride sind sie 2.5 MMary gefahren, darüber kann man beim Tracer diskutieren. 
Wer einen BB schon als "Freeride" einstuft, darf natürlich sein Tracer auch mit NobbyNics für die Stadtparkrunde oder das Gewichteposting im Forum aufbauen.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2009)

Was soll denn der Quatsch ?
Der BB ist nunmal von der Dimension ein Freeride-Reifen.


----------



## houtbay (25. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Quatsch ?
> Der BB ist nunmal von der Dimension ein Freeride-Reifen.



Das bezog sich auf "am Einsatzzweck vorbei", das klang so dogmatisch. Mag sein, daß viele DH Reifen nicht größer sind, das ändert aber nichts daran, daß die BB sehr wohl genau zum Tracer passen.

...darf gar nicht erwähnen, wie ich das Tracer gerade am "Einsatzzweck vorbei" umgebaut habe...


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Mai 2009)

um was gehts euch hier? gewicht oder grip oder haltbarkeit?

hatte anfangs 2.4er nobbynic's aufm 6.6, (in dem tollen forum ham alle gemeckert...) ...hab einen einzigen platten gehabt. sonen reifen darf man halt nicht prügeln. Habe nur wegen des Grips und zwecks durchschlagsfestigkeit in bezug auf bikepark nen BB draufgemacht, und letzte saison auf nen Intense 909er gewechselt... vom einsatzzweck eines tracers würd ich auf nobby tippen - damit fährt man doch schon öfter mal rauf, und runter kommt man damit auch überall, wenn auch net mit gaaaanz so viel freude (grip) wie mitm 909   (der aber wahrscheinlich 1ply auch nur die NN haltbarkeit hat.)


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Mai 2009)

am besten: 
kauft euch doch ein ss 
genug reifenfreiheit, steiferer hinterbau, nichts schleift..
ein herrliches fahrrad 
ich bin froh kein tracer genommen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (26. Mai 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> am besten:
> kauft euch doch ein ss
> genug reifenfreiheit, steiferer hinterbau, nichts schleift..
> ein herrliches fahrrad
> ich bin froh kein tracer genommen zu haben



Genau! Nun mal hoffen deins ist schnell fertig, und meins auch, hahahaha


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Mai 2009)

und dann aufm SS mit voll ausgezogener sattelstütze durch die landschaft gurken, ja, das ham wer gern... da kriegt der Jeff dann wieder albträume von gebrochenen rahmen lalalala...


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Mai 2009)

hmm bei mir ist noch kein ss gebrochen...trotz einsatz als mini dh bike


----------



## houtbay (26. Mai 2009)

An anderen rummeckern ist doch der halbe Spaß am Hobby. Vor allem mal etwas, was wir Deutschen am besten können


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Mai 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> An anderen rummeckern ist doch der halbe Spaß am Hobby. Vor allem mal etwas, was wir Deutschen am besten können



aber du bist doch ein bayer


----------



## teatimetom (27. Mai 2009)

was erlauben schlaaand-länder ! 
diesen witz dürfern nur WIR bayern gebrauchen.
p.s. bayern und österreich als königreich hätt doch was , mit sicherheit viele gute dh strecken


----------



## TeeWorks (27. Mai 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hmm bei mir ist *noch* kein ss gebrochen...trotz einsatz als mini dh bike



 er spielt gern mit dem feuer 



			
				tom_sandl schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. bayern und österreich als königreich hätt doch was , mit sicherheit viele gute dh strecken


/sign ...jetz nur noch kostenlosen transport zu den strecken, und bitte ohne zeitverlust!


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Mai 2009)

evtl schaff ichs ja mim nächsten. bekomm dann als ersatz das 951..  und verschenk mein m6 nicht


----------



## Hundeleine (27. Mai 2009)

He Leute wie ich hier gelesen habe kommt doch dieses Jahr kein neues M6 und wann steht auch noch in den Sternen oder? Doch große verwirrung den mein Händler hat heute mit dem neuen DTvertrieb telephoniert und die hätten anscheinend zu im gesagt das die ersten neuen M6 gerade ausgeliefert werden! Da muss doch ein missverständnis vorliegen der hat doch sicher die 951 er gemeint oder irre ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (27. Mai 2009)

kann man sich ohne Ti Feder hier reintrauen?


----------



## Shocker (27. Mai 2009)

jo, war 951 und kein M6...


----------



## mc schrecka (27. Mai 2009)

kleines Update aber auch ohne Titan


----------



## houtbay (27. Mai 2009)

bayerisches Tourenradl


----------



## TeeWorks (27. Mai 2009)

ok da hat der spass a loch... was willstn du mit ner totem am tourenradl?   ...aber hey, je fetter desto gut 



...und irgendwie, so alt is des M6 jetz a no nid, leute. in welchen dimensionen hier schon über produktionszyklen geredet wird, da wird mir mulmig.


----------



## houtbay (27. Mai 2009)

Parks offen - V10 beim reparieren - panik- totem stand rum - alles ChrisKing 1.5 und Avid - plug&play in 20min. 
Fährt sich übrigen saugut, man muß die totem nur schön weich einstellen, da kommt die 36 nicht mal ansatzweise mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (27. Mai 2009)

das wage ich zu bezweifeln  ...bauhöhe is scho bissl extrem für n tracer  ...aber gut, wenn du 50% sag fährst  [/meckermode off]


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (27. Mai 2009)

houtbay schrieb:


> bayerisches Tourenradl




sehr schön.....mit der Totem ist dafür der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher....
Optimales Bike


----------



## houtbay (27. Mai 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> das wage ich zu bezweifeln  ...bauhöhe is scho bissl extrem für n tracer  ...aber gut, wenn du 50% sag fährst  [/meckermode off]



Nix gegen unreflektiertes meckern, aber die Realität sieht etwas anders aus :

Tretlager hat jetzt 37cm unbelastet. Mit der Fox warens 36cm. Belastet reduziert sich die Differenz auf unter 1cm (wg mehr absolutem sag bei der totem, wenn beide 25% haben). Das löse ich ehrlich gesagt nicht auf. 
Lenkerhöhe über Boden hab ich mit totem und dem sehr flachen 750mm Burgtec Lenker unbelastet auf exakt den gleichem Wert eingestellt wie vorher mit 36 und dem Syntace Vector. Belastet ist bei der totem der Lenker somit noch niedriger als vorher. Lenkwinkel ist zudem ein gutes Grad flacher, das merke ich allerdings beim fahren sofort.


----------



## TeeWorks (27. Mai 2009)

na du musst es wissen und fahren...  

...66er auf 180 war auf jeden Fall net wirklich geil, und das beim 6.6  ...kanns net erklären, zahlen sagen mir da nix... war einfach zu viel des guten.


----------



## Trickz (28. Mai 2009)

neues bild - altes bike


----------



## mc schrecka (28. Mai 2009)

wie immer klasse Trickz


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2009)

Einfach super ! Leitungen kürzen, bitte.


----------



## TeeWorks (3. Juni 2009)

ok... is zwar nich meine kiste, aber wäre meine kiste wenn M6....    boah ey!!

wie mega übel überirdisch geil is das works red mit weißer boxxer???!! is das überhaupt worksred... schaut nach weinrot aus!


----------



## Rus (4. Juni 2009)

meine neu SS


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juni 2009)

Streetfighter Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2009)

Das M6 könnte worksred sein, wobei es n tick zu dunkel wirkt.. abxehn davon, dass der rahmen ne gute sonderanfertigung ist (xs mit 73er iL ?)
Das SS ist ja mal total verschandelt


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juni 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> neues bild - altes bike



Nach wie vor ein gigantisches Bike Mario! Nur geil.


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Juni 2009)

Melde mich auch wieder mal


----------



## DH-Man (5. Juni 2009)

*Flugzeug*


----------



## Saturnman (6. Juni 2009)

Hi, habe seit kurzem auch ein Intense am Start....







Kommt nur noch ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker dran.


----------



## abiot (6. Juni 2009)

weil mir langweilig ist und ich leider nicht im bikepark sein kann, mal wieder meins.....





grüße


----------



## splatternick (6. Juni 2009)

Hab das M3 meiner Frau fertig 












ok Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und blaue Pedale kommen auch noch dran


----------



## LaiNico (6. Juni 2009)

darf ich deine frau sein?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (7. Juni 2009)

Update 1 von 2: der Dämpfer und Adapter für die VR Bremse sind schon bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soniccube (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Endlich hatte ich meins fertig aufgebaut und mir bei der zweiten Fahrt das Sprungelenk und die Bänder zerstört. Diese Saison wird nichts mehr mit fahren, wenn also jemand Interesse an dem Bike hätte, könnt Ihr Euch per PM bei mir melden.

Greetz  Dani



















Wegen Verletzung zu Verkaufen :
__________________________________________________ _________________

SPECS :

RAHMEN : Intense Socom Team Edition / Grösse M

GABEL : Manitou Travis Teamedition 203 Singelcrown mit Akira Goldtuning

DÄMPFER : Manitou Revox IXS Team Edition mit Akira V22 Gold Tuning und Titanfeder

STEUERSATZ : Cane Creek Double X

NABEN : Hope Pro II

FELGEN : Mavic EX 823 Tubeless Weiss gepulvert

SPEICHEN : DT Swiss Competition Prolock Nippel

KURBELN : Shimano XT Schwarz gepulvert

TRETLAGER : Shimano XT

KASSETTE : Sram PG 970 DH

KETTE : Sram PC 991

WECHSLER : Sram X9

SCHALTHEBEL : Sram X9

KETTENFÜHRUNG : E 13 Lightguide

PEDALEN : Crank Brothers Mallet C

VORBAU : Thomson 4x

LENKER : Reverse Fli Bar XXL

GRIFFE : Oury limited Edition ( Rot ) mit Straitline Caps

BREMSEN : Avid Code 203 mm

SATTELSTÜTZE : Thomson Elite Setback

SATTEL : 4 ZR Cycling Performance

TIRES : Maxxis Minion DH Tubeless Supertacky + Maxpro 60a


Gewicht: 16.5Kg
__________________________________________________ ______________


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juni 2009)

geilst..


----------



## TeeWorks (7. Juni 2009)

versteh ich net, wieso verkaufen eigentlich alle wegen jedem schei** ihre bikes gleich wieder?? ...nächstes jahr kein bock mehr auf die kiste oder watt?? 

mega fettes radl by the way

cheers
Flo


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juni 2009)

weil - wenn man akut verletzt ist - jetzt lieber mehr geld in der tasche hat als später, wenn die teile quasi veraltet sind und man somit weniger geld in der tasche hätte, sofern man jetzt daran denkt das bike zur nächsten saison an den mann zu bringen?


----------



## TeeWorks (7. Juni 2009)

hm, ok... ich könnt mein 6.6 nich einfach so verkaufen - würds eher stehen lassen... täte mir ja in der seele weh  

...im bikesport is das "altern" von bikes/parts sowieso schon an einer stufe angelangt, die abenteuerlich lächerlich ist. eigentlich tut sich technologisch überhaupt nichts über nen 5jahres zyklus hinaus, trotzdem gelten komponenten nach einer saison als veraltet und man bekommt max. den halben preis... wie armselig.


----------



## ewoq (7. Juni 2009)

man muss den wahnsinn ja nicht mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (7. Juni 2009)

...is aber sehr amüsant zuzusehen  ...Allerdings schaut man schon nicht schlecht, wenn man sich im Ernstfall dann die Gebrauchtmarktpreise anschaut. Noch schlechter is das Verhältnis nur bei IT Komponenten, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach. Nur is da die begründung berechtigt!


----------



## Trickz (7. Juni 2009)

geile bikes auf der seite 
das mit dem gebrauchtmarkt stimmt wohl, auch ein grund für mich nächstes jahr KEIN 951 zu fahren


----------



## soniccube (7. Juni 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> versteh ich net, wieso verkaufen eigentlich alle wegen jedem schei** ihre bikes gleich wieder?? ...nächstes jahr kein bock mehr auf die kiste oder watt??
> 
> mega fettes radl by the way
> 
> ...



Wie hier schon erwähnt, keiner kann mir im Moment sagen, wann und ob ich überhaupt wieder fahren kann.
Was soll ich da auf gut Glück Bikes im Keller stehen haben, die A auf die Strecke gehören und B andere Leuten 
Freude bereiten. 
Das Geld ist natürlich auch ein Thema, denn bei Unfall hat man anderweitig noch finazielle einbussen.

Es fällt mir übrigens auch nicht leicht das Teil zu verkaufen, ist ja normal. Habe vor kurzem auch mein ca. 2 Wochen 
gefahrenes FR Bike verkauft, mit einem Abschreiber von 50% auf den von mir bezahlten Preis. Soviel zum Thema 
Gebrauchtmarktpreise  


Greetz. Dani


----------



## haha (7. Juni 2009)

is das geil, vor allem mit der singlecrown.. wenn ich geldkacker wäre, würd ichs dir glatt abkaufen. und später dann allerdings noch schwarze felgen einspeichen


----------



## soniccube (7. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> is das geil, vor allem mit der singlecrown.. wenn ich geldkacker wäre, würd ichs dir glatt abkaufen. und später dann allerdings noch schwarze felgen einspeichen



Wieso schwarze Felgen ? Hab ich doch die 823er extra weiss gepulvert


----------



## haha (7. Juni 2009)

ich hab so ne abneigung gegen weiße felgen.. erinnert mich immer an weißwandreifen. von daher.. trotzdem sehr schönes rad, fast noch schöner als meins mit sc


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juni 2009)

um mal einen aussem mtbr zu zitieren



> i951 on track :
> 
> 
> http://dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/category/Videos/dirttvfort-william-friday/dirt-1235170.html
> ...


----------



## pisskopp (7. Juni 2009)

würdste die gabel verscheuern??


----------



## soniccube (8. Juni 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> würdste die gabel verscheuern??



Falls Du meine Gabel meinst, nein ich verkaufe wenn überhaupt das komplette Bike.

Greetz D.


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn Dich das gerade nicht interessiert: Das Rad ist UNGLAUBLICH schön! Lediglich einen ZeroStack Steuersatz hätte ich bei der Wahnsinnsgabel eingebaut...dennoch, ein Traum.

Viel mehr aber: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soniccube (14. Juni 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Auch wenn Dich das gerade nicht interessiert: Das Rad ist UNGLAUBLICH schön! Lediglich einen ZeroStack Steuersatz hätte ich bei der Wahnsinnsgabel eingebaut...dennoch, ein Traum.
> 
> Viel mehr aber: Gute Besserung!



DANKE !!!

Wenn Du mir nen Zero Stack Steuersatz in 1.5 mit genügend Einpresstiefe für das Socom sagen kannst, baue ich ihn sofort ein 

Gruss und Dir "Save Ride".  D


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

Mein neues:


----------



## walo (15. Juni 2009)

jetzt gehts endlich los.
sau gutes teil!
viel spass


----------



## hacke242 (15. Juni 2009)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> Mein neues:



Toll! 
was wiegt der rahmen?
sind die decals eigentlich wieder über lack? das wird das erste sein was ich machen werde, den "kessel buntes" minimieren.
aber auf jeden fall: herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## seelenfrieden (15. Juni 2009)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> Mein neues:



ziemlich pronographisches material, das du hier postest....


----------



## ju82 (15. Juni 2009)

Is wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike! 

- Hast Du die Geometriedaten schon mal nachgemessen?
- bzw. welche Größe ist deines - bin noch am überlegen zwischen M und L (das L is scho wirklich lang - fahr jetzt ein Demo in M)?
- du hast die Kettenstrebe jetzt auf lang gestellt - geht das Bike noch leicht aufs Hinterrad?
- Welche Einbaubreite kann man Hinterrad fahren?
- Wie verstellt man den Federweg?

Ich weiß es sind viele Fragen - bin schon so neugierig - besten Dank!


----------



## Gloryzero (15. Juni 2009)

ju82 schrieb:


> - Welche Einbaubreite kann man Hinterrad fahren?



 12x150mm 
 Will auch eins haben... 
Greetings!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

danke.

- Decals sind Intense-typisch überlack
- Abschmiernippel sind saupraktisch
- Federweg verstellt man am oberen link (hier lang)
- Geo konnt ich no ned nachmessen - fahren tuts sich saugeil - des kann ich sagen
- Beschleunigung ist brachial
- Hinterbau ist 12x150mm
- Innenlager ist 83mm
- Kettenstrebe ist auf M geht also no länger/kürzer tiefer/höher flacher/steiler


ich kann nur sagen: SAUGEIL!!!


check out: w³.fahrradkiste.de


----------



## hacke242 (15. Juni 2009)

seit wann hast du es eigentlich?
ich warte auch tägl. auf mein works. was hast du für einen steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (15. Juni 2009)

Hammer! Ich finde das Rad spitze! Also die ersten M Bestellungen sollten Mitte Juni eintreffen. Hat ja geklappt wie man sieht. Jetzt kommt hoffentlich bald eine Lieferung L, und darunter ein rotes... Ich bin total wuschich ;-)
Aber biste sicher das so die Einstellung für 8.5 Federweg ist? Gab es ein Handbuch zum RC4 dazu, bei Fox gibts ja noch nix..


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2009)

handbuch für dämpfer ist dabei


----------



## walo (16. Juni 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ey alter, vielleicht siehst dus ja auch als kompliment, aber des teil is jetz langsam glaub ich das optisch zerballertste 6.6 das ich je gesehn hab  - da hängen jetz ja schon die fetzen weg! ...spendier dem ding mal nich nur neue kurbeln sondern auch zwei wenigstens optisch gleiche reifen und schwarze kabelbinder , das schaut ja vielleicht aus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


extra für dich hab ich mir nun mühe gegeben und die ungeschriebenen intense- style regeln, nach bestem gewissen eingehalten.


----------



## TeeWorks (16. Juni 2009)

schon viel besser  

brav! 

salute 
Flo


----------



## Athos (16. Juni 2009)

welche ungeschriebenen Regeln gäbe es hier zu beachten , für einen Intenseneuling bzw Interessent


----------



## ju82 (16. Juni 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt hoffentlich bald eine Lieferung L, und darunter ein rotes...



Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist - überlege gerade zwischen M oder L - bin selber 1,82m und fahre jetzt ein Demo 8 in M - was ich als eher unhandlich empfinde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin 187 aber ich mag auch lange Rahmen...
Habe auf einem M gesessen und das war schon lang. Mir wäre es aber etwas zu kurz gewesen...


----------



## THBiker (16. Juni 2009)

ich (183cm) hab´n M genommen und dafür jetzt einen 70mm Vorbau, satt vorher 50mm! L wäre mir zu groß! Ich habe allerdings auch eher längere Beine und´n kürzeren Oberkörper


----------



## ju82 (16. Juni 2009)

Das ging aber fix mit euren Antworten - DANKE - ich denke ich werde auch das M nehmen - das L ist laut den Geo-Daten schon recht lang - mich hat aber sie Aussage von [email protected] [email protected] (Kettenstrebe ist auf M geht also no länger/kürzer tiefer/höher flacher/steiler) ein wenig verwirrt - ich kann ja nur 2 Kettenstrebenlängen - also auch Radstände (komisches Wort) einstellen - oder???


----------



## TeeWorks (16. Juni 2009)

Athos schrieb:


> welche ungeschriebenen Regeln gäbe es hier zu beachten , für einen Intenseneuling bzw Interessent



 ...hehe, das war nur spass  , wie du dein Bike aufbaust is doch vollkommen dir überlassen, sonst kannste dir gleich eins bei Speci/Canyon/Trek rauslassen 

...wir maulen dann halt dann wennst es falsch aufbaust  







(...  )

was schwebt dir denn so vor?

cheers
Flo


----------



## Athos (16. Juni 2009)

nachdem wir unserem Bundesland genügend Berge und in Österreich genügend Bikeparks ham ein passendes Gerät dafür


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (16. Juni 2009)

Athos schrieb:


> nachdem wir unserem Bundesland genügend Berge und in Österreich genügend Bikeparks ham ein passendes Gerät dafür



...das wir "genügend" Bikeparks haben, halte ich für ein Gerücht....zumindest in Tirol...


----------



## Athos (16. Juni 2009)

ich dachte da jetzt eher an Salzburg und Steiermark ,


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

ju82 schrieb:


> Das ging aber fix mit euren Antworten - DANKE - ich denke ich werde auch das M nehmen - das L ist laut den Geo-Daten schon recht lang - mich hat aber sie Aussage von [email protected] [email protected] (Kettenstrebe ist auf M geht also no länger/kürzer tiefer/höher flacher/steiler) ein wenig verwirrt - ich kann ja nur 2 Kettenstrebenlängen - also auch Radstände (komisches Wort) einstellen - oder???




Entschuldigung für die Verwirrung:

es gehören logischerweise immer 3 Einstellungsveränderungen zusammen:
längerer Radstand ==> tieferes Innelager ==> flacherer Lenkwinkel
...analog dazu bei der kürzeren Radstandeinstellung

nur nebenbei: der Federweg wird damit logischerweise auch ein wenig verstellt...


----------



## TeeWorks (16. Juni 2009)

@ Athos: da bleiben dir noch SS und UzziVP  ...wenns mehr in richtung der kranken jump-fraktion geht nimm das SS, ansonsten würd ich das UzziVP empfehlen, entweder verspielter mit 160mm vorne oder solide mit Totem 

...wo hockst du eigentlich genau?


----------



## Athos (16. Juni 2009)

danke... TRicks will ich keine fahren.. einfach mit dem Lift rauf und dann Spass haben. . wo bekommt man in der stmk Intense ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juni 2009)

951 raw mit normalem dämpfer ohne ti feder ~ 10.42 lbs = 4.7264325 kg: garnicht mal so leicht.


----------



## thaper (16. Juni 2009)

schau mal am semmering. da stand am rennen a richtig feines bei der kassen unten rum. 
also sah so aus als würd des da irgendwie zur schau stehn vom bikeshop oder so


----------



## Athos (16. Juni 2009)

ich hocke in der Obersteiermark in der Nähe des Berges aus Eisen *gggg*


----------



## iRider (16. Juni 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> 951 raw mit normalem dämpfer ohne ti feder ~ 10.42 lbs = 4.7264325 kg: garnicht mal so leicht.



Was hast Du denn erwartet? War klar wenn man den Rahmen nur betrachtet hat das er niemals leichter als ein Socom sein kann. Und selbst wenn, dank 83 mm Tretlager müsste der Rahmen locker 150-200 g leichter sein damit man das Komplettrad auf das selbe Gewicht aufbauen kann. Socom for the win!


----------



## houtbay (16. Juni 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> 951 raw mit normalem dämpfer ohne ti feder ~ 10.42 lbs = 4.7264325 kg: garnicht mal so leicht.



RTW wird seinen eigene Rahmen mit doppelten Nähten ringsum geschweißt haben


----------



## Athos (16. Juni 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @ Athos: da bleiben dir noch SS und UzziVP  ...wenns mehr in richtung der kranken jump-fraktion geht nimm das SS, ansonsten würd ich das UzziVP empfehlen, entweder verspielter mit 160mm vorne oder solide mit Totem
> 
> ...wo hockst du eigentlich genau?



ja das UZZI mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel
 könnte mir schon gefallen.......  welche Parts würdet ihr sonst nu verbauen ??


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn erwartet? War klar wenn man den Rahmen nur betrachtet hat das er niemals leichter als ein Socom sein kann. Und selbst wenn, dank 83 mm Tretlager müsste der Rahmen locker 150-200 g leichter sein damit man das Komplettrad auf das selbe Gewicht aufbauen kann. Socom for the win!



meiner wiegt mit Fox RC4 in M und Stahlfeder mit Lack 4,690kg.
Ich find des Gewicht in vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## iRider (16. Juni 2009)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> meiner wiegt mit Fox RC4 in M und Stahlfeder mit Lack 4,690kg.
> Ich find des Gewicht in vollkommen in Ordnung.



Ist auch in Ordung. Nur halt nicht leichter als ein Socom. 
Was wiegt denn der Rahmen ohne den Dämpfer aber mir den Dämpferbolzen? K.A. wie schwer/leicht der RC4 ist, deshalb frag ich. Kann ja sein dass der Dämpfer Übergewicht hat.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juni 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn erwartet? War klar wenn man den Rahmen nur betrachtet hat das er niemals leichter als ein Socom sein kann. Und selbst wenn, dank 83 mm Tretlager müsste der Rahmen locker 150-200 g leichter sein damit man das Komplettrad auf das selbe Gewicht aufbauen kann. Socom for the win!



was ich erwartet habe: was attraktiveres, was mich vom m6 wegzieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (16. Juni 2009)

geh fahren und sei zufrieden  

@athos... s beschte vom beschten halt... wenns auf die kohlen nich ankommen sollte...  ...schau dich einfach hier im thread mal um was so verbaut wird


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Juni 2009)

Das 951 is schick keine Frage. Aber das M6 auch, warum soll ich dann eigentlich ein 951fahren? Genauso warum soll ich Porsche fahren wenn ich Porsche Turbo fahren kann???


----------



## thaper (16. Juni 2009)

das 951 is in dem fall der turbo??


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> das 951 is in dem fall der turbo??



haha....der war gut!


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juni 2009)

man sagt: der turbo ist in den beinen!


----------



## soniccube (17. Juni 2009)

Wer braucht schon nen Turbo wenn man Kompressor haben kann ...oder war es Lachgas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juni 2009)

Intense = Porsche? ...na pfui deibel!!! da verkauf ich mein boxter ja gleich wieder!! (achtung wortwitz.)

nene Intense is wenn dann Aston Martin. ...und mein 6.6 der V8 Vantage  

UzziVP = DB9 Volante
Socom = V12 Vantage
951 = DB9
M6 = DBS



...fehlt mir nur noch besagter turbo in den beinen


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Juni 2009)

so meins is auch fertig


----------



## ewoq (17. Juni 2009)

oh welch feines rädchen!


----------



## Crak (17. Juni 2009)

nice...gewicht?


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Juni 2009)

17,50 kg


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Juni 2009)

sehr geil, vor allem ohne die decals!


----------



## haha (17. Juni 2009)

wunderschön. und ohne diese blöden aufkleber, sehr gut.


----------



## hacke242 (17. Juni 2009)

es sieht ohne die decals deutlich besser aus! sehr gut!


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Juni 2009)

ist der rahmen jetzt m oder L?


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Juni 2009)

ist M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (17. Juni 2009)

L wird erst in 2 wochen produziert. Sind gerade bei S


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Juni 2009)

sogar erst in 2 wochen produziert?!
krass...naja, ich hab keinen stress


----------



## Crak (17. Juni 2009)

nimmst du eins in L oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Ich habe auch keinen Stress


----------



## cubebiker (18. Juni 2009)

Ein tolles Rad! Ich finde es aber ohne die Decals etwas leer. Ich werde meine drauflassen. 
Wann gehtste Probefahren?


----------



## cubebiker (18. Juni 2009)

Also mein L soll in zwei Wochen bereits hier sein, macht mich nicht schwach...


----------



## Crak (18. Juni 2009)

mir gefallen die decals auf besser. Ich denke mal dann wird es so um die 2 wochen dauern. Vllt ja ein paar tage mehr. Ich denke du wirst es überleben Freu dich einfach auf den super Rahmen noch ein paar tage länger


----------



## ewoq (18. Juni 2009)

zumal er ja momentan auch kein puky fährt der cubebiker


----------



## Crak (18. Juni 2009)

genau!

@stylo: was ist das für eine Titanfeder?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2009)

Nach den Erfahrungen meines Fahrers mit Intense, gibts nur noch eine Sorte Intense für uns:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (18. Juni 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen meines Fahrers mit Intense, gibts nur noch eine Sorte Intense für uns:



Ich nehm das hier:


----------



## iRider (18. Juni 2009)

Und es gibt auch ein Damenmodell


----------



## TeeWorks (18. Juni 2009)

ihr mädchen.


----------



## Crak (18. Juni 2009)

was habt ihr eig für eine Steckachse in euren 951?


----------



## mc schrecka (18. Juni 2009)

iRider schrieb:


>



diese hier


----------



## Crak (18. Juni 2009)

wo kann man die kaufen, wieviel wiegt die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> so meins is auch fertig



Sehr schönes u. sehr schlichtes 951, gefällt mir extrem gut! Das ist einfach nichts mit Intense, mir gefallen die Bikes zu gut...


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2009)

ich muss mich nochmal bissl schlau machen.
das m6, socom und 951 liegen ja doch recht eng eieinander.
das m6 hat mehr federweg und ist für meinen geschmack bissl zu viel für die meisten deutschen tracks.
socom ist doch auch ein fro, also reinrassiges dh-bike?!
wo liegen jetzt die großen unterschiede zwischen den beiden "kleinen"?
ist das socom die lightweight waffe, extrem handlich und verspielt. das 951 der kleine bruder vom m6?
ich steig gerad net so durch


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juni 2009)

genauso würd ichs sagen  wobei ich das 951 nicht als kleinen bruder vom m6 bezeichnen würde.
das bike wird schon was eigenständiges sein, erstrecht da vpp²


----------



## haha (18. Juni 2009)

ich seh das 951 als die weiterentwicklung des socoms an. natürlich, es ist minimal schwerer. das 951 kann man halt schön über die ausfaller einstellen, beim socom hat man nur die option, die slacker zu montieren. geometrisch ist da bei beiden kein großer unterschied. das 951er fühlt sich sich halt noch etwas satter an beim aufsitzen, einfach nach etwas mehr federweg. das socom fühlt sich nicht ganz nach 200mm fw an. da bin ich schon andere geräte mit 200 gefahren, die sich satter fahren. am socom kann man halt leichtere kurbeln verbauen dank 73mm, am 951er nicht. 
und der größte vorteil am 951 ist: der hinterbau ist wesentlich steifer als am socom. ist aber alles nur kritik von mir auf hohem niveau, ich würd mit nem 951er auch nicht schneller fahren


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2009)

bernhard...ich erwarte weitere detailierte erklärungen per pm 
hab eh noch was für dich


----------



## TeeWorks (18. Juni 2009)

krass, ohne die sticker muss ma scho verdammt genau hinschaun, um das 951 nich mitm uzzi zu verwechseln... wollte in meiner trance schon fast meckern, was ne boxxer am uzzi soll


----------



## walo (18. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> und der größte vorteil am 951 ist: der hinterbau ist wesentlich steifer als am socom.


das kann vieles bedeuten.
isser nun straff oder nicht?


----------



## haha (18. Juni 2009)

die seitensteifigkeit mein ich.. straff ist keins, sind beide schön plüschig, das 951 noch nen ticken mehr.


----------



## soniccube (18. Juni 2009)

@Stylo : Hau doch mal die Specs von dem 951 noch rein, wäre suppa 

UND LEUTE .... ich wasch meine Kiste nur noch damit :


----------



## seelenfrieden (18. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> so meins is auch fertig



joa sven, fein. ich würd ma sagen, das schönste pferdchen, dass sich bisher in deinen stall verirrt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (19. Juni 2009)

das liegt im auge des betrachters aber es ist bestimmt nicht das hässliche entlein


----------



## Crak (19. Juni 2009)

und welche steckachse ist das nun? und welche titanfeder? Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Stylo77 (19. Juni 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> und welche steckachse ist das nun? und welche titanfeder? Wie groß bist du?



achse is von intense 
feder is 500 x 3,0" bei 183 und ca 85kg


----------



## Crak (19. Juni 2009)

und wie kommst du klar mit der größe? hast du den rahmen lang oder kurz eingestellt? 
schwanke nämlich zwischen M oder L, wobei ich zu L tendieren. Bin auch 1,83 und vorher ein sunday in L gefahren. Wobei ich mir meistens beim sunday gewünscht hätte, dass es die sam hill geo wäre, also zwischen M und L.


----------



## ju82 (19. Juni 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> und wie kommst du klar mit der größe? hast du den rahmen lang oder kurz eingestellt?
> schwanke nämlich zwischen M oder L, wobei ich zu L tendieren. Bin auch 1,83 und vorher ein sunday in L gefahren. Wobei ich mir meistens beim sunday gewünscht hätte, dass es die sam hill geo wäre, also zwischen M und L.



Geht mir so ähnlich - wobei ich eher zu einem M tendiere - könnte vielleicht jemand von den glücklichen Besitzern das Oberrohr horizontal (einmal vom Trettlager und einmal von Sitzrohr) weg messe - das würde mir schon viel weiterhelfen - DANKE!


----------



## Crak (19. Juni 2009)

ja also in M war es in der kurzen einstellung zu kurz für mich. Daher habe ich angst, dass ich das M dann nur in der langen einstellung fahren würde und nichts von den G3 ausfallenden hätte. 
Wenn der Cubebiker seins in L hat soll er mal bitte den unterschied vom sunday in L zum 951 sagen.


----------



## cubebiker (19. Juni 2009)

Macht er doch glatt ;-)


----------



## Crak (19. Juni 2009)

sehr geil, wie gut das ich es noch nicht so eilig habe mit dem bestellen.


----------



## Datonate (19. Juni 2009)

Un wo bestellt ihr die Rahmen? Gibts da Empfehlungen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (19. Juni 2009)

wohl fahrradkiste.de

fahrradkiste-nürnberg


----------



## Crak (19. Juni 2009)

in USA/Canada


----------



## cubebiker (19. Juni 2009)

Allmountains Wiesbaden

hab endlich auch meinen Steuersatz für das 951 fertig, es wird ein "Works Components -1°" Angled Reducer mit Cane Creek IS-8...


----------



## haha (19. Juni 2009)

mich bitte nicht vergessen
einfach mal per pn anfragen..


----------



## Crak (19. Juni 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Allmountains Wiesbaden
> 
> hab endlich auch meinen Steuersatz für das 951 fertig, es wird ein "Works Components -1°" Angled Reducer mit Cane Creek IS-8...



könntest du mir genauere Infos mit link etc. über deine Steuersatzwahl per PN senden? wäre sehr nett, Danke!


----------



## Hardyhard (21. Juni 2009)

Fast fertig....müssen nurnoch die Pedale runter...was meint ihr : rote, weisse oder doch einfach nur schwarze ?
Und beim nächsten Service lass ich nich das Casting noch weiss lackieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. Juni 2009)

schwarze pedale... und lenker auch schwarz


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (22. Juni 2009)

schwarze pedale und lenker!

hast ne gute verwendung für meine 2350er gefunden


----------



## Christiaan (22. Juni 2009)

So, mit neuen Garantie Hauptrahmen, hat schon ein grease port und ISCG05.


----------



## bachmayeah (22. Juni 2009)

still a nice ss, christiaan.
Mein M.


----------



## Hardyhard (22. Juni 2009)

Neee....weisser Lenker rockt !

@ DEVILFROG_rider: Was heisst "Deine" Fr2350 ??


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (22. Juni 2009)

@ hardy

hast doch von mir gekauft oder irre ich mich da? naja irren ist ja nur männlich;-) ah, menschlich


@chris, schönes ss, wie gesagt wenn du den ccdb nicht mehr brauchst, pm an mich


----------



## haha (23. Juni 2009)

verdammt, ins ss bin echt verliebt. der rahmen ist der stimmigste, den ich kenne. sehr geil. dem m6 steht die neue boxxer auch sehr gut. wenn die beiden geräte jetzt noch bei mir im bett lägen..


----------



## Christiaan (23. Juni 2009)

DEVILFROG_rider schrieb:


> @ hardy
> 
> hast doch von mir gekauft oder irre ich mich da? naja irren ist ja nur männlich;-) ah, menschlich
> 
> ...



HA, wenn es weg gehen wurde, dann nur mit der Rahmen, sonst ist der Rahmen nicht zu nutzen

An Haha: Mach mir doch mal ein gutes gebot fuers SS, hahaha


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Juni 2009)

christaan: ist dein ss ein m? schaut klein aus?!


----------



## Christiaan (23. Juni 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> christaan: ist dein ss ein m? schaut klein aus?!



Ja, mein SS ist ein medium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes SS Christiaan. Vor diesem Pfosten sind schon unzählige wunderbare Räder gestanden...


----------



## haha (23. Juni 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> An Haha: Mach mir doch mal ein gutes gebot fuers SS, hahaha



ich sitz an der quelle, da müsste der preis schon verdammt gut sein. du kannst mir ja einen preisvorschlag machen..


----------



## dh-biker (23. Juni 2009)

Zu verkaufen, 1 Jahr alt Gr. M Rest siehe Fotos in meinem Profil. Bei Interesse bitte eine Email an mein PM.


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Juni 2009)

man warum hat niemand nen socom in L zum verkaufen ARGH!!!! hammerteil @dh-biker, schad drum


----------



## dh-biker (23. Juni 2009)

Warum wie groß bist du den ? Ich habe 183cm und bin mit der Größe sehr zufrieden


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Juni 2009)

190 mit laaaaaaaangen Beinen  bei der Kombi M frame und DC donner ich mir nur die Knie kaputt, schon schmerzhaft getestet


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. Juni 2009)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Zu verkaufen, 1 Jahr alt Gr. M Rest siehe Fotos in meinem Profil. Bei Interesse bitte eine Email an mein PM.



Sehr geil, Respekt! Selten ein so schöner Bike gesehen, warum will man so etwas verkaufen???


----------



## Hardyhard (23. Juni 2009)

Sorry dass ich die frage jetzt hier stellen muss, zumal sie sicher schon 1000 mal gestellt wurde: Aber wie kann ich denn so schöne grosse Fotos hier posten- meins is doch n bisschen klein !


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Juni 2009)

zuerst foto ins album hochladen und dann gehts so weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5802413&postcount=1539


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (24. Juni 2009)

hier mein moped ist bissel gepimt


----------



## mc schrecka (24. Juni 2009)

ich muss zwar sagen, mir sagt des gesamt Design der neuen Boxxer net so zu, aber sie sieht in nem M3 einfach besser aus als die Alten.  schönes M3


----------



## Christiaan (24. Juni 2009)

So, mal was neues fuers M6, hoffenlicht habe Ich Heute Zeit zum einbauen


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juni 2009)

Poser


----------



## dh-biker (24. Juni 2009)

wow


----------



## Philsen82 (24. Juni 2009)

ich brauch auch endlich mal meinen Lotto gewinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (24. Juni 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Poser



Danke Henning, hahahaha


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2009)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## thaper (24. Juni 2009)

sehr gut.


----------



## gigo (24. Juni 2009)

@Christiaan:

Das rote M6 mit der Dorado kann nur super werden!


----------



## Christiaan (24. Juni 2009)

gigo schrieb:


> @Christiaan:
> 
> Das rote M6 mit der Dorado kann nur super werden!



Lassen wir es hoffen, hahaha


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juni 2009)

...hör nur immer wow, und krass... aber hat die irgendwer schon mal ausgiebig gefahren? steifigkeit? etc. pp? würd mal gern was drüber hören...


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juni 2009)

der bericht wird wohl in kürze folgen, tee.


----------



## dh-biker (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich verkauf jetzt den Rahmen fÃ¼r 2100.-â¬ Gr. M white inkl. BOS DÃ¤mpfer mit 325Ã©r Feder
Und die BOS Gabel RARE ( Worldcup Modell ). Noch nicht Ã¼ber den Einzelhandel zu bekommen. Neupreis liegt wohl bei ca. 2200.-â¬ / fÃ¼r 1400.-â¬ zu verkaufen. 
Die Gabel ist nagelneu geserviced worden. Und seither nur 2mal gefahren worden.
Bei Fragen kÃ¶nnt ihr mich gerne unter [email protected] kontaktieren.

WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber ernstgemeinte Angebote sehr freuen.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2009)

CCCP DIRT BIKER schrieb:


> hier mein moped ist bissel gepimt



Habe ich völlig übersehen. Schönes M3 mit guten Parts - nach wie vor ein geiles Bike!


----------



## fx:flow (24. Juni 2009)

besser als viele m6 jedenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (24. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes M3 bis auf den Kurbelbereich 

Braucht jemand ein paar neue Slacker Ausfallenden in 150mm für Socom/Uzzi/SS/M3?
Würde sie zum Selbstkostenpreis für 170 Euro abgeben, da doppelt...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/333053


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (24. Juni 2009)

so denn ich gehör jetzt auch zur intense familie 
hier mal mein tazer. wehn das gewicht interessiert es liegt bei 12.23kg


----------



## Trickz (24. Juni 2009)

zucker, sehr schön aufgebaut


----------



## Dropdead (24. Juni 2009)

Wow, welch schönes Spielzeug!


----------



## Christiaan (24. Juni 2009)

SO, mal eingebaut


----------



## Trickz (24. Juni 2009)

auch sahne mit der gabel


----------



## LaiNico (24. Juni 2009)

kiregst nen "+"!

quert will bestimmt wissen welche feder drin ist. (dämpfertitanfeder)


----------



## Crak (25. Juni 2009)

tazer einfach nur göttlich!!! M6 mit dorado schöner als mit jeder anderen gabel!


----------



## Christiaan (25. Juni 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> so denn ich gehör jetzt auch zur intense familie
> hier mal mein tazer. wehn das gewicht interessiert es liegt bei 12.23kg



Mann, das sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (25. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300325406667&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Juni 2009)

wie war das doch gleich mit verkaufsanzeigen in herstellerforen


----------



## gigo (25. Juni 2009)

Das M6 und das Tazer sind der Hammer!!! Wie ist die neue Dorado?


----------



## Christiaan (25. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Hoffentlich komm Ich am Wochenende zum Fahren damit, auf den Parkplatz fühlt es gut an


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Juni 2009)

Fettes M6, übergeiles Tazer


----------



## Philsen82 (25. Juni 2009)

der Regen hat nach 4 Tagen gnädiger Weise mal aufgehört so dass ich mal vor die Tür konnte ohne die Bude unter Wasser zu setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (25. Juni 2009)

sweet ein nige page SS  ...der HR kommt ja ganz schön dicht rann an den Rahmen


----------



## Philsen82 (25. Juni 2009)

des wirkt nur so auf dem Bild weil ich die Stelle mit weissen Tape abgeklebt hab, also die innenseite. Sonst schleift dir der dreck da regelrecht den Lack weg.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (25. Juni 2009)

des tazer wär auch noch was für mich...
zum m6 braucht man nix sagen. TOP!
und des nigel slopestyle is auch ned von schlechten Eltern.

lauter feine Räder.


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Juni 2009)

hab hier auch noch was


----------



## thaper (25. Juni 2009)

porno in mein auge.


----------



## haha (25. Juni 2009)

alles fette geräte auf der seite.. sehr geil.
@bachmaier: du änderst scheinbar monatlich deinen farbgeschmack


----------



## Christiaan (26. Juni 2009)

@Bach.

Mann, top das neue SS, super farbe, und das M6 bleibt ja auch top, gute farbe


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Juni 2009)

hauptsache kein rot


----------



## DH_RYDA (26. Juni 2009)

das blaue SS is ultraschön, seit wann gibts works blue als Farbe zum auswählen?


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Juni 2009)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> das blaue SS is ultraschön, seit wann gibts works blue als Farbe zum auswählen?



sofern man nen recht guten draht zu intense hat pulvern die auch mal einen rahmen um  ansonsten gabs aber auch vorher schon mal ein paar wenige in der farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (26. Juni 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hauptsache kein rot



das ist wie bei einem Ferrari.....wenn dann rot


----------



## cubebiker (26. Juni 2009)

So sieht's aus! ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Juni 2009)

rot ist halt so ziemlich die anfälligste und qualitätsärmste farbe in temecula


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (26. Juni 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> rot ist halt so ziemlich die anfälligste und qualitätsärmste farbe in temecula



ok, ja, das kann ich bestätigen. zielmlich weich.....aber schön


----------



## Christiaan (26. Juni 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hauptsache kein rot :d



lol


----------



## haha (27. Juni 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> rot ist halt so ziemlich die anfälligste und qualitätsärmste farbe in temecula



hat alles seine vor und nachteile. wer wert auf ein sauberes rad legt, sollte auf jeden fall kein mattschwarz nehmen.. eine wahre dreckfressfarbe. da bringt selbst ein rauer schwamm beim putzen nicht viel


----------



## °Fahreinheit (27. Juni 2009)

Rot leidet echt ganz gut. Wird an vielen Stellen schon recht matt. Aber hey... is ja ein Mountainbike und keine Vase.


----------



## soniccube (27. Juni 2009)

Hey

also Rot ist halt egal wo ( Lacke, Stoffe etc. ) eine Farbe die am meisten durch das UV Licht "beschädigt" wird und ausmattet. Da hilft nur ab und an mal etwas Politur auf den Lack um ihn zu schützen. Was die "Härte" des Lackes betrifft, macht es sicherlich keinen Unterschied ob man Rot, Blau, Weiss oder was auch immer pulvert. Ausser es hat wie bei den Works Farben noch ne Schicht Klarlack drüber ( oder täusche ich mich da ? ).

Also RED FOREVER


----------



## mät__ (28. Juni 2009)

soniccube schrieb:


>



alter schwede!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (4. Juli 2009)

Stimmt es, dass der unterschied des 951 FRo zu dem 951 nur der verbaute Dämpfer ist oder ist auch der Rahmen andes aufgeblasen? Fotos habe ich leider nicht wirklich gefunden zu dem 951 ohe FRO ...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2009)

rahmen sollen sich unterscheiden..und der dämpfer..
derzeit gibts aber wohl nur den 951 in der F.R.O. Variante.

bzgl rot: auch bei works ist meines wissens kein klarlack drüber. und das intense rot ist def. nicht wegen uv strahlung anfälliger..evtl ist es ganauso anfällig wegen abrieb wie weiß und sonstige farben, aber es fällt eben mehr auf. auch wenn es noch fast neu ist.


----------



## Shocker (4. Juli 2009)

hab seit vorgestern die Info das der normale 951 erstmal zurückgestellt wurde da die nachfrage nach 951 FRO so groß ist, und die leute bei Intense nicht ewig lange Lieferzeiten auf Modelle haben wollen die sehr große nachfrage haben als Modelle zu bauen nach denen niemand fragt.
FLO


----------



## hacke242 (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## Crak (4. Juli 2009)

schöner rahmen....aufbau ist nicht so mein fall aber geschmacksache. Jetzt erzähl mir aber bitte nicht, dass der rahmen in raw mit roten stickern geliefert wird...?


----------



## hacke242 (4. Juli 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> schöner rahmen....aufbau ist nicht so mein fall aber geschmacksache. Jetzt erzähl mir aber bitte nicht, dass der rahmen in raw mit roten stickern geliefert wird...?



in der tat! sind tatsächlich rote decals druff. abgesehen davon finde ich die sticker eh nicht so doll. evtl. bestelle ich mir schwarze, man gewöhnt sich ja an alles mit der zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2009)

iwie schick, aber auch recht gewürfelt..135er hinterbau? M oder L Rahmen? Gewicht des Rahmens?


----------



## Crak (4. Juli 2009)

kann man denn einfach schwarze decals bestellen anstatt rote?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2009)

zumindest nachträglich ist alles möglich. gibt doch auch schon welche auf ebay.com..


----------



## hacke242 (5. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> iwie schick, aber auch recht gewürfelt..135er hinterbau? M oder L Rahmen? Gewicht des Rahmens?



ist ein 150er hinterbau, größe M, rahmen solo habe ich noch nicht gewogen.  wiegt jetzt (OHNE kurbel und innenlager, pedale und kette) 15,4 Kg. ist aber auch noch nicht der finale aufbau, ist noch etwas gewürfelt.


----------



## Downhoehl (5. Juli 2009)

Meine beiden sind nun auch zumindest für dieses Jahr fertig:
M3:







Tazer FS:







und beide zusammen:


----------



## mc schrecka (5. Juli 2009)




----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juli 2009)

schöne bindfäden haste da gezogen...schöne bikes auch auf jedensten  allein das m3 auf dem tazer stört ein wenig. da hätte ich versucht das rauszuschneiden...was wiegt denn dein m3 so?


----------



## Downhoehl (5. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schöne bindfäden haste da gezogen...schöne bikes auch auf jedensten  allein das m3 auf dem tazer stört ein wenig. da hätte ich versucht das rauszuschneiden...was wiegt denn dein m3 so?



Ne, da das Tazer ja quasi der kleine Bruder vom M3 ist , hab ich statt rausgeschnitten, einen Zusatz davor geklebt 

Das M3 wiegt mit der Team und den schweren Conti´s knapp unter 17Kg....


----------



## abiot (5. Juli 2009)

das m3 is feinst 
wieso was wiegen die "schweren" contis?
du hattest doch vorher auch ne team drin oder? ist der unterschied
groß?
grüße


----------



## Crak (6. Juli 2009)

ich sehe gerade, dass die wippe und die ausfallenden bei dem 951 in works auch nicht silber sind..wird ja immer besser. Sind die sticker von dem grünen eig. matt oder glänzend schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (6. Juli 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade, dass die wippe und die ausfallenden bei dem 951 in works auch nicht silber sind..wird ja immer besser. Sind die sticker von dem grünen eig. matt oder glänzend schwarz?



Ich bin eigentlich sehr froh das die Wippe und Ausfallenden in schwarz sind, hätte mich eher gewundert wenn die silber wären.


----------



## Downhoehl (6. Juli 2009)

abiot schrieb:


> das m3 is feinst
> wieso was wiegen die "schweren" contis?
> du hattest doch vorher auch ne team drin oder? ist der unterschied
> groß?
> grüße



Ne hatte vorher ne WC drin , die war ca. 250gr. leichter wie die aktuelle Team. Die Conti´s wiegen mit 1270gr. gut 100gr pro Reifen mehr als die Intense die davor drauf waren.Macht halt zusammen fast ein halbes Kg aus...
Freut mich das euch mein Rädchen gefällt


----------



## Crak (7. Juli 2009)

hey jungs, 
habe immer noch ein problem. Bestelle wohl morgen ein 951 und weiß nicht ob in M oder L. Eig ist eins in L schon auf dem weg was ich haben könnte. 
Also ich hatte vorher das sunday in L was mir eig super passte mit kurzem vorbau. Jedoch habe ich mir manchmal gewünscht das sunday kleiner zu fahren. Das in M ist mir jedoch immer zu klein gewesen. Das sunday in der sam hill geo wäre perfekt für mich. Ich bin schon zwei 951 gefahren. Eins in der kurzen einstellung war mir zu klein und eins in der langen einstellung mit anderem vorbau und satteleinstellung. Das passte mir sehr gut vom sitzgefühl. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich lieber das L nehmen soll und mit kurzem vorbau fahren soll oder das M mit langem vorbau. Ich mag das tiefen tretlager was ich bei dem in M hätte wenn ich die lange einstellung fahre. in L weiß ich nicht ob die lange einstellung da zu groß wäre. Ich möchte ja auch die einstellungen nutzen können wenn ich so einen rahmen kaufe. bei dem in M wäre die kurze einstellung jedoch definitiv zu kurz.
Was sagt ihr? was sagen die, die schon eins haben? was haben die anderen bestellt, wie groß seit ihr? 

Ich bin 183-184mm groß. 

Weiß einer zufällig die seattube länge von dem sunday in L? 

Danke für eure hilfe, ich geh jetzt pennen!


----------



## cubebiker (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe im Vergleich zum Sunday und dem Supreme eines in L bestellt und bin 187cm groß.
Ich persönlich würde nicht ein DH Rad in kurz kaufen und dann mit langem Vorbau fahren. Das fährt sich denke ich mal seltsam. Ich mag aber auch insgesamt eher große Räder...


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juli 2009)

wann kommten dein 951 nun? ich will bildas und fahrberichte!!!! sofort !!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7. Juli 2009)

endlich fertig


----------



## Crak (7. Juli 2009)

einmal foto von einem in L (nicht meins). sieht garnicht so riesig aus in L


----------



## Blackspire (7. Juli 2009)

zum SS oben...aufbau is gut, die kurbel passt prima, nur die laufräder beißen sich..und der sattel halt


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7. Juli 2009)

Die Laufräder passten eben noch vom altem Bike. Kommen aber bei gelegenheit andere rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (7. Juli 2009)

bah in L sieht das ja ma richtig kagge aus


----------



## Crak (7. Juli 2009)

ne finde ich garnicht, finde nur den aufbau kacke. Warte bis du meins siehst


----------



## cubebiker (8. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wann kommten dein 951 nun? ich will bildas und fahrberichte!!!! sofort !!!!



Isch sach ma so...






4,71 Kilo in Large mit RC4 Dämpfer...
Ach und die schwarzen Decals kommen nächste Woche. Die roten gehen gar nicht...


----------



## Crak (8. Juli 2009)

sweeeeeet!


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Isch sach ma so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aufbauen und fahrbericht liefern.. SOFORT


----------



## hacke242 (8. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Isch sach ma so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mich hat auch erst der schlag getroffen, als ich den karton geöffnet habe. wie kommen die nur auf rot? 
wieviel zahlst du für die decals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (8. Juli 2009)

sehr schön sasa!

ich bin gespannt


----------



## Crak (8. Juli 2009)

ich bezahle nichts für schwarze decals...bei so einer bekloppten idee sollense die sticker mal schön umsonst liefern...unglaublich!


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Juli 2009)

am besten direkt die richtigen decals ordern.. oder eben zur not das nehmen, was vorhanden ist. wieso sollte ein händler decals, die für einen anderen rahmen sind umsonst als 2tsatz dazu liefern?


----------



## cubebiker (8. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es einfach nur gut das man die so schnell wechseln kann wie man gerade bockig ist. Bei anderen Rahmen heisst es da friss oder stirb.


----------



## iRider (8. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> am besten direkt die richtigen decals ordern.. oder eben zur not das nehmen, was vorhanden ist. wieso sollte ein händler decals, die für einen anderen rahmen sind umsonst als 2tsatz dazu liefern?



KA was Ihr alle gegen die roten Aufkleber habt. Würden gut zu 'ner roten Boxxer WC passen. 
951 wird echt das neue Sunday/Demo/Session. Wirklich JEDER kauft eins!


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juli 2009)

ich nicht. ich bleib bei meinem Baby 

...das bekommt dafür n endlich n vernünftiges Setup. Fox forever sag ich nur. Nie mehr was anderes.

Jetzt 15,5kg.  Ready to bounce.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Juli 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> KA was Ihr alle gegen die roten Aufkleber habt. Würden gut zu 'ner roten Boxxer WC passen.
> 951 wird echt das neue Sunday/Demo/Session. Wirklich JEDER kauft eins!



du auch?


----------



## iRider (8. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> du auch?



Ich glaube ich warte auf das nächste schnelle Bike von Intense.  
Oder doch ein Evil?


----------



## Crak (9. Juli 2009)

wenn evil den hinterbau schöner machen würde und turner schneller wäre, dann wäre das 951 aussem spiel!


----------



## walo (9. Juli 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


>



poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (9. Juli 2009)

Hier für den Bachy:


----------



## Crak (9. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch! Jetzt noch bilder von der seite ohne schräge perspektive und nen vergleich zum sunday bitte!


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Juli 2009)

walo schrieb:


> poser



ab morgen in davos zu bewundern, bis zu dir reicht meine tankfüllung nich.


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Juli 2009)

@ cube geile karre


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ab morgen in davos zu bewundern, bis zu dir reicht meine tankfüllung nich.



und wie läufts mit der Fox im Vgl zur 66?  Nutzt die den ganzen fedeweg????
 Hast wieder im Lotto gewonnen  gefällt mir gut deine Kombi!


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Hier für den Bachy:



nett.. was wiegt die karre so nun? ist zwar nicht ganz mein aufbau... aber das ist ja gayschmaggssache..fahrvergleich zum m6 gibts auf forums.mtbr.com auch zum yeti..  was sagste zum raw? ich bin auch wenns sicherlich das anspruchsloseste und leichteste ist noch nicht wirklich begaysteitert...ggf wird was works blaues 
wieso L und nicht M. wie groß biste?


----------



## cubebiker (10. Juli 2009)

Karre wiegt 17,7. TOP! Das Raw ist sicher auch geschmackssache aber ich finde es richtig geil. Ist auch ca. 300 gr leichter als mit Farbe ;-) Ich finde es maskulin ...
Ich bin 187 cm groß und fahre immer L Rahmen. Einmal M hatte ich beim Santa und das war das Rad mit dem ich gar nicht klar gekommen bin. Ich schiebe das mal auf die Größe 
Works Blau find ich nicht so geil und das Orange was da gerade angayboten wird ist auch nicht mein Fall. Ich fand das Grün noch sehr geil, aber das passt nicht zu meiner Handtasche und der Wandfarbe des Eiscafés meiner Wahl


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Karre wiegt 17,7. TOP! Das Raw ist sicher auch geschmackssache aber ich finde es richtig geil. Ist auch ca. 300 gr leichter als mit Farbe ;-) Ich finde es maskulin ...
> Ich bin 187 cm groß und fahre immer L Rahmen. Einmal M hatte ich beim Santa und das war das Rad mit dem ich gar nicht klar gekommen bin. Ich schiebe das mal auf die Größe
> Works Blau find ich nicht so geil und das Orange was da gerade angayboten wird ist auch nicht mein Fall. Ich fand das Grün noch sehr geil, aber das passt nicht zu meiner Handtasche und der Wandfarbe des Eiscafés meiner Wahl



maskulin *roaar* 
grün passt doch prima zu pistazieneis... mööönsch.. hmm ich bin 184 und fand M bis jetzt immer passend.. muss wohl an meinen kurzen armen liegen..aber da konnterganix für ..


----------



## cubebiker (10. Juli 2009)

Hier mal eines von der Seite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (10. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Hier mal eines von der Seite...



geh fahren und gib nen bericht, junge  
a propos.. warst du nicht ein verfechter von UST? Hab da sowas im Hinterkopf zu V10 Zeiten..


----------



## cubebiker (10. Juli 2009)

Jap, war bis Maxxis meinte sie müssten den Reifen 80 Gramm leichter machen, fand ich auch erst gut, aber nach dem ich mir zwei Felgen und unzählige Reifen zerballert hatte weil die Dinger nur noch platt waren kam das Zeuch leider weg. Das nennen die dann "Weiterentwicklung"... 
Fahren geht heute nicht... Aber bald...


----------



## LaiNico (10. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Karre wiegt 17,7. TOP!



echt ein gutes gewicht. beim aufbau würde sich ja grundsätzlich noch was machen lassen. kannst dich ja mal im lv901 thread blicken lassen. die werden sich ärgern 
gratz zum radel! decals finde ich auch nicht sooo schön; aber nun.


----------



## TeeWorks (10. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> und wie läufts mit der Fox im Vgl zur 66?  Nutzt die den ganzen fedeweg????
> Hast wieder im Lotto gewonnen  gefällt mir gut deine Kombi!



Die Fox is der überwahnsinn, dafür dass es ne Luftgabel is, spricht sie wirklich fein an (klar, ein kleines losbrechmoment is schon auch da), aber absolut kein vergleich zu vorher und wirklich fast so soft wie ne Stahlfeder ...und ja, eintauchtiefe is ziemlich weit, kp ob se ganz reingeht bei größeren drops, ich nehms an, aber wichtiger is, dass sie ne angenehme progression hat zum ende hin. ohne durchschlagen oder sonstigen abrupten stillstand.

Außerdem stimmen bei Fox die Abstimmungstabellen, d.h. 2min Luftabstimmung und das wars. und als bonus is die Gabel noch mal 400g leichter  - hab glück im unglück gehabt, nach abzug des Erlöses von der 66 hab ich jetz rund 500.- gezahlt! (OEM Gabel nehm ich an  ) 

...kanns kaum erwarten auf die Piste zu kommen.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (10. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Hier mal eines von der Seite...



sau schickes Gerät.
FInds auch mit den roten Decals sehr geil!


----------



## Christiaan (13. Juli 2009)

Fuer die interessierten, Das Dorado ist TOP! besser als erwartet, habe es beim Mega gefahren, und funktioniert sehr gut, und auch nach schlamm und viel staub funktioniert Sie immer nocht Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerolsteiner (13. Juli 2009)

wie viel federweg hatten die geile karre??


----------



## Christiaan (13. Juli 2009)

gerolsteiner schrieb:


> wie viel federweg hatten die geile karre??



Meinen sie das 951?

8' oder 8.5"


----------



## iRider (13. Juli 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Fuer die interessierten, Das Dorado ist TOP! besser als erwartet, habe es beim Mega gefahren, und funktioniert sehr gut, und auch nach schlamm und viel staub funktioniert Sie immer nocht Top!



Du hast das M6 beim Mega gefahren?  Respekt! Ich hätte wahrscheinlich das SS genommen.
Wie geht die Dorado im mittleren Bereich des Federwegs? Bleibt sie beim Anbremsen hoch im Federweg oder sackt sie durch?


----------



## Christiaan (13. Juli 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Du hast das M6 beim Mega gefahren?  Respekt! Ich hätte wahrscheinlich das SS genommen.
> Wie geht die Dorado im mittleren Bereich des Federwegs? Bleibt sie beim Anbremsen hoch im Federweg oder sackt sie durch?



Ja, wollte Ich auch, aber die hatten mir die falsche Feder fuer den Dampfer geschickt, damit ich ungefahr 42% Sag hatte!

Dorado taucht nicht viel, bin sehr zufrieden damit, war positiv ueberrascht


----------



## gerolsteiner (13. Juli 2009)

jaa ich meine das 951


----------



## Shocker (13. Juli 2009)

das 951 hat 203mm oder 216mm Federweg je nach Dämpferposition.


----------



## gerolsteiner (13. Juli 2009)

ok dankee


----------



## Crak (14. Juli 2009)

welche einstellung ist denn nun langer und welche kurzer federweg?


----------



## cubebiker (14. Juli 2009)

Oben 8", unteres Loch 8,5", so wie du es gesagt hast...


----------



## Crak (14. Juli 2009)

cool danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (14. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Oben 8", unteres Loch 8,5", so wie du es gesagt hast...




Sicher? Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn da das untere Loch doch die niedrigere Übersetzung haben sollte, also weniger Federweg.


----------



## cubebiker (14. Juli 2009)

Um das obere Loch zu verwenden wird der Hinterbau etwas zusammengeschoben, sollte also stimmen. Ich frag aber einfach noch mal bei den Amis nach...
Ich fahre zurzeit im unteren und hätte rein vom Gefühl her auf mehr als 203mm getippt aber ich habe die andere Einstellung auch noch nicht versucht...


----------



## houtbay (14. Juli 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Um das obere Loch zu verwenden wird der Hinterbau etwas zusammengeschoben, sollte also stimmen. Ich frag aber einfach noch mal bei den Amis nach...
> Ich fahre zurzeit im unteren und hätte rein vom Gefühl her auf mehr als 203mm getippt aber ich habe die andere Einstellung auch noch nicht versucht...



Das obere Loch ist der größere Federweg.


----------



## cubebiker (14. Juli 2009)

Das hab ich eben auch erfahren, das muss ich ausprobieren, sobald das Knie wieder geht...


----------



## evil_rider (19. Juli 2009)




----------



## mastamain (21. Juli 2009)

..............


----------



## Crak (24. Juli 2009)

ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich mal hier mein eigenes bike posten würde...bis Intense das 951 erfunden hat!


----------



## thaper (24. Juli 2009)

sauberst!

Super-RAD


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2009)

Sauber 

wieviel Druck fährst du denn in deinen Reifen oder ist das alles nur mal für´n Foto zusammen gesteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (24. Juli 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich mal hier mein eigenes bike posten würde...bis Intense das 951 erfunden hat!



Ist das ein Large?

mit schwarzen decals sicher viel schoner!


----------



## Crak (24. Juli 2009)

jau ist ein large...sieht in echt auch noch kürzer aus als auf dem bild ist garnicht so large glaube ich aber mal bei fahren sehen. 

Das hinterrad ist nur so drangesteckt weil ich noch keine hintere achse habe. Reife haben jetzt auch luft


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juli 2009)

nett... bis auf den lenker, aber das ist gayschmackssache.
nun wo das 951 ja quasi massenware ist, muss ich doch noch aufs m6 evo ende der saison warten


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> nett... bis auf den lenker, aber das ist gayschmackssache.
> nun wo das 951 ja quasi massenware ist, muss ich doch noch aufs m6 evo ende der saison warten



Da bist du nicht der einzige ;-) Hoffen wir das es wirklich auch kommt...


Edit: Ganz vergessen: Geiles Pferd Crak


----------



## a73 (24. Juli 2009)

mastamain schrieb:


> ..............





 FRO?


----------



## Christiaan (24. Juli 2009)

Ja, genau, den geradne lenker, kann naturlich nicht, hahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. Juli 2009)

endgültiges update, jetzt wird nix mehr gemacht:


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> endgültiges update, jetzt wird nix mehr gemacht:


wie oft haben sich den satz etliche hier schon gesagt..


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2009)

@haha
hattest du die gabel bei akira?
(ist scheinbar der "silver" aufkleber, wenn ich das richtig sehe.)
zufrieden?
edith: tolles bike!


----------



## haha (24. Juli 2009)

nee bachmaier, wenns mit mir durchgeht, noch ne ti feder.. ansonsten bin ich wunschlos glücklich..

@walo: die travis hat das akira gold tuning. ich bin bisher keine geilere gabel gefahren. ne normale boxxer worldcup stinkt gnadenlos ab gegen die travis. voll zufrieden


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2009)

jup, dass gold funzt sahne.
wenn ende jahr mein grosses bike entsteht, gibts auch ne sc travis mit toll tuning. 
freu!


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juli 2009)

dein grosses bike?


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2009)

schon wieder zurück aus der schönen schweiz?
ja, ich brauch wieder was dickes. das 6.6 hats nicht einfach und ich bin gottesfroh, dass es noch heile ist. will was, womit ich, ohne überlegen zu müssen, einfach mal wieder draufhalten kann.
intense wirds aber keines mehr.......
cove, turner... ist alles noch nicht klar. kommt auch darauf an, was ich am besten klarmachen kann.


----------



## hacke242 (25. Juli 2009)

walo schrieb:


> schon wieder zurück aus der schönen schweiz?
> ja, ich brauch wieder was dickes. das 6.6 hats nicht einfach und ich bin gottesfroh, dass es noch heile ist. will was, womit ich, ohne überlegen zu müssen, einfach mal wieder draufhalten kann.
> intense wirds aber keines mehr.......
> cove, turner... ist alles noch nicht klar. kommt auch darauf an, was ich am besten klarmachen kann.



komme gerade mit dem 951 zurück aus chatel/morzine. es war fantastisch! was für ein gerät. hatte vorher ein socom und war meistens nur "racelines" gewöhnt. das 951 ist durch die einstellmöglichkeiten des radstandes und des federweges optimal abzustimmen und hat wirklich unterschiedliche charakteren. egal ob "ric et rac" oder "bike patrol" das gerät geht ab wie *******. toll. 

nur schade das du den "circle of trust" verlassen willst. sicherlich hast du gute gründe dafür. in dem sinne, mach et jut.


----------



## Gixer (26. Juli 2009)

So,hier mal ein "schlechtes" bild von meinem M6.
Ist gerade fertig geworden.
Anständige Bilder folgen!

Gixer


----------



## Crak (29. Juli 2009)

Soo, nun darf ich wirklich hier rein. It's done!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (29. Juli 2009)

sehr geil was hat der herr den für beläge in der formula?


----------



## Crak (29. Juli 2009)

Swissstop vorne und hinten...kA inner Schweiz gekauft.


----------



## mät__ (29. Juli 2009)

sehr geil!!!

Wetten, dass sich gleich wieder ein Unverbesserlicher über den Lenker beschwert


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Juli 2009)

geiles mopped.... aber der lenker 
sind das die ti pedale?


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (29. Juli 2009)

mät schrieb:


> sehr geil!!!
> 
> Wetten, dass sich gleich wieder ein Unverbesserlicher über den Lenker beschwert



Ich find ihn sogar geil...welche Marke/Modell ist der Lenker??


----------



## haha (29. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> geiles mopped.... aber der lenker
> sind das die ti pedale?



ja, sind die ti.. sogar die neue version mit modifizierter achse..


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ja, sind die ti.. sogar die neue version mit modifizierter achse..



und watt wiegen die teile? der preis ist ja schon brutal heftig.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (29. Juli 2009)

Ich find über $250 für Pedale auch echt zu heftig. Stein, rumms,...


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Juli 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Ich find über $250 für Pedale auch echt zu heftig. Stein, rumms,...



---> 

wäre aber nett wenn die achse in andere pedale passen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (29. Juli 2009)

die wiegen etwas über 330 gramm. und sind robuster als man denkt. ich hab in meinen alupins drin, wenn man mal aufsetzt, bricht lediglich der alupin ab und nicht gleich ein ganzes stück aus dem pedal. wenn man natürlich richtig hängen bleibt, ist die achse wohl krum, wie bei fast jedem pedal. ich hab aber zum beispiel die pedalplatten einzeln bekommen, bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man im falle eines verbiegens auch die achsen einzeln bekommt. und wem die ti-achse zu teuer ist, die gibts ja auch mit stahlachse für deutlich weniger moos und trotzdem nur etwas über 400 gramm.


----------



## pisskopp (29. Juli 2009)

ihh der lenker


----------



## Flowz (29. Juli 2009)

nice teil.. mich würd das gewicht mal interessieren vom ganzen rad


----------



## highko (29. Juli 2009)

@ Crak:

Was ist das den für ein Vorbau und wo ist er zu beziehen?

@ All:

Gibt es vergleichbare Vorbauten für die Boxxer mit solch einer Verstellmöglichkeit?

Danke!

Grüße, Heiko.

P.S.: ist für nen Uzzi VPX, da will ich mit der Vorbalänge noch etwas spilen können....


----------



## evil_rider (1. August 2009)

500g weniger speck auf der waage durch;
schaltzughülle: jagwire
reifen: schwalbe racing ralph
schläuche: continental supersonic
vorbau: sunline V1


----------



## bachmayeah (1. August 2009)

die racing ralph find ich prinzipiell nicht so der burner rollen mMn zu schwer... ich steh auf larsen´s .. ansonsten nicht schlecht fürs alter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (1. August 2009)

naja, im vergleich zum crossmarc, geht der RR extrem vorwärts... 

und wenn das gewicht keine ganz sooooo große rolle spielt: kenda SB8


----------



## DH_RYDA (1. August 2009)

der Twenty 6 vorbau is ja richtig geil und endlich mal ordentlich verstellbar. noch dazu ultraleicht....wo hastn den her?


----------



## softbiker (4. August 2009)

@ crak

ich muss mal kurz den Staubsauger holen. Bei dem Gerät läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## san_andreas (7. August 2009)

Seeerrrrvuuuusss Kollegen, bin wieder daaaa ! So halb wenigstens...
Saugeile Bikes mal wieder hier !
Da mein Foes doch noch braucht, gibts ein "INTENSE-Zwischenprojekt"....

Rahmen: Intense SOCOM WC Team Edition, weiß, 1.5 Steuerrohr
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0, 241mm, PUSH Tuning, 550er Stahlfeder
Steuersatz: Reset WAN.5 shorty
Gabel: BoXXer Team 09, weiß, mit WC Innereien und Custom Decals
Vorbau: e:thirteen Ali Stem
Lenker: Burgtec Ride Wide Bar, 750mm, flache Ausführung
Griffe: ODI Oury
Shifter: Sram X.0, red edition
Bremse vorne: Hope Tech V2
Bremse hinten: Hope Tech X2
Bremsscheiben: Avid G3, 203mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Naben: Hope Pro II, blue, 20mm und 135 x 12mm
Felgen: Mavic 823
Speichen: Sapim Race
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2,35", UST tubeless
Steckache: SUN Ringlé, 135x12
Kette: KMC 10sl
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace, 11-27
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0 red edition, medium cage
Züge: Shimano XTR
Innenlager: Hope Ceramic, 73mm, gunmetal
Kurbel: Shimano Hone, 170mm
Pedale: TwentySix, Stahlachse, camo
Führung: e13 LG1+
Bashguard: e13 turbo
Gabel demnächst: Fox 40 limited edition oder Manitou Dorada
Gewicht: sub 15,00 kg

Bilder folgen zeitnah !


----------



## LaiNico (7. August 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gewicht: sub 15,00 kg


bei den parts? wird interessant.


san_andreas schrieb:


> Bilder folgen zeitnah !


darauf bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Trickz (7. August 2009)

würde sogar schon staunen wenn du damit auf 16 kommen würdest 
klingt aber nicht schlecht, also aufbauen hophop


----------



## iRider (8. August 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> würde sogar schon staunen wenn du damit auf 16 kommen würdest
> klingt aber nicht schlecht, also aufbauen hophop



Naja, wenn die WC Team Edition des Rahmens ein Kilo weniger wiegt als der Standardrahmen dann geht das schon.  
Moment mal, WTF ist die WC Team Edition?


----------



## san_andreas (9. August 2009)

@iRider....du weißt ja immer alles, meistens sogar mehr als der Jeff Steber selbst...schlaft ihr in einem Bett oder lebt ihr getrennt ?
Es soll tatsächlich Rahmen geben, die nur Teamfahrern vorbehalten sind und ab und zu auch mal verkauft werden, gell !

Das Bike war mit Crossmax SX (1760g, nachgewogen) und UST 2,35ern (ca. 900g pro Stück), bißchen Ti-Schrauben, Ti-Feder, gekürztem Steuersatz, KMC Kette, neuer e13 etc. tatsächlich unter 15kg. 
Wenn du bißchen mitrechnen würdest, kämst selbst du auch auf ein Traumgewicht.

@Trickz: das Ding steht schon, braucht nur noch adäquate Bilder.


----------



## walo (9. August 2009)

jeff is en homo?


----------



## danield1984 (9. August 2009)

Hey so nun darf ich mich auch endlich zu den Intense besitzern Zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (9. August 2009)

na wo sin die fotos, herr san_andreas?


----------



## san_andreas (9. August 2009)

Jaja, bin grad nicht zuhause, wie du weißt...
Meld dich mal !


----------



## TeeWorks (9. August 2009)

warsch doch aber dahoim letschtens... ich tingel grad verpeilt durch die gegend, sorry, meld mich ende nächster woche, bin dans la suisse.


----------



## iRider (10. August 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @iRider....du weißt ja immer alles, meistens sogar mehr als der Jeff Steber selbst...schlaft ihr in einem Bett oder lebt ihr getrennt ?



Neidisch?   Schon mal was von PN gehört?  Und wenn man bei denen anruft oder mit dem Gebietsvertreter mal ne Tour fährt bekommt man auch viele nette Infos.  



san_andreas schrieb:


> Es soll tatsächlich Rahmen geben, die nur Teamfahrern vorbehalten sind und ab und zu auch mal verkauft werden, gell !



Mir bekannt, allerdings waren, was ich gehört habe, eine leicht geänderte Geo alles was sie gemacht haben. Wenn dem nicht so ist dann sag mal an was Dein Rahmen wiegt?



san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Bike war mit Crossmax SX (1760g, nachgewogen) und UST 2,35ern (ca. 900g pro Stück), bißchen Ti-Schrauben, Ti-Feder, gekürztem Steuersatz, KMC Kette, neuer e13 etc. tatsächlich unter 15kg.
> Wenn du bißchen mitrechnen würdest, kämst selbst du auch auf ein Traumgewicht.



Wieso so feindselig?
Und ja, ich habe mitgerechnet. In Deiner Teileliste sind ne Stahlfeder, 823-er Laufräder und auch sonst ein paar nicht wirkliche Weight Weenie Teile drin und mit denen kommst Du nicht unter 15. Habe nie gesagt dass es nicht geht, nur bezweifelt dass es mit den Teilen machbar ist. Die einzige unbekannte Grösse in der Liste ist der Team-Rahmen.


----------



## neikless (12. August 2009)




----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2009)

@irider: nix für ungut. Mich nervt einfach, wenn tatsächliche vorhandene Kompetenz sofort in Zweifel gezogen wird, bloß weil man sich die Angaben nicht genau duchliest.

Meine Partliste steht und die beläuft sich auf ein Gesamtgewicht von knapp 10.050 g, d.h. für den Rahmen bleiben noch ziemlich genau 5 kg übrig und das sollte mit dem Socom leicht zu schaffen sein, oder ?
Da kann ich sogar ohne Probelem meine Hope Pro2 / Mavic 823er Laufräd mit einbauen.

Aber genug gequatscht...sobald ich die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich die endgültige Partlist und ein Bild auf der Waage posten.


----------



## iRider (13. August 2009)

san_andreas: bin gespannt auf das Bild und die finale Teileliste.  Muss mich beim Rechnen verhauen haben denn ich habe es mit knapp 16 kg überschlagen (Stahlfeder, 823-er). 

Würde mich aber weiterhin brennend interessieren was der Rahmen (am besten ohne Dämpfer) solo wiegt und was die sonstigen Unterschiede zur Serie sind.


----------



## neikless (13. August 2009)

gibt es schonn uzzi vp 09/10 besitzer / berichte ?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (14. August 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Seeerrrrvuuuusss Kollegen, bin wieder daaaa ! So halb wenigstens...
> Saugeile Bikes mal wieder hier !
> Da mein Foes doch noch braucht, gibts ein "INTENSE-Zwischenprojekt"....
> 
> ...


das wird wohl der punkt sein wo das ganze gewicht "fehlt". das sind 350g pro laufrad...
würd ich am dh bike nicht fahren wollen. die 2,5er bekommen schon hin und wieder löcher.

trotzdem schöner aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2009)

Ich war selber überrascht von den Reifen.
Zu den 2,35ern haben mich diverse Schweizer inspiriert. Sind aufgepumpt 4mm schmaler als die 2,5er und laufen auf UST Felgen super.


----------



## bachmayeah (14. August 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich war selber überrascht von den Reifen.
> Zu den 2,35ern haben mich diverse Schweizer inspiriert. Sind aufgepumpt 4mm schmaler als die 2,5er und laufen auf UST Felgen super.



mach doch endlich mal ein foddo... krasses gewicht, bin aber auch eher einer der 2fler


----------



## Christiaan (15. August 2009)

Ich bin nur 67-70kg, aber die 2.45 LUST UST reifen halten es bei mir nicht aus, schon in Winterberg gegen die kaput, bin wieder auf dual ply umgestiegen, leider also 2.5, da 2.35 nicht un dual ply UST gemacht wird


----------



## soniccube (16. August 2009)

Hallo

also ich habe auch einen Team Rahmen und kann zum Gewicht/Änderungen dazu folgendes sagen. Der Dämpfer wurde am Gehäuse um knapp einen Zentimeter gekürzt ( Hub bleibt gleich ). Laut den Infos die ich habe war es dass dann auch schon, denn dadurch wird BB tiefer und LW flacher. Gewicht dürfte also mit Dämpfer minimal leichter sein als ein Serienmodell. Bei meiner Version war noch eine spezielle Manitou Travis 203SC dabei die auf den Rahmen abgestimmt wurde und in der Farbe des Rahmens gepulvert.

Hier mal meine Specs und Gewicht, man sieht es wäre sicher möglich auf um die 15kg zu kommen wenn man meine und seine Parts vergleicht.

SPECS :

RAHMEN : Intense Socom Team Edition / Grösse M
GABEL : Manitou Travis Teamedition 203 Singelcrown mit Akira Goldtuning und Titanfeder
DÄMPFER : Manitou Revox IXS Team Edition mit Akira V22 Gold Tuning und Titanfeder
STEUERSATZ : Cane Creek Double X
NABEN : Hope Pro II
FELGEN : Mavic EX 823 Tubeless Weiss gepulvert
SPEICHEN : DT Swiss Competition Prolock Nippel
KURBELN : Shimano XT Schwarz gepulvert
TRETLAGER : Shimano XT
KASSETTE : Sram PG 970 DH
KETTE : Sram PC 991
WECHSLER : Sram X9
SCHALTHEBEL : Sram X9
KETTENFÜHRUNG : E 13 Lightguide
PEDALEN : Crank Brothers Mallet C
VORBAU : Thomson 4x
LENKER : Reverse Fli Bar XXL
GRIFFE : Oury limited Edition ( Rot ) mit Straitline Caps
BREMSEN : Avid Code 203 mm
SATTELSTÜTZE : Thomson Elite Setback
SATTEL : 4 ZR Cycling Performance
TIRES : Maxxis Minion DH Tubeless Supertacky + Maxpro 60a


Gewicht: 16.3Kg


Cheers  D.


----------



## evil_rider (16. August 2009)

neue kurbeln, steuersatz, tune carbon-aheadkappe samt kautschukplug, ein carbonspacer weniger, 12mm weniger schaft, kralle aus dem gabelschaft geschlagen, tretlager abgesenkt = 11.1kg
für partlist, einfach aufs bildchen klicken!


----------



## dirtjumpbike (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem mein alter DH-Rahmen gerissen ist (Orange 224) habe ich mir jetzt ein Intense M3 von 2007 zugelegt.
Finde das Bike fährt sich sehr sehr schön!

Hier die Partliste:
Rahmen: Intense M3 2007
Dämpfer: FOX dhx 5.0
Gabel: Rock Shox BOXXER Race
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Laufräder /Reifen: Hope Pro 2 + Spank Subrosa / Maxxis High Roller 2.3
Kurbel: Shimano Saint
Innenlager: Acros
Lenker/ Vorbau: Sunline V1
Steuersatz: Acros Big Balls
Schaltung: SRAM X.9 / X.7
Kettenführung: MRP G2
Ritzel / Kettenblatt: SRAM 990 / NC 17 DH 40t
Sattel/ Stütze: San Marco... Truvativ XR
Pedale: Shimano DX

Das Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht. Denke es wird so um die 19kg haben.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (18. August 2009)

midnight blue ist schon ne schöne farbe..kommt mir bekannt vor 
haste den rahmen neu oder gebraucht geschossen?


----------



## cubebiker (18. August 2009)

Der Bachy... Verfolgen Dich Deine EX-Rahmen auch immer in jedem Bikepark?


----------



## bachmayeah (18. August 2009)

Hält sich relativ in Grenzen, da viele nach IT CH und AT gegangen sind. Der letzte nach SLO  dein 951 noch aufgebaut ?


----------



## cubebiker (18. August 2009)

Wird gerade umgaybaut


----------



## dirtjumpbike (18. August 2009)

@bachmayeah: habe den Rahmen gebraucht bekommen! Vom user Gixer.
Ist soweit super in schuß der Rahmen,....
Und fährt sich mal endgeil 

Gruß Hannes


----------



## bachmayeah (18. August 2009)

@cubebiker: was bauste denn um? schieß los.
@dirtjumpbike: klar ist ein m3 ein schnieker rahmen. das m6 liegt zwar besser aber es gibt schlimmeres  lass es damit krachen


----------



## cubebiker (18. August 2009)

16,94 Kilo wiegts seit eben gerade, umgaybaut Boxxer WC 2010 und der Acros AI24R1 ersetzt den mehr als schlechten Cane Creek IS-8, das Gewicht hat mich selbst überrascht...


----------



## fatcrobat (18. August 2009)

na dann  las mal rocken gehn am sonntag


----------



## dirtjumpbike (18. August 2009)

Am Freitag geht es für 2 Wochen nach Porte du Soleil mit den Bike!

Das wird sicher toll    

Gruß


----------



## hacke242 (18. August 2009)

ding dong.
erster pds-trip war ganz gaynial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (18. August 2009)

@ hacke.. sehr schönes 951
@ cube.. nettes gaywicht, dann bin ich mal auf 2-3 wochen gespannt, wenn meins komplett ist.


----------



## cubebiker (19. August 2009)

@hacke, schon die neue 2010er FOX 40?


----------



## TeeWorks (19. August 2009)

eher die 2006er 

...also ich würd ja in meinem kindlichen leichtsinn sagen, dass die laufräder damit etwas überfordert sein könnten - schaut aber trotzdem sweet aus die kiste  

cheerio
Flo


----------



## hacke242 (19. August 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> eher die 2006er
> 
> ...also ich würd ja in meinem kindlichen leichtsinn sagen, dass die laufräder damit etwas überfordert sein könnten - schaut aber trotzdem sweet aus die kiste
> 
> ...



fahre die laufräder jetzt das 2.jahr, sind ganz fantastisch und haben gerade 10 tage chatel-geballer locker weggaysteckt .


----------



## iRider (19. August 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> @ hacke.. sehr schönes 951
> @ cube.. nettes gaywicht, dann bin ich mal auf 2-3 wochen gespannt, wenn meins komplett ist.



Wie, Du auch?  Dachte Du wartest auf das Evo.


----------



## Christiaan (19. August 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Wie, Du auch?  Dachte Du wartest auf das Evo.



Das nimmt er auch, keine Angst, hahahahaha


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Das nimmt er auch, keine Angst, hahahahaha



i take what i get  as long as it´s works blue


----------



## soniccube (19. August 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> 16,94 Kilo wiegts seit eben gerade, umgaybaut Boxxer WC 2010 und der Acros AI24R1 ersetzt den mehr als schlechten Cane Creek IS-8, das Gewicht hat mich selbst überrascht...



16.94 ? Poste mal Bilder und Partliste, kann ich kaum glauben, aber gönne es Dir 100% wenns so ist 

Danke und Greetz  D.


----------



## cubebiker (19. August 2009)

Meine Parts:
951 Large RAW
Boxxer WC 2010
Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel
Dura Ace Kasette
Element Nickel Wide Bar
Syntace Superforce
Elixir CR 203mm
Hope Pro II auf Mavic 721
Conti Kaiser
Oury Lock on
Tune Starkes Stück
Tune Würger
Selle Italia SLR XP
FOX DHX RC4 
Nuke Proof Ti Feder 500x3.0
Kette Shimano HG93
Tioga MX Pro

Craks Radl wiegt fast noch ein halbes Kilo weniger!

Waagenbild gibts auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (19. August 2009)

das gewicht passt schon... allerdings ist das rad viiiel zu leicht für dich


----------



## evil_rider (19. August 2009)

was wiegt die atlas FR eigentlich???


----------



## Crak (19. August 2009)

meins wiegt 16,76


----------



## haha (19. August 2009)

hacke242 schrieb:


> fahre die laufräder jetzt das 2.jahr, sind ganz fantastisch und haben gerade 10 tage chatel-geballer locker weggaysteckt .



net schlecht.. meine hope sun mtx kombi war nach 4 tagen pds müll, die zugspeichen auf der bremseite sind nacheinander gerissen. beim 2ten ersatzlaufrad nach einer abfahrt das gleiche


----------



## hacke242 (19. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> net schlecht.. meine hope sun mtx kombi war nach 4 tagen pds müll, die zugspeichen auf der bremseite sind nacheinander gerissen. beim 2ten ersatzlaufrad nach einer abfahrt das gleiche



tja, was soll ich sagen. ähnliche erfahrung habe ich mal machen müssen.


----------



## cubebiker (19. August 2009)

So, Waagenbüld, ich war gut verwundert als ich das gesehen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2009)

Mein Foes ist da !

Deshalb steht mein INTENSE SOCOM TEAM EDITION, Größe medium, Farbe weiß ab sofort zum Verkauf !

Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Angebote !


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Foes ist da !
> 
> Deshalb steht mein INTENSE SOCOM TEAM EDITION, Größe medium, Farbe weiß ab sofort zum Verkauf !
> 
> Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Angebote !



bikemarkt? bilder?


----------



## danield1984 (20. August 2009)

Hi Jungs 
Habe da mal ne Frage 
ist das normal das die Muddy Marys am socom Hinten nicht passen ? 
Die Schleifen in der mitte also ist der durchmesser quasi zu groß.


----------



## san_andreas (20. August 2009)

@bachmayeah: Bilder mache ich noch !


----------



## soniccube (20. August 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Foes ist da !
> 
> Deshalb steht mein INTENSE SOCOM TEAM EDITION, Größe medium, Farbe weiß ab sofort zum Verkauf !
> 
> Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Angebote !



Tausche gegen mein rotes  !?


----------



## soniccube (20. August 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Meine Parts:
> 951 Large RAW
> Boxxer WC 2010
> Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel
> ...



Ist ja fast gleichschwer / leicht wie mein Socom  werde dann auch noch Dura-Ace Kassette einbauen  .... aber sonst weiss ich nicht was bei Deinem Gewicht spart ? Contis natürlich noch und die 721 statt 823 ...aber so viel ??

 Viel Spass mit der Rakete auf jedenfall


----------



## cubebiker (20. August 2009)

Die Contis sind mit 1220 Gramm auch nicht leichter, oder? 
Die Code macht bei Dir halt einiges aus.


----------



## soniccube (20. August 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Die Code macht bei Dir halt einiges aus.



Von Code zu Elixir CR sind doch für VR + HR auch bloss ca. 140 Gramm oder ??


----------



## cubebiker (20. August 2009)

Aj wenn des niggs iss

Ich dachte aber auch es seien ca 250 V+H


----------



## cubebiker (22. August 2009)

Hier mal Bülda des Updates:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (23. August 2009)

nur noch der Steuersatz...dann steht der SS nachfolger...Frame lag 8 Tage beim Zoll, bis sie sich erbarmt haben mir so nen Wisch zu schicken dass ich ihn holen kann...


----------



## haha (23. August 2009)

aufbaun, zack zack. wehe dir, wenn das nicht so gut wird wie dein SS


----------



## Philsen82 (23. August 2009)

ja wenn bikeparts mir endlich den reset shorty zukommen lassen würde...da steht seit einer Woche "im Zulauf". 

Ich denke es wird mindestens genau so gut


----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2009)

@cubebiker
sehr geil,besser als mit 40!


----------



## fatcrobat (23. August 2009)

jup aber der lenker naja


----------



## hacke242 (23. August 2009)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> jup aber der lenker naja



hatte heute cubebiker in wibe getroffen und wir sind uns beide einig das es ein unglaublich toller lenker ist der einfach nur fantastisch performt.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (23. August 2009)

hacke242 schrieb:


> hatte heute cubebiker in wibe getroffen und wir sind uns beide einig das es ein unglaublich toller lenker ist der einfach nur fantastisch performt.



Wie kann denn ein Lenker performen   Das ist ne Stange aus Metall. 
Bald wird auch noch von Hochleistungsstattelstützen gesprochen...

Wenn die Front zu hoch ist, ist es doof, klar. Aber entscheidend ist doch, wie hoch die Gabel und Steuersatz baut, hoch viel Steigung der Vorbau hat... und dann halt der Lenker.


----------



## hacke242 (23. August 2009)

naja, indirekt performt er schon, durch die breite (bessere kontrolle) und durch den nicht vorhandenen rise (mehr druck auf der front). flacher gehts halt nicht. sattelstütze ist totaler schwachsinn, gell.


----------



## cubebiker (23. August 2009)

Na dann fahr mal schön Deine Metallstange. 

Ich finde der Lenker hat eine ganz wunderbare Form, er hat exakt so viel "Bend" wie ich brauche und ist nicht unnötig hoch.
Metallstangen sind Lenker schon lange nicht mehr, sonst würden sie immer noch 500 Gramm wiegen wie früher und dazu ständig brechen. 
Das Geile am Element ist auch das er nicht knackt wie viele andere Lenker (XXL Fli Bar bei mir). Das Ding ist breit, "passt" genau in meine Hände und scheint bisher gut verarbeitet. 
Ich versteh aber auch nicht wieso das Ding so polarisiert. Das ist persönliche Vorliebe, genau wie Sattelstellung (OK da meckern manche auch immerzu), Griffe und Position der Bremsgriffe. 
Ich habe lange einen Lenker gesucht, den ich als sehr gut empfinden kann. 
Und ich fühle mich auf meinem Rad wohler seit es das Teil gibt. 
Als die ersten breiten Lenker rauskamen haben auch alle gemeckert, inzwischen fährt doch keiner mehr 680er... OK der Fatcrobat da oben schon, aber der vermisst ja auch seine Monster und das Lambda... Gell, Sven ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (23. August 2009)

Also nicht falsch verstehen, mich stört der Lenker gar nicht. Ich fand nur die Formulierung arg witzig. 

Ich fahr noch einen 68er Lenker. Geht auch gut soweit, allerdings werd ich auch mal einen breiteren ausprobieren. Hänge mit den Händen schon immer arg weit aussen am Lenker bisher. Allerdings ist meine Bremsleitung bereits jetzt leider etwas kurz und das haut dann mit einem breiteren Lenker nicht mehr hin. Wird bei Gelegenheit irgendwann mal erledigt.

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich einen flacheren Vorbau nehmen und einen "normalen" Lenker oder ob ich einen flacheren Lenker nehme. Da mein HT deutlich flacher ist, möchte ich am Fully nicht zu hoch bauen.


----------



## LaiNico (24. August 2009)

ist der "cubebiker" eigentlich ein soulrider?


----------



## neikless (24. August 2009)

was genau ist ein soulrider ?
kenne nur den soulbrother
aber soulrider habe ich schon mal wo gelesen ... ?
verzeiht meine unwissenheit !? bitte !!


----------



## Trickz (24. August 2009)

http://www.soulrider-ev.de/


----------



## cubebiker (24. August 2009)

Nee, der ist "frei", der "cubebiker"...


----------



## LaiNico (24. August 2009)

okok...
es war bloß samstag/sonntag auch ein soulrider mit nem raw 951 unterwegs. dieser fuhr bloß eine weiße 40 - daher die verwirrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (24. August 2009)

Naja das war "der andere" da oben ;-)
Ich war nur Sonntag da...


----------



## hacke242 (24. August 2009)

hey, sorry!  
peace.


----------



## highko (27. August 2009)

So,

nun ist feddisch:






Grüße,

Heiko.


----------



## LaiNico (27. August 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Naja das war "der andere" da oben ;-)
> Ich war nur Sonntag da...



und zwar hacke?
habe ein bild von dir.


----------



## hacke242 (28. August 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> und zwar hacke?
> habe ein bild von dir.


Supi. Wo kann ich es finden?


----------



## Philsen82 (28. August 2009)

förtig









noch etwas Speckig auf den Hüften, aber jetzt erstmal fahren.


----------



## danield1984 (28. August 2009)

Schick sehr schick 
viel spass damit lg


----------



## LaiNico (28. August 2009)

ist aber noch nix dran gemacht außer kleiner.
sehr schönes socom! wo versteckt sich denn gewicht? vorbau? gabel?


----------



## Philsen82 (28. August 2009)

Jupp Gabel und Vorbau, des ist die Travis ohne TI Feder, die wiegt mit vorbau 3,6 KG oder so. Ti Feder spart angeblich alleine 500g. Werde beim nächsten Service die TI reinhauen. Aber jetzt erstmal bissel fahren.


----------



## DH_RYDA (28. August 2009)

naja, 500g is ein bissl viel...meine travis mit medium titanfeder hat gute 3,2 kilo gewogen, allerding mit der brücke ohne den integrierten vorbau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soniccube (30. August 2009)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Jupp Gabel und Vorbau, des ist die Travis ohne TI Feder, die wiegt mit vorbau 3,6 KG oder so. Ti Feder spart angeblich alleine 500g. Werde beim nächsten Service die TI reinhauen. Aber jetzt erstmal bissel fahren.



Da bist Du ein wenig zu optimistisch  Habe auch die Ti Feder gekauft und man spart um die 150g  500g wäre schon schön gewesen natürlich 

Trotzdem super Gabel und Dämpfer, bin damit 1A zufrieden !!!

Viel Spass damit.     D.


----------



## haha (30. August 2009)

soniccube schrieb:


> Da bist Du ein wenig zu optimistisch  Habe auch die Ti Feder gekauft und man spart um die 150g  500g wäre schon schön gewesen natürlich
> 
> Trotzdem super Gabel und Dämpfer, bin damit 1A zufrieden !!!
> 
> Viel Spass damit.     D.



seit wann gibts für 200ter travis SC ne titanfeder? wenn ja, dann bitte gleich mal die quelle nennen, danke


----------



## soniccube (30. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> seit wann gibts für 200ter travis SC ne titanfeder? wenn ja, dann bitte gleich mal die quelle nennen, danke



Hmmm.... iss doch dieselbe Feder wie für die DC  Ich habe sie via dem Schweizer Vertrieb bekommen. Da lagen noch zwei verstaubt im Regal rum  Habe eine Rote und eine Blaue ( Medium und Soft ).  Wenn ich weiss welche ich NICHT brauche, gebe ich diese bei Interesse ab. Für den Revox / X6 etc. hatte ich noch ne 3x450 Ti Feder.

Schau wegen der Ti Feder für die Travis mal noch bei HB Suspension, am besten anmailen.

Gruss D.


----------



## haha (30. August 2009)

hab ich nicht gewusst, dass da die selbe feder drinne ist..
ich hab aber eh die ganz harte drin, dies meineswissens nicht in titan gibt.
zumindest nicht laut mcg, dem deutschlandvertrieb..
danke für den tip


----------



## soniccube (31. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> hab ich nicht gewusst, dass da die selbe feder drinne ist..
> ich hab aber eh die ganz harte drin, dies meineswissens nicht in titan gibt.
> zumindest nicht laut mcg, dem deutschlandvertrieb..
> danke für den tip



Moin

Du fährst die extrafirm ( Schwarz ) ? Trotz Akira tuning ? Ich bin fahrbereit 77kg und fahre die medium ( rot ). Druckstuffe ca. halb zu und das passt perfekt 

Also die firm ( gelb ) würde es als Ti geben soviel ich weiss und extra firm wirst du wohl kaum haben denke ich 

Gruss Dani


----------



## ju82 (2. September 2009)

Hab jetzt auch eins! Wird morgen gleich in Schladming getestet!


----------



## E=MC² (2. September 2009)

Andere Sattelstütze und die Decals ab. Und gut is.
Ansonsten sehr schön.


----------



## iRider (2. September 2009)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Andere Sattelstütze und die Decals ab. Und gut is.
> Ansonsten sehr schön.



Und wieso? Es soll Leute geben die die Aufkleber gut finden! 
Sehr fettes Rad. Finde das Intense Rot ist trotz der angebotenen Farbvielfalt immer noch eine der besten Farben.


----------



## E=MC² (2. September 2009)

Na und?
Ohne fände ich es besser.
Ob andere diese Meinung teilen ist mir sowas von egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (2. September 2009)

ja, x-firm. ich wiege fahrfertig 87 kilo. die gabel hat so noch reserven und nutzt nur bei übersegelten landungen den vollen federweg. die druckstufe habe ich voll drin, allerdings ist auch nicht wirklich ein unterschied von auf/zu spürbar. alles in allem aber trotzdem die beste gabel, die ich je hatte.. schönes 951











soniccube schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Du fährst die extrafirm ( Schwarz ) ? Trotz Akira tuning ? Ich bin fahrbereit 77kg und fahre die medium ( rot ). Druckstuffe ca. halb zu und das passt perfekt
> 
> ...


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2009)

@ju82: Sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## neikless (3. September 2009)




----------



## cubebiker (3. September 2009)

Also wenn das rote Flauschezeuchs net wäre... Sonst find ich es seeehr schick!!!


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (11. September 2009)

kleines Update


----------



## Trickz (11. September 2009)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2009)

@Yeti-Ritter: Wunderschönes Bike !


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. September 2009)

ju82 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch eins! Wird morgen gleich in Schladming getestet!


und wie man hört auch in bimai...  geiles rad, aber jetzt mit weißer gabel dran!!?  mann, mann, mann... hey, und mach mal deine action-shots hier rein!


----------



## gambit (17. September 2009)

Heute gekommen, der alte Rahmen von bachmayeah (´09 SS, Works Blue)  
Danke nochmal, wird leider noch ne Weile dauern bis es fertig ist aber
hat ja keinen Stress


----------



## hacke242 (17. September 2009)

glückwunsch! sehr lässig. ich würde den grünen teppich gegen grüne laufräder tauschen. klasse farbkombi!


----------



## chri55 (17. September 2009)

grün+blau - nee


----------



## neikless (18. September 2009)

schöner ss rahmen , freu mich schon auf das endprodukt, mit dropouts und so


----------



## gambit (18. September 2009)

Jep, ich auch 

So schaut der derzeitige Aufbauplan aus:

*Rahmen : Intense SSWorks Blue Large*
_*Gabel : Fox Talas RC2 Tapered*_
_*Steuersatz : Reset Konan*_
_*Vorbau : RaceFace Atlas AM 50mm*_
_*Lenkstange : RaceFace Atlas AM Riser*_
_*LRS : Mavic Crossmax SX 6-Bolt Wheels 2010 Black 24h Pair F&R*_
_*Reifen : Maxxis Ignitor FR LUST 26 x 2.35 Folding 60a*_
_*Sattel : Selle Italia Flite Genuine Gel Saddle Black - Ti Rails*_
_*Sattelstange : Crank Brothers Joplin*_
_*Tretlager : Chris King*_
_*Kurbel : Shimano XTR Chainset M970 170mm 22.32.44*_
*Kassete : Shimano XTR Cassette 9 Speed M970 11-32*
_*Umwerfer : Shimano XTR Front Derailleur Top Swing M970 34.9 Dual Pull*_
_*Kette : Shimano Dura Ace-XTR Chain 9 Speed 7701*_
_*Bremsen : Formula The One PAIR Front Post 180mm & Rear IS 180mm*_
_*Schaltwerk : Shimano XTR Rear Derailleur Shadow M972 GS Medium Cage Shifter : Shimano XTR Shifter Pod 9sp M970 F&R Pair (46016 & 46014)*_
_*Pedale : Welgo Mg Ti*_
_*Kabelzüge : Shimano XTR*_
_*Griffe : Token Double Lock On Grips Blue*_
_*Vorbau Spacer : Hope Space Doctor Pack*_


_Bei paar Sachen wie Reifen und Sattel bin ich mir noch nich soo sicher, _
_soll auf jedenfall ein One-4-All Bike werden _

_Gewicht hoffe ich das ich um die 13-14 kg komme _


----------



## bachmayeah (18. September 2009)

ich hab schon schlechter aufgebaute bikes gesehen...
bin gespannt 
p.s. ich hoffe du hast die dropouts und den anderen kleinkram in der minikiste gefunden.


----------



## gambit (18. September 2009)

Yep, ist alles da, hatte nur gestern auch nich soo viel Zeit nur schnell paar Foto´s nachm auspacken


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2009)

nachdem mein 6.6 nun weg ist, will ichs als Erinnerung nochmal posten, ca 14.4kg inkl Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal ne kurze frage.
Ist bei den raw Rahmen von Intense noch Klarlack drauf oder sind die ganz roh?

Danke


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze frage.
> Ist bei den raw Rahmen von Intense noch Klarlack drauf oder sind die ganz roh?
> 
> Danke



Kein Klarlack, rohes Alu.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Oktober 2009)

Super danke


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich weiß is das 6061 Alu leichter anfällig für Korrosion?! und wenns dann wirklich "roh" is wie wirkt sich das dann aus wenn ich im Winter fahren würde?


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß is das 6061 Alu leichter anfällig für Korrosion?! und wenns dann wirklich "roh" is wie wirkt sich das dann aus wenn ich im Winter fahren würde?



Ich fahre mein Socom auch im Winter, allerdings nicht auf der Strasse.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie pflegst du dann den Rahmen?


----------



## iRider (7. Oktober 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wie pflegst du dann den Rahmen?



Ich habe ihn am Anfang poliert und poliere stumpfer werdende Stellen und Kratzer einfach aus. Dann mit Pedros Bike Lust eingerieben und gut. Um ihn schön frisch aussehen zu lassen muss man ihn 1-2 mal im Jahr nachpolieren, kommt darauf an wieviel Glanz man will.


----------



## cubebiker (7. Oktober 2009)

Oder man lässt es einfach bleiben wenn man es matt mag.


----------



## zet1 (7. Oktober 2009)

wie siehts denn mit einem wachs aus, oder einer versiegelung oder politur, Autopudding usw...? Weil das werd ich mit meinerm Uzzi in Raw machen wahrscheinlich... obwohl im Winter wird das sicher nicht aus dem Stall geholt, dafuer ist dnan ja das Nomad da, oder das Tracer, oder sonst mein Norco Fluid LT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (7. Oktober 2009)

hier stellen sich aber einige an... schlimmer als ich


----------



## Christiaan (7. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hier stellen sich aber einige an... schlimmer als ich



Darfst du reagieren im Intense Forum, hast ja keins zur Zeit, whuahahaha


----------



## LaiNico (7. Oktober 2009)

2 hat er sogar, nicht?


----------



## danield1984 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey Jungs ich habe gerade gesehen das das M6 und das socom nicht mehr hergestellt werden wist ihr da näheres warum was als ersatz kommt gerade für das m6 wäre das doch sehr interesant lg


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Oktober 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Darfst du reagieren im Intense Forum, hast ja keins zur Zeit, whuahahaha



Aber bald, ich zähle die Tage, daher: na klar darf ich!


----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2009)

danield1984 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs ich habe gerade gesehen das das M6 und das socom nicht mehr hergestellt werden wist ihr da näheres warum was als ersatz kommt gerade für das m6 wäre das doch sehr interesant lg



wo hast du denn das gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danield1984 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey HaHa
Schau mal auf der webseite da steht discontinued models  LG


----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2009)

das ist aber schade..
hier mal meins von der anderen seite, damit man mal wieder was sieht 





die formula wurde inzwischen durch eine saint bremse ersetzt. der sattel lebt auch schon nicht mehr, die kettenführung ebenfalls und auch der dämpfer hat das zeitliche gesegnet..


----------



## danield1984 (7. Oktober 2009)

Nettes spielzeug  
Meins ist jetzt hat jetzt ne neue gabel bekommen die 2010er funzt noch net so richtig deswegen erstmal wieder ne 09er wc aber jetzt erstmal nase gerade machen lassen  nach nem sturz am we.
viel spass noch lg


----------



## iRider (7. Oktober 2009)

zet1 schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mit einem wachs aus, oder einer versiegelung oder politur, Autopudding usw...? Weil das werd ich mit meinerm Uzzi in Raw machen wahrscheinlich... obwohl im Winter wird das sicher nicht aus dem Stall geholt, dafuer ist dnan ja das Nomad da, oder das Tracer, oder sonst mein Norco Fluid LT



Das ist ja wie bei den Rennradlern. Mein Schönwetterrad, mein Regenrad.....aber wenigstens ist das Uzzi das Schönwetterrad! 

BTW: Bike Lust versiegelt.


----------



## iRider (7. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Aber bald, ich zähle die Tage, daher: na klar darf ich!



Ein bestelltes Intense is OK, wenn Du aber eine andere Marke kaufst schmeissen wir Dich raus!


----------



## ibislover (7. Oktober 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Ein bestelltes Intense is OK, wenn Du aber eine andere Marke kaufst schmeissen wir Dich raus!


pfff... der henning klotz und kleckert rein gar nicht!  






so langsam sollte er aber mal die aufgebauten bikes posten.... HENNING!?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2009)

mhhhhh... haltet mir mir mal meine Klappe zu !!! Leckeeeeer


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (7. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> das ist aber schade..
> hier mal meins von der anderen seite, damit man mal wieder was sieht
> die formula wurde inzwischen durch eine saint bremse ersetzt. der sattel lebt auch schon nicht mehr, die kettenführung ebenfalls und auch der dämpfer hat das zeitliche gesegnet..



laufräder auch wieder alle heile nach der woche pds


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. Oktober 2009)

Welche Größe ist das Uzzi?


----------



## haha (8. Oktober 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> laufräder auch wieder alle heile nach der woche pds



ja, glücklicherweise.. ging auf garantie, von daher hab ichs mal nicht aufgezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (8. Oktober 2009)

951 ist Medium und das Uzzi Large, wenn Ich mich nicht Irre, top Farbe!


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Oktober 2009)

ibislover schrieb:


> pfff... der henning klotz und kleckert rein gar nicht!
> 
> so langsam sollte er aber mal die aufgebauten bikes posten.... HENNING!?



wird noch bis mind. nächste woche mittwoch dauern weil beruflich unterwegs  aber bilder vom aufbau usw. kommen in den entsprechenden freds. btw uzzi L / 951 M teileliste.


----------



## samsnatch13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues bike.
Frame:  	             Socom â09 works blue with slacker drop-outs 
Shock:		Fox DHX5 with Nukeproof Titanium spring
Fork:		Totem Solo Air 1.5
Rear wheel:	Chris King 150x12mm, Mavic 729 and Alpine 3 spokes
Front wheel:	Chris King 20mm, Mavic 729 and Alpine 3 spokes
Brakes:		Hope M6 203mm
Headset:	             Chris King 1.5
Stem:		Thomson Elite X4 1.5
Riser:		Easton EA 70
Seatpost:	Thomson Elite
Saddle:		Sella Italia SLR XP
Pedals:		DMR V12 Mag with titanium spindle
Cranks:		XT
Chainguide:	E13 LG1
Der & Shifter:	Sram X0
Chain:		Sram PC991 Hollow-pin
Cassette:             Sram PG970 9-sp Race
Weight:                < 16 Kg


----------



## danield1984 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey Jungs 
Ich habe da mal ne frage und zwar wo genau sind den die unterschiede beim 08er socom zum 09er socom ? dachte die sind gleich weil der wechsel doch 07 zu 08 stand fand oder irre ich da ? 
LG


----------



## samsnatch13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Was ich nur weiss ist das die Leitungen anders laufen, wie 08 modellen, mit name bei im hinteren teil.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2009)

Top Bike !


----------



## mät__ (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja, auf jeden Fall ein schickes Bike!


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Oktober 2009)

schönes socom.. schicke farbe, aber die enduro seals an der totem  Alle berichten, dass die der reinste scheizz wären.


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (14. Oktober 2009)

huhu jungs kurze frage wie ist die Dämpfer EBL von einem 951?
und hat schon jemand ein vergleich gemacht zwischen M3 und 951 ansprechverhalten und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (14. Oktober 2009)

240er EL...


----------



## Scottrider (14. Oktober 2009)

Sind eigentlich die Ferdern die selben vom DHX und dem rc4??


----------



## harrypeter18 (14. Oktober 2009)

dh-biker schrieb:


> Warum wie groß bist du den ? Ich habe 183cm und bin mit der Größe sehr zufrieden



servus, frage kommt sehr spät-schon verkauft???


----------



## samsnatch13 (15. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schönes socom.. schicke farbe, aber die enduro seals an der totem  Alle berichten, dass die der reinste scheizz wären.



Enduro seals scheizz  nee, die sind richtig klasse nach einen jahr fahren mit dem seals im allen wetter lagen noch immer kein schmutz in die gabel, vorher war das schon. Die enduro seals sind das besten was man für dem Totem machen kann


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Oktober 2009)

samsnatch13 schrieb:


> Enduro seals scheizz  nee, die sind richtig klasse nach einen jahr fahren mit dem seals im allen wetter lagen noch immer kein schmutz in die gabel, vorher war das schon. Die enduro seals sind das besten was man für dem Totem machen kann



aber der belag von den standrohren löst sich und das ansprechverhalten ist wie anfahren ohne kupplung   spass beiseite: ansprechverhalten ok? das war bis jetzt immer der kritikpunkt, da die seals zu eng/straff anliegen würden..


----------



## samsnatch13 (15. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> aber der belag von den standrohren löst sich und das ansprechverhalten ist wie anfahren ohne kupplung   spass beiseite: ansprechverhalten ok? das war bis jetzt immer der kritikpunkt, da die seals zu eng/straff anliegen würden..



Ich muss schon sagen das ich immer der pro deo spray benutz für dem anfang der biketag und damit bleibt die standrohre gut gleiten und hat man kein belag verluss. So wie gesagt bis so weit keine probleme gehat und einen freund von hat das selbes und hat auch keinen problemen damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (16. Oktober 2009)

kurze frage was ist der unterschied Zwischen FRO und normalen 951 nur der Dämpfer?


----------



## samsnatch13 (17. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Socom und meine freundin seiner Uzzi


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Oktober 2009)

endlich wieder ein fr - am radel:


----------



## haha (17. Oktober 2009)

*****
fetts teil


----------



## Christiaan (17. Oktober 2009)

@Bachie, wo ist den das 951?

Uzzi sieht TOP aus!


----------



## gambit (18. Oktober 2009)

Wunderschönes Bike Henning, bin auch schon auf das 951 gespannt


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2009)

joah, geht so... das 951 sollte wohl nächste woche kommen, da bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Pilsner (18. Oktober 2009)

uzzi @ first.test.ride


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Oktober 2009)

@Bachmayeah

zwei fragen beschäftigen  mich, weil ichs mir ziemlich genau so aufbauen möchte.......wie siehts mit dem gewicht aus und wie geht der Dhx Air dämpfer (nachdems da ja probleme geben sollte).


bin 1,83 und werde wohl auch ein Large nehmen.........


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn die waage stimmt isses bei ca 14,5 angekommen.
vom dhx air bin ich recht überrascht. spricht gut an und macht spass damit den berg, den man vorher besser wie mit dem ss hochgefahren ist wieder runterzuknallen. das ss kam mir recht hart und progressiv vor. das uzzi hingegegn iwie weniger.. geht ab wie nachbars lumpi..auch lässt es sich wesentlich besser beschleunigen... nach der ersten ausfahrt heute mit berg hoch und berg runter usw: prädikat empfehlenswert. und: auch bei hohem druck, den ich im dämpfer fahren muss: das teil spricht astrein an und rauscht auch nicht allzuarg durch den federweg. der ist ja angepasst worden an den rahmen / hinterbau. kostet daher auch aufpreis zum uzzi std dämpfer dhx 4.0 oil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Oktober 2009)

14,5 kilo ist sicher sehr gut, das wiegt mein 6.6 momentan auch. beim 6.6 wär der DHX Air aber eine frechheit, wobei man das ja auch schwer vergleichen kann weil übersetzung und system ja doch anders sind. 

was mich interessieren würde, wie sich das VPP2 im gegensatz VPP verhält (nach der Theorie sollte der Hinterbau weniger nach hinten federn, deshalb auch weniger Kettenzug usw.. nehm auch amal ganz frech an, dass deshalb der eine oder andere Radstand im Portfolio verlängert wurde, das sich dieser ja nicht mehr so arg beim Draufsitzen ändert (beim M6 sinds immerhin glaub ich 4cm)


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (18. Oktober 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen was der unterschied ist beim 951 FRO und noFRO, nur der dämpfer oder noch was? danke


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Oktober 2009)

keine Hydroforming rohre, keine verstellbare geo....

wobei die frage is, ob das Non-fro überhaupt kommen wird, weil die nachfrage nachdem Fro schon so riesig sein soll......


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2009)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> 14,5 kilo ist sicher sehr gut, das wiegt mein 6.6 momentan auch. beim 6.6 wär der DHX Air aber eine frechheit, wobei man das ja auch schwer vergleichen kann weil übersetzung und system ja doch anders sind.
> 
> was mich interessieren würde, wie sich das VPP2 im gegensatz VPP verhält (nach der Theorie sollte der Hinterbau weniger nach hinten federn, deshalb auch weniger Kettenzug usw.. nehm auch amal ganz frech an, dass deshalb der eine oder andere Radstand im Portfolio verlängert wurde, das sich dieser ja nicht mehr so arg beim Draufsitzen ändert (beim M6 sinds immerhin glaub ich 4cm)



also ich bin wie gesagt schon ganz zufrieden. wohl dank vpp2 lässt sich das radel sicherlich auch besser beschleunigen und kommt mir dabei auch schluckfreudiger vor bei ca. gleichem federweg. kann aber leider nicht direkt mim 6.6 oder dem alten uzzi vergleichen... einziges manko: ist halt schade, dass es keine elastische kette gibt, sodass man sie bergab kürzer fahren könnte um das kettenschlagen zu vermeiden. aber wie gesagt ansonsten echt topp. bin zufrieden.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (18. Oktober 2009)

hi also mal ne dumme frage, wo habt ihr euer 951, bestellt und wie lang hat das gedauert bis es gekommen ist,? und was zahlt man für nen rahmen? geht auch per pn, weil über geld spricht man ja bekanntlich nicht!, naja ride on gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2009)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> hi also mal ne dumme frage, wo habt ihr euer 951, bestellt und wie lang hat das gedauert bis es gekommen ist,? und was zahlt man für nen rahmen? geht auch per pn, weil über geld spricht man ja bekanntlich nicht!, naja ride on gruß



bemüh doch einfach google, da bekommste quellen und preise  lieferzeit wird dir dann der entsprechende händler sagen.


----------



## iRider (19. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also ich bin wie gesagt schon ganz zufrieden. wohl dank vpp2 lässt sich das radel sicherlich auch besser beschleunigen und kommt mir dabei auch schluckfreudiger vor bei ca. gleichem federweg. kann aber leider nicht direkt mim 6.6 oder dem alten uzzi vergleichen... einziges manko: ist halt schade, dass es keine elastische kette gibt, sodass man sie bergab kürzer fahren könnte um das kettenschlagen zu vermeiden. aber wie gesagt ansonsten echt topp. bin zufrieden.




Hab Dir doch gesagt das Radl ist ein Brett, oder? Allerdings finde ich dass das alte VPP doch weniger wippt wenn man volles Rohr sprintet. Das VPP2 hat dafür weniger Pedalrückschlag, was ich persönlich besser finde. Haste es schon mal in der ganz flachen Geo gefahren? Da musst Du aber wahrscheinlich einen flacheren Lenker montieren um noch genug Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen.


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Oktober 2009)

nee habs in den dropouts erstmal in der mitte stehen. ggf. spiel ich damit nochmal iwie rum, wobei ich mir dann schon fast sorgen um den lenkwinkel mache. muss mal schauen, was der atlas lenker wiegt und kostet. bin bis jetzt immer noch sehr zufrieden mim monkeylite. 
weniger pedalrückschlag kann ich bestätigen. dass vpp1 weniger wippt kam mir jetzt beim ersten testride allerdings nicht so vor. also verglichen ss <--> uzzi


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ...muss mal schauen, was der atlas lenker wiegt und kostet.



ungekürzt 330g/ca.60,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. Oktober 2009)

danke äxl. ziemlich schwer das teil. daher bei zeiten mal nach was anderem ausschau halten


----------



## neikless (19. Oktober 2009)

sorry , spinnt !


----------



## neikless (19. Oktober 2009)

]die Jungs von easton sollen mal einen "flachen mit 76cm" raushauen ...
der bisherige taugt mir nur noch fürs XC bike ...
solange bleib ich bei chromag - altas sieht seltsam aus !


----------



## neikless (19. Oktober 2009)

ups!


----------



## bachmayeah (19. Oktober 2009)

neikless benutz mal nen anderen browser, rechner oder i-netleitung, die auch funzt und nicht jeden post 3 mal bringt.  monkeylite in low oder midrise würd mir vollkommen reichen. dafür gäbs dann ja auch noch den Havoc DH. evtl wirds der iwann mal hat die selben sweep daten wie der monkeylite und sollte daher auch genauso in der hand liegen...müsste nur nen tick leichter sein..


----------



## ibis (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bachmayeah,

Mich würde dein Setup interessieren... meins ist: 185-190 psi in der Hauptkammer,  2 Umdrehungen auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter mit 120 psi. 7 Klicks auf die Zugstufe. Bei 72 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. Oktober 2009)

vom druck her isses bei mir pi mal daumen das gleiche...bzgl bottom out  und druck im ausgleichsbehälter sowie der zugstufe ist alles noch im std. den ich dann erstmal checken muesste...allerdings wieg ich knapp 10 kilo mehr.


----------



## mc schrecka (25. Oktober 2009)

damit mal wieder Bilder hier reinkommen  hab mal wieder etwas überarbeitet.













neu sind Saint Kurbeln, MRP KEFÜ, Sixpack Icon Pedale. Leider hats die Hope Sattelklemme net geschafft. Kommt aber noch. Hope Schnellspanner in blau.


----------



## haha (25. Oktober 2009)

wunderschönes m3.. die boxxer decals taugen auch


----------



## mc schrecka (25. Oktober 2009)

merci haha. Kommt jetz nur noch ne hope sattelklemme in Blau ran und evtl. noch hope pro 2 naben auch in blau. Aber da lass ich mir noch Zeit.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2009)

Super schön, das M3 !


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds auch super, BIS auf die decals


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Börnd (31. Oktober 2009)

super rahmen, aber das gesamtbild wirkt ziemlich langweilig


----------



## Geißbock__ (31. Oktober 2009)

@Börnd: Das finde ich garnicht!!!!!

Super Aufbau!


----------



## ibislover (31. Oktober 2009)

wird nix besonderes!? ja nee, is klar! 

@Börnd
lass stecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (31. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


>



Ich nehms mal mit auf die neue Seite - hat das Radl definitiv verdient. Einfach nur geil, auch das worksblue ist gigantisch.
Viel Spaß Henning!


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2009)

schönes rad,schwarze boxxer schon wieder weg?


----------



## haha (31. Oktober 2009)

fettes gerät.. wenns meins wäre würds aber nen komplett schwarzen lenker bekommen. sogar twenty sex pedale


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


>



ich werd verrückt *schlabber* geiiiil !!!


----------



## SVK1899 (31. Oktober 2009)

So, bin endlich auch fertig geworden! Hab mich für ne SC Gabel entschieden! Hatte beides probiert und bin bei meiner BOS hängen geblieben. Und wehe einer sagt was über meinen Sattel, ich find das Teil gaynial!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Oktober 2009)

...dein Sattel is so komisch 
Aber schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Crak (31. Oktober 2009)

das weiß versaut das ganze bike...schwarze decals und schwarze boxxer. Technisch natürlich super auch wenn der Lenker mir nicht gefällt. Was das für eine Ti-Spring?

Das 951 in raw mit der SC gefällt mir garnicht...


----------



## Christiaan (31. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


>



TOP, aber du musst mal ein new style tieferen lenker holen, sunline V1 in 745mm breite und 19mm rise, das Easton ist zu hoch!


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Oktober 2009)

@ christiaan: ich bin halt old school  lenkerbreite passt mir. höhe eigentlich auch. obwohl optisch der easton havoc in mid rise auch passen könnte...
@ crak: feder ist - wie immer - von rcs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (1. November 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> TOP, aber du musst mal ein new style tieferen lenker holen, sunline V1 in 745mm breite und 19mm rise, das Easton ist zu hoch!



Der Lenker ist zum Posen im Internet nicht zu hoch. Wenn er wirklich fahren würde wäre das natürlich anders....  

*kidding*

Schickes Radl!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. November 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist zum Posen im Internet nicht zu hoch. Wenn er wirklich fahren würde wäre das natürlich anders....



endlich mal einer der den Sinn des Forums erkannt hat


----------



## booofrost (1. November 2009)

[/QUOTE]

der lenker is ja mal fies


----------



## Christiaan (4. November 2009)

Endlich ist der Rahmen da, nun die weitere parts noch, hahaha


----------



## miker_G (4. November 2009)

Ohh chris, endlich da, snel opbouwen.
was fehlt dir noch.


----------



## mc schrecka (4. November 2009)

heiss Christiaan, das wär die Farbe die ich mir auch holen würde. Dickes Ding mit Doublebarrel, bin gespannt auf den Komplettaufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. November 2009)

ich hab ja gestern schon gesagt: da kann was großes draus werden...


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2009)

Das Grün kommt gut !


----------



## haha (4. November 2009)

schönes ding. aber christiaan, bitte keinen weissen lrs


----------



## miker_G (4. November 2009)

Bernard, ich glaube die hatt er verkauft.


----------



## haha (4. November 2009)

dann ists gut


----------



## Matte (4. November 2009)

Vielen Dank noch mal für die Tipps bezüglich des Aufbaus. 

Mittelfristig kommen schwarze Pedale dran und langfristig eine andere Gabel. 

Soweit ist es aber das spaßigste Bike, das ich jemals hatte.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/504350]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Christiaan (4. November 2009)

LG! muss weiter nach vorne gedreht werden, ans Tazer VP


----------



## Matte (4. November 2009)

Das ist, meiner Meinung nach, die äußerste Position. Sonst müsste ich die Führungsöffnungen erweitern. Sprich, die Löcher, durch die die Schrauben geführt werden. Da kann man ein paar Zentimeter hin und her schieben.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (4. November 2009)

hey matte, schöner aufbau, aber wie chirs sagt, e13 weiter nach vorn... hab ich bei meiem ss auch so gemacht

chris, bau mal schnell auf!!! wird bestimmt wieder ein schönes rad!


----------



## seniorsepp (4. November 2009)

Mein Slopestyle .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilsner (4. November 2009)

... schöner Ofen ! und auch ein schöner Ofen !


----------



## bachmayeah (14. November 2009)

No. 1



No. 2 



Zur Abwechslung mal mit wenig Rise und mehr Breite.


----------



## danield1984 (14. November 2009)

Schöne bikes 

Ich habe da mal ne Frage und zwar ist das normal das das socom nicht so buterweich anspricht also ich finde es vom fahren her sehr ruppig vllt habt ihr tips für mich. 
Verbaut ist ein vivid 5. mit ner 450er feder fahrergewicht 105 mit ausrüstung 
LG


----------



## numinisflo (14. November 2009)

Beide Räder sind einfach nur wunderbar Henning. Super.


----------



## Trickz (14. November 2009)

ja es ist sehr straff.


----------



## Christiaan (14. November 2009)

Henning geht Modern, mir flachen Lenker! TOP!


----------



## Paolo (14. November 2009)

Wirklich sehr sehr schick!


----------



## bachmayeah (14. November 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Henning geht Modern, mir flachen Lenker! TOP!




following the trend


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2009)

Geniale Bikes ! Aufs 951 bitte auch noch einen flacheren Lenker. Schwarze Brücken für die Boxxer wären noch 1.Sahne, aber das ist wirlich mosern auf dem allerhöchsten Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (15. November 2009)

danield1984 schrieb:


> Schöne bikes



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!  Aber habe von Dir auch nix Anderes erwartet.  



danield1984 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage und zwar ist das normal das das socom nicht so buterweich anspricht also ich finde es vom fahren her sehr ruppig vllt habt ihr tips für mich.
> Verbaut ist ein vivid 5. mit ner 450er feder fahrergewicht 105 mit ausrüstung



Meins spricht butterweich an, ist aber auch ein CCDB drin. 
Hast Du den richtigen "tune" beim Vivid bestellt?


----------



## danield1984 (15. November 2009)

Hey ja sollte doch tune b sein ? aber hate vorher nen dhx 5 drinne und es war auch straff zwar nicht ganz so wie jetzt, aber es war auch nicht so wie ich es mir erhoft habe . lg


----------



## haha (16. November 2009)

ist stark abhängig vom dämpfer. das vom trickz hat einen gepushten dhx drin, es federt deutlich straffer und auch das hinterrad springt nach, wenn man es hinten hochhebt und fallen lässt. meins hatte einen originalen dhx drin und spricht butterweich an, bleibt beim fallenlassen am boden kleben.
rein vom fahrverhalten wirkt das rad vom trickz trotz straffem dämpfer symphatischer. 
allerdings fühlt sich der hinterbau eines socoms meiner empfindung nach auch nicht direkt nach 200mm federweg an. ein demo 8 z.b. wirkt da viel plüschiger. das socom gibt den federweg halt bissl unaufälliger frei, hat im endeffekt aber gleich viele reserven wie ein demo und geht halt erst bei starker beanspruchung in die reserven.. sind aber nur meine empfindungen, da scheiden sich meist die geister.


----------



## iRider (16. November 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ist stark abhängig vom dämpfer. das vom trickz hat einen gepushten dhx drin, es federt deutlich straffer und auch das hinterrad springt nach, wenn man es hinten hochhebt und fallen lässt. meins hatte einen originalen dhx drin und spricht butterweich an, bleibt beim fallenlassen am boden kleben.



Ich glaube nicht dass dieser Test aussagekräftig ist da ein optimal abgestimmter Dämpfer ja auch noch Dein Gewicht trägt und deshalb ohne dieses Gewicht nicht optimal arbeiten kann. Ich definiere gutes Ansprechverhalten wenn er auch kleine Unebenheiten bei langsamer Fahrt wegschluckt. Und das macht meiner.



haha schrieb:


> rein vom fahrverhalten wirkt das rad vom trickz trotz straffem dämpfer symphatischer.
> allerdings fühlt sich der hinterbau eines socoms meiner empfindung nach auch nicht direkt nach 200mm federweg an. ein demo 8 z.b. wirkt da viel plüschiger. das socom gibt den federweg halt bissl unaufälliger frei, hat im endeffekt aber gleich viele reserven wie ein demo und geht halt erst bei starker beanspruchung in die reserven.. sind aber nur meine empfindungen, da scheiden sich meist die geister.



Straff bedeutet ja nur dass er nicht durch den Federweg rauscht sondern die Dämpfung das besser kontrolliert. Manche Leute scheinen dies als schlechtes Ansprechverhalten zu interpretieren. Nachdem ich auf den CCDB umgestiegen bin konnte ich auch erstmal nicht glauben wie wenig Federweg der "verschwendet". Bei mittleren Schlägen bei denen der Fox schon tief eingefedert ist war er völlig unbeeindruckt. 

@Daniel1984: Yep, B Tune sollte der richtige sein. Also wenn Dein Negativfederweg mit der Feder stimmt dann würde ich dem Dämpfer eine Chance geben.


----------



## haha (16. November 2009)

das mit dem hinterradfallenlassen ist schon recht aussagekräftig, ob ein dämpfer gut oder schlecht anspricht. hat sich schon bei vielen rädern bewahrheitet. zu beachten ist natürlich immer die federhärte. 
fakt ist auf jeden fall, dass das socom sich nach weniger federweg anfühlt, als es tatsächlich bereitstellt. 
@daniel: der vivid braucht gut einfahrzeit, neigt im neuzustand zu ruckligen federverhalten. das gibt sich mit der zeit, allerdings brauchts dazu schon mal nen kräftigen tagesausritt im park..


----------



## ibis (16. November 2009)

NAbend, mit sicherheit nicht perfekt aber das wird noch.. der Spacerturm muss fallen und einem CK weichen aber das muss der Weihn8s11 regeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (16. November 2009)

Top  die Gabel schaut gut aus mit den Decals


----------



## dantist (16. November 2009)

Schönes Uzzi  Weisst du das Gewicht?


----------



## Pilsner (16. November 2009)

schönes uzzi geballer ...


----------



## ibis (16. November 2009)

dantist schrieb:


> Schönes Uzzi  Weisst du das Gewicht?



ohne dreck deutlich unter 16Kg .. 15.75-15,8Kg sagt die Digitalwaage


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (16. November 2009)

endlich mal ein UZZI...sieht man echt selten....sehr schön, auch mit Schmutz ;-)


----------



## Pilsner (17. November 2009)




----------



## danield1984 (17. November 2009)

ja sehr nett und am betsen jetzt in den kleinen fiat 500  das will ich sehen LG


----------



## Trickz (17. November 2009)

die uzzis machen einen irgendwie schon an


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. November 2009)

kann mir jemand von euch Uzzi besitzern das Rahmen gewicht angeben?
möchte eines in Large und mit DHX air und daher würde mich das gewicht stark interessieren.....


----------



## Shocker (17. November 2009)

3,9kg mit air auf medium in Rot bei uns gewogen. large dürfte keine 50gramm mehr sein.
FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2009)

Schöne Uzzis hier.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (17. November 2009)

nette uzzis hier 
ma wieder mein tazer


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. November 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> 3,9kg mit air auf medium in Rot bei uns gewogen. large dürfte keine 50gramm mehr sein.
> FLO



danke für die schnelle antwort! 3,9 kilo ist mit DHX air gar nicht mal so leicht....habe gehofft, das ich in etwa auf dem level meines 6.6 bleibe...
aber was solls.....

nachdem ich bei dir quasi an der quelle bin:
wie siehst aus wegen verfürbarkeit? bräuchte ein Large in WorksBlue mit DHX air in 135mm?


----------



## Shocker (17. November 2009)

sind bei uns auf lager  brauchst nur noch zu schlagen!!!


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. November 2009)

wunderbar! werd bald zuschlagen. die preise habt ihr ja auch um 10% gesenkt oder so....

wirds in zunkunft Dämpfermässig (nur Luft) noch andere Optionen geben?
mit dem DHX air hat ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich gute erfahrungen, will aber keine CCDB oder einen anderen stahlfederdämpfer verbauen.
sollte wie Bachi's bike ein Agressive ALL Mountain teil werden....


----------



## dantist (18. November 2009)

@ Pilsner: auch ein leckeres Uzzi hast du da!  Was wiegt deins?


----------



## neikless (18. November 2009)

intensive bikes hier , schön !


----------



## Pilsner (18. November 2009)

@dantist    so um 16 kg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. November 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> ma wieder mein tazer



hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich hasse?  A*S*H !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2009)

Wunderschön, das Tazer !


----------



## dantist (19. November 2009)

Pilsner schrieb:


> @dantist so um 16 kg



Vielen Dank. Die Gabel ist eine Van, oder?


----------



## Pilsner (19. November 2009)

ja die VAN ist traumhaft !!! 
mit leichteren Reifen dürfte es näher an 15 kg kommen
das TAZER ist wirklich chic !

Frage an die Uzzi-Rider:
Fahrt ihr mit max oder min Travel ? (ca.170mm/190mm)
ich war bei 160mm an der Front (fox 36 van)
versuchsweise mit beiden Einstellungen unterwegs,
kann es nicht wirklich begründen aber ich denke ich bleibe
bei min. (170mm) fühlt sich (mich wohler) etwas progressiver an 
mit max. Federweg (190mm) ist es mir fast schon zu linear (Feder 550er)

... so weit meine Eindrücke, werde natürlich weiter testen ...
würde mich über Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen freuen !

PIL


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (19. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich hasse?  A*S*H !!!


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. November 2009)

Pilsner schrieb:


> ja die VAN ist traumhaft !!!
> mit leichteren Reifen dürfte es näher an 15 kg kommen
> das TAZER ist wirklich chic !
> 
> ...



ich nehme an, das hängt damit zusammen, dass sich das übersetzungsverhältnis ändert (von 1:2,6 auf 1:2,8). mit einer etwas härteren feder oder mehr vorspannung wird ähnlich seint...


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. November 2009)

Nach so vielen wünderschönen Uzzis setze ich mein ja fast schon Oldtimeruzzi mal dazu. 
Es wurde einiges verändert! Habe mal den Federweg vorne auf 200mm erhöt! 



Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2009)

Achtung Geißbock ! Longtravel Bikes mit Doppelbrücke und 2 oder 3 Kettenblättern sind im Forum völlig verpönt...
Schönes Bike !


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. November 2009)

Dann male ich das kleine KB schwarz an, dann sieht mans nicht!


----------



## bachmayeah (19. November 2009)

Der BOS sitzt aber übelst knapp drin, oder?


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. November 2009)

Nein nein, 2mm sind noch Platz!


----------



## TZR (19. November 2009)

Noch!


----------



## bachmayeah (19. November 2009)

aber bewegt sich der piggy vom bos beim einfedern nicht richtung oberseite unterrohr?, geht ja dann echt gut minimalistisch zu


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. November 2009)

Nein, der Ausgleichbehälter bewegt sich in Richtung Unterseite Oberrohr!
Es geht minimalistisch zu aber es passt ohne Probleme.
Bei einem Zehntel hätte ich mir Gedanken gemacht!


----------



## Trickz (22. November 2009)

hat mir mit der totem um einiges besser gefallen, also rein optisch


----------



## samsnatch13 (23. November 2009)

Ein paar updates ans Socom gemacht nur noch einen Boxxer Team 2010










Für geïntressierden will ich mein Tazer vp '08 Rahmen tauschen gegen einen Boxxer Team 2010 oder Fox 40


----------



## biking Ruuulezz (23. November 2009)

Hi

ich bin 185cm groß und möchte mir ein Intense Slopestyle in Größe M von 2008 kaufen. 

Meint ihr ich bin zu groß für den Rahmen?
Möchte damit im Bikepark fahrn, genauer gesagt Freeride / Slopestyle.

Und dann hab ich noch gelesen, dass einige von euch 165mm Kurbeln fahren.
Würdet ihr mir dies auch raten?

Freue mich auf zahlreiche Posts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. November 2009)

ich 1,79m - SS M passt sehr gut aber bei 185 würde ich ernsthaft über L nachdenken !

unbedingt 165mm Kurbeln nehmen !!!


----------



## bachmayeah (24. November 2009)

auch wenn das thema das hier falsch ist: L bei der Größe...und 165er Kurbeln maximal 170...


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (24. November 2009)

ich bin ca.182 und bei mir geht das m gut... fahre 175mm kurbeln  und hatte bisher keine probleme... geht also auch. für parkeinsatz (nicht local dh) würd ich eher m nehmen, 58er oberrohr ist doch schön lang und zum spass haben wirds nicht zu träge um ein wenig zu trixn


----------



## Christiaan (24. November 2009)

DEVILFROG_rider schrieb:


> ich bin ca.182 und bei mir geht das m gut... fahre 175mm kurbeln  und hatte bisher keine probleme... geht also auch. für parkeinsatz (nicht local dh) würd ich eher m nehmen, 58er oberrohr ist doch schön lang und zum spass haben wirds nicht zu träge um ein wenig zu trixn



Du fahrst es ja nicht 

Ich hatte bei 175mm kurbeln auch keine probleme


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (24. November 2009)

hahahahahaha... doch zum bäcker und zur eisdiele

schon fertig mit dem 951? bin grad auch dran, mal sehen ob es mal klappt

ach ja boxxer nicht vergessen


----------



## bachmayeah (24. November 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Du fahrst es ja nicht
> 
> Ich hatte bei 175mm kurbeln auch keine probleme



In Holland gibts ja auch keine Berge und/oder Steinfelder


----------



## Scottrider (25. November 2009)

Mein 951!






mehr im Fotoalbum


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2009)

Gefällt mir seeeehr gut ! Geiles Bike !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. November 2009)

schöne grau Akzente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. November 2009)

wow passt richtig gut bis auf die deemax ... rahmen farbe mit grau echt super sexy !


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2009)

Finde, dass die Deemax hier super passen.


----------



## Crak (25. November 2009)

finde ich gut das 951! Aber die grauen decals gehen mal garnicht!


----------



## Scottrider (25. November 2009)

ich will auch andere... mach ich aber mal selbst... oder die weissen .. ma schauen


----------



## mc schrecka (26. November 2009)

die Fox noch in Rahmenfarbe, dann wärs perfekt. 

@Christiaan: Deins ist eigentlich das 951 was mich am meisten interessiert. Was ist nun mit dem Aufbau------Bildeeeeer


----------



## Christiaan (26. November 2009)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> die Fox noch in Rahmenfarbe, dann wärs perfekt.
> 
> @Christiaan: Deins ist eigentlich das 951 was mich am meisten interessiert. Was ist nun mit dem Aufbau------Bildeeeeer



Der Rahmen liegt unters Bett, hahahaha

Wie es jetzt aussieht
Medium 951 Team Green
CCDB mit Ti Feder
CC Double Flush II
Saint 2009 kurbeln
E13 LG1+ wiess
twenty6 vorbau
Rader werden Hope Pro 2 mit Stans ZTR FLow Felgen, DT Speichen
Saint oder X.O schaltung(Habe beide noch liegen)
Bremsne wird XTR denk Ich, mal sehen ob das halt
Maxxis HR 2.35
Sunline Lenker
Gabel muss ein Boxxer WC 2010 in Weiss werden,

Aber die Gabel noch nicht bestellt, und die Rader sind noch 4 wochen warten ,da die Flow rims nicht da sind momental


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (26. November 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Der Rahmen liegt unters Bett, hahahaha
> 
> Wie es jetzt aussieht
> Medium 951 Team Green
> ...



puh, das dauert ja noch recht lange.. as i told you: sell the m6 frame and take the parts to build the 951. you won´t regret it.


----------



## Christiaan (26. November 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> puh, das dauert ja noch recht lange.. as i told you: sell the m6 frame and take the parts to build the 951. you won´t regret it.



I am lazy, hahahaha


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2009)

XTR aufn DHler? Bremswirkung is bei großen Bremsscheiben (203er) echt beschissen, konnts selber schon testen. Wieviel wiegstn?


----------



## Christiaan (26. November 2009)

67kg und auch aufs 4X rad nie probleme


----------



## DH-Man (26. November 2009)

Bei dem Körpergewicht könnte es klappen, aber nur mit  203er Scheiben denke ich!


----------



## deimudder (28. November 2009)

Meins ist seit Do fertig und morgen wird es wieder bewegt:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. November 2009)

traumhaft!


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2009)

Sehr gutes 951. Der Beweis, dass die Original Decals zu 90% überflüssig sind.


----------



## mät__ (29. November 2009)

Oh man, das 951 ist der Oberhammer! Da muss man sich echt anstrengen, eins so aufzubauen, dass es dann schaice aussieht.

Weiter so!!!


----------



## BigMountain86 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein Baby...

Wenn auch nur ausschnitssweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samsnatch13 (12. Dezember 2009)

entliech dem neuen gabel für dem Socom


----------



## alex-66 (14. Dezember 2009)

Bis auf die Thomson Sattelstütze, schwarze Decals und Ti-Feder fertig...


----------



## Geax (14. Dezember 2009)

brauch ich beim Double barrel für die TI feder eine spezielle ? oder passen die Nukeproof ?


----------



## Philsen82 (14. Dezember 2009)




----------



## bachmayeah (14. Dezember 2009)

Geax schrieb:


> brauch ich beim Double barrel für die TI feder eine spezielle ? oder passen die Nukeproof ?



ne normale nuke proof sollte auch passen, nimm am besten die mim größt möglichen id bei normalem ad


----------



## haha (14. Dezember 2009)

philsen, behälstes jetzt doch?


----------



## 78flippp (17. Dezember 2009)

So nun ist auch meins endlich fertig: 
14,1 kg ohne pedale


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Dezember 2009)

iwie grausam..


----------



## teatimetom (18. Dezember 2009)

edge carbonfelgen sind nicht ganz billig 
gehts schon wieder los... maximal 80 kilo...kann i ned fahren . 
gewichtmässig sind sie ja eher so ... medium mit 440 grämmerle. mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 78flippp (18. Dezember 2009)

gewicht von den Felgen liegt bei mir bei 420gramm  und beschränkung gewichtsmäßig gibts auch keine!!! und auch der Mitch Rupalado fährt die dinger seit einen Jahr und wurde damit auch US-National...
naja egal, mir gefällts. vielleicht kein Hardcore Freerider da geb ich euch allen recht, aber ich will halt auch noch mal ne tour fahren damit.


----------



## iRider (18. Dezember 2009)

78flippp schrieb:


> gewicht von den Felgen liegt bei mir bei 420gramm  und beschränkung gewichtsmäßig gibts auch keine!!! und auch der Mitch Rupalado fährt die dinger seit einen Jahr und wurde damit auch US-National...
> naja egal, mir gefällts. vielleicht kein Hardcore Freerider da geb ich euch allen recht, aber ich will halt auch noch mal ne tour fahren damit.



Leider kann man die Felgen nicht ohne Rimstrip tubeless fahren. Also Flow + gelbes Tape hat dann das gleiche Gewicht.


----------



## 78flippp (18. Dezember 2009)

noch nicht, aber bald geht das auch ohne rim strip.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Dezember 2009)

hab die falsche felge nachgeschaut, flo.
die am ...ist mit 400 gr. angegeben, + reale abweichung -> gibt schon deine 415 gramm
... mit tubeless ready wird das ganze schön langsam interessant ... naja wenn man nen teilesponsor hat  gruss


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2009)

Welche Preise für die Felgen stimmen denn jetzt ?
Tatsächlich ~800 Euro / Felge  ?
Auf der Herstellerseite gibts für 2300 $ einen LRS mit King Naben...was für ein Schwachfug !


----------



## 78flippp (18. Dezember 2009)

felgen machen 839.- das stück. klingt zwar brutal, aber frag mal die Rennrad fraktion was ein satz zipp laufräder kostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach dir ja keinen Vorwurf ! Habe das größte Verständnis für Investitionen rum ums Bike.

Aber so ca. 300-400,- pro Felge würde ich mir noch eingehen lassen, aber 839,- finde ich schon brutal ! Dafür kriegt man bei Chainreaction einen Chris King LRS, der sich gewaschen hat.

Aber egal... was fährts du für Naben und Speichen mit den Felgen ?
Und was sind das für Reifen ?


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Dezember 2009)

reifen sind auf jeden von intense.... so sehen die neuen modelle aus..
der felgensatz bzw der preis ist übelst... können die was besonders? damit dh-ähnliches fahren und die damit verbundenen nebenwirkungen auf felgen würden mich zum weinen bringen. der vergleich mit zipp und co hinkt daher, da die laufräder sicherlich nicht dermaßen geprügelt werden. ganz zu schweigen von den aerodynamischen vorteilen in dem bereich....
naja gayschmackssache...


----------



## 78flippp (18. Dezember 2009)

probierts einfach mal aus... ihr werdet staunen... nächste möglichkeit gardasee am Shocker stand.
und aushalten tun die ne ganze menge. wartet mal ab was sich heuer im worldcup tut. evtl. gibts ein paar ganz schnelle jungs damit.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2009)

Die Reifen schauen ja ziemlich grauslig aus.


----------



## 78flippp (18. Dezember 2009)

sind die Intense EDGE als AM version in 2.35 und wiegen 880gramm.


----------



## iRider (18. Dezember 2009)

78flippp schrieb:


> noch nicht, aber bald geht das auch ohne rim strip.



Das klingt mal interessant!
Bleiben dann nur noch die Probleme der "zu steifen" Felge und der Preis.


----------



## Shocker (18. Dezember 2009)

probiert es aus, wir werden am lago, winterberg und auch willingen ein paar testlaufräder dabei haben. da kann sich jeder selber seine meinung dazu bilden!


----------



## Crak (18. Dezember 2009)

839â¬ ??? geht es noch?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie Steht denn die 951 Fraktion hier zum 951 Fro in dem grün, also des komplettbike mit weissen felgen und weisser fourty sieht sehr nice aus, bin am überlegen mir übern winter eins zu leisten bzw aufzubaun und jetzt steht die frage nach der farbe, was meint ihr?

schöne größe


----------



## haha (21. Dezember 2009)

weiße felgen sind nie schön, nieeeeeeeemals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (21. Dezember 2009)

ausser sie komen von fa. schbänk


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (21. Dezember 2009)

haha alles klar ne ich spekulier grade auf des komplettbike bei hibike


----------



## teatimetom (21. Dezember 2009)

kauf das , es ist totschick  
kannst mir ja dann deine marzocchi aus dem demo zuschicken...schick dir auch was zurück


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2009)

@MöchtegernFreak: was gibts da für ein Komplettbike bei Hibike ? Link ?


----------



## teatimetom (21. Dezember 2009)

Intense 951 Komplettbike Gr. M grün Mod. 2010 - TESTBIKE
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...a35c3eb669becd5c1c384ccad96491a2#var_11923530


bau es dir selbst auf !
x9, mtx, dhx rc 4, fox 40 , titec el norte teile.
ist nichts schlechtes dabei ... aber auch nix was_ 6000 euro für ein gebrauchtes bike _rechtfertigen würde ....... 
für den preis muss tune, x-0, geile laufräder.... eben nur das beste drin sein .


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Preis würde ich ein neues verlangen. Für den Preis sollte man es selbst ohne Probleme aufbauen können.


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Dezember 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis würde ich ein neues verlangen. Für den Preis sollte man es selbst ohne Probleme aufbauen können.



das auf jeden fall, wobei man sicherlich auch noch handeln könnte..


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja, das Bike wird wohl kaum hart rangenommen worden sein. Mit gutem Nachlaß wirds vielleicht dann doch wieder interessant.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (21. Dezember 2009)

ja die solln mir nn gutes angebot machen ansonsten werd ich mal durchrechnen was mich der spaß kostet wenn ichs mit meine wunschparts selbst aufbau, wobei die parts am testbike echt top sind.

hey tom was bekomm ich dann für die gafel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Titec Teile sind halt nicht der Brüller, X.0 sollte bei dem Preis schon sein und vielleicht feinere Laufräder.


----------



## cyou (22. Dezember 2009)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> Wie Steht denn die 951 Fraktion hier zum 951 Fro in dem grün, also des komplettbike mit weissen felgen und weisser fourty sieht sehr nice aus, bin am überlegen mir übern winter eins zu leisten bzw aufzubaun und jetzt steht die frage nach der farbe, was meint ihr?
> 
> schöne größe


 
Ich hab dieses Jahr in Whistler alle 951er Farben live gesehen, wobei grün und weiss ganz klar dominiert haben. Mir persönlich gefiel das Blaue am Besten da von Werk aus alles gleich zusammenpasste (Stickerfarben). Die anderen Farben sind auch schick aber harmonieren irgendwie einfach nicht mit den Werksstickern...

Ahja... und weisse Felgen an nem 951er sind sehr wohl lecker


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Dezember 2009)

nja den rahmen in schwarz oder weiss ist mir bissel zu schlicht, des silber gefällt mir gar nicht also bleiben noch rot blau und grün und da finde ich des grün einfach am geilsten, des blau und rot sind au mehr allerweltfarben und ichmags gern n bissel auffälliger,am bike selbst muss des zusammenspiel von den farben allerdings passen und am grünen rahmen weisse parts ist echt schick wenn mers nicht gerade übertreibt, als alternative hat ich mir de Rocky Flatline SE überlegt in dem dunklen metallic lila


----------



## deimudder (22. Dezember 2009)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> nja den rahmen in schwarz oder weiss ist mir bissel zu schlicht, des silber gefällt mir gar nicht also bleiben noch rot blau und grün und da finde ich des grün einfach am geilsten, des blau und rot sind au mehr allerweltfarben und ichmags gern n bissel auffälliger,am bike selbst muss des zusammenspiel von den farben allerdings passen und am grünen rahmen weisse parts ist echt schick wenn mers nicht gerade übertreibt, als alternative hat ich mir de Rocky Flatline SE überlegt in dem dunklen metallic lila


 
Also ich habe blau und grün live gesehen und bin wirklich froh, mich für blau entschieden zu haben. Das grün war mir definitv zu blass und mit den vielen weissen Decals ging das Ding unter. Sei bei den Felgen vorsichtig. Ich wollte auch erst komplette goldene Laufräder und habe mich zum Glück für die dezentere Variante entschieden.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Dezember 2009)

ok, nja dannmuss ich mich mal schlau machen wo ich in der nähe vllt mal beide live anschaun kann. auf der eurobike hab ich nur des weisse und des rote gesehn. aber so find ichs ganz schön


----------



## teatimetom (22. Dezember 2009)

ist doch schlicht und schön so - las den shice mit den weissen felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Dezember 2009)

weise felglies sind mir au ned wichtig, die sind hald bei dem komplettrad mitr dran und ich find se gar ned soschlecht.


----------



## deimudder (22. Dezember 2009)

Find den Preis happig!!! Bin genau dieses Rad gefahren und ich glaube 10 Leute auch auf unseren Dirts. Jeder sagte, dass der Vorbau Murks ist. Ich hätte bei meinem bike keine 6000,- ausgegeben, auch wenn ich alles neu geholt hätte. Und bei meinem sind Laufräder, Schaltung, Lenker usw. hochwertiger. Bei 4.500 oder 5.000 wär's ne Überlegung.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (23. Dezember 2009)

joa wenn dann muss es n gutes angebot geben fürs komplette, denk aber tendenz geht eher richtung eigenaufbau.und der rahmen wird definitiv grün, bei der gabel schwank ich noch zwischen fox40 und BOS Idylle RaRe, willmal weg von MZ


----------



## cyou (23. Dezember 2009)

... hab übrigens gestern meinen 951er Rahmen gewogen... ohne Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Steckachse, einfach nur Rahmen und Dämpfer. Resultat: 4.63kg... und ich hab ein S. Hat sonst noch jemand gewogen?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (23. Dezember 2009)

mmmkay


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (24. Dezember 2009)

For Racing Only, was darf ich dann damit außerhalb des rennbetriebs so anstellen, zwecks gewährleistung?


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Dezember 2009)

oh boy....logischerweise NUR das, was man in nem rennen auch machen kann..


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

sprich isch schmeis mich in chatel im mountainstyle den diggen drop runter und mir verreits denrahmen (wasich denk nicht passiern wird) han ich keinen garantie anspruch


----------



## Christiaan (25. Dezember 2009)

Mann mann mann

Immer die fragen ueber den For Racing Only, wie Intense/Jeff Steber selbst gesagt hat auf MTBR, den FRO badge hat nur mit den Geometrie zu tun, nicht mit die haltbarkeit der Rahmen!


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Dezember 2009)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> sprich isch schmeis mich in chatel im mountainstyle den diggen drop runter und mir verreits denrahmen (wasich denk nicht passiern wird) han ich keinen garantie anspruch



Sorry, aber Voraussetzung für Garantieanspruch ist die Benutzung von Interpunktion und halbwegs korrekter Rechtschreibung... deine Posts sind ja superschwer zu lesen und voll von Fehlern. Schalte doch einfach mal den Kopf dazu an: Wie sollte bei deiner Annahme unterschieden werden durch was der Rahmen - sofern er irgendwann mal kaputt gehen sollte - kaputt gegangen wurde.

Darüber hinaus: das hier ist doch ein Fotothread, oder? Es soll hier auch nen 951 Thread geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

merci, sry ist ne angewohnheit alles klein zu schreiben und zu schnell zu tippen. dazu spinnt noch meine leertaste.
ich poste dann wieder wenn ich bilder hab


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

Sooo,was haltet ihr von der Schönheit, und Kurbeln dann Atlas FR Kurbeln eher in dem Orange oderdem Blau


----------



## mc schrecka (26. Dezember 2009)

Schaut gut aus. Würde die Kurbeln in Orange nehmen  Oder evtl die Pedale in Orange und die Kurbeln schwarz lassen


----------



## alex-66 (26. Dezember 2009)

definitiv orange, sehr geil das blau..., bisher das BESTE hier


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

hatte ich mir auch überlegt dass ich an meinem dann schwarze atlas fr nehme und orangene pedale, oder orangene atlas und schwarze pedale,kommt drauf an ob ich orangene pedale finde die mir gefallen.


----------



## k.nickl (26. Dezember 2009)

WOW!
Einfach: WOW!

Die orange Atlas Kurbel wäre jetzt das i Tüpfelchen! Vor allem hätten die den identen Orangeton wie der Lenker und du hast evtl. keine Überraschungen mit andersfarbigen Pedalen!
(Der rechte Griff könnte bei Zeiten mal gerade gedreht werden!)

_PS: wo kommt der Atlas Lenker her? Bzw. Ich such ihn in schwaaaaaarz und iwi hat den kein Shop! 
_


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Dezember 2009)

das bike ist wohl eins aus england, daher sind die teile wohl da auch gekauft worden 
anderer lenker, vorbau, griffe, kurbel, kefü, schaltwerk und bremsen dann topp


----------



## deimudder (26. Dezember 2009)

Geile Kiste  Gewicht?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

noch mal,falls des nicht rüberkam, des ist leider NICHT mein rad, ich wünschte es wäre so, hab es so im netz gefunden, aber meins wird farblich genau so werden, allerdings mit orangenen atlas kurbeln, schwarzen pedalen und so dinge wie bremsen, kefü, schaltwerk, griffe werden andere verbaut spiel da auch mit dem gedanken richtung SRAM colour line, wills mir nach und nach aufbaun richtung sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (26. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes 951! Ich würde sogar die guten alten Saint-Kurbeln dran lassen - finde die passen super!
Duck-und-weg...


----------



## teatimetom (26. Dezember 2009)

ohne oranje wäre es schöner


----------



## Kami (29. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal... kann es sein, dass die Hinterbaukinematik die gleiche - oder zumindest sehr ähnlich - ist, wie schon beim m3 bzw 6?
Scheint mir so, als sei der Dämpfer einfach nach vorne gewandert...
Über das megageile Design muss man sich hingegen wohl nicht streiten.


----------



## Pilsner (29. Dezember 2009)

... irgendwie will mir das 951 nicht mehr gefallen egal wie aufgebaut
und das obwohl ich selbst ein uzzi vp habe und es liebe ?!?

das M6 (evo) war einfach derber


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Habe mir gerade ein Intense Socom in S gekauft. Der Rahmen ist mit einem 15,75" (405mm) Sitzrohr angegeben. Wenn ich meinen von Mitte Tretlagergehäuse bis Oberkannte Sattelrohr messe, komme ich auf 17,5" (440mm). Das passt allerdings auch nicht zu Größe M und L. Weiß einer ob Intense anders misst? Kann jemand bitte seine Sattelrohrlänge von einem S Socom posten? Muss sichergehen, dass ich einen S Frame habe, da ich sehr klein bin (171cm) und keine Lust auf einen M Frame habe.
Danke


----------



## stylehead (30. Dezember 2009)

Vom "alten" Slopestyle sind auf der Homepage von Intense ja leider keine Geometrieangaben mehr, aber wenn ich mich icht irre, waren die Sitzrohrlängen doch identisch, oder!?
Selbst hab ich leider nur ein Socom in L, aber das SS von meiner Freundin ist ein S Rahmen. Messergebnis mitte Tretlager - Sitzrohroberkante: 405mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (30. Dezember 2009)

mal was leichtes zur Abwechslung nach den fetten Weihnachtskeksen 
Tracer 2010 mit 11,8kg komplett!





und ohne den Spacerturm dann nochmal ein paar Gramm weniger
(Handycamera macht leider komische Farben, ist normal sattes blau!)


----------



## SVK1899 (30. Dezember 2009)

11,8kg, Respekt! Da kann ich nicht mithalten, bei mir sinds komplett 13,4kg. Aber mit der der 36er Talas und dem DHX 5.0 ist das Tracer einfach ne Granate beim Trailsurfen!


----------



## zet1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Kombi, RAW und Orange - das gefällt mir auch seeehr gut...

Aber ich finde die Fox Luftgabeln (vor allem Talas!) harmonieren nicht so gut mit dem supersensiblen Hinterbau am Tracer oder auch Uzzi... am besten wäre die 2010er Marzocchi 55RC3 mit Titanfedern, die sind nämlich der Hammer!!... wenn schon Fox, dann die Van 36!


----------



## Christiaan (1. Januar 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> mal was leichtes zur Abwechslung nach den fetten Weihnachtskeksen
> Tracer 2010 mit 11,8kg komplett!
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast den den CRC blue Tracer VP her, Ich suche auch eins! hat es ISCG05?


----------



## Shocker (1. Januar 2010)

das CRC blue ist eine Standardfarbe , und die Tracer haben seit ca. einem Jahr alle ISCG tabs.

bei dieser Gelegenheit wünsch ich allen hier drinn mal gleich viele geile Trails für 2010!

Greetz,
FLO


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (1. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das 951 ist zu bunt. Gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht.
Die weissen Griffe sind irgendwie sch... und das Orange beisst sich mit dem Blau. 

Orangene Kurbeln würden dem ganzen stylemässig den Rest geben...


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Januar 2010)

am951 die orangenen teile gegen schwarze und schon isses spitze,mit dem orange ist bäh...


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (1. Januar 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> am951 die orangenen teile gegen schwarze und schon isses spitze,mit dem orange ist bäh...



zustimm


----------



## chase_ (2. Januar 2010)

gutes neues,

hier mal mein neues 951 für 2010


----------



## teatimetom (2. Januar 2010)

bis auf den sattel perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön ! Wirklich gut.


----------



## chase_ (2. Januar 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Wirklich gut.



Danke Danke. hoff es fährt sich auch so. konnte es noch nicht fahren. sind bis jetzt noch die falschen Reifen drauf


----------



## chase_ (2. Januar 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> bis auf den sattel perfekt



Mit dem Sattel + Stütze bin ich auch noch am überlegen. find aber den Sattel mittlerweile garnimmer so schlimm. Außerdem echtleder


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
dringend Hilfe gesucht! Habe ein Intense Socom 09 bestellt. An ALLE Intense Socom Größe S Fahrer: Messt bitte mal die Sattelrohrhöhe von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Der S ist mit 15,75" (400,05mm) angegeben. Meiner hat aber 440,00mm. Will wissen ob das die kleinstmögliche Größe beim Socom ist. Bei Intense selber ist im Moment niemand zu erreichen, und der Händler braucht mir zu lange. Vielen Dank


----------



## Christiaan (3. Januar 2010)

Am Rahmen nummer kanst sehen welche grosse es ist, daten auf den website stimmen meist nicht


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (4. Januar 2010)

Okay, bei mir ist ein S enthalten. Weiß jemand ob ein M6 in S kleiner ausfällt. Laut Angaben sind sie gleich groß. Ich wollte das Socom als ernsthaft DH fähigen Freerider fahren. Bin aber sehr klein. Kann da mal bitte jemand die richtige Sattelrohrlänge ( Mitte Tretlager zu Oberkante Sattelrohr) posten?


----------



## Christiaan (4. Januar 2010)

M6 in small ist bestimmt niedriger


----------



## Condor (4. Januar 2010)

Pilsner schrieb:


> ... irgendwie will mir das 951 nicht mehr gefallen egal wie aufgebaut
> und das obwohl ich selbst ein uzzi vp habe und es liebe ?!?
> 
> das M6 (evo) war einfach derber


Du bist halt einfach zu alt für Downhill.


----------



## greenhorn84 (8. Januar 2010)

Hier mal Meins...

 Rahmen: Intense M6 FRO gr.M
 Gabel: FOX 40 RC2 2010
 Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel mit Ti-Feder
 Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
 Schalthebel: Sram X.9
 Bremsen: Shimano Saint 09 200/200
 Kettenführung: E-13 LG1 mit Taco
 Kettenblatt: E-13 37 Z
 Kette: KMC
 Kurbel: Shimano Saint 09
 Pedale: Superstar Nano Flats Ti-Achse
 Innenlager: Shimano Saint
 Lenker: Race Face Atlas 785mm
 Griffe: Sunline Thin Lock on
 Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
 Sattel: WTB Devo Carbon
 Naben: Hope Pro II Blau
 Felgen: Mavic 729
 Steuersatz: Cane Creek Double XC Flush II
 Vorbau:Straitline Direct Stem 50mm
 Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 40a
 Schläuche: Maxxis Downhill 26x2,5

Gewicht: 18,25 kg.. 

Bremsleitung und Schaltzug werden noch gekürzt, Schläuche werden auch noch getauscht.. 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (8. Januar 2010)

Geile Karre! Schläuche def. durch normale Schwalbe tauschen. In Kombination mit 2Ply langt das sogar für die Strecken in PdS


----------



## mc schrecka (8. Januar 2010)

geiler Aufbau, ich steh auf blaue Parts


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike ! Top !


----------



## metalfreak (8. Januar 2010)

meins =)


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2010)

die beiden letzten sind echt schnieke...wonderbra..


----------



## Red-Stone (8. Januar 2010)

@metalfreak: sehr schön, vor allem weil weniger Decals am Rahmen sind! 

Wie macht sich die Kowa? Irgendwie interessiert diese Gabelmarke mich... 

Wär bloss gut zu wissen, ob sie auch durch ihre Funktion überzeugen und nicht nur allein durch den Fakt, dass sie rar sind. 
Die Reviews die ich bislang gelesen habe, sind recht positiv.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (8. Januar 2010)

also zur gabel:

konnte bis jetzt nur 2 ma mit dem guten stück fahren gehn (zeitlich bedingt) aber sie ist bis jetzt die beste 200mm gabel die ich mein eigen nennen darf. spricht top an. auch bei -10°. denke die fakten kennst du evtl. stehn u.a. in meinem fotoalbum bei den comments. sie lässt sich top abstimmen. bleibt nur der langzeitbericht während der saison 2010 abzuwarten....


----------



## mc schrecka (8. Januar 2010)

lass die Gabel noch Schwarz lackieren, dann hast nen stealth-bomber  Top


----------



## Christiaan (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## dantist (10. Januar 2010)

Mmmh, schönes Rähmchen 

Kann man den in dieser Farbe und die Hope-Bremsen im CRC-Design als "Normalsterblicher" kaufen, oder bist du via Beziehungen da ran gekommen?


----------



## chri55 (10. Januar 2010)

oh man, G E I L. aufbauen!


----------



## Christiaan (10. Januar 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> Mmmh, schönes Rähmchen
> 
> Kann man den in dieser Farbe und die Hope-Bremsen im CRC-Design als "Normalsterblicher" kaufen, oder bist du via Beziehungen da ran gekommen?



Kann mann normal nicht kaufen, bremsen auch nicht. Rahmen hat auch ein langeren Oberrohr


----------



## metalfreak (10. Januar 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


>



 *sabber* echt geniales teil!!! jetzt aber ma schnell aufbauen  bin ma aufs endergebnis gespannt.

im moment überleg ich ja was ich im bereich 4x bike machen soll. das specialized p steht ja im bikemarkt. aber ka was ich dann holen soll. das intense ht? ist das jetzt eig für jedermann zu haben? und wenn kostets wohl 900 das wird mir dann zu teuer.... alternativen?


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Januar 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


>



you are so weak, christiaan  great shot! remove those stickers and put the original set on the frame


----------



## Christiaan (10. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> you are so weak, christiaan  great shot! remove those stickers and put the original set on the frame



I know, I can't help myself, I need something to do unti my Boxxer finally gets here for the 951


----------



## der T (10. Januar 2010)

the new bike is comming....

ich werd blind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (12. Januar 2010)

ganz schön überladen mit aufklebern


----------



## deimudder (14. Januar 2010)

das Chain"saw"reactions is geilHier mal meins:


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Januar 2010)

Dir gfällt dein Radl, wa?  Mach doch zumindest mal n neues Foto davon...ansonsten: schlimm, wie immer mit den gravity-Decals


----------



## Crak (15. Januar 2010)

da bin ich dabei:


----------



## deimudder (15. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Dir gfällt dein Radl, wa?  Mach doch zumindest mal n neues Foto davon...ansonsten: schlimm, wie immer mit den gravity-Decals


 
Ja hast recht. Schon Shice mit dem Vereinspatriotismus 

zZ neues Foto ist nitt, da voll eingesaut und der Schnee seit einer Woche nicht auf dem Bike tauen will, obwohl meine Bikes in der Bikehütte bei mir stehen.


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Januar 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ja hast recht. Schon Shice mit dem Vereinspatriotismus
> 
> zZ neues Foto ist nitt, da voll eingesaut und der Schnee seit einer Woche nicht auf dem Bike tauen will, obwohl meine Bikes in der Bikehütte bei mir stehen.



na dann spricht doch einem foto nichts im wege.. bei mir sieht nur das uzzi wetterensprechend aus... das 951 strahlt noch...


----------



## iRider (15. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> na dann spricht doch einem foto nichts im wege.. bei mir sieht nur das uzzi wetterensprechend aus... das 951 strahlt noch...



Schönwetter-Downhill-Fahrer!


----------



## ralphdownhill (15. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir auch wiedermal ein neues Intense geleistet.     15.8 kg


----------



## alex-66 (15. Januar 2010)

mit nem Luftdämpfer schaff ich das auch , find ich jetzt mit Luft nicht so toll, haste auch schaltbare KeFü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Januar 2010)

@ Crak

Bisher das beste 951 meiner Meinung!
Schlicht, raw, schwarz. Find ich super!


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Januar 2010)

huääää das 951 mit dhx air sieht ja extrem kaka aus, dafür ist das gewicht dann auch noch nicht mal der burner. das geht auch mit ti feder


----------



## Köchert-Biker (15. Januar 2010)

Interessanter wäre zu wissen, ob der DHX Air zum Hinterbau passt?


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2010)

Der DHX Air sollte zumindest entsprechend überarbeitet werden.


----------



## getdown (20. Januar 2010)

intense m3 by akira tuning.... und erst noch zu verkaufen..

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=16600

interessenten bitte per mail melden... 
ride on


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Januar 2010)

wie war das doch gleich mit verkaufthreads  alter falter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (21. Januar 2010)

sorry kurze Zwischenfrage..kann mir zufällig jemand so aus dem Stand raus das Sattelklemmenmaß für das M6 sagen? 

danke euch


----------



## metalfreak (21. Januar 2010)

dürfte 31,6 sein oder?


----------



## Philsen82 (21. Januar 2010)

ja das ist das sattelstützenmaß, ich brauch aber das maß für die klemme. 

danke trotzdem :>


----------



## metalfreak (21. Januar 2010)

sry verlesen


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (21. Januar 2010)

34,9mm vll? so ist es normalerweise bei 31,6er stützen, aber nur geschätzt


----------



## 78flippp (21. Januar 2010)

jo treffer, schelle ist dann 34,9mm.
FLO


----------



## Philsen82 (21. Januar 2010)

merci


----------



## Fattire (21. Januar 2010)

so meins:


----------



## Geax (22. Januar 2010)

Die saint kurbel dürfte gut gehen dieses Jahr


----------



## fatcrobat (22. Januar 2010)

geile kiste  
was wiegt es denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (22. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich meintest du auch mich.
Ich weiss es nicht hatte es noch nicht an der waage hängen. Aber da ich ja nicht die leichtesten Teile drin habe schätze ich schon so um die 18 Kg.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2010)

Fattire schrieb:


> so meins:



Schön geworden ! Kommt gut mit schwarzer Boxxer.


----------



## Philsen82 (22. Januar 2010)

schönes Bike, funktionell sicher Top, aber ich muss zugeben dass ich das 951 nicht mehr sehen kann :/ Socom oder M6 gefallen mir einfach bedeutend besser aufgrund ihrer klaren Linien. Vorsicht ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Fattire (23. Januar 2010)

wenn jemand so seine Meinung sagt finde ich das völlig ok.


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Januar 2010)

danke, war auch überhaupt keine kritik an deinem 951 im speziellen, sieht auf jeden fall nach viel Spaß aus. Nur kann ich den Frame einfach nicht mehr sehen. So oft wie er gepostet wird bin ich echt auf die neue Saison gespannt, da müssten ja an jedem lift nur noch 951er stehen  Viel spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Fattire (23. Januar 2010)

Naja das wäre dann ja mal eine Abwechslung nicht nur immer Demos in der Liftschlange.


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Januar 2010)

hehe naja des ganze Gemecker hier immer ist ja eh nur Kritik auf ganz hohem Niveau...im Prinzip sind ja 95% der hier geposteten Bikes eh Hammer. 

aber jetzt mal genug gelabert, Bilder müssen her.


----------



## teatimetom (23. Januar 2010)

Fattire schrieb:


> Naja das wäre dann ja mal eine Abwechslung nicht nur immer Demos in der Liftschlange.



schöner keller, von user fattire 






ne passt schon ..... 

hast du demo und sx-t verkauft ? 
gruss tom


----------



## Philsen82 (23. Januar 2010)

har erwischt  und planst du ein größeres Kettensägenmassaker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (23. Januar 2010)

Ohh das Foto muss ich ja nochmal mit neuem Bike machen. Danke das du mich dran errinnert hast teatimetom.
Ja das Demo habe ich jetzt grade, in Teilen, verkauft und das Sx damals um die Kohle fürs Demo zusammen zubekommen Aber irgend wann gibts mal ein neues 160mm gerät warscheinlich ein Spicy.


----------



## teatimetom (23. Januar 2010)

mkay, ja sowas wie ein enduro fehlt bei mir auch noch.

kannt du das demo und das 951 schon vergleichen ? wäre spannend


----------



## Fattire (24. Januar 2010)

Bedingt. Ich habe bisher nur eine Probefahrt mit dem 951 gemacht. Ergebnis war daß, der Hinterbau vom 951 besser anspricht als das Demo und das es besser zu beschleunigen ist.
Ich muss aber noch mit den Ausfallenden experimentieren und den Dämpfer mal in die andere Position hängen. Bei passenden Wetter mache ich das mal in der ersten Februarwoche.


----------



## Philsen82 (26. Januar 2010)

Morgen, 

kann mir irgendwer von den M6 Fahrern zufällig die maße für die Buchsen sagen damit ich den Revox reinkriege? 

Danke euch

Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2010)

Ah, da entsteht wohl ein M6...


----------



## Philsen82 (26. Januar 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ah, da entsteht wohl ein M6...



Gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (26. Januar 2010)

bischen weiter


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2010)

I love it.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (26. Januar 2010)

hahahah, ich war mir doch sicher dass du ihn kaufst, ich hätt ihn kaufen sollen

nice built


----------



## Crak (26. Januar 2010)

bis ich sattel und kefü gesehen hatte war es richtig gut!


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2010)

sattel --> slr
kefü --> schwarz
guidering --> schwarz

---> 

aber geschenkt würde ich es auch so fahren


----------



## Christiaan (27. Januar 2010)

Sind alle Teilen die hier rumliegen, ist also billiger es so auf zu bauen, hahaha

Muss das 951 auch noch abbauen, bin ja nicht reich!


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2010)

haha


----------



## Christiaan (28. Januar 2010)




----------



## Philsen82 (28. Januar 2010)

awesome! absoluter Hammer...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2010)

Wird immer besser, das Chainreaction-Bike ! (Bitte noch neue Schrauben an der Bremse verbauen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (29. Januar 2010)

Kam mir auch sofort in den Sinn. Wirklich sehr sehr schönes 4x Rad, sowas brauch ich auch noch...


----------



## Red Dragon (5. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt ist einigermaßen herzeigbar, also mal hier rein damit.





Paar Sachen müssen noch geändert werden, dann ists fertig.


----------



## Philsen82 (5. Februar 2010)

schön, gefällt. Aber die Felgen decals müssen runter. Und ist dass die neue Dorado?


----------



## Red Dragon (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, ist die 2010er Pro (Alu).

Felgen werden wohl rausfliegen. Aber die Aufkleber sind nicht der Punkt für den Wechsel.


----------



## Philsen82 (5. Februar 2010)

nice, und schon getestet? oder nur drangeschaubt? Optik der Dorado ist auf jeden Fall Hammer.


----------



## Red Dragon (5. Februar 2010)

Naja, 'getestet' wie das Wetter es grade zulässt. Hier liegen noch so um die 35cm Schnee rum, deswegen eher rumgerutscht. Soweit geht sie aber gut, fühlt sich nicht nach Luft an und ich freu mich das es fleißig taut, damit das gute Stück mal richtig gefahren werden kann.

Optisch sieht das auf jeden Fall super geil aus.


----------



## Philsen82 (5. Februar 2010)

cool, wir erwarten einen Erfahrungsbericht wenn der Schnee weg ist :>


----------



## Christiaan (5. Februar 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist einigermaßen herzeigbar, also mal hier rein damit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das den 2010 Alu Dorado? Der Sieht gut aus, den decals sind besser als am proto, der sag ja so billig aus, innenleben ist och gleich geblieben?


----------



## fx:flow (5. Februar 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Ist das den 2010 Alu Dorado? Der Sieht gut aus, den decals sind besser als am proto, der sag ja so billig aus, innenleben ist och gleich geblieben?





Red Dragon schrieb:


> Ja, ist die 2010er Pro (Alu).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (5. Februar 2010)

taugt, das m3.. felgen würd ich auf alle fälle lassen. sind super, die dinger. nicht die leichtesten, aber haltbar.


----------



## Red Dragon (5. Februar 2010)

haha schrieb:


> taugt, das m3.. felgen würd ich auf alle fälle lassen. sind super, die dinger. nicht die leichtesten, aber haltbar.



Ja, die Felgen sind bis auf ihr Gewicht genial. Fahr das Paar jetzt ungefähr 2 Jahre, bis auf eine mittelprächtige Delle im HR nix dran. Aber ich bin dem Leichtbauwahn verfallen, daher werden sie wohl weichen müssen, oder ich bau mir noch 'n LRS auf......


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Februar 2010)

hmmmm mir gefällt das m3 mit der alu dorado oder allg. mit der dorado nicht wirklich. christiaans m6 hingegen ist ein traum mit der dorado...


----------



## swabian (6. Februar 2010)

Wirklich klasse, ein M3 in Roh, ich liebe diese Farbe (Farbe???)

Bin mal gespannt, was Du über die Dorado berichtest.


----------



## PrimeX (13. Februar 2010)

Mein noch Intense SS in Größe L. Steht zum Verkauf!


----------



## alex-66 (13. Februar 2010)

Da erkennt man gleich die Singles, wenn ich mein 951 aufs Bett stellen würde, müsste ich wahrscheinlich die nächsten Wochen im Keller schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (13. Februar 2010)

Einfach eine Frau besorgen, die ihr Rad auch aufs Bett stellt...


----------



## Crak (13. Februar 2010)

oder eine Freundin die es einem erlaubt.


----------



## stylehead (14. Februar 2010)

So, endlich wieder Intense:            





Partliste:
Rahmen: Intense Socom FRO slacker/L
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger X6
Steuersatz: Reset Wan.5 shorty
Gabel: Manitou Travis Intrinsic
Vorbau: Manitou integriert
Lenker: FSA Gravity 777
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Sattel: SDG I-Fly
Stütze: SDG Micro
Sattelklemme: Hope
Bremse: Shimano Saint 203mm
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint shortcage
Kettenblatt: Shimano Saint 38t
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 165mm
Innenlager: Chris King
Kettenführung: E.13 LG1+
Pedale: Tioga SF-MX
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra
Kette: KMC X9SL
Laufradsatz: Mavic EX823 auf Chris King ISO
Reifen: Intense Invader


Gewicht: 18,3 kg


----------



## fx:flow (15. Februar 2010)

einziger kritikpunkte ist der weiße ifly, wäre schwarz sicher gut gekommen. merkwürdigerweise gefallen mir die weißen räder aber gut hier. passt.


----------



## klemmi (15. Februar 2010)

Sucht hier jemand zufällig nen DT Swiss EX-1750 Enduro LRS für sein schickes Intense? Habe da was im Angebot (siehe Bikemarkt).


----------



## Michunddich (15. Februar 2010)

nein, aber einen GRÜNEN, BLAUEN oder ROTEN 951 RAHMEN; Gr. L/M schon.
Wenn jemand eins zufällig zu verkaufen hat.


----------



## Sabes (15. Februar 2010)

Michunddich schrieb:


> nein, aber einen GRÜNEN, BLAUEN oder ROTEN 951 RAHMEN; Gr. L/M schon.
> Wenn jemand eins zufällig zu verkaufen hat.



frag doch mal den bachi...


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (16. Februar 2010)

oder chris


----------



## Personaltrainer (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Intense Fans und Rider
Ich lade euch zur Interessengemeinschaft Intense Cycles ein.
Grund ist die Info Rum um die Firma Intense.


----------



## Christiaan (17. Februar 2010)

SO, nun auch das passende HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (18. Februar 2010)

wow..ich glaub ich spinn...dein Intense Fuhrpark ist ja wohl der heftigste überhaupt...

gratuliere zu dem Teil!


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Februar 2010)

hahahaha christiaan... zu heftig


----------



## Philsen82 (18. Februar 2010)

btw is des ne Delle in der Kettenstrebe oder gehört des so?


----------



## iRider (18. Februar 2010)

Wow! Du hast echt ne gute Quelle!


----------



## Christiaan (18. Februar 2010)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> btw is des ne Delle in der Kettenstrebe oder gehört des so?



Das ist damit den Kettenblatt nicht die Kettenstrebe beruhrt, muss also so sein


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Februar 2010)

ist das ein Tazer vom Mr. Kovarik? mit custom oberrohrlänge oder wie?


----------



## Christiaan (18. Februar 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ist das ein Tazer vom Mr. Kovarik? mit custom oberrohrlänge oder wie?



Ht ist von Lewis Lacey, VP FRO von CK


----------



## Sabes (18. Februar 2010)

Da fehlt zwar noch das ein oder andere, wollte jetzt aber nicht mehr warten... 17,55 kg


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön. Die alte Boxxer kommt super in dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (18. Februar 2010)

schönes 951, auch wenn ich den Frame nimmer sehen kann  

Bin auch gerade fertig geworden...bin Optisch ein wenig enttäuscht mit dem schwarzen LRS. Mit den Opiums oder silbernen Deemax sah es bedeutend besser aus. Naja hoffentlich geht die Garantieabwicklung schnell.


----------



## alex-66 (18. Februar 2010)

oohhh schon wieder nen M6-Klotz , liebe Grüße vom 951er

Wir sind alle SUPER mit unserem Radl...


----------



## Christiaan (18. Februar 2010)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> schönes 951, auch wenn ich den Frame nimmer sehen kann
> 
> Bin auch gerade fertig geworden...bin Optisch ein wenig enttäuscht mit dem schwarzen LRS. Mit den Opiums oder silbernen Deemax sah es bedeutend besser aus. Naja hoffentlich geht die Garantieabwicklung schnell.




Wurde den Lg1 noch ein wenig nach vorne drehen, damit den roller etwas hoher kommt, sonst, sieht ja top aus


----------



## Philsen82 (18. Februar 2010)

geht leider nicht weiter vor :/ ist schon am Anschlag.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (18. Februar 2010)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> geht leider nicht weiter vor :/ ist schon am Anschlag.



die gute alte flex hilft dir, hab ich auch immer so gemacht


----------



## Christiaan (18. Februar 2010)

Fremd, bei meins war es so montiiert, ohne anpassungen an die Fuhrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (20. Februar 2010)




----------



## stylehead (20. Februar 2010)

Superschön! Baust du das VP auch noch auf!?


----------



## numinisflo (20. Februar 2010)

god damn it - das wird sowas von gut!


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Februar 2010)

Kleines Update von meinem 5.5 EVP. Ist ja mittlerweile fast ein Youngtimer


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Februar 2010)

951 ist auch nur ein bike des kaputt gehen kann 






nur so nebenbei


----------



## cubebiker (22. Februar 2010)

Und was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2010)

... das ALLES mal kaputt gehen wird kann darf !


----------



## cubebiker (22. Februar 2010)

das ist Möchtegern neu? Na dann...


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Februar 2010)

nichts eigentlich,  ist n sau geiler rahmen, aber erwird halt grade irgendwie gehyped als wär es das obebike, demo951 halt wollt halt zeigen dass auch der kaputt gehn kann


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (22. Februar 2010)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> nichts eigentlich,  ist n sau geiler rahmen, aber erwird halt grade irgendwie gehyped als wär es das obebike, demo951 halt wollt halt zeigen dass auch der kaputt gehn kann



sorry aber du bist ein hirni, was hat hype mit unkaputtbar zu tun?

es ist ein race rahmen, die dürfen natürlich nicht kaputt gehen  

wenn du gesehen hättest, wie der bruch zu stande gekommen ist (der typ ist mit seinem vr mal ganz anders im boden eingestochen) würdest du so einen mist nicht posten, geh zurück in den morewoodfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Februar 2010)

ma wieder typisch forum,alles a....geigen


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (22. Februar 2010)

was wolltest du uns denn mitteilen? dass intense 951 schrottkarren sind und brechen? dieses bild haben bestimmt schon mehr leute gesehen aber niemand musste es posten.

bei so einem fahrfehler wie dem, den der herr begangen hat, bricht ein rahmen nunmal, also wo ist dein problem? 

ich hab auch schon demlos brechen sehen, rmx, etc. alles bei absoluter überbeanspruchung und krassen fahrfehlern. 

wo ist der sinn deines postings? wenn keiner dahinter steht, bist du doch die a....geige die anderen ihren karren schlecht machen muss weil du selbst kein 951 hast und jetzt den andern zeigen willst dass es gar kein so tolles rad ist

geh heim spielen, aber lass dich nicht ärgern


----------



## bachmayeah (22. Februar 2010)

stellt euch noch nicht so an, seid lieb zu einander und hört auf euch wie frauen anzuzicken...
man kann sich aber auch anstellen...


----------



## teatimetom (22. Februar 2010)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> nichts eigentlich,  ist n sau geiler rahmen, aber erwird halt grade irgendwie gehyped als wär es das obebike, demo951 halt wollt halt zeigen dass auch der kaputt gehn kann



demo 951 ist gut.  
auch guter benutzername


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Februar 2010)

haha scho, ich bin mit meim demo absolut zufrieden, und ich find des951 ist ne geile kiste und ich will auch niemand den spaßdran nehmen oder sonst was, wenn ich keine bilder posten darf kann ich auch gleich nichtmehr ins forum kommen


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (22. Februar 2010)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> haha scho, ich bin mit meim demo absolut zufrieden, und ich find des951 ist ne geile kiste und ich will auch niemand den spaßdran nehmen oder sonst was, wenn ich keine bilder posten darf kann ich auch gleich nichtmehr ins forum kommen



natürlich darst du bilder posten, aber die argumentation war schlicht unsinnig. 951 ist auch nur ein bike, geht kaputt, hype, ... 

was haben hype mit unkaputtbar miteinander zu tun? oder ist auch nur ein rad...
das ist doch jedem klar, dass es auch kaputt gehen kann.  

hättest du dir dazu den ganzen fred bei mtbr durchgelesen wärs ja auch ok, aber du hast das bild genommen reingestellt, dass der rahmen bei nem groben fahrfehler kaputt geht ist doch klar, mehr wollte ich nicht sagen...

ich hatte nur ein problem mit der argumentation, nicht mit dem posting des bildes, also nichts für ungut


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Februar 2010)

jo und deswegen soein dramdram starten nja belass mers


----------



## Crak (22. Februar 2010)

fertig?


----------



## SVK1899 (22. Februar 2010)

Hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ton1 (25. Februar 2010)

bin auch mal dabei,


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2010)

Schönes Bike !


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (25. Februar 2010)

lecker !!


----------



## Christiaan (27. Februar 2010)

So, mine LRS fuers 951 ist fertig! nun noch Zeit vfindne zum aufbauen!


----------



## fx:flow (27. Februar 2010)

im bikemarkt ist mein alter rahmen drin (das rote socom).

ich möchte allerdings zu beachten geben, dass es ein SMALL-rahmen ist und nicht wie angegeben MEDIUM!

weiß nich was das soll..


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2010)

@christiaan: fertig bauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (27. Februar 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @christiaan: fertig bauen !



Jaja, arbeite dran, hahahha


----------



## iRider (27. Februar 2010)

fx:flow schrieb:


> im bikemarkt ist mein alter rahmen drin (das rote socom).
> 
> ich möchte allerdings zu beachten geben, dass es ein SMALL-rahmen ist und nicht wie angegeben MEDIUM!
> 
> weiß nich was das soll..



Ich wusste schon wieso mir der bekannt vorkam.


----------



## zet1 (1. März 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> So, mine LRS fuers 951 ist fertig! nun noch Zeit vfindne zum aufbauen!



Meiner is leichter, nämlich nur 1604g (da Supercomp Speichen!) 
Aber die Sinnhaftigkeit diesen Satz in ein 951 zu geben verstehe ich nicht... und dass wo ich selber gearde ein Socom mit 2fach vorne aufbaue und Ziel 16kg, ... aber mein Tune KingKong Flow Satz wird da aber net reinkommen, eher schon der Sun Ringle A.d.d. Lite mit 2,1kg... oder doch der Deemax Race in silber poliert... wenn ich da nur meine reifen draufbekommen würde


----------



## Christiaan (1. März 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> Meiner is leichter, nämlich nur 1604g (da Supercomp Speichen!)
> Aber die Sinnhaftigkeit diesen Satz in ein 951 zu geben verstehe ich nicht... und dass wo ich selber gearde ein Socom mit 2fach vorne aufbaue und Ziel 16kg, ... aber mein Tune KingKong Flow Satz wird da aber net reinkommen, eher schon der Sun Ringle A.d.d. Lite mit 2,1kg... oder doch der Deemax Race in silber poliert... wenn ich da nur meine reifen draufbekommen würde



Na ja, Ich verstehe nicht warum mann ein Socom mit 2 fach vorne fahren will, hahaha


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. März 2010)

Mach Dir nix draus, mich haben sie auch schon wegen eines montierten Umwerfers in Kombination mit einer 40 ausgelacht!


----------



## Paolo (2. März 2010)

Hier mein SS2 Rahmen.


----------



## bachmayeah (2. März 2010)

nice.. bin ich aber mal auf den aufbau gayspannt.


----------



## Paolo (2. März 2010)

Lyrik Gabel, Thomson Stütze, Point one Parts, Shimano...
Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Evtl. Crossmax SX oder Deemax.
King Naben habe ich hier die muss ich aber auch erst aufbauen lassen.


----------



## doppelkorn (2. März 2010)

dieses gelb ist einfach unglaublich gut, hat mir letztens schon auf irgendnen foto zugesagt


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (2. März 2010)

Guten,
wie meinst du das? Hast du beim kaufen einen M Rahmen bestellt, und einen S erhalten, oder ist beim einstellen in den Bikemarkt was schief gelaufen?



fx:flow schrieb:


> im bikemarkt ist mein alter rahmen drin (das rote socom).
> 
> ich möchte allerdings zu beachten geben, dass es ein SMALL-rahmen ist und nicht wie angegeben MEDIUM!
> 
> weiß nich was das soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (3. März 2010)

2010er Setup meines 951:


----------



## cyou (3. März 2010)

Edel... gefällt mir sehr gut! Gibt es eigentlich niemanden der ne Fox40er beim 951er verbaut...??


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

ne die boxxer ist gerade mode  
spaß , mir würde eine fox 40 auch noch besser gefallen !
bike sieht gut aus , wie aus einem Guss
für mich dürfte es ruhig auch etwas Ecken & Kanten sowie Farben haben


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2010)

@cyou: hier z.B.:http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/4/0/5/7/_/large/951_Fox40.jpg

Gib im Fotoalbum einfach "951" als Suchbegriff ein, da kommen noch ein paar.

Und hier gibts auch eins: http://traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=3976
und hier: http://traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=4153


----------



## cyou (3. März 2010)

Thanks san andreas... hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## Christiaan (3. März 2010)

Und in Pinkbike sind noch viele, viele mit den 40


----------



## Myrkskog (3. März 2010)

Die 40 finde ich optisch zu fett für das Rähmchen


----------



## san_andreas (3. März 2010)

Find, sie paßt super...Geschmackssache wie immer.


----------



## Paolo (3. März 2010)

Die Boxxer finde ich am 951 auch schöner als die Fox 40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (3. März 2010)

boxxer...

@madmax: was für änderungen? schwarzes kb?


----------



## Christiaan (3. März 2010)

So, dann ist es erst mal fahrbar, warte noch auf die HR nabe dann kann das hinterrad zurrick ins HT


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (4. März 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Hier mein SS2 Rahmen.



gelb ist geil....sieht man selten


----------



## Personaltrainer (4. März 2010)

Und da ist meins mit der Boxxer WC 2010
http://www.traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=4296


----------



## bachmayeah (4. März 2010)

flache brücke?
lenker & felgen switchen, dann mMn topp!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> boxxer...
> 
> @madmax: was für änderungen? schwarzes kb?




Änderungen sind:

 - Lenker Race Face Atlas FR  nachdem ich den Reverse Fli XXL blöderweis verbogen hab
 - Point1 Podium Pedals
 - LRS: hier ersetzen EX823 auf Hadleys das alte DT Swiss FR 6.1 Gedöhns

(-es wurde mal wieder ausgiebig geputzt, nach der letzten Saison ;-)

des Kettenblatt taugt ma egtl. Bei dem ist es nicht so problematisch wenn man doch mal wieder Feindkontakt hat, da die Kette auch mit den Stegen aufm KB aufliegt (ja, es gäb es auch in schwarz )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. März 2010)

wo bekommt man denn die point1 podium pedale am günstigsten her?


----------



## fatcrobat (4. März 2010)

@Christiaan geile karre was wiegt es denn


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> wo bekommt man denn die point1 podium pedale am günstigsten her?



==> Man lässt sie sich von seinen Dudes zum Geburtstag schenken 

Zurzeit is es auch no bissal schwierig die herzubekommen. Die Jungs in da Fahrradkiste dürften aber noch welche lagernd haben.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. März 2010)

hey danke für die fixe antwort aber 140 eier...gibts die nicht irgendwo günstiger, bzw. weiß jemand, wer da den vertrieb macht?


----------



## Sabes (6. März 2010)

So, jetzt ist es erst mal fertig...


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2010)

Sehr schön ! Gabel und Rahmen passen super !


----------



## Ton1 (6. März 2010)

kommt gut!


----------



## gobo (6. März 2010)

sehr schöner rahmen,das ss2!!
könnte die antwort auf das slayer ss sein!!
ok war ein scherz!

mfg


----------



## Crak (8. März 2010)

in Nanaimo mit neuen Reifen. Nach dem ersten Ausritt dieses Jahres!


----------



## swabian (8. März 2010)

Tolles Bike, einfach roh
Was hast Du für eine Titanfeder verwendet (Hersteller)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (8. März 2010)

ist ne obtanium, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere.
hätte hier noch ne rcs ti feder, siehe signatur.


----------



## bobtailoner (8. März 2010)

Der Crak hat soviel ich weiß eine Manitou Feder


----------



## bachmayeah (8. März 2010)

stimmt:



> es ist eine Manitou Feder geworden. Preis unter 100euro. 400x3.0 und gewicht 259gr :-O. Einfach wunderbar das ding.
> Schwarzes Kettenblatt sowie ein schönes Foto kommen im Sommer dann auch noch....


----------



## Crak (8. März 2010)

manitou ist richtig


----------



## dirtjumpbike (10. März 2010)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen ob schon mal jemand einen Luftdämpfer in M3 gefahren hat!
Wiege mit Bikeklarmotten ca 73kg und wollte evt. mal einen FOX DHX 5.0 Air in meinem Intense M3 fahren.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Empfehlenswert, oder lieber beim DHX 5.0 Coil bleiben?

Gruß Hannes


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2010)

funktionier, auch wenn das mit dem ventil je nach dämpfer brutal knapp wird. besser beim coil bleiben und den bei tf push tunen


----------



## iRider (10. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> funktionier, auch wenn das mit dem ventil je nach dämpfer brutal knapp wird. besser beim coil bleiben und den bei tf push tunen



Oder ein Evolver.


----------



## litte DH Freak (10. März 2010)

steige nun mit in die intense m6 familie


----------



## gobo (10. März 2010)

jo bin auch demnächst auf intense unterwegs!!
ich bekomm ein m3 mit luftdämpfer und kann das dann mal posten wie das teil so geht!?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (10. März 2010)

litte DH Freak schrieb:


> steige nun mit in die intense m6 familie



Glückwunsch! zeig her


----------



## dirtjumpbike (10. März 2010)

@gobo:
Ja das wäre klasse wenn du das dann mal berichten könntest!
Was für einen Luftdämpfer bekommst du?

@bachmayeah:
Wie ist denn das Federverhalten vom DHX Air im gegensatz zum standartmäßigen DHX Coil? Eher straffer, weniger sensiebel, oder sind Ansprechverhalten und Schluckvermögen vergleichbar?


----------



## bachmayeah (11. März 2010)

dirtjumpbike schrieb:


> @gobo:
> Ja das wäre klasse wenn du das dann mal berichten könntest!
> Was für einen Luftdämpfer bekommst du?
> 
> ...



nimm das push tuning


----------



## litte DH Freak (11. März 2010)

ich verbessere mich, 951 familie xD


----------



## stylehead (11. März 2010)

Bild!?


----------



## litte DH Freak (11. März 2010)

kommt später 
bis jetzt aber nur der frame!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (11. März 2010)

Na dann bau mal fix auf!


----------



## litte DH Freak (11. März 2010)

heute geld überwiesen


----------



## Fattire (11. März 2010)

Ja leck mich doch am A.... ist der geil.


----------



## der T (13. März 2010)

Thats great stuff alder.....

Mein mopped is auch fertig.......


----------



## Christiaan (13. März 2010)

der T schrieb:


> Thats great stuff alder.....
> 
> Mein mopped is auch fertig.......



Sieht gut aus! 150mm HR Nabe?


----------



## der T (13. März 2010)

japp


----------



## FreerideNRW (14. März 2010)

Mal eine Frage, wenn auch Off-Topic:

Wird der Intense M6 Frame nicht mehr gebaut und durch den 951 ersetzt?

Wieviel mm Federweg hat das 951?

Was unterscheidet M6 und 951 grob gesagt?


----------



## prodigy (14. März 2010)

Hier mal mein 5.5 Youngtimer, seit dem Wochenende aufgefrischt mit einer Fox Vanilla RLC


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. März 2010)

schick aber die sattelstütze...würg!


----------



## klemmi (14. März 2010)

Wo kriegt ihr denn immer die Team-Frames her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (14. März 2010)

steht egtl. alles auf der Intense Page...



FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, wenn auch Off-Topic:...


3 Antworten...



FreerideNRW schrieb:


> ...Wird der Intense M6 Frame nicht mehr gebaut und durch den 951 ersetzt?


2010 kein M6 mehr. Ausser fürs Team dann als M6 EVO oder wies auch immer heisst.



FreerideNRW schrieb:


> ...
> Wieviel mm Federweg hat das 951?


verstellbar in 2 Schritten 8" bzw. 8.5"



FreerideNRW schrieb:


> ...Was unterscheidet M6 und 951 grob gesagt?


andere Rahmenform , "längere" Geo, G3 Ausfallenden, VPP², Federwegsverstellung, günstiger ist er geworden, (waren so die ersten Dinge die mir eingefallen sind)


Zwei Top-Geräte die mir persönlich beide sehr gut taugen.


----------



## bachmayeah (14. März 2010)

abxehn von der Dämpferlänge, dem Gewicht und dem Fakt, dass sich mMn das 951 wesentlich agiler fahren lässt und das Heck trotz weniger Federweg iwie satter auf der Strecke liegt und aktiver ist... iwie mehr m3-like..
hätte ich die wahl zwichen m6 und 951 --> 951


----------



## Crak (14. März 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, wenn auch Off-Topic:
> 
> Wird der Intense M6 Frame nicht mehr gebaut und durch den 951 ersetzt?
> 
> ...



dazu gibt es besimmt drei thread, welche dir die fragen min. 10000 mal beantworten.


----------



## cyou (15. März 2010)

So, mein Stuhl ist auch endlich fertig geworden. Viele Parts sind neu für mich, werd das Zeug mal testen


----------



## Personaltrainer (15. März 2010)

Sehr schönes 951
was hast Du für einen Sattel und Laufräder?
Gruß


----------



## cyou (15. März 2010)

Danke... Sattel ist ein Selle Italia SLR TT, Laufräder sind HopePro2 Naben mit Sapim Force Speichen und Nope FunWorks Rimbo Starr... VR und HR wiegen zusammen 2460 gr. Ist halt eher schwer, mal schauen ob's hält. Ich teste die Dinger mal, sonst wechsle ich dann wieder auf die 721er. Nur schade dass es die nicht in weiss gibt...


----------



## bachmayeah (15. März 2010)

krass und wie "groß/klein" bist du, damit du den S _brauchst_?


----------



## cyou (15. März 2010)

Bin 1.73cm gross... und falle damit zwischen S und M. Ich hab mich halt für ein S entschieden weil ich auch diese Grösse probegefahren bin. Hab erst im Nachhinein erfahren dass es ein S war. Ein M hätt's sicher auch getan... naja, passt schon


----------



## Personaltrainer (16. März 2010)

Ich hab mir auch ein M genommen und bin 187 cm groß.
Beim DH nehmen 95% der Fahrer eine Nummer kleiner als bei ihren All Mounten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2010)

... ich glaube die die aber mal Enduro, oder Motocross gefahren sind, oder fahren, die nehmen L, das sind doch kleine Unterschiede erkennbar


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2010)

also ich hatte das m6 im m bin dann recht lange uzzi in l gefahren und dann aufs 951 in m gewechselt, was mir dann - überspitzt ausgedrückt - iwie wien bmx vorkam... 
würde ja gern mal eins in l proberollern, ob der unterschied dementsprechend spürbar wäre...


----------



## cyou (16. März 2010)

Ich bin das S mit der kürzestens G3-Einstellung gefahren und ich fand's genial... aber das kann auch täuschen da auf so nem Bock zu sitzen allgemein schon wie ein Orgasmus für mich war  ... gut, ich hab auch von nem 04er Demo9 mit 20,7kg auf ein 951er gewechselt...

Ich versprech mir von der G3-Einstellung schon noch etwas in Sachen Fahrgefühl... mal schaun.


----------



## Frog (16. März 2010)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 5.5 Youngtimer, seit dem Wochenende aufgefrischt mit einer Fox Vanilla RLC



welchen Steuersatz hast Du verwendet? Bzw. passen die Einstellschrauben der FOX beim Unterrohr durch?

Grüße


----------



## Fattire (16. März 2010)

@ bachmayeah: ich würde dir das proberollern ermöglichen.


----------



## Crak (16. März 2010)

und ich empfehlen...und ab sommer auch ermöglichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2010)

aber löhne und kanada sind derzeit dezent zu weit entfernt...
dennoch danke buddies. aber n längeres seat und top tube sollte schon im bereich des einschätzbaren liegen...erstrecht wenn man das zu vergleichenden vorher gefahren ist.
hat jmd den ccdb im 951, dass er auch fährt? würd mich ja interessieren ob da noch immer das problem mit den schleifspuren ist.
*951 vs 303* beides schöne zahlen...


----------



## DH_RYDA (16. März 2010)

jop, hab eins mit CCDB. bin aber erst 3 tage damit gefahren, soweit keine spuren. war wohl eher auch ein problem bei den 267er dämpfern, wo sich die lange Feder einfach zu viel verwunden hat..


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2010)

standesgemäß mit ti feder?


----------



## haedillus malus (16. März 2010)

*UZZI VP 2010, Größe M, works raw, 150 mm x 12 mm Steckachse*

*SPIELTRIEB: UZZI - EXTREME *

Hier einmal ein Test-Aufbau meines neuen UZZI VP:
(Bilder als PDF angehängt)

*Gabel: FOX 40 RC2
Dämpfer: MARZOCCHI Roco TST R 241 mm Einbaulänge*

Mit dem Dämpfer realisiert das UZZI gemessene 212 mm Federweg hinten!

Ist sogar fahrbar, Tretlagerhöhe 382 mm, Lenkwinkel 66,9 Grad mit Drop-Outs in flachster Stellung.

Es schlägt auch nirgendwo etwas an, der Hinterreifen berührt beim kompletten Einfedern auch nichts.

*Mit 24er Hinterrad wäre es der BURNER!*
(Leider habe ich nur eins mit 135 mm für Schnellspanner hier!)

*So, wie hier abgebildet, wiegt es lediglich 15,9 Kg!*

Es fehlen aber noch E THIRTEEN DRS 2-fach Kettenführung, MRP Carbon Bashguard und vordere GOODRIDGE Stahlfllex-Bremsleitung in rot, es ist noch die originale leichtere FORMULA eingebaut.

Das Gewicht ist aber nur durch sinnvollen Leichtbau möglich, welcher hier allerdings konsequent bis zu letzten Titanschraube für die Schaltzugbefestigung durchgezogen wurde.

Ansonsten werden noch die Rahmen-Bolzen/-Schrauben rot eloxiert, dann ist´s fertig.

Wen´s interessiert, ich habe eine Ausstattungsliste beigefügt.

*Wie gesagt, hier ist der Spieltrieb mit mir durchgegangen, es wird später gefahren mit:

Gabel: ROCK-SHOX-TOTEM Solo-Air DH
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0 AIR und FOX DHX 4.0 Coil natürlich 222 mm Einbaulänge*


----------



## neikless (16. März 2010)

pretty sick


----------



## DH_RYDA (16. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> standesgemäß mit ti feder?



ne noch nicht. bin noch am experimentieren bzgl. Federhärte. fahre eine 550er, die dürfe aber gut passen. muss mir ev. überlegen, welches setup ich eher fahre, 8 oder 8.5 inch. dann kommt aber eine Nukeproof oder sowas rein...


----------



## stylehead (16. März 2010)

Uh, wie kann man ein Uzzi nur so eklig aufbaun...


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2010)

die Nokons sind echt heftig !


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also ich hatte das m6 im m bin dann recht lange uzzi in l gefahren und dann aufs 951 in m gewechselt, was mir dann - überspitzt ausgedrückt - iwie wien bmx vorkam...
> würde ja gern mal eins in l proberollern, ob der unterschied dementsprechend spürbar wäre...



bin auch nach jahrelangen Intense -Mediun-Frames draufgekommen, dass mir eingentlich Large perfekt passt. hab eben das 951/Uzzi in Large und fahre das Uzzi mit einem 50er vorbau, das 951 mit einem 45mm vorbau und es passt perfekt. man hat einfach mehr platz um sich zu bewegn und das lange radstand gefällt mir auch sehr gut...


----------



## bachmayeah (17. März 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ne noch nicht. bin noch am experimentieren bzgl. Federhärte. fahre eine 550er, die dürfe aber gut passen. muss mir ev. überlegen, welches setup ich eher fahre, 8 oder 8.5 inch. dann kommt aber eine Nukeproof oder sowas rein...



schad, dassde noch keine ti feder hast. hätteste mal lust den id deiner feder zu messen *g*
fand den radstand beim m wiederum recht angenehm...

das uzzi ist echt unter allersau.. ebenso bilder als pdf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (17. März 2010)

Bei mir ist eine 500er bei 8" passend und eine 550er bei 8,5" ich wiege Nackt 97 kg.
Jeweils sag von 35%.


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. März 2010)

die CaneCreek Stahlfeder hat 36,3mm so wie es als mindestmass angegeben wird. Die Nukeproof hat 36mm, passt aber laut Malcolm von CaneCreek. vielleicht schleift diese etwa, ist mir aber egal, weil man das gummiteil zur not ja austauschen kann..wüsste nicht, wie ich DIverse, RCS usw. zu einem guten preis herbekommen, Nukeproof ist da halbwegs ok preislich und auch vom gewicht

@Fattire

ich hab 83kilo und fahre eine 550er, wobei mit die relative weich in der 8,5" stellung vorkommt. nehme an die hast aber einen RC4 oder?


----------



## Fattire (17. März 2010)

Ja genau.


----------



## litte DH Freak (17. März 2010)

mein frame ist in deutschland


----------



## Crak (17. März 2010)

wie wird er denn aufgebaut?


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2010)

hoffentlich gut, sonst gibts kloppe


----------



## sessi (18. März 2010)

muss man sagen-die intense räder haben was was andere räder nicht haben-respekt hier sind ein paar super schöne räder bei........-gut das wir den intense händlergleich um die ecke haben die wissen becheid-also doch wegseln von trek zm 951....oder m3 oder m6...............? 
überleg überleg überleg?

intense-händler in deiner nähe-bicyclesgarage.de


----------



## litte DH Freak (18. März 2010)

ich weiß es noch nicht genau


----------



## Downhoehl (18. März 2010)

Das kleine......



und das große Schwarze:



Und gemeinsam frisch geputzt und gerichtet für 2010:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lassereinböng (18. März 2010)

dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2010)

Gottverdammt gutes Rad!


----------



## stylehead (18. März 2010)

sign!


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2010)

@ lasse: topp Teil! Ist es ein M? Mich würds reizen so ein works frame mal zu polishen...


----------



## Crak (18. März 2010)

werde ich vllt iwann machen


----------



## doppelkorn (18. März 2010)

erstaunlich wie schnell die kleinen groß werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paintballman (19. März 2010)

hm der Aufbau kommt mir echt bekannt vor ......


----------



## lassereinböng (19. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> @ lasse: topp Teil! Ist es ein M? Mich würds reizen so ein works frame mal zu polishen...



ja, ist ein M.


----------



## haedillus malus (19. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> die Nokons sind echt heftig !



Da gebe ich Dir recht, meine "Zuckerbäcker-Nokons" sind zum Schreien!

Aber sie haben 2 Vorteile:

1. Keiner klaut mein Bike! 

2. Sie sorgen überall für einen kleinen Aufreger und man ist sofort im Gespräch!


----------



## Kuwahades (19. März 2010)

ich sehe gerade Du bist aus Köln.
habe hier auch sonen verrückten FC Fan gegenüber sitzen


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2010)

Lauter schöne Bikes hier !
Und Craks Bike hat auch endlich ein Geschwisterlein bekommen !


----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2010)

uzzi und 951 sind ja supergenial...allerdings würde dem uzzi ein umwerfer gut tun


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2010)

Yup, stimmt.


----------



## doppelkorn (19. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> uzzi und 951 sind ja supergenial...allerdings würde dem uzzi ein umwerfer gut tun



hat es schon  
das war das erste bild nachem zusammenstecken, da hat dit noch nich gepaßt gehabt.

das rad von crak ist aber auch nur auf den erstenblick identisch leute, bitte bisgen mehr detail verliebtheit


----------



## Fattire (19. März 2010)

@doppelkorn: Ja du hast die besseren Bremsen als "Crak" und den teureren Dämpfer.
trotzdem super aufgebaut.


----------



## doppelkorn (19. März 2010)

an den zwei rädern ist einiges anders, halt im detail. 
auffen ersten blick wirken sie allerdings wirklich ähnlich... sehen halt verdammt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2010)

ohjeh... da hat der greg aber was angerichtet..jetzt wird jedes works 951 mit seinem verglichen... muss das nächste halt doch worksred werden


----------



## Phil85 (19. März 2010)

Hier mal meins das ich gestern aufgebaut habe . ( alle teile vom kaputten Glory dran ) farblich noch recht Disco 





Leider nur son Handy Bild 

Das ding fährt sich fantastisch , nur das mit der Kettenführung........


----------



## Crak (19. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ohjeh... da hat der greg aber was angerichtet..jetzt wird jedes works 951 mit seinem verglichen... muss das nächste halt doch worksred werden



bei mir kommt eh nächstes frühjahr was neues...und werde wohl meistens eh wo anders fahren aber was soll man gegen guten geschmack sagen. Wenn das worksred nur so wie bei dem bild vom SS2 aussehn würde und nicht so wie in echt


----------



## biking Ruuulezz (19. März 2010)




----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> bei mir kommt eh nächstes frühjahr was neues...und werde wohl meistens eh wo anders fahren aber was soll man gegen guten geschmack sagen. Wenn das worksred nur so wie bei dem bild vom SS2 aussehn würde und nicht so wie in echt



och ich fand das works red bei meinem ss janz jut...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. März 2010)

das SS is gigantisch!


----------



## gigo (19. März 2010)

@Doppelkorn:
Was ist denn mit deinem schönen 303 passiert? War irgendwie einzigartiger...


----------



## Crak (19. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> och ich fand das works red bei meinem ss janz jut...



haste recht. Ist super! hatte iwie andere live bilder in erinnerung


----------



## zet1 (20. März 2010)

mal was anderes 

16,2 kg wie am Bild 

vorne 22/36 mit 160-200mm 888 ATA, fährt auch gut bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (20. März 2010)

Das SS ist der KNALLER... endlich mal einer der sich was traut 
Sensationelle Farbkombi, hätte nicht gedacht das das so gut aussieht, mach mal ein Foto wenn der Schnee weg ist


----------



## Fattire (21. März 2010)

@Phil85: Finde die Farbkombie gar nicht so schlecht das blau grün hat irgendwie was.


----------



## TeeWorks (21. März 2010)

SS echt fette farbkombi, aber wieso 180mm vorne?!


----------



## doppelkorn (22. März 2010)

gigo schrieb:


> @Doppelkorn:
> Was ist denn mit deinem schönen 303 passiert? War irgendwie einzigartiger...




verkauft, fuhr sich zwar gigantisch aber das geputze war mir echt zuviel...


----------



## bachmayeah (22. März 2010)

doppelkorn schrieb:


> verkauft, fuhr sich zwar gigantisch aber das geputze war mir echt zuviel...



du meinst das geputze der rails, oder des rahmens generell?


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2010)

Das SS taugt mir auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (22. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> du meinst das geputze der rails, oder des rahmens generell?



da ich gerne nen "hoch"druckreiniger benutz geht das putzen einher mit abschmiern und säubern der schienen... 
hab das rad 3wochen in pds gefahren. geht bombe! aber alle zwei tage das ding abschmiern? fettrein, überschüssiges raus und abputzen, drauf rumwippen oder dämpfer raus... das is für aussenstehende immer interessant gewesen, aber irgendwann wirds nervig wenn alle anderen schon ihr zweites bier trinken können.

als zweit rad würd ich es aber jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## biking Ruuulezz (22. März 2010)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> SS echt fette farbkombi, aber wieso 180mm vorne?!



Hab vorne gern en bissl mehr Federweg als Reserve.
Deshalb wollt ichs erstmal mit ner Totem probiern.
Aber was leichteres kann ja immer noch kommen^^


----------



## bachmayeah (22. März 2010)

doppelkorn schrieb:


> da ich gerne nen "hoch"druckreiniger benutz geht das putzen einher mit abschmiern und säubern der schienen...
> hab das rad 3wochen in pds gefahren. geht bombe! aber alle zwei tage das ding abschmiern? fettrein, überschüssiges raus und abputzen, drauf rumwippen oder dämpfer raus... das is für aussenstehende immer interessant gewesen, aber irgendwann wirds nervig wenn alle anderen schon ihr zweites bier trinken können.
> 
> als zweit rad würd ich es aber jederzeit wieder kaufen!



thx for the info...


----------



## Personaltrainer (23. März 2010)

Sessi wenn du umsteigen willst dann auf das 951 ist schnell wie die Sau und Agil wie ein Eichhörnchen grins


----------



## Christiaan (23. März 2010)

So, auch mal was zum im wald rumfahren


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. März 2010)

bau auf! ich wills fertig sehen


----------



## MT3ike (24. März 2010)

So nach langen nur andere Bikes anschauen kann ich meines love präsentieren....


----------



## cyou (24. März 2010)

Nais... bitte Kabelbinder noch kürzen


----------



## Christiaan (24. März 2010)

Kommt da noch ein STOY dampfer rein?


----------



## MT3ike (24. März 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Kommt da noch ein STOY dampfer rein?



Ursprünglich geplant ja, aber für den habe ich jetzt kein  mehr  habe mittlerweile aber nur gutes vom RC4 gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (24. März 2010)

Der ist auch gut.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (26. März 2010)




----------



## litte DH Freak (26. März 2010)

schön!


----------



## fatcrobat (26. März 2010)

geile kiste


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. März 2010)

@S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
du bist das letzte, wieso tust du mir so was an


----------



## Crak (28. März 2010)

finde ich auch verboten


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30. März 2010)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## litte DH Freak (1. April 2010)

es steht, nur leider noch mit den alten parts


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2010)

Und wo stehts ? Zeig doch schon mal ein Bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternschnupper (3. April 2010)

nicht ganz so durchgestylt wie "biking Ruuulezz" seins (deep respect!), aber ganz putzig. und wenn demnächst die 07er 66rc2x in weiß reinkommt, hab ich fetten farbvorteil an den standrohren 







hat übrigens schon bisschen "spaß" hinter sich: gerissener schraubensitz im link, wurde per edelstahleinsatz gerichtet, sowie schleifender und damit sich öffnender boltzen an der kefü, per loch in selbiger behoben. ahja, und eine dieser spezialaluschrauben vom oberen link fast (bis auf 2 gewindegänge) verloren. momentan hält alles..... 
aber die geo is einfach der wahnsinnnnnn


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2010)

Sehr schön ! Laß die schwarze Gabel !


----------



## litte DH Freak (3. April 2010)

Gabel, Laufräder, Schaltung, Kurbeln + Kettenführung, Lenker + Vorbau und Bremsen kommen aber noch neu


----------



## Crak (3. April 2010)

= alles neu außer rahmen


----------



## litte DH Freak (4. April 2010)

richtig xD


----------



## Christiaan (6. April 2010)

So, mal wieder etwas weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (6. April 2010)

schickes Fixie, sehr clean


----------



## Matte (6. April 2010)

Auf das Tracer bin ich sehr gespannt. 

Info zum Gewicht wäre sehr interessant, wenn aufgebaut. 

Viele Grüße

Matte


----------



## noox (6. April 2010)

So - mein erstes Intense 





Wiegt so wie abgebildet < 16,2 kg. 

Ausführliche Teileliste mit Gewichtsangaben gibt's hier: Intense 951


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (6. April 2010)

seeeeehr schön noox


----------



## bachmayeah (6. April 2010)

schönes 951 aber wie groß bist du, und was wiegst du?
wenn ich hier federhärten von 300-350 lese, komm ich mir mit meiner 500er, die ich gebraucht habe iwie immer viel zu fett vor


----------



## noox (6. April 2010)

173 cm, 68 kg ohne Ausrüstung

Ja, das  mit der 350er ist so eine Sache...Mit der 350er habe ich bei 8,5" 24 mm Sag - also weniger als die angegebenen >26 mm (35% bzw. 1,05"). Andererseits kommt mir die Feder extrem weich vor. Deswegen habe ich mal auf 8.0 umgesteckt. Mal schauen, wie sie passt. Gefahren bin ich ja noch nicht.

Die Federraten-Berechnung von TF Tune Shop hat 320 - 340 rausgebracht.


----------



## litte DH Freak (6. April 2010)

sehr sehr nice!!


----------



## MT3ike (6. April 2010)

@noox .... ein ebenfalls sehr geiles 951.....ich finds grün weiß am schönsten!


----------



## noox (6. April 2010)

Danke!
@Mike: Ja, mir gefällts so auch wahnsinnig gut. Dein's mit der BOS ist ja auch sehr fein!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (7. April 2010)

@noox
schaut spitze aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geax (7. April 2010)

noox schrieb:


> 173 cm, 68 kg ohne Ausrüstung
> 
> Ja, das  mit der 350er ist so eine Sache...Mit der 350er habe ich bei 8,5" 24 mm Sag - also weniger als die angegebenen >26 mm (35% bzw. 1,05"). Andererseits kommt mir die Feder extrem weich vor. Deswegen habe ich mal auf 8.0 umgesteckt. Mal schauen, wie sie passt. Gefahren bin ich ja noch nicht.
> 
> Die Federraten-Berechnung von TF Tune Shop hat 320 - 340 rausgebracht.




wirst whs eine 400 - 450 brauchen ! Schätz ich mal


----------



## noox (7. April 2010)

Warum gibt Intense falsche Sag-Angaben an? (Und TF Tune Shop falche Federhärten)? 

Richtwert vom Sag ist 26,67 mm (35%) am Dämpfer.

Bei 8,5" habe ich folgende Sags gemessen:
500 - 18 mm - 24% (original Fox Stahlfeder)
450 - 20 mm - 26% (alte zu kurze Titanfeder)
350 - 25 mm - 33% (Nukeproof Titanfeder)
300 - 27 mm - 35% (Stahlfeder)

Ich probier jetzt mal die 350er bei 8.0" Federweg. Sonst muss ich mir noch einen 400er holen. 

Aus diversen englischen Foren hatte ich Gewichtsangaben und Federraten zusammengesucht. Ich hab dazu einen neuen Thread aufgemacht: Federraten für 951


----------



## DH_RYDA (7. April 2010)

noox schrieb:


> Die Federraten-Berechnung von TF Tune Shop hat 320 - 340 rausgebracht.



i glaub den rechner kannst fürs VPP2 vergessen, das zählt nicht. hätte bei mir überhaupt nicht gestimmt, da die hohe übersetzung am anfang usw. nicht mit einbezogen wird...


----------



## Single (8. April 2010)

Ich hätte ne kurze Frage, hat jemand einen Chris King Devolution Steuersatz im 951 verbaut?
Kann man damit noch ne flache Brücke mit ner 2010er Boxxer oder Fox 40 fahren, habe bis jetzt nichts darüber gefunden.
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## stylehead (8. April 2010)

Kauf dir einfach einen Reset Wan.5shorty...


----------



## Trickz (9. April 2010)

im socom funktioniert es jedenfalls nicht, also lieber reset oder cc


----------



## alex-66 (9. April 2010)

hab den king drin, klappt leider nicht, hab mich auch etwas geärgert...
siehe Bild


----------



## MT3ike (9. April 2010)

ui...geile kist.......das weiß gefällt mir


----------



## noox (9. April 2010)

Sehr geil. 

Ich hab den Hope Step-Down drinnen, der oben flach ist, unten aber 17 mm rauschaut. Da geht sich die flache Brücke beim Medium-Rahmen mit Boxxer ganz knapp aus (die angegebenen 2 mm, die die Standrohre drüber schauen sollten, habe ich nicht mehr). Der Small-Rahmen hat übrigens ein 114 mm langes Steuerrohr. Der Medium 127. Ich glaube Large auch 127.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (9. April 2010)

ich finde, der Chris King gehört einfach raus und ein CaneCreel XXC 2 oder sowas rein. (hab ich vorger gehabt). mir war der Lenkwinkel beim 951 etwas zu steil darum fahr ich jetzt diese dinger:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## Single (9. April 2010)

Alles klar, vielen dank


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2010)

@DH-Rhyda: hast du mal Bilder von deinen Bikes ?


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. April 2010)

gut, normalerweise poste ich keine bilder von meinen bikes, da mir dämliche Sprüche mancher Neider auf den Geist gehen und weil mir die 
Meinung andere eigentlich bzgl. meiner bikes egal ist. gut nachdem wir hier im Intense-Forum sind, werd ichs doch mal machen....

mir gefallens gut, wobei ich sicher noch was ändern werde...


----------



## TeeWorks (9. April 2010)

und wir hams immernoch net geschafft zam fahren gehn  *asche auf mein haupt*


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. April 2010)

ja, wieso ned? bin jedes Weekend am Schöckl gewesen. kann dir mal unter der Woche meinen Hometrack zeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (9. April 2010)

...weil ichs leider studienbedingt schon so kaum schaff mich abends aufn bock zu setzen. wenns hoch kommt mal am wochenende. geschweige denn die kiste ins auto zu packen und gen schöckl zu fahn. glaub ich weiß schon gar nimmer wie man fahrrad fährt! - verdammte 80h wochen


----------



## Azonicheat (9. April 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> da mir dämliche Sprüche mancher Neider auf den Geist gehen



wieso erwartest du bei den rostlauben neidische worte 
schöne gebrauchsgegenstände!


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2010)

@DH_RYDA: sind doch schöne Bikes. Da gibts nix zu meckern.


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. April 2010)

Beim 951 ist ADD Lite LRS Felgenmässig am Ende (wird demnächst mal getauscht)
beim Uzzi würden mir weisse Laufräder sehr gut gefallen. Beim 951 kommt mal eine TI-feder rein, wenn ich mir 100 prozentig sicher bin, dass die Federhärte passt und das Budget wiedermal zu wachsen beginnt (Schrumpfen kann es nicht mehr)


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2010)

Ein schwarzer LRS im 951 wäre das I-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. April 2010)

nein, gefällt mir nicht. beim Uzzi gefällts mir auch nicht, zu dezent. 
ein silberner Deemax wäre sicher auch hübsch, aber ich denk ich werde meine Sun-Laufräder weiterfahren..


----------



## Single (9. April 2010)

Ich hätte ne Frage, lohnt es sich einen Cane Creek Double Barrel imd 951 statt dem Rc4 zu fahren, sehe immer verscheidene versionen, wollte mir mal eine professionelle Meinung zu Ohren kommen lassen 
Danke schonmal 
Gruß,
Single


----------



## DH_RYDA (9. April 2010)

wenn meinst du bei "professioneller meinung"? für mich war klar, dass ich keine RC4 nehmen, weil ich immer schon einen CCDB haben wollte und weil ich einige Fox-Dämpfer hatte, die eine enttäuschung waren (DHX 5.0 und DHX Air usw.). Mag sein, dass der Rc4 besser ist, weil man mehr (oder überhaupt) die Dämpfung verstellen kann, aber eine Wunderdämpfer, der den enormen Aftermarketpreis rechtfertig, ist er sicher nicht...


----------



## TeeWorks (9. April 2010)

uiuiui... is ma ja grad erst aufgefallen, dass du nen DHX Air im uzzi fährst, erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Single (9. April 2010)

Ne ich meine alle hier im Thread, da ja ziemlich viele ein 951 fahren 
vllt könnten mir ja ein Paar Leute mir nen Feedback geben, würd mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (9. April 2010)

der geht witzigerweise sehr gut, fahr ihn aber von Druck her im Piggyback mit 200psi, also das Maximum. auch recht viel druck in der Hauptkammer, aber irgendwas ham die mit dem Dämpfer gemacht, er hat viel mehr Dämpfung im Midstroke-Bereich und sackt nicht mehr durch. Torztdem hat er ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten, weil für einen Luftdämpfer sehr wenig reibung am kolben hat, d.h. man kann den Dämpfer auch im Stand recht leicht komprimieren, was sonst nur durch druchsetzen zu erreichen war...

trtzdem hätt ich lieber mehr einstellmöglichkeiten, wie bei einem Manitou Evolver. also her mit einem RC 4 Air! (aufgepasst Fox Heinis!)

aja, der CCDB geht irre! hab mir von CaneCreek gleich zu beginn ein Setup geben lassen und dass fühlt sicher für mich perfekt an ! nachdem schon einige getunte Dämpfer gefahren bin, kann er locker mithalten. für mich ein wichtiges feature, weil ich meine zugstufe recht schnell mag: die zweite HighSpeed Zugstufe (hat ich auch schon bei meine MP getunten Dämpfern, Gold wert). Geiles teil, auskennen sollte man sich schon, weil wenn man ihr verstellt, funktioniert 
er nicht vernünfitg!


----------



## cubebiker (9. April 2010)

Hi,

ich fahr im 951 den RC4 und muss sagen das er definitiv anders und auch besser ist als der DHX den ich mal hatte. Der Dämpfer lässt sich prima einstellen und man merkt jede Einstellung auch. Trotzdem sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten fein genug. Das Ansprechverhalten ist Sahne, was aber eher am Rahmen liegt.


----------



## Christiaan (9. April 2010)

So, dann mal die leichtere Laufrader ins M6 Montiert, gleich um 700 gramm leichter!


----------



## bachmayeah (9. April 2010)

maybe because you forgot your pedals 
im aftermarket würde ich auch keinen ccdb kaufen, dazu ist der rc4 zu gut.


----------



## Single (9. April 2010)

Werde beide mal antesten, verschärbeln kann man ja immer 

Das M6 ist echt verdammt heiß


----------



## iRider (10. April 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> maybe because you forgot your pedals
> im aftermarket würde ich auch keinen ccdb kaufen, dazu ist der rc4 zu gut.



rc4 zu gut? Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Single (10. April 2010)

ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass der CCDB soooooo viel  besser ist als der RC4


----------



## noox (10. April 2010)

Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben. Ich war mit meinem DHX5 im V10 so zufrieden, dass ich den nicht tunen lassen wollte. Aber ich fahre halt auch nur so durchschnittlich. Ein paar wenige Hobby-Rennen.

Und wenn ich mein 951 mit dem RC4 so hinbekomme, dass es auch annähernd (net ganz) soviel wegbügelt, wie das V10, den einen oder anderen Fehler verzeiht, aber sich dafür ein bisschen besser abheben lässt, dann bin ich schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DH_RYDA (10. April 2010)

sicher, der ein will einen Dämpfer, der einfach nur gut anspricht (wobei das tut heutzutage jeder), der andere möchte einfach einen dämpfer, der sich nach den jeweiligen Vorstellungen des Fahrers genau abstimmen lässt. 
für mich hat trotz allem der CaneCreek einen enormen vorteil gegenüber dem RC4: die zweite Zugsufe. bei wilden schlägen und einem eher schnellem zugtufen setup kanns mit dem RC4 sag ich mal sicher eng werden, weil durch die progressive anlenkung der Kolben auch wieder recht schnell rausfeuert. da ist eine einstellbar highspeed zugstufe sicher nicht schlecht....

@Noox. für dich ist der lange Federweg sicher besser um den Umstieg vom V10 nur zu krass zu gestallten. Die 8.5" Einstellung ist schon um einiges softer und der Federweg wird leicht ausgenützt. bei wilden Strecken ist dann die hohe, kurze Einstellung der Kettenstrebe von vorteil, zwecks Bodenfreiheit und eine spur weniger wird es auch...

da gibts was zum lesen:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=554013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (10. April 2010)

Ich werds einfach mal testen, welcher mir besser gefällt


----------



## bachmayeah (10. April 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> rc4 zu gut? Nicht wirklich.



zu gut um einen ccdb im aftermarkt zu kaufen .. doch find ich schon.. ich kauf mir doch kein 951 für teuer geld um dann den rc4 verscherbeln zu müssen und dann nochmal gut patte in den db zu investieren..bin ja kein krösus.


----------



## Single (10. April 2010)

ne beide Dämpfer haben testen, dann verscherbeln , man muss halt mal nen opfer bringen um sein Traumrad zu perfektionieren


----------



## noox (10. April 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> da gibts was zum lesen:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=554013



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2010)

So ein Quatsch, sorry. Man kann den 951 Frame dann doch gleich mit Double Barrel holen.


----------



## DH_RYDA (10. April 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, sorry. Man kann den 951 Frame dann doch gleich mit Double Barrel holen.



so isses. gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag von 300 Euronen kann man den Rc4 gegen eine CCDB tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (10. April 2010)

ja rhätt ich mal machen sollen ._., aber jetzt isses zu spät ^^


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2010)

Dann fahr doch erstmal den Fox.


----------



## iRider (10. April 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> zu gut um einen ccdb im aftermarkt zu kaufen .. doch find ich schon.. ich kauf mir doch kein 951 für teuer geld um dann den rc4 verscherbeln zu müssen und dann nochmal gut patte in den db zu investieren..bin ja kein krösus.



Das sagt der Herr der dauernd Räder wechselt! 

Ich seh es übrigends genauso wie DH_RHYDA: Einstellbarkeit am CCDB ist halt der Hammer.


----------



## Christiaan (10. April 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> so isses. gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag von 300 Euronen kann man den Rc4 gegen eine CCDB tauschen.



Bei CRC ist den preisunsterschied ja nur EUR 116


----------



## Crak (10. April 2010)

ich fahre meine rc4, weil mir das soooo sch**** egal ist...ihr habt problem. Als wenn einer mit dem CCDB schneller ist..oh man


----------



## DH_RYDA (11. April 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Bei CRC ist den preisunsterschied ja nur EUR 116



gut, war früher nicht so. die 300 waren auf den Listenpreis von SHocker bezogen. 116 euro lohnt sich umso mehr...


----------



## der T (11. April 2010)

ich fahr den vivid ohne viel pam pam und dat ding rockt jede strecke wie die sau......

daumen hoch!

check it


t


----------



## Freakstyler (11. April 2010)

Intense Socom 08


----------



## bachmayeah (11. April 2010)

nice... bis auf die spank felgen


----------



## Geax (11. April 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> So, dann mal die leichtere Laufrader ins M6 Montiert, gleich um 700 gramm leichter!




Wie geht die Dorado ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2010)

Btw, bestes M6 hier !


----------



## iRider (11. April 2010)

Freakstyler schrieb:


> Intense Socom 08



Das Socom hat für mich immer noch die klarsten Linien von allen Intense DH-Bikes.


----------



## Christiaan (11. April 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> btw, bestes m6 hier !





top!


----------



## Geax (12. April 2010)

warum gibt keiner ein Feedback über die neue Dorado ab ?


----------



## Downhoehl (12. April 2010)

Geax schrieb:


> warum gibt keiner ein Feedback über die neue Dorado ab ?



Christiaan hat doch geschrieben : "top"!


----------



## Christiaan (12. April 2010)

ja, das top[ war fuers Wie geht den Dorao gemeint, hab den falschen zitiert, oeps

Ja, de Dorado geht echt gut, kan mann gut einstellen, spricht super an, ohne durch zu schlagen, Ich liebe es


----------



## Geax (12. April 2010)

Dankeschön


----------



## metalfreak (13. April 2010)

Mal wieder ein paar Updates vollzogen!


----------



## DH_RYDA (13. April 2010)

wie funktioniert die Kowa gabel? wäre interessant, weils mal was anderes ist..
ist die 200sx oder si , Luft oder Stahlgabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (13. April 2010)

kowa 200si (luft)

werde dieses we in barr sein und sie dort endlich zum ersten ma auf härteren strecken testen können. nächste woche geht dann noch ne runde wiba. danach gibts nen bericht


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2010)

Bin gespannt, was du zum Revox sagst.


----------



## haha (13. April 2010)

so schön, das 951. hab mein socom auch "gerevoxt", unterschied wie tag und nacht zum dhx..


----------



## hacke242 (13. April 2010)

auf nach willingen.


----------



## Christiaan (14. April 2010)

Ist doch erst am Wochenende offen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. April 2010)

hacke242 du hast eindeutig zu viel Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (14. April 2010)

so hab mein 951 mal schön eingesaut, steht grad ein klumpen dreck im keller, geil wars...






PS: Ich warte seit 2 Wochen auf meinen RaceFace Atlas Fr Lenker, also bitte keine Bemerkungen zu dem Lenker


----------



## hacke242 (14. April 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> so hab mein 951 mal schön eingesaut, steht grad ein klumpen dreck im keller, geil wars...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. April 2010)

Thale?


----------



## alex-66 (14. April 2010)

RICHTIG !!!  

An der Schlamm-/Lehmkonsistenz erkannt, oder ?!?!


----------



## MT3ike (14. April 2010)

@alex-66 ....seh gerade, dass du Tubeless-reifen drauf hast? Wie bist du damit zufrieden? Fahre heuer das erste mal UST


----------



## alex-66 (14. April 2010)

Super zufrieden, kein Luftverlust und noch keine Schäden oder Platten


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (14. April 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Super zufrieden, kein Luftverlust und noch keine Schäden oder Platten




Fährst Du die mit Reifenmilch ? Oder einfach so "ohne alles" ?

Hab seit kurzem den gleiche Laufradsatz und noch keine Zeit zum ausprobieren.


----------



## alex-66 (14. April 2010)

bisher ohne milch, werd aber bald welche für alle Fälle reinmachen


----------



## bachmayeah (14. April 2010)

also ich war mit ust damals nicht zufrieden.
war zu wenig druck drin kann der reifen minimal von der flanke kommen --> luft draussen.
fährste auch mal zum spot ein wenig weiter durch ländereien / städte und damit ggf. auch durch glas, haste minimal löcher im reifen und nen dauernden schleichenden platten.
klar gibts dafür flicken usw. hat mich aber alles summa summarum abgeturnt und nen non-ust reifen auf die deemax draufzubekommen, sodass er auch schön rund läuft ist mMn ein Krampf.
dann doch lieber konventionell schlauch raus --> rein/flicken. gut ist.
nur meine cents.


----------



## Paolo (14. April 2010)

Steht evtl. zum Verkauf an da ich nicht die Zeit haben werde alles zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (14. April 2010)

süßer Dämpfer xD

Alex eine Frage: wie sind die Hope Tech M4 Bremsen für dich? 

Tolles 951 haste dort.

Gruß,
Single


----------



## Christiaan (15. April 2010)

Fahre schon Jahren Tubeless mit Mavic und Maxxis, sehr zufrieden, jetzt UST mit ZTR FLow, am Sontag mal sehen wie das halt


----------



## alex-66 (15. April 2010)

@single: die hope sind geil, hatte vorher ca. 4 Jahre lang immer die Gustav M Anker und war erst skeptisch da ja die Gustav einfach unschlagbar ist, aber durch das Gewicht und den erstremmten Gesamtgewicht vom 951 (16,9kg mit 600g Holzfeller-Pedalen Übergewicht) habe ich die Hope M4 geholt und bin sehr zu frieden.


----------



## Christiaan (15. April 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Steht evtl. zum Verkauf an da ich nicht die Zeit haben werde alles zu fahren.



Wie gefahlt den CCDB Dampfer im Tazer? ist es hart genug fuer 4X?


----------



## Paolo (15. April 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Wie gefahlt den CCDB Dampfer im Tazer? ist es hart genug fuer 4X?



Hi, es ist ein Custom CCDB. Der ist straff genug für 4x.


----------



## Single (15. April 2010)

Ja alex ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich die auch dran klatschen soll 
Vom Aussehen sind die natürlich unübertroffen


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2010)

hope m4 is cool, hab sie an beiden "großen" rössern. leicht und einigermaßen power. wird allerdings ab und zu etwas laut wenn man highspeed auf steilem gelände runtergebremst kriegen will  ...dafür knisterts danach so schön! und keinerlei fading dabei. ...stahlflex allerdings unbedingt zu empfehlen finde ich.


----------



## Single (17. April 2010)

jaa Stahlflex sowieso


----------



## Datonate (19. April 2010)

So, meins ist nu auch fertig geworden.






mfg Dato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (19. April 2010)

ich bleib dabei, rote Felgen würden sehr gut passen...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. April 2010)

-hr- schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei, rote Felgen würden sehr gut passen...



Ne ne ne... einfach so lassen


----------



## alex-66 (19. April 2010)

um gottes willen keine roten Felgen !!! Sieht so geiler aus  
Ich habe bei meinem rote Anbauteile dran und musste die Grafik abmachen, weil es so mistig aussieht denn bis auf die Boxxer in rot hat niemand diesen roten Farbton im Programm


----------



## stylehead (19. April 2010)




----------



## Datonate (20. April 2010)

-hr- schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei, rote Felgen würden sehr gut passen...




AHHH rote Felgen kommen da nicht dran.


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2010)

@stylehead: super schön, die Bikes ! Was hast du da für Intense-Reifen auf dem Socom ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (20. April 2010)

Das sind sicher die Schlappen vom Intense Intruder.

Für alle es gibt nicht nur Fotos sondern auch Infos alles Über IntenseCycles
Interessengemeinschschaft Intense


----------



## Personaltrainer (20. April 2010)

Hallo Intense Freunde,hab ein Nagelneues UZZI in Works zu Verkaufen macht mir mal ein Angebot: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265054/cat/42


----------



## stylehead (20. April 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @stylehead: super schön, die Bikes ! Was hast du da für Intense-Reifen auf dem Socom ?



Vielen Dank. Reifen sind Intense Intruder (vorne) und Intense Edge.


----------



## Christiaan (21. April 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Hallo Intense Freunde,hab ein Nagelneues UZZI in Works zu Verkaufen macht mir mal ein Angebot: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265054/cat/42



auch als nur rahmen?


----------



## Personaltrainer (21. April 2010)

Komplett währs mir Lieber da es erst demontiert werden muß.
Aber bei einem guten Angebot warum nicht.


----------



## violence (25. April 2010)

braucht jemand von euch einen K9 steuersatz zb fürs Intense 951 für 5 inch oberrohre mit dem man einen 2 grad flacheren Lenkwinkel zusammenbekommt?
denn das 951 in der 8 inch version ist meiner Meinung nach sausteil. 
Also falls jemand interesse hat bitte melden, verkauf einen neuwertigen K9 für 5 inch steuerrohre / zb Sunday Ironhorse oder 951 mit 2 Grad verschiebung. 
Der k9 ist sicherlich der Beste in dem Segment, kostet neu 140 Euro und man kriegt ihn sauschwer.


----------



## Crak (30. April 2010)




----------



## cyou (30. April 2010)

Sehr chillig mit dem Liegestuhl...


----------



## Paolo (2. Mai 2010)

So, endlich ist mein SS2 fertig geworden.  Scheint ja das erste in diesem Thread zu sein.


----------



## EinStift (2. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil  Vllt noch Vorbau gegen was schönes Tauschen und das Rot auf der Lyrik entfernen dann perfekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (2. Mai 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Vllt noch Vorbau gegen was schönes Tauschen u...!



???
Das ist ein PointOneRacing stem!
Das Teil ist schon arg schön!

Sehr schickes bike!!!


----------



## Paolo (2. Mai 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Sehr geil  Vllt noch Vorbau gegen was schönes Tauschen und das Rot auf der Lyrik entfernen dann perfekt !



Vorbau bleibt! 

Die Gabel tausche ich evtl. eh gegen eine 2010er Marzocchi 66 RC3.


----------



## EinStift (2. Mai 2010)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ???
> Das ist ein PointOneRacing stem!
> Das Teil ist schon arg schön!
> 
> Sehr schickes bike!!!


 
Nö  Thomson x4 oder Straitline SSC


----------



## ibislover (2. Mai 2010)

der lenker ist einmal zuviel blau.
da kommen die coolen bremshebel nicht zur geltung und außerdem beißen sich die blautöne doch ziemlich.
sonst sehr schön!


----------



## Paolo (2. Mai 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> der lenker ist einmal zuviel blau.
> da kommen die coolen bremshebel nicht zur geltung und außerdem beißen sich die blautöne doch ziemlich.
> sonst sehr schön!





Das mit den Blautönen wirkt nur auf den Fotos durch den Blitz so. Der Lenker ist ja nicht glatt, daher kommt die Farbe anders rüber. In echt sieht das besser aus. 
Evtl. versuche ich es mal mit einem schwarzen Lenker. Der Lenker war aber schon gekauft als für mich noch nicht abzusehen war das ich an die blauen Bremsen komme.


----------



## Christiaan (2. Mai 2010)

Wo hast du die Bremsne her? CRC Intense Team?


----------



## Paolo (2. Mai 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Bremsne her? CRC Intense Team?



Von irgendwo dort kommt sie her, richtig.


----------



## ullertom (3. Mai 2010)

sehr geil das Bike!!!

das blau überall passt super, das rot/silber der Lyrik passt zu den silbernen Deemax und der roten Schrift der Intense Reifen,

TOP!!!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

schönes Slopestyle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (4. Mai 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Die Boxxer finde ich am 951 auch schöner als die Fox 40.


Da stimm ich dir Zu mit der Boxxer ist das 951 Top


----------



## Pilsner (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## Single (5. Mai 2010)

Kann mich jemand mal aufklären, wie genau das beim 951 läuft, habe meinen rahmen hier schon iwo rumliegen. Jedoch komme ich nciht dahinter was es mit den 2 dämpferaufnahme an sich hat ?
Was muss ich dort genau beachten oder wissen ?

Danke schonmal 

gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## alex-66 (5. Mai 2010)

200 und 216mm Federweg


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2010)

Single schrieb:


> ...habe meinen rahmen hier schon iwo rumliegen.



Ich vergeß auch immer, wo meine ganzen Rahmen so rumliegen...


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Mai 2010)

Schlimm vor allen Dingen, dass Leute sowas rumliegen haben und nicht wissen, wie zu handlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (5. Mai 2010)

ich weiß wie ich handel  warte nur auf die Gabel, soll ja in 2-3 Monaten in Deutschland zurverfügung stehen


----------



## deimudder (5. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich gespannt 

Hier meins in der aktuellen und vererst entgültigen Ausbaustufe. Für mich sehr zufreidenstellende 16,94 kg:
Details beim klicken...


----------



## Personaltrainer (6. Mai 2010)

Pilsner schrieb:


>


Hi sag mal ist das an deinem Uzzi ein Kettenführung von RaceFace Atlas.... Taugt die was bei zwei Ketten Blättern?

Überlege mir gerade ob ich mir an mein Nomad eine ranbauen soll.Nur ich hab noch keine komentare gelesen  ob es was taugt.


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Mai 2010)

Die Atlas Kettenführung passt nicht ans Uzzi, da ist der Verlängerungsarm im Weg!
Ans Nomad passt sie mit ein wenig gefeile perfekt!
Taugt was!


----------



## Fun Rider CH (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema - mein neues Uzzi


----------



## Personaltrainer (7. Mai 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Die Atlas Kettenführung passt nicht ans Uzzi, da ist der Verlängerungsarm im Weg!
> Ans Nomad passt sie mit ein wenig gefeile perfekt!
> Taugt was!




Danke für deine Antwort werds mir Überlegen


----------



## litte DH Freak (7. Mai 2010)

Lenker, Bremsen, Gabel neu!



 
sorry für das schlechte foto!

also nächstes kommt Kettenführung, LRS und Kurbeln!


----------



## tommi101 (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute...
Wahnsinnsgeräte fahrt ihr, bin schwer begeistert.
Nach soviel Federweg kommt hier mal meins aus der AM-Kategorie.


----------



## Hundeleine (9. Mai 2010)

He weiß jemand zufällig ob der Dämpfer des M6 zufällig auch ins 951 passt?


----------



## deimudder (9. Mai 2010)

Zufällig Nein. too buko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (9. Mai 2010)

Och wenn man hier und da ein bissi die Flex ansetzt...


----------



## norman_gsus (11. Mai 2010)




----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2010)

Nice !


----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. Mai 2010)

sweet!


----------



## Hundeleine (12. Mai 2010)

Noch im Rohbau! Aber erste Eindrücke


----------



## Hundeleine (12. Mai 2010)

bekommt jemand die kleinen bilder größer eingestellt? danke


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Mai 2010)

bitte


----------



## Hundeleine (12. Mai 2010)

Merci!


----------



## cyou (12. Mai 2010)

Kommt gut! Das Rot ist Geschmackssache aber sieht irgendwie doch nicht so übel aus  Was verbaust du für einen Steuersatz und Kefü? Nur so als Tipp... lies dir mal die letzten paar Seiten vom "Details 951" Thread durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (12. Mai 2010)

Goil! Aber mach die Decals ab. Die sehen am blauen 951 besonders schlecht aus


----------



## cubebiker (12. Mai 2010)

Papperlapapp, die Decals sind spitze und machen einen herrlichen Matchbox-Look!


----------



## Hundeleine (12. Mai 2010)

Ja die decals sind schon recht, unterstreicht den amilook balu weiß rot, ist aber wie alles halt geschmacksache.
habe meinem tollen händler die bilder der anschlagenden 40 gezeigt, hoffe er richtet des.
kommt noch ein roter elox. straitline vorbau mit weißem spank lenker und rot elox.sattelstange dran.


----------



## alex-66 (12. Mai 2010)

also ich finds geil, schlimmer sind die roten decals am weißen 951


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2010)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> habe meinem tollen händler die bilder der anschlagenden 40 gezeigt, hoffe er richtet des.



Was ist das Problem ?


----------



## ullertom (12. Mai 2010)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> Ja die decals sind schon recht, unterstreicht den amilook balu weiß rot, ist aber wie alles halt geschmacksache.
> habe meinem tollen händler die bilder der anschlagenden 40 gezeigt, hoffe er richtet des.
> kommt noch ein roter elox. straitline vorbau mit weißem spank lenker und rot elox.sattelstange dran.



Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt - schaut jetzt schon gut aus!!!
Mir gefällt der Amilook auch, mein Bike ist zwar kein Intense aber Flo hatte seine Finger mit im Spiel 



(ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz sooo bunt!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. Mai 2010)

ahh...wie hässlich! sorry!


----------



## cyou (13. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem ?



Siehe mein Beitrag ein paar Seiten vorher...


----------



## iRider (13. Mai 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt - schaut jetzt schon gut aus!!!
> Mir gefällt der Amilook auch, mein Bike ist zwar kein Intense aber Flo hatte seine Finger mit im Spiel
> (ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz sooo bunt!!!)



Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis es bricht.....


----------



## ullertom (13. Mai 2010)

jeder Rahmen kann brechen - muss aber nicht!!! Intense, Ellsworth, Specialized, Rotwild usw. usw. usw. haben da keine Ausnahmen!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Mai 2010)

mach sachen! man be8e die smileys


----------



## lago_freerider (17. Mai 2010)

So, mein 951 steht endlich fahrbereit. Was ich noch machen werde:
- Bremsleitungen kürzen
- evtl. weiße Laufräder (ich denke an die Trickstuff Quad DH)
- Direct Mount Vorbau (schon bestellt)
- 203er Bremsscheibe hinten

Und hier das Pic:






Gruß, Oli


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. Mai 2010)

Nur keine weißen Laufräder, so lassen!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Mai 2010)

sehr schönes bike aber bloß KEINE weißen laufräder!
ein anderer sattel wäre auch noch schön...
203er scheibe hinten brauchts nicht, weil die saint eh geht wie flack und wenn du das sehr lästige quietschen der bremsen wegbringen willst, dann fahr keine originalen scheiben sondern welche von avid!

cheers


----------



## lago_freerider (17. Mai 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sehr schönes bike aber bloß KEINE weißen laufräder!
> ein anderer sattel wäre auch noch schön...
> 203er scheibe hinten brauchts nicht, weil die saint eh geht wie flack und wenn du das sehr lästige quietschen der bremsen wegbringen willst, dann fahr keine originalen scheiben sondern welche von avid!
> cheers



@Laufräder: Mögt ihr alle keine weißen Laufräder??? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Bike mit weißem LRS etwas "farblos" daher kommt. Okay, FR2350 bleibt.

@Sattel: Der ist schick - schwarz/weiß. Muss erstmal bleiben, bis er abgefahren ist ;-)

@Bremsen: Habe das quiteschen mit den SwissStop Bremsbelängen in Griff bekommen. Aber danke für den Tipp mit den Avid-Scheiben.

So, jetzt muss ich mir die Wettervorhersage anschauen und gucken, an welchem Tag das Wetter mal mitspielt für einen Bikepark / Downhill-Einsatz.

Oli


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. Mai 2010)

ne weiße laufräder sind extrem pornös aber nicht an deinem bike, wo schon alles weiß ist!
so wies ist, passts perfekt von der farbgebung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (18. Mai 2010)

endlich seh ich mal ein weißes 951 mit schwarzen decals, habe meine hässlichen roten entfernt, schwarz sieht aber sehr passabel aus, wie biste mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden (geiles Ding, wa ) 
Laufräder würde ich auch so lassen und nen 135g SLR Sattel anbauen 
wat die alle mit ihren Bremsscheiben rumeiern, ne bloß keine 200er dat ist doch völlig egal, hab bei mir auch die großen dran


----------



## lago_freerider (18. Mai 2010)

Zum Dämpfer (genauer zum ganzen Bike) kann ich leider noch nicht zu viel sagen. Bisher nur kleine Einstellfahrten auf dem Feldweg und kleine Wald-Trails. Wird sich zeigen, wenn's mal übers grobe Geröll geht und die Drops mehr werden als ein Bunny Hop  Aber soweit fühlt sich alles gut an. Nur die Gabel ist noch so neu, dass sie echt schlecht anspricht. Das muss sich noch bessern!

PS: Wer weiß, wo ich Decals für das 951 bekommen kann - falls meine mal "abgenutzt" sind - insbes. am Hinterbau wird das schnell gehen.

Gruß, Oli


----------



## alex-66 (18. Mai 2010)

bei shocker Distr. kosten glaub ich zw. 40-50 EUR.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2010)

oder bei ebay.com, da gibts diverse ausführunge für wenig geld wenn ich mich erinnere...
schwarze laufräder find ich am schlichtesten und damit auch am passensten..zu viel weiß an nem bike finde ich auch zu arg...
falls jmd noch ne ti feder für sein 951 braucht..evtl ist da auch preislich noch was drin


----------



## Hundeleine (18. Mai 2010)

Ja Ja die des ist scho was mit der felgenfarbe hier mal noch zwei w Bikes 
bei  meinem altem m6 fand ichs echt schick aber mit der zeit habe ich dann doch was wilderes gebraucht!


----------



## Hundeleine (18. Mai 2010)

M6


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2010)

traurig !
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273742/cat/500


----------



## lago_freerider (18. Mai 2010)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> Ja Ja die des ist scho was mit der felgenfarbe hier mal noch zwei w Bikes
> bei  meinem altem m6 fand ichs echt schick aber mit der zeit habe ich dann doch was wilderes gebraucht!



Hey, sind die weißen Laufräder die DT EX 1750 ? Machen die denn an so einem Bike Sinn? Zwei Bedenken habe ich:
1. Felgenbreite. Halten da 2,5er Schlappen (z.B. Muddy Mary)? Immerhin haben die Felgen ja keine besonders fett Innenbreite.
2. Halten die auch 95 kg. Kampfgewicht im Downhill aus - also ich meine mehr als nur eine Abfahrt?

Gruß, Oli


----------



## Hundeleine (18. Mai 2010)

Kann da nur für die felgen vom m6 sprechen das waren spank die eigentlich schon mehr freerider lastig waren und ja sie sahen nach einer saison hartem DH  echt wüst aus total verdellt war aber nur eine optische angelegenheit reifen runterhopser oder übertriebene achter fehlanzeige 
dazu muss man aber sagen das ich in der 60 kg liga spiele drüfte bei dir dann schon anderst aussehen (und Fahrstil ?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. Mai 2010)

was zum spielen...
so nun gibbet frühstück danach wird geradelt.. sun is shining


----------



## alex-66 (22. Mai 2010)

leck mich doch am ars***, ist das geil , dachte immer das lapierre sehe geil aus aber das übertrifft ja alles


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Mai 2010)

good'ol M6! i like!  ...mir gefallen ja die simplen sticker pre 951 viel besser als die aktuelle grafik-spielerei *G*


----------



## Geax (23. Mai 2010)

kommt das polierte zufällig aus Graz ?


----------



## Hundeleine (23. Mai 2010)

Dickes dickes teil


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2010)

Einfach top, das M6 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (23. Mai 2010)

aus graz? wie meinen? 


...dein 951 is übrigens verdammt sexy in mattschwarz!


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Mai 2010)

Graz, Österreich u know


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2010)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> aus graz? wie meinen?
> 
> 
> ...dein 951 is übrigens verdammt sexy in mattschwarz!



Äh, wo ist ein schwarzer Golf ?


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Mai 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Graz, Österreich u know



aldä guggste mal in meine signatur links  ...deswegen frag ich.


...sexy golf @ geax fotoalbum.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Mai 2010)

soviel seh ich vom profil mim apfelfon nicht 
rahmen kommt aus graz weil 2nd oder 3rd hand oder so...da isser auch von rot auf superduperalupoliert gepimpt worden.


----------



## Datonate (25. Mai 2010)

lago_freerider schrieb:


> So, mein 951 steht endlich fahrbereit. Was ich noch machen werde:
> - Bremsleitungen kürzen
> - evtl. weiße Laufräder (ich denke an die Trickstuff Quad DH)
> - Direct Mount Vorbau (schon bestellt)
> ...


----------



## Geax (25. Mai 2010)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> aus graz? wie meinen?
> 
> 
> ...dein 951 is übrigens verdammt sexy in mattschwarz!



hehe , dankeschön !


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Mai 2010)

verdammt fährt eigentlich jemand noch normale räder? ...nur noch 951 soweit das auge reicht   


das weiß is auch echt schön. wenn auch nich gar so schön dezent  ...aber der sattel.... neeeeeh *G*


----------



## lago_freerider (25. Mai 2010)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> das weiß is auch echt schön. wenn auch nich gar so schön dezent  ...aber der sattel.... neeeeeh *G*



Ich nehme noch Vorschläge für einen "passenderen" Sattel an! 

Gruß, Oli


----------



## alex-66 (25. Mai 2010)

na der rest fährt ja demo , war letztens in hahnenklee da gabs nur mein 951 und mind. 15 Demo-Fahrer unter anderem DIESES EXEMPLAR:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti-Ritter (25. Mai 2010)

... weiter unten


----------



## neikless (25. Mai 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> na der rest fährt ja demo , war letztens in hahnenklee da gabs nur mein 951 und mind. 15 Demo-Fahrer unter anderem DIESES EXEMPLAR:



so sehen die demo und 951 rider doch immer aus (im besten fall )


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. Mai 2010)

ALso ich hab den lustigbunten Fahrer auch gesehen an dem Tag. Ich glaub auch, dass es da ne Sammelbestellung der Demos gegeben hat...


----------



## Geax (26. Mai 2010)

das demo dürft ja recht vernüftig sein ! 

Bin damals das erste 9er gefahren , so von dem her war der 4gelenker eh supi !

Aber nix gegen Vpp mit einem CCDB ! Also was besseres bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren !


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (26. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch immer noch ein Intense Thread oder ?!


----------



## alex-66 (26. Mai 2010)

bin vorher auch ein Demo 7 gefahren, aber als ich die ersten Bilder vom 951 gesehen hab war klar das es nur ein Bike gibt


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2010)

Super M6 !


----------



## freireiter82 (26. Mai 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> na der rest fährt ja demo , war letztens in hahnenklee da gabs nur mein 951 und mind. 15 Demo-Fahrer unter anderem DIESES EXEMPLAR:


 
hey, da war ich dabei... arbeiten alle in nen shop der specialized vertreibt, und daher die vielen demo´s und der in dem oldshoollook ist einer unserer besten kunden 

grüße, freireiter82


----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich fand den Look cool, als alter Cannondale-Fan. War schon oldschool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (26. Mai 2010)

ach guck mal wie viele demo-fahrer im intense-thread schauen . war seit dem ich mein demo verkauft hab nicht mehr auf der anderen seite des flusses 

keep riding egal mit was, hauptsache wir haben alle spaß


----------



## Single (26. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand von euch ne Titanfeder von Cane Creek auf dem CCDB oder welche habt ihr drauf stecken?


----------



## lago_freerider (26. Mai 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ne Titanfeder von Cane Creek auf dem CCDB oder welche habt ihr drauf stecken?



Jo, fahre eine 600er NukeProof. Die passt für mein Gewicht und für den Dämpfer einwandfrei.

Oli


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ne Titanfeder von Cane Creek auf dem CCDB oder welche habt ihr drauf stecken?



cane creek titanfedern kommen von dsp racing products .(steht auch auf der cane creek seite - oder der dsp.)

so eine ist bei mir drauf, und die passt eins a. 
einzig ist die etwas lang in 550 x 2.80 - 
500 x 2.80 kann man noch ohne zusammendrücken auf nem 222 ccdb montieren


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (26. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Super M6 !



Danke


----------



## pEju (26. Mai 2010)

wie machen sich eigentlich die intense reifen? lohnen die sich mal abwechslungshalber zu den minions?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (27. Mai 2010)




----------



## alex-66 (27. Mai 2010)

erkläre mal den lachausbruch würde mich auch interessieren. Habe auch ne 600 Nukeproof im CCDB bei 83kg Körperlicher Muskelmasse


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2010)

Eine 600er bei 83kg Fahrergewicht ? Das kommt mir viel zu viel vor.
Schon mal hier geschaut: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx ?
Zur groben Orientierung.


----------



## lago_freerider (27. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Eine 600er bei 83kg Fahrergewicht ? Das kommt mir viel zu viel vor.
> Schon mal hier geschaut: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx ?
> Zur groben Orientierung.



Naja, die Orientierung teile ich nicht. Gem. der Daten müsste ich im 951er bei 94 kg Kampfgewicht und "plüschiger" Federung eine 400er Feder einbauen. Nunja, ich fahre dennoch eine 600er (habe auch schon ein 550er probiert, aber da liege ich bei 40% Sag) und bin zufrieden. Wobei: Ich denke bei 10 kg weniger würde ich die 550er fahren ... ich arbeite daran ;-)

Oli


----------



## deimudder (27. Mai 2010)

Der Federrechner ist Murks! Gemäß dem Rechner bräuchte ich ne 325er Feder. Habe ne 400er und bin bei den angegeben 35% Sag.


----------



## cyou (27. Mai 2010)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> wie machen sich eigentlich die intense reifen? lohnen die sich mal abwechslungshalber zu den minions?


 
Hab vorne und hinten die Intense FRO LITE Edge drauf und find die Dinger nicht schlecht. Bin bis jetzt auch immer mit Minion und HighRoller gefahren, merke aber derzeit keinen Unterschied. Allerdings konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht ausgiebig testen...


----------



## alex-66 (27. Mai 2010)

der Rechner ist totaler Schrott, da gabs schonmal eine Diskussion, serienmäßig war bei mir im ccdb eine 500 drin und da hatte ich mind. 60% Sag


----------



## deimudder (27. Mai 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> der Rechner ist totaler Schrott, da gabs schonmal eine Diskussion, serienmäßig war bei mir im ccdb eine 500 drin und da hatte ich mind. 60% Sag


 
dickes Kind


----------



## alex-66 (27. Mai 2010)

sind die gene  war grad im Keller sind doch nur 550, also nimm das sofort wieder zurück


----------



## stylehead (30. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juni 2010)

schickes socom... eben erst xehn...

bored aufgrund von nem blauen fuß, daher heute mal ein wenig geputzt und hr gewexxelt:





und n bissi s wohnzimmer gepimpt:


----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. Juni 2010)

schicke bikes!
das kettenblatt vorne am dhler ist ja mal übel...was ist das für eines? 42er?


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juni 2010)

38...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. Juni 2010)

nur ein 38er? naja wird wohl an der schwarzen kefü liegen...


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Juni 2010)

jepp denke ich auch. fahre am dh´ler immer ein 38er.


----------



## biking Ruuulezz (21. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem.
Gewicht ca 15,5 kg


----------



## whigger (21. Juni 2010)

Die Farbkombi finde ich immer noch einfach nur super gelungen! Sehr geil! Was sind denn das für Felgen? Ich überlege mir nämlich auch neue zu holen und hätte auch gern blaue. 

Von Superstar Components kommen jetzt im Juli neue raus, die werde ich mir dann mal ansehen...

Grüße


----------



## stylehead (21. Juni 2010)

@bachi:

Danke.   
Dein M6 ist wirklich der absolute Abriss, gefällt mir supergut!






Update:

Thomson X4 / Reverse Fli-XXL / Code Zange / Dämpfer richtig rum


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Juni 2010)

stylehead schrieb:


> @bachi:
> 
> Dein M6 ist wirklich der absolute Abriss, gefällt mir supergut!



für nen fairen preis würde ich es zugunsten eines m9´s auch hergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking Ruuulezz (21. Juni 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi finde ich immer noch einfach nur super gelungen! Sehr geil! Was sind denn das für Felgen? Ich überlege mir nämlich auch neue zu holen und hätte auch gern blaue.
> 
> Von Superstar Components kommen jetzt im Juli neue raus, die werde ich mir dann mal ansehen...
> 
> Grüße



Die sind von Alutech.


----------



## softbiker (23. Juni 2010)

biking Ruuulezz schrieb:


> Die sind von Alutech.



Kauf dir ne Alexrims Supra D. Die gibts auch in blau. Unter 600g und voll DH-tauglich


----------



## Mr.A (23. Juni 2010)

welcher online-shop bietet den LRS mit der Supra D an?
( custom, also mit selbstgewählter Nabe etc. )
Würde die Felge auch mal gerne testen.


----------



## whigger (23. Juni 2010)

Die Supra D weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe mal die hier ins Auge gefasst...


----------



## softbiker (24. Juni 2010)

Sieht mir fast nach ner Mavic-Felge aus. 29mm Maulweite ist mal ne Ansage. Da kannste ordentliche Schlappen fahren. Was mich allerdings irritiert sind die 610g der Felge. Das kommt sicherlich nicht von den kleinen Löchern die neben den Nippellöchern gebohrt sind.
Die Naben kommen von Atomlab bzw. dem gleichen Hersteller. Der Preis dafür ist echt heiß.
Denke mit dem LRS kannste anfänglich nix verkehrt machen da man von Sapim-Speichen und Nippel bis zum Freilauf ja eh alles einzeln bekommt.
Die Lager sind sowas von Wurst, die kannste überall kaufen.
Ich würds wagen. Sieht optisch auch nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## hacke242 (24. Juni 2010)

liebe gaymeinde, hier kommt ein kleines forken-update:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (24. Juni 2010)

funzt übrigens super!


----------



## MT3ike (25. Juni 2010)

Schaut ja richtig sexy aus mit der neuen fox!


----------



## softbiker (25. Juni 2010)

Das Teil ist mal ne Wucht. Nur das grau (ist das works-raw?) mag mir nicht so gefallen. Wären das Teil grün wüsste ich wo ich morgen einbrechen muss.
Sehr sehr schönes Gerät


----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

ich finds super in raw ! grün ist auch gut stimmt !


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2010)

Super ! Ein "normaler" Lenker würde mir noch mehr taugen.


----------



## cubebiker (25. Juni 2010)

Neeee, der Flatbar sieht geil aus und fährt sich auch richtig geil!
Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

ist eben mode aber normaler lenker würde mir auch besser taugen ... 
in optik und funktion mag ich die ganz flachen nicht so sehr egal top bike !


----------



## hacke242 (25. Juni 2010)

mode, ...hmmmmm. vielmehr hat die industrie gemerkt, das es bitter notwendig war, mal lenker zu produzieren die breiter sind als 700mm. mich flasht einfach die performance.
peace.


----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

breit ist gut !
 760mm und 1" rise passt mir einfach perfekt und sieht dazu noch besser aus als Omas Besenstiel ... just kiddin´

mit mode meine ich das es immer dinge gibt die gerade in sind 
z.Z. eben flatbar, neck collars oder ohne Handschuhe fahren ...
muss jeder selbst entscheiden was für wen persönlich sinnvoll ist ...

wunder mich dann nur wieso es rider gibt die unterm flatbar einen spacer turm haben (sinnfrei)  Mode-Fanboys


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> breit ist gut !



sagt meine freundin auch  allerdings auch länge und technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (25. Juni 2010)

das 951 taugt 
bis auf diesen lenker


----------



## hacke242 (25. Juni 2010)

@neikless: in der tat sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden.
(in winterberg brach sich kürzlich ein "modebewußter fahrer" mit seinem leatt brace die wirbel weil er kein savety-jacket drunter trug. der sitzt jetzt im rolli).


----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

das ist echt heavy !

... wünsche ich wirklich niemanden,
auch denen nicht die selbst schuld sind.


----------



## hacke242 (25. Juni 2010)

es ist halt echt ne komische entwicklung, auf der einen seite genickschutz und dann ohne handschuhe. hmmmmm. vielleicht sollten die pros auch etwas darauf achten, dass sie eine gewisse vorbildfunktion haben, speziell für all die jungen nachwuchsfaher.


----------



## deimudder (25. Juni 2010)

Das ist Käse. Habe mit seinem Kumpel am Start gequatscht. Beim Sturz hatte er LB + SJ an. Dank LB hat er überlebt. Der Arzt hat der Freundin gesagt, dass ohne LB er tod wäre. LB kann ohne SJ eigentlich nur das Schlüsselbein brechen.

Zur Mode. LB trage ich immer. SJ nur auf Rennen oder auf Strecken, die ich nicht 100%ig kenne. Handschuhe trage ich immer, da ich Schweißkriffel habe. Ich hab nen Flatbar ausprobiert, aber das geht bei meinem zertrümmerten Handgelenk nicht, da er zu wenig Backsweep hat. Fahre jetzt den Spank Spike Evo mit 1,5" Rise. Flach genug und gekröpft genug um das 951 zum Manuel zu kriegen.

Um aufs bike zurückzukommen:

Dreh den Lenker etwas. MM ist der zu weit nach unten geneigt. Ansonsten


----------



## hacke242 (25. Juni 2010)

... na dann kann man doch nur froh sein, das alles nur ein "gerücht" vor ort war.
ride on (egal wie).


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto:


----------



## monoid (7. Juli 2010)

socom


----------



## monoid (8. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (8. Juli 2010)

Doch wieder ein 951 geholt, nun mal entscheiden ob er bleib, oder das ich es wieder verkaufe, und warte aufs M9 oder Carbon SC V10


----------



## metalfreak (8. Juli 2010)




----------



## neikless (8. Juli 2010)

sieht richtig schön evil aus ... nur schade das die dorado (flex o rado)
 so flex´t und sich so leicht verdreht ... 
würde mich echt nerven gesammtbild geht aber richtig steil !


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (8. Juli 2010)

mit kowa hats mir dev. besser gefallen


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> sieht richtig schön evil aus ... nur schade das die dorado (flex o rado)
> so flex´t und sich so leicht verdreht ...



Ist das echt so schlimm bei der neuen Dorado ?


----------



## neikless (8. Juli 2010)

also bei der von nem kumpel ist das schon recht heftig ja , hätte ich auch nicht erwartet,
er steht drauf und nimmt es in kauf aber ich wäre da sehr enttäuscht vor allem bei den preisen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (8. Juli 2010)

naja ich werde sehn was die dorado an steifigkeit mitbringt. am wochenende wird sie mal in rittershausen eingefahren. das eine USD gabel mehr flext als "normale" ist klar da eine brücke fehlt, aber trotzdem wird es nicht so krass sein wie bei ner shiver sc um mehr steifigkeit zu bekommen müsste man die rohrdurchmesser vergrößern, aber dann gehts zu stark richtung mx wie z.b. bei der kowa gf mit 40mm!!! standrohren was schon gut dick ist für ne USD.


----------



## Crak (8. Juli 2010)

sieht richtig gut aus...und ja die alu flext gut, da ist die carbon einiges steifer. aber sonst hat die gabel einfach eine mega performance


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. Juli 2010)

bin die carbon jetzt 3 wochen gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass die performance schon nicht schlecht ist aber die gabel viel zu viel flext! ich konnte damit nicht wirklich fahren...
die hat sich selbst den weg gesucht und in engen kurven, wo man viel druck am vorderrad hat, wirft sie sich auch schnell über den lenker, weil sie sich zu stark verwindet!
meine meinung: für racer nicht so das optimum, da man einfach zu wenig kontrolle vorne besitzt und bei dem preis eigentlich ne frechheit sowas zu verkaufen! sorry!

duck und weg!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an ! Aber dass sich die Gabel quasi nicht fahren läßt, bezweifle ich schon etwas !


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. Juli 2010)

sicher kann man damit fahren aber das flexen macht einen so unsicher, wodurch man automatisch langsamer fährt! 
es sei denn du travelst die gabel, dann ist sie noch einigermaßen gut fahrbar...
diese 2 cm spürst du enorm in der torsion!


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Juli 2010)

MATTSCHWARZES 951... MUSS.... HABEN.... OHNE  OBERROHRSTICKER..... WAAAH WIE GEIL!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2010)




----------



## williskip (13. Juli 2010)

sehr hübsches 951 metalfreak  die dorado passt echt super ins konzept


----------



## metalfreak (14. Juli 2010)

durfte die gabel ja ausgiebig in rittershausen testen. strecke war sehr steil und technisch. vom flex bekam ich eher weniger was mit und ist nicht weiter negativ aufgefallen. nach den 3 tagen lief die gabel auch schon SUPER!!! ein kleines manko hab ich aber bereits gefunden: die schraube der achse war ein wenig zu fest und drehte sich rund beim versuch sie zu öffnen. musste am ende die schraube ausfeilen. leider ging dabei auch das gewinde in der achse hinüber ( meine schuld ). ABER ich finde die schraube ist aus einem zu weichen material. heute ging die neue achse bei crc raus. hoffe die passt  dann gehts weiter mit testen und ggf. gibts einen bericht


----------



## Monster666 (19. Juli 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (22. Juli 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/697392]
	
[/URL]

Das mit Abstand spaßigste Bike, dass ich jemals hatte. 
Hier mal in Willingen am Anfang eines großartigen Tages. 
Zuerst hatte ich die e thirteen lg1+ dran. Jedoch ließ sie sich nicht in die richtige Position platzieren und die Kettenlinie war auch nicht sauber.
Danach kam die Gamut und die passt wie eine Eins.


----------



## Christiaan (22. Juli 2010)

Welches Model vom Gamut ist das?

Auf wieviel FW steht die Gabel? 80mm? Sieht gut aus, bleibt ein super rad!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juli 2010)

Schaut aus wie die Gamut P30 für 36 t.


----------



## Matte (22. Juli 2010)

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank!

Ja, das ist die P30 für 36t. Allerdings musste ich die Schraube der Führungsrolle etwas kürzen. Habe sie dann mit Locktite gesichert und seitdem läuft alles tadellos.

Und die Gabel steht bei circa 110mm.


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Juli 2010)

FINALLY - here's mine, 951 FRO in SIGNAL-BLUE (size 'M'), CANE CREEK Headset, STRAITLINE headset+pedals, SPANK "spike" bar (5mm rise / 777mm wide), SAINT hubs + cranks + brakes + shifting, JAGWIRE brakewire, ATOMLAB rims, CHROMAG saddle, LIZARD SKINS grips, MAXXIS Minion 2.5 tires (F/R). All white & blue... 19kg


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juli 2010)

vor der abfahrt hats noch geglänzt:


----------



## Crak (24. Juli 2010)

will ich ganz unbedingt haben!


----------



## haha (25. Juli 2010)

vollendete ausbaustufe..
revox mit manitou TI
saint bremsen
twenty6 prerunner pedale
syntace vector 780
carbocage proto
portion schlamm


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (25. Juli 2010)

hier ma wieder seit langem mein tazer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (25. Juli 2010)

mal ein besseres pic und vollgesudelt


----------



## Monster666 (25. Juli 2010)

Nun mit neuer Gabel


----------



## metalfreak (25. Juli 2010)

zufrieden mit der gabel?


----------



## Monster666 (25. Juli 2010)

gibt nix geileres, sollte nur noch n vernünftigen Rahmen haben


----------



## Christiaan (26. Juli 2010)

So mal ein kleine update, andere gabel, dampfer, schalthebel und Schaltwerk


----------



## metalfreak (26. Juli 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> So mal ein kleine update, andere gabel, dampfer, schalthebel und Schaltwerk



I LOVE IT!!!  sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (26. Juli 2010)

@Christiaan: Wie immer: sehr geiles Rad


----------



## Geax (26. Juli 2010)

mit der dorado schaut des zimli hoch vorne aus ... täuschung ?


----------



## Monster666 (26. Juli 2010)

ist ne täuschung, die baut gleich hoch wie viele andere Hersteller.
bei meinem Uzzi siehts nur so hoch aus dank Spacer unter der Oberen Gabelbrücke.


----------



## teatimetom (28. Juli 2010)

haha schrieb:


> vollendete ausbaustufe..
> revox mit manitou TI
> saint bremsen
> twenty6 prerunner pedale
> ...



sieht mir aus wie samstag spizak bei regen  
hast deine alte carbocage geliefert ?
mfg


----------



## haha (28. Juli 2010)

jo, war Samstag in Spicak..
die Carbo 4x hat letztes Jahr in PDS dran glauben müssen. War aber meine Schuld..


----------



## samsnatch13 (28. Juli 2010)

Dem neuen 77Designz direct mount stem









[/URL]


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## fabs8 (31. Juli 2010)

Tazer geht besser


----------



## Christiaan (31. Juli 2010)

so endlich Fertig, nur noch leitungen kurzen, und Gabel kurzen


----------



## Trickz (31. Juli 2010)

perfekt, sowas wird auch meine nächste anschaffung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (4. August 2010)

ich bin noch mal so frei. auch wens erst ne seite zuvor war


----------



## Monster666 (4. August 2010)

@S.T.A.L.K.E.R: 
geiles Pic, hast den passenden Hintergrund gefunden.


----------



## samsnatch13 (7. August 2010)

Der letzter Fase:













Specs:

Frame: 		Intense Socom M with slacker drop-outs
Shock: 		Elka Stage 5 with Nukeproof Ti. Spring
Fork: 		        Rock Shox Boxxer Team 10
Brakes:		Hope Mono 6 with F-203mm and R-183mm discs.
Headset:	        E13 reducer cups and CC bearings
Wheels:             Chris King 20mm-150mm hubs, Mavic EX729 and DT-swiss  
                        Alpine III
Seatpost:	        Thomson Elite
Saddle:		Selle Italia SLR
Cranks:		Race Face Atlas FR 170mm
BB:		        Chris King BB-MTB 73mm
Pedals:		DMR V12 Mag. With Ti spindles
Chainguide:	        MRP G2
Chain:		KMC X9 SL
Derailleur:	        SRAM X0
Stem:		77 Designz
Handlebars:	        Race Face Atlas FR with Odi Intense grips
Cassette:	        SRAM PG970 
Chainring:	        E13 G-Ring 39T with KCNC Screws 
Tires: 		Schwalbe Wicked Will 2.35 (foldable)
Cabling:	        Jagwire L3

Weight:		16.2kg / 35.70lbs


----------



## Trickz (7. August 2010)

supergeile maschine 
die andern räder auf dieser seite sind auch top!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2010)

perfekt!


----------



## Shamus (10. August 2010)

11.8kg


----------



## Hundeleine (11. August 2010)

Da is es


----------



## DrMainhattan (11. August 2010)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> Da is es



nice - was issn das für ein lenker?


----------



## Hundeleine (11. August 2010)

777 evo flat von spank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (11. August 2010)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> 777 evo flat von spank



ach so - den hab ich auch drauf


----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. August 2010)

Das grüne is super!


----------



## Personaltrainer (11. August 2010)

Hundeleine schrieb:


> Da is es



Denn hatte ich auch drauf ist jetzt auf meinem Freerider und auf meinem 951 ist jetzt ein Raceface Atlas drauf. 

Und was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## Hundeleine (11. August 2010)

Kamikaze Sixpack und halten super!


----------



## Monster666 (13. August 2010)

Ich seh schon, es mangelt an Klassikern, da muss ich meins auch mal reistellen


----------



## BlueW8 (19. August 2010)

Das M3 ist ja traumhaft.

Ich suche eine 3.5 x 250 Feder für meinen Revox. Hat da jemand was?

Dank euch.

Nächte Woche gibt's dann auch mal ein Bild von meinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. August 2010)

Neu Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi:


----------



## Monster666 (19. August 2010)

@BlueW8:
Danke dir,
wegen deiner Feder: schau mal bei diverse-mfg.com rein (Ti Federn für 200 Dollar)


----------



## ibis (22. August 2010)

Bekommt leider zu wenig Auslauf  ....
neu sind die KeFü und Kurbel und Pedals.. um die 14,85 Kg wiegts nun


----------



## metalfreak (23. August 2010)

ibis schrieb:


> Bekommt leider zu wenig Auslauf  ....
> neu sind die KeFü und Kurbel und Pedals.. um die 14,85 Kg wiegts nun



wenns zu wenig auslauf bekommt verkauf mir den rahmen


----------



## bachmayeah (23. August 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:
			
		

> wenns zu wenig auslauf bekommt verkauf mir den rahmen


wenn der preis stimmt


----------



## metalfreak (23. August 2010)

wäre ein toller nachfolger für mein sx rahmen, welcher demnächst im bikemarkt zu finden sein wird


----------



## °Fahreinheit (23. August 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> wenns zu wenig auslauf bekommt verkauf mir den rahmen


Naja, wird ja nicht schlecht...


----------



## BlueW8 (23. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> @BlueW8:
> Danke dir,
> wegen deiner Feder: schau mal bei diverse-mfg.com rein (Ti Federn für 200 Dollar)



Dank dir für den Tip.
$200 klingt zwar gut, aber nur um mal ne 250er zu testen dann doch zu viel.

Ich hab im Mom ne 300er drin aber ich hab das Gefühl, das ich mit 72 kg nicht genug SAG zusammenkrieg...

Deshalb wollte ich erstmal ne Stahlfeder testen. Vielleicht ist sie ja auch zu Weich.


----------



## BlueW8 (23. August 2010)

Zurück zum wesentlichen:












Das ist die birherige Ausbaustufe. Ende der Woche wird hoffentlich eine Modifikation stattfinden...

Wie das so ist mit Rennfahrzeugen: Sie sind niemals fertig!


----------



## metalfreak (23. August 2010)

optisch nicht mein geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (23. August 2010)

Ou maan, mit den goldenen Felgen voll in die S******* gegriffen, Sorry...


----------



## bachmayeah (23. August 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> wäre ein toller nachfolger für mein sx rahmen, welcher demnächst im bikemarkt zu finden sein wird



vor allem würds gut zum951 passen


----------



## metalfreak (23. August 2010)

das sowieso 

also wenn die gute uzzi noch da ist wenn mein sx weg is hättest du dann offieziell nen kunden


----------



## san_andreas (23. August 2010)

Bis auf die Felgen schönes M6. Schwarzer LRS + Decals, dann super.


----------



## BlueW8 (23. August 2010)

Was ist denn falsch an den Felgen?
Stört nur die Farbe oder müssen es diese sinnlosen Crank Brothers Dinger sein? Oder Deemax?

Egal, ich mags!


PS: Decals kommen nur drauf, wenn ich gesponsort werde (als wenn das je passieren würde...). Wozu soll ich mir den Namen einer Firma auf's Bike kleben, wenn ich denen schon Geld für ihre Produkte geben muss?


----------



## BlueW8 (23. August 2010)

Ich weiß, ihr seid nur neidisch, weil ihr nur 951 fahren dürft...


----------



## TeeWorks (24. August 2010)

Sonst gehts gut oder?

..dekadenter laden is das hier geworden.


----------



## metalfreak (24. August 2010)

naja es geht nicht um dekadenz, sondern nur darum, dass uns der rahmen ohne decals zu clean wirkt und die goldenen parts überhaupt nicht hinzupassen. das gold ist da dekadenter als die user hier im thread


----------



## Kuwahades (24. August 2010)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Zurück zum wesentlichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht doch so  sehr gut so aus !
auch ziemlich schlicht, wenns was zu bemängeln gäbe wäre es die Farbe der Sattelstütze und vielleicht noch die des Lenkers.
Die nicht wirklich zum "weissgold" Gesamteindruck passen.
Aber alles in allen ein sehr schönes cleanes Bike. 

Aufkleber von der Gabel noch runter ?

wäre auch schlimm, wenn alle gleich aussehen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonGeilo (24. August 2010)

Also ich finde das M6 eigentlich sehr hübsch...mal was anderes 

Dann will ich meins auch mal vorstellen:




und mal eine andere Perspektive:





EDIT: Ja ich kann mir vorstellen das einige hier von roten Intense Rädern übersättigt sind


----------



## °Fahreinheit (24. August 2010)

Also ein rotes SS is ja nun wirklich doof.


----------



## Geißbock__ (24. August 2010)

Hier mal meine Version des Socoms im aktuellen Aufbau!


----------



## softbiker (24. August 2010)

@dongeilo
Das Rote ist sehr schön.
Nur was da Rocket-Ron-Reifen drauf machen 
BTW wie fahren die sich denn, ich such auch einen leichtlaufenden


----------



## agrohardtail (24. August 2010)

vllt nimmt er den namen des bikes auch wörtlich  und da gehen die reifen mmn i.o.
ausserdem sieht man ja auch auf dme oberen bild das er reifen je nach strecke wechselt 

btw das ss ist verdammt delicious


----------



## Kuwahades (24. August 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Version des Socoms im aktuellen Aufbau!



... sehr schön !
was machen denn die alten Knochen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (24. August 2010)

Rippe gebrochen und Oberschenkel schwarz-blau.
Grüße aus Rosbach


----------



## Kuwahades (24. August 2010)

Ei Caramba !
Na dann Gute Besserung !


----------



## DonGeilo (24. August 2010)

> Nur was da Rocket-Ron-Reifen drauf machen


Ja ich habe die Rocket Ron noch vom Fourcross über und zu dem Zeitpunkt keine anderen zur Hand gehabt. Fahre sonst die Fat Alberts und bei schwereren Bedingungen habe ich Muddy-Marys drauf.
Finde das bei Freeride/Slopestyle solche Reifen ausreichen, solange keine übermäßig fetten Stein/Wurzelpassagen denn besonders Pannensicher sind die nich. Dafür halt schön leicht


----------



## Monster666 (24. August 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> naja es geht nicht um dekadenz, sondern nur darum, dass uns der rahmen ohne decals zu clean wirkt und die goldenen parts überhaupt nicht hinzupassen. das gold ist da dekadenter als die user hier im thread


nicht ganz; Rahmen ohne Decals: Ja.
Goldene Felgen: Nein.
Goldene Naben find ich nicht schlecht, es sollte meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht zuviel Gold sein.


----------



## Monster666 (24. August 2010)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ihr seid nur neidisch, weil ihr nur 951 fahren dürft...


Wer 951 fährt ist selbst schuld


----------



## BlueW8 (24. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Wer 951 fährt ist selbst schuld



Word!

Nein im Ernst:
Ich hab hier schon einige schöne 951er gesehen. Z.B. das blaue mit der BOS Single Crown Gabel oder das stealth-artige mit der Dorado.

Ich mag die 951.

Die M-Serie ist bei Intense halt eine feste Instanz. Vom ersten M1 über all die Rennversionen, Prototypen und Evos waren die immer einfach nur geil!

Ich bin mal auf die ersten M9s hier gespannt....

Ob sich jemand traut, eines mit gelben Teamparts aufzubauen?


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Socom im finalen Zustand vor der Abreise nach Whistler. Nur zum LRS wechseln war ich zu faul:


----------



## san_andreas (24. August 2010)

Sehr schön ! (Bis auf Hinterrad u. Kleiderbügel)


----------



## °Fahreinheit (24. August 2010)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Word!
> 
> 
> Die M-Serie ist bei Intense halt eine feste Instanz. Vom ersten M1 über all die Rennversionen, Prototypen und Evos waren die immer einfach nur geil!



Is aber halt alles wuchtiger, schwerer und halt eigentlich nur für wirklich heftige und schnelle Kurse zu gebrauchen. Braucht halt nicht jeder.


----------



## TeeWorks (24. August 2010)

mal wieder etwas jetzt wohl schon oldschooliges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (24. August 2010)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Word!
> 
> Nein im Ernst:
> Ich hab hier schon einige schöne 951er gesehen. Z.B. das blaue mit der BOS Single Crown Gabel oder das stealth-artige mit der Dorado.
> ...



Mir gefällt der Rahmen auch aber es haben soo viele Leute das 951 gekauft und so billig aufgebaut, das kanns nicht sein!?


----------



## Monster666 (24. August 2010)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Is aber halt alles wuchtiger, schwerer und halt eigentlich nur für wirklich heftige und schnelle Kurse zu gebrauchen. Braucht halt nicht jeder.



Schwerer????
mein M3 ist leichter als viele 951 FRO!

PS: ich hab nicht aufs gewicht geachtet.


----------



## metalfreak (24. August 2010)

mein 951 ma in döörtie


----------



## splatternick (24. August 2010)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Also ein rotes SS is ja nun wirklich doof.


----------



## BlueW8 (24. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Rahmen auch aber es haben soo viele Leute das 951 gekauft und so billig aufgebaut, das kanns nicht sein!?



Naja, so ist es doch immer.

Eben ist ein Teil noch angesagt und man muss einfach Double Wide, Boxxer WC, Gazza 3.0, Kooka, Spinergy, Dorado oder was weiß ich fahren. Gestern wurde noch in allen Farben eloxiert, jetzt bitte wieder nur schwarz.

Heute kriegst du noch ein High Five für deinen Flatbar, morgen macht man sich darüber lustig, weil man wieder Rennradlenker in DH fährt we John Tomac...

Ich würd auch die 951 von den Beispielbildern auf der Intense HP nehmen.


----------



## TeeWorks (24. August 2010)

au ja dann freu ich mich schon wenn keiner mehr Intense fährt. In genau diesem moment werd ich dann meine wildsau in ein 951 eintauschen.


----------



## Kuwahades (25. August 2010)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> mal wieder etwas jetzt wohl schon oldschooliges...



Sehr schön !


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2010)

Sehr schönes 6.6 !
Das 951 in schlammbraun kommt auch gut !


----------



## LautSprecher (25. August 2010)

Das 6.6 ist eines der schönsten das ich je gesehen habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (25. August 2010)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> au ja dann freu ich mich schon wenn keiner mehr Intense fährt. In genau diesem moment werd ich dann meine wildsau in ein 951 eintauschen.


  1. wird das nie der Fall sein und 2. ists ein schwerer Feler


----------



## TeeWorks (25. August 2010)

schwerer Fehler   ...richtig, es zeugt wirklich von wahrer Dummheit so viel Geld für nen Bikerahmen auszugeben


----------



## Monster666 (25. August 2010)

dein Alutech wird auch nich das billigste sein, oder?

zudem ist EU eh voll überteuert 
Beispiel M9 FRO 

USA 2999 Dollar

EU ca. 3000 Euro


----------



## Shamus (25. August 2010)




----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> dein Alutech wird auch nich das billigste sein, oder?
> 
> zudem ist EU eh voll überteuert
> Beispiel M9 FRO
> ...




Da hast du schon recht. Leider richtet sich der Preis nicht nach dem Aufpreis für Zoll, Mwst und Transport, sondern eben auch nach dem vermuteten erzielbaren Preis im "Zielland". Da Deutschland als sehr kaufkräftig gilt, versucht man dort eben einen möglichst hohen Preis zu erzielen.
Umgekehrt funktioniert das anscheinend nicht: ein gutes Beispiel sind Nicolai Bikes, die werden in den USA auch zu dort marktgerechten Preisen verkauft.


----------



## evil_rider (25. August 2010)

und aus diesen grund kauft man lieber in kanada und hat lebenslange garantie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (25. August 2010)

najo billig wars nich, aber sicher nich intense-like. 



evil_rider schrieb:


> und aus diesen grund kauft man lieber in kanada und hat lebenslange garantie!



i like 


...nettes tracer!


----------



## ibislover (25. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> dein Alutech wird auch nich das billigste sein, oder?
> 
> zudem ist EU eh voll überteuert
> Beispiel M9 FRO
> ...





san_andreas schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht. Leider richtet sich der Preis nicht nach dem Aufpreis für Zoll, Mwst und Transport, sondern eben auch nach dem vermuteten erzielbaren Preis im "Zielland". Da Deutschland als sehr kaufkräftig gilt, versucht man dort eben einen möglichst hohen Preis zu erzielen.
> Umgekehrt funktioniert das anscheinend nicht: ein gutes Beispiel sind Nicolai Bikes, die werden in den USA auch zu dort marktgerechten Preisen verkauft.


helft mir mal auf die sprünge...

$2999 in EUR umgerechnet + transport und 25% steuern und zoll ergibt doch 3000.

das intense die 25% steuern und zoll beim ek für den importeur nicht abzieht ist ja wohl klar.
oder wie fändet ihr es fair gerechnet (nicht sarkastisch gemeint!)?


----------



## Monster666 (25. August 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> helft mir mal auf die sprünge...
> 
> $2999 in EUR umgerechnet + transport und 25% steuern und zoll ergibt doch 3000.
> 
> ...



Also ich als Schweizer spare da immernoch 800 Franken...
in DE wird wohl auch noch was um die 300-400 Euro übrigbleiben?

Denkst du ernsthaft das der Importeur nichts an nem Rahmen verdiehnt?


----------



## Monster666 (25. August 2010)

Shamus schrieb:


>



ein sehr schönes Gerät.

ist das ne spezialfarbe? welche?


----------



## ibislover (25. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Also ich als Schweizer spare da immernoch 800 Franken...
> in DE wird wohl auch noch was um die 300-400 Euro übrigbleiben?
> 
> Denkst du ernsthaft das der Importeur nichts an nem Rahmen verdiehnt?


hab ich das geschrieben?
nach meiner rechnung das gleiche wie der händler in us of a in dollar, nur eben in euro.
wenn er an shops verkauft nen tacken weniger oder er bekommt importeurrabatt und/oder machts über die masse.


----------



## TeeWorks (25. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> ein sehr schönes Gerät.
> 
> ist das ne spezialfarbe? welche?




works red i suppose.


----------



## Monster666 (26. August 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> hab ich das geschrieben?
> nach meiner rechnung das gleiche wie der händler in us of a in dollar, nur eben in euro.
> wenn er an shops verkauft nen tacken weniger oder er bekommt importeurrabatt und/oder machts über die masse.



du hast geschrieben das der Importeur die 25% Steurn nicht bezahlt/ bezahlen muss, also muss der Importeur unter dem EK sein, denn der Importeur ist nicht Gratis sowie auch der Shop will was verdiehnen....

Oke Intense hat sehr hohe EK`s, aber deine Rechnung geht mMn nicht auf...


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2010)

@ibislover: Der Importeur zahlt doch nicht den amerikanischen Verkaufspreis + Zoll + Versand + Steuern, sondern hat einen bestimmten Einkaufspreis. Insofern stimmt Deine Rechnung nicht ganz.
Momentan ist aber das Verhältnis von Ami Vk zu deutschem Vk wegen des Dollar/Euro-Wechselkurses nicht soooo schlecht. Die Intense Preis sind ja mit dem neuen Vertrieb auch etwas zurückgegangen, habe ich zumindest den Eindruck.
So sind sie mit heimischen High End Produkten (Nicolai, Alutech) jetzt ungefähr vergleichbar und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch der Sinn für den Kunden.


----------



## ibislover (26. August 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> ...das intense die 25% steuern und zoll beim *ek* für den importeur...





san_andreas schrieb:


> @ibislover: Der Importeur zahlt doch nicht den amerikanischen Verkaufspreis + Zoll + Versand + Steuern, sondern hat einen bestimmten Einkaufspreis...


lesen!!


----------



## ibislover (26. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> du hast geschrieben das der Importeur die 25% Steurn nicht bezahlt/ bezahlen muss, also muss der Importeur unter dem EK sein, denn der Importeur ist nicht Gratis sowie auch der Shop will was verdiehnen....
> 
> Oke Intense hat sehr hohe EK`s, aber deine Rechnung geht mMn nicht auf...


habe ich nicht! ist lesen so schwer?


ibislover schrieb:


> ...das intense die 25% steuern und zoll beim ek für den importeur *nicht* abzieht ist ja wohl klar....



na?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (26. August 2010)

jo ich glaub auch dass nur deswegen die rahmen so abartig teuer sind  (achtung ironie)


----------



## BlueW8 (27. August 2010)

Nächste Ausbaustufe, jetzt mit diesem Federgabelklumpen. Ist nicht gerade schöner geworden, läuft aber wie...
Keine Ahnung, wie, aber einfach nur geil.












Sorry für die schlechte Fotoqualität.


----------



## TeeWorks (27. August 2010)

...die gabel steht der kiste auf jeden fall mal sowas von viel besser! ...kannst ja noch die blauen decs abmachen


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2010)

M6 mit Fox 40 ist einfach eine Hammerkombi ! Mittlerweile stören mich nicht mal mehr die goldenen Felgen.


----------



## fabs8 (28. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> M6 mit Fox 40 ist einfach eine Hammerkombi ! Mittlerweile stören mich nicht mal mehr die goldenen Felgen.



seh ich genauso


----------



## Monster666 (28. August 2010)

Das M6 sieht jetzt mal viel Besser aus

Meins ist jetzt auch fertig, Pearl Black Lackierung sieht halt schon zu geil aus


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. August 2010)

also mich stören die goldenen felgen schon extrem! 
...und die silberne sattelstütze passt auch überhaupt nicht!
...aber der frame mit der gabel ist der hammer!


----------



## bachmayeah (28. August 2010)

das weisse m6 ist schon schick...wäre aber mit schwarzen felgen und wenigen original decals wesentlich schöner..


----------



## Personaltrainer (28. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Das M6 sieht jetzt mal viel Besser aus
> 
> Meins ist jetzt auch fertig, Pearl Black Lackierung sieht halt schon zu geil aus



Schaut schon richtig gut aus .
Hast halt einen guten geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (29. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Das M6 sieht jetzt mal viel Besser aus
> 
> Meins ist jetzt auch fertig, Pearl Black Lackierung sieht halt schon zu geil aus



Alter... So schön und trotzdem nur 16,5 kg. Das ist schon ne Ansage! Jetzt musst du noch dein Profil ändern, da steht immer noch 17,8 kg.

Das soll jetzt keine Retourkutsche werden: Die Deemax (und die XT Kurbeln) gehen auch etwas gegen das so so kosequente Farbschema.
Aber mich störts eigentlich nicht, ich hab ja Ghetto Felgen drauf. Big pimpin' 

Sonst Danke für die Komplimente. Rahmen und Gabel sind der Oberhammer zusammen, sowas bin ich noch nie zuvor gefahren.
Optisch finde ich das ganze Bike allerdings immer noch komisch.
Egal, das Ding liegt wie Tacky Tape auf der Strecke.


----------



## san_andreas (29. August 2010)

@Monster: hast du den Air Dämpfer fürs M3 tunen lassen ?


----------



## Monster666 (29. August 2010)

@blueW8: 16.5kg wiegts aktuell, der DHX Air ist aber nur das ersatzfederbein (falls der Revox auseinanderfällt )

Ich find die silbernen parts runden es einwenig ab, wirkt nicht so langweilig....

@san andreas: DHX kriegt kein Tuning, funzt einwandfrei und der ist eh nur als ersatz drin...


----------



## Personaltrainer (30. August 2010)

Ho Monster wie wahr die Abfahrt mit deinem DHX Air in Monte Tamaro?


----------



## Monster666 (30. August 2010)

funzt sehr gut, bin am überlegen ob ich überhaupt wieder den Revox reinmechen soll...??


----------



## Personaltrainer (31. August 2010)

Na bei deinem Gewicht würde der Airdämpfer doch ausreichen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2010)

Bilder von der Eurobike 2010 (auch Intense) sind online!

*klick*


----------



## Personaltrainer (3. September 2010)

War gestern auch auf der Eurobike M9 schaut schon fett aus das Rockt richtig 
Und mein Gerücht aus der Schweiz hat sich bestätigt die neuen 951 sind kein Fro Frams mehr.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2010)

M9 ist eine echte Sahneschnitte,konnte ich gestern auch feststellen!

951 soll es aber,für etwa ein halbes Jahr noch,parallel sowohl 951 als auch 951 FRO geben.


----------



## deimudder (4. September 2010)

Was genau macht den Unterschied?


----------



## Personaltrainer (4. September 2010)

FRO heist  For Racing Only
Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer gute 4,3kg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. September 2010)

...und das normale 951 ist dann schwerer?


----------



## Personaltrainer (4. September 2010)

logisch


----------



## Monster666 (5. September 2010)

hält dafür auch mehr aus!


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Was genau macht den Unterschied?



z.Bsp. keine G3 Ausfaller wie beim FRO.Stattdessen nur 1 Achslochbohrung beim 951 und ebenso ein geändertes Unterrohr.


----------



## Personaltrainer (5. September 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> hält dafür auch mehr aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> z.Bsp. keine G3 Ausfaller wie beim FRO.Stattdessen nur 1 Achslochbohrung beim 951 und ebenso ein geändertes Unterrohr.



finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm


----------



## Personaltrainer (5. September 2010)

Es ist schon super wenn man denn Radstand ändern kann und dadurch auch noch denn Lenkwinkel.
Geht dann nachher nicht mehr


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2010)

stellst du denn deine Gabel auch IMMER auf die Line ein? Ich denke eher nicht


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. September 2010)

Mit neuer Fox van 180 und Titanfeder!







Grüße


----------



## Monster666 (7. September 2010)

Wäre geiler mit ner BOS N`Dee


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. September 2010)

super sache! Kannst du schon nen Fahrbericht über 180er abgeben?


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. September 2010)

Nicht ganz so steif wie die Totem, aber ganz schön smoooooth!
Gut einstellbare Dämpfung. Das Vorderrad klebt regelrecht am Boden. Die Füchsin ist die perfekte Partnerin zum BOS Dämpfer! Kaum Losbrechmoment nach der ersten Fahrt schon! Beim Bremsen rauscht sie nicht durch den Federweg! Schnelle Wurzelschläge steckt sie weg wie nix und es ist keine Verhärtung zu spüren wie bei einer Totem.
Ich dachte auch erst an die N Dee! Sie ist aber um einiges schwerer, nicht so smooth wie die Füchsin und etwas straffer abgestimmt. Daher meine Entscheidung gegen die N Dee.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. September 2010)

Mit der steiffigkeit wunderts mich nicht mit 36mm standrohre obwohl stand- und tauchrohre mehr überlappen als vorher.


----------



## bachmayeah (7. September 2010)

schickes uzzi, aber die hs mag mir immer noch nicht gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (7. September 2010)

Mir gefällt sie optisch auch nicht! Erfüllt aber sehr gut  ihren Zweck! Man muss halt Kosmetik von Funktion trennen, dann gefällt sie halt anders! Das ist wie mit der BOS Gabel! Die gefällt mir optisch auch besser als die Van!


----------



## TeeWorks (7. September 2010)

ich sach nur hammerschmidt pimpkit von nicolai 

...die füchsin find ich extrem geil in dem bike


----------



## BommelMaster (8. September 2010)

hi, wie is das mit antriebseinflüssen mit dem kleinen kettenblatt? stark spürbar?


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2010)

Mein Socom in Whistler. Geaendert wurde noch der Lenker, mittlerweile ein Race Face Atlas FR, Sattelstellung wurde angepasst, hinten ist ein neuer Schlauch drin, das Ding ist verflucht staubig und ordentlich verkratzt von vielen anstrengenden Bikeparktagen.


----------



## Personaltrainer (11. September 2010)

War vor 4 Wochen auch in Whistler Top Wetter aber Staubig wie die sau or allem im Unterem Bereich.


----------



## fox-ranger (12. September 2010)

geile bikes oben..!!

war gestern in crans montana ober staubig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (12. September 2010)

Hoi Toni,schön hast jetzt auch ein 951 er


----------



## numinisflo (14. September 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> War vor 4 Wochen auch in Whistler Top Wetter aber Staubig wie die sau or allem im Unterem Bereich.



War bei uns zu Anfangs auch so dermaßen staubig unten, aber dann hats ab und an ein wenig geregnet und dann wars besser.


----------



## der T (15. September 2010)

neues spielzeug für 2011......BÄM


----------



## bachmayeah (15. September 2010)

stalker seins is schääääna  ansonsten: spass machts sicherlich


----------



## Pilsner (15. September 2010)




----------



## Christiaan (15. September 2010)

der T schrieb:


> neues spielzeug für 2011......BÄM



ist es small oder medium rahmen?


----------



## der T (16. September 2010)

small


----------



## Red Dragon (17. September 2010)

Mal wieder mein Saurier mit ein paar neuen Teilen und etwas leichter.


----------



## Geax (18. September 2010)

warst du letztes We in saalbach ?


----------



## MoNu (18. September 2010)

so ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu

and i love it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (18. September 2010)

Schön, aber da fehlt doch was!


----------



## MoNu (18. September 2010)

yes i know xD

hauptsache ich habe in 4 verschiedenen radläden hier inner umgebung rumgefragt aber keiner hat ne sdg i beam seatpost in 31,6!!! -.-
aber die is schon bestellt!

dann folgt auch ein besseres bild


----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2010)

Sowas von geil - herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Der 951 Rahmen in raw macht mich auch sowas von schwach...wäre vermutlich einer der ganz wenigen Rahmen für die ich mein Socom hergeben würde.


----------



## Geißbock__ (18. September 2010)

Nachdem ich gehört habe, dass einige innerhalb kurzer Zeit am Hinterbau brechen, würde ich mein Socom für ein 951 auf keinen Fall hergeben!


----------



## hacke242 (18. September 2010)

sei doch nicht so hysterisch


----------



## Geißbock__ (18. September 2010)

Ist nur meine Meinung, die mit Hysterie überhaupt nichts zu Tun hat! 
Das hat nichts mit einer Persönlichkeitssörung bei der Egozentrismus im Mittelpunkt steht zu tun!
Vielleicht meinst Du ja skeptisch!?


----------



## hacke242 (18. September 2010)

nee.


----------



## MoNu (18. September 2010)

aber wie gut das ich nen neuen rahmen habe wo der hinterbau überarbeitet ist


----------



## hacke242 (18. September 2010)

es ist wirklich ein ganz tolles rad! lass es rocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (18. September 2010)

alter ich bin noch nie was geileres gefahren als nen 951!


----------



## Geax (18. September 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> alter ich bin noch nie was geileres gefahren als nen 951!



muss ich dir wohl recht geben ! jedoch ist das Tretlager für unsere strecken etwas tief .... werd doch auf was anderes umsteigen ...

Aber saugeil ! Geo ( bis auf tretlager ) schön progressiv ... echt stimmiges bike !

viel spass damit !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. September 2010)

einfach kürzere kurbel und kleines kettenblatt drauf knallen dann geht das  bin mit meim rm flatline auch nur einmal aufgesessen und das war in wiba d.h. flatline hat ziemlich tiefes tretlager und das beim 951 geht das dann so auch.


----------



## Monster666 (18. September 2010)

vergesst eins nicht: beide (Flatty und 951) sind Racebikes, die sind bekannt für ein tiefes Tretlager. seid froh das ihr nicht eines aus der Intense M Reihe habt, die haben noch tiefere Tretlager.... und ich mach mein M3 noch tiefer


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. September 2010)

das alte flaty war sicher KEIN Racebike


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (19. September 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> stalker seins is schääääna  ansonsten: spass machts sicherlich


du schlingel du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geax (19. September 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> einfach kürzere kurbel und kleines kettenblatt drauf knallen dann geht das  bin mit meim rm flatline auch nur einmal aufgesessen und das war in wiba d.h. flatline hat ziemlich tiefes tretlager und das beim 951 geht das dann so auch.



34er kettenblatt und 165 kurbel ?


----------



## Morpheus1978 (19. September 2010)

Dann will ich mal meins mit ins Rennen werfen ( Der DHX 5 ist nur ersatzweise montiert da der RC4 sich verabschiedet hat und ich nen neuen bekomm)


----------



## Crak (19. September 2010)

ganz schlimm


----------



## numinisflo (19. September 2010)

So unterschiedlich hübsch kann ein und derselbe Rahmen aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Morpheus1978 (19. September 2010)

Nun manches ist eben geschmackssache und zum glück hat jeder seinen eigenen geschmack ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (19. September 2010)

zum glück... dir muss es letztendlich gefallen.. wobei - als ich es gesehen hatte dachte ich an nen spruch den ich hier iwo gelesen habe: so viele 951 und nur ganz wenige "gut" aufgebaute 
just my 2 cents..


----------



## Monster666 (19. September 2010)

das war mein Spruch 

das blaue 951 schaut nicht so schlecht aus (Teilemässig) die Optik lässt jedoch zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Christiaan (20. September 2010)

Hoffentlich bekommt Shocker schnell die M9 Rahmen rein, dann koennen wir ja mal sehen wie die aufgebaut werden, haha

Brauch nur noch ein par Teile......


----------



## Soulbrother (20. September 2010)

Bin auch auf die ersten M9 gespannt...mitte Okt. soll es ja soweit sein


----------



## Crak (20. September 2010)

mal gucken wie oft ich den breche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. September 2010)

War eh klar  ...aber ich glaube um den so schnell wie das 951 zu brechen mußt du dir noch ein ganze Menge auf die Rippen packen


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2010)

@Soulbrother: Hast auch ein M9 bestellt ?


----------



## Crak (20. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> War eh klar  ...aber ich glaube um den so schnell wie das 951 zu brechen mußt du dir noch ein ganze Menge auf die Rippen packen



da bin ich mir noch garnicht so sicher....ist ja nicht so als hätte ich das 951 nur einmal gebrochen...oder hätten wir nicht 3 m6 in einer woche gebrochen (alle körperbau wie ich)


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> da bin ich mir noch garnicht so sicher....ist ja nicht so als hätte ich das 951 nur einmal gebrochen...oder hätten wir nicht 3 m6 in einer woche gebrochen (alle körperbau wie ich)



Und da bleibst du auf Intense ? Oder kriegst du die Dinger for free ?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. September 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> da bin ich mir noch garnicht so sicher....ist ja nicht so als hätte ich das 951 nur einmal gebrochen...oder hätten wir nicht 3 m6 in einer woche gebrochen (alle körperbau wie ich)



Was macht ihr denn damit...???


----------



## bachmayeah (20. September 2010)

alles moscher hier ...


----------



## Crak (20. September 2010)

intense kommt mir nur ins haus, wenn ich dafür so gut wie nichts oder nichts bezahle...und ja würde gerne bei intense bleiben wenn die dinger iwann mal halten würden, weil kein rahmen besser zu meinem fahrstil passt (draufsetzen = wohlfühlen habe ich nur bei intense). 
was wir damit machen....jeden tag whistler shredden..yeeeeah!


----------



## MoNu (20. September 2010)

ja nächstes jahr bin ich dabei crak zwar nicht nen jahr aber nur kurze zeot auf jeden

Also ich bekomme mein 951 nicht mehr ausem kopf xD


----------



## Soulbrother (20. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Soulbrother: Hast auch ein M9 bestellt ?



Ich hab doch grundsätzlich die Rocky Brille auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (20. September 2010)

zurecht!


----------



## Geax (21. September 2010)

Bin mir noch ein bischen unschlüssig bezüglich des M9 ... der preis drückt ein bischen in die rippen !


----------



## agrohardtail (21. September 2010)

dann musste im laden und nicht im internet kaufen, denn im laden kannste handeln und dann ist der preis garnicht mewhr so abschreckend


----------



## Geax (21. September 2010)

kauf nur im laden .. im laden meines vertrauens


----------



## Monster666 (21. September 2010)

Geax schrieb:


> kauf nur im laden .. im laden meines vertrauens



selber Schuld.


----------



## zet1 (22. September 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> intense kommt mir nur ins haus, wenn ich dafür so gut wie nichts oder nichts bezahle...und ja würde gerne bei intense bleiben wenn die dinger iwann mal halten würden, weil kein rahmen besser zu meinem fahrstil passt (draufsetzen = wohlfühlen habe ich nur bei intense).
> was wir damit machen....jeden tag whistler shredden..yeeeeah!



mal ehrlich, wenn ich deine Ansagen so lese warum sollte dir jemand ueberhaupt noch ein intense in die hand geben, du schimpfst drueber wie ein rohrspatz und willst es dann noch sogar gratis 
wie soll ich mich dir jetzt vorstellen, ein junger schulbub der hier einfach halt Bloedsinn schreibt weils ihm langweilig ist, oder ein 120kg monster ohne ausreichende Fahrtechnik der somit jeden Rahmen kaputtiert....

man kann alles demolieren, is nur eine Frage des Willens und der Ausdauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... oder ein 120kg monster ....



Genau...so sieht er aus der Gregor...voll die fette Sau eh


----------



## Crak (22. September 2010)

@soulbrother: nicht die wörter danach vergessen...die passen auch noch bestens zu mir


----------



## evil_rider (22. September 2010)

projekt freerider:


----------



## numinisflo (22. September 2010)

Na dann mach mal fertig. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall ein richtig guter Anfang! Viel Spaß beim aufbauen.


----------



## Ponch (23. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> projekt freerider:



Hatte ich auch mal. Der Hinterbau ist halt nicht sehr steif.
Wobei ich nicht weiß ob der beim neuen Uzzi steifer ist.


----------



## evil_rider (23. September 2010)

das stört mich bei nem langhubigen fully eher weniger... muss erstmal zusehen das ich das teil auf ne brauchbare geometrie bekomme... wird wohl nen risse dämpfer reinkommen, der ist 13mm kürzer bei gleichem hub, macht 28mm tieferes tretlager und 2° flacherer lenkwinkel... mit K9 headset und slacker dropouts sollte so ne brauchbare geo hinzubekommen sein!


----------



## bachmayeah (23. September 2010)

Für die Eisdiele oder den "Strand" der Zürichsees ist das doch Nebensache... ;-)


----------



## evil_rider (23. September 2010)

*pfffft* für die eisdiele habe ich mein 24", strampel mich doch nicht mit nem fully durch die stadt... so schlecht sind die strassenverhältnisse hier in ZH auch nicht!


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2010)

Kürzerer Dämpfer + Slackers + K9 finde ich bisserl too much. Da wird die Geo doch etwas unkalkulierbar. Ich würds bei den Slackers und K9 belassen.
Ein kürzerer Dämpfer senkt ja nicht nur das Tretlager aber, sondern verändert auch schon die Winkel.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2010)

Weiß er doch...


evil_rider schrieb:


> ... macht 28mm tieferes tretlager *und 2° flacherer lenkwinkel*...



Mach du mal schön so wie du denkst evil,ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis! 
...auch wenn mir der Uzzi Rahmen generell nicht unbedingt gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. September 2010)




----------



## Jendo (23. September 2010)

extrem heißes Teil!


----------



## evil_rider (23. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kürzerer Dämpfer + Slackers + K9 finde ich bisserl too much. Da wird die Geo doch etwas unkalkulierbar. Ich würds bei den Slackers und K9 belassen.
> Ein kürzerer Dämpfer senkt ja nicht nur das Tretlager aber, sondern verändert auch schon die Winkel.



i know, der karren hat dann folgende winkel und tretlagerhöhe:

lenkwinkel: 63°
sitzwinkel: 65.5°
tretlagerhöhe: 320mm

also eine aktuelle geometrie!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (23. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> i know, der karren hat dann folgende winkel und tretlagerhöhe:
> 
> lenkwinkel: 63°
> sitzwinkel: 65.5°
> ...



Im Stand, mein Freund... im Stand. Wie sich das Teil dann mit Last verhält bleibt erstmal abzuwarten


----------



## Ponch (23. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> i know, der karren hat dann folgende winkel und tretlagerhöhe:
> 
> lenkwinkel: 63°
> sitzwinkel: 65.5°
> ...



Und was willst du damit? So einen Lenkwinkel fährt ja sogar kaum jemand beim DH.

Warum hast du dir eigentlich das alte VPX gekauft und nicht das neue Uzzi? Ist doch viel schöner.


----------



## evil_rider (23. September 2010)

weil derzeit nix zu finden war was preislich interessant gewesen wÃ¤re.

der rahmen hat mich 600â¬ gekostet... 

und im DH schwankt der lenkwinkel bei 63-64Â°.


----------



## iRider (24. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> weil derzeit nix zu finden war was preislich interessant gewesen wäre.
> 
> der rahmen hat mich 600 gekostet...
> 
> und im DH schwankt der lenkwinkel bei 63-64°.



Die Winkel bringst Du vielleicht auf aktuellen Stand, das kurze Oberrohr änderst Du aber damit nicht. Wenn es aber in Deinen Augen kein Problem ist dann ist es ein interessantes Projekt.


----------



## cyou (24. September 2010)

Mein Hobel, nun noch mit gekürzten Leitungen


----------



## cubebiker (24. September 2010)

Also du kannst ja machen was du willst aber die vordere Bremsleitung so zu verlegen ist "ungewohnt"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2010)

...und die 40 hat außerdem einen gut funktionierenden Zughalter.


----------



## cyou (24. September 2010)

I know, I know... war ja auch das Ziel die Leitung normal zu verlegen. Nur war so die Leitung um 1 - 2 cm zu kurz  Tja, funzt ja auch so...


----------



## Monster666 (24. September 2010)

zu kurz

die Leitung sieht iwie zu lang aus


----------



## evil_rider (24. September 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Die Winkel bringst Du vielleicht auf aktuellen Stand, das kurze Oberrohr änderst Du aber damit nicht. Wenn es aber in Deinen Augen kein Problem ist dann ist es ein interessantes Projekt.



das oberrohr(horizontal gemessen) wird ja auch länger durch den flacheren winkel... zumindest im sitzen wird der karren also deutlich länger! )

und da ich eh kurze verspielte bikes mag... wird schon passen, zumal kurz und verspielt und flache winkel, das ding sollte extrem vorwärts gehen... werde es aber erstmal mit nem 200er dämpfer zwischentesten, damit habe ich dann schonmal so ziemlich alle winkel wie gewünscht!


----------



## agrohardtail (24. September 2010)

klar in der theorie mag das stimmen, aber da sich ja auch der vorbau zu dir dreht, durch den flacheren lenkwinkel, hast du wieder nen effektiv kürzeres oberrohr.


----------



## iRider (24. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> das oberrohr(horizontal gemessen) wird ja auch länger durch den flacheren winkel... zumindest im sitzen wird der karren also deutlich länger! )



Ich fahr mein DH Bike selten im Sitzen!  Sorry, ich habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt: der Reach ist kurz und wird durch die flacheren Winkel auch noch minimal kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (24. September 2010)

wie groß/klein muss man sein um ein 951 in s zu fahren?


----------



## Crak (24. September 2010)

winzig


----------



## MoNu (24. September 2010)

also ich bin 177 und fahre nen M könnte aber auch nen L fahren bin da genau auf der grenze.

und nen s sieht einfach kacke aus xD


----------



## evil_rider (24. September 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> klar in der theorie mag das stimmen, aber da sich ja auch der vorbau zu dir dreht, durch den flacheren lenkwinkel, hast du wieder nen effektiv kürzeres oberrohr.




aber nicht soviel wie es beim sattel hat. 

auserdem kommt ja eh nen 65er vorbau ran...


----------



## evil_rider (25. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> projekt freerider:




habe mal die restekiste durchwühlt... partlist vorläufig(bilder wenn aufgebaut):

Intense Uzzi VPX "M"
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 6-Way 216mm / 5th Element 190mm(testweise wegen geo)
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC3
Steuersatz: Pig DH 1.5" --> 1 1/8" unten + Synchros FBI 1.5" --> 1 1/8" oben
Vorbau: Pro FRS 50mm
Lenker: Easton Monkeylite XC Carbon Lowrise 720mm
Griffe: Brave Lock-On 130mm
Trigger: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Hayes Nine mit Windcutter 200/180
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
Sattelklemme: BBB
Pedale: Wellgo MG52
Kurbel: Middleburn RS7 165mm
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe DH 73/113
Kettenführung: e.13 LG1+
Kettenblatt: Truvativ Single-Speed 36T
Kette: Shimano XTR
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 12-25T
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX mit 105 SS Käfig
Nabe V: DT 440FR 110*20mm 6-Loch
Nabe H: DT 440FR 135*12mm 6-loch
Speichen: DT Comp
Nippel: Sapim Alu
Felge V: Synchros DS28
Felge H: Synchros DS28
Schläuche: Continental Supersonic
Reifen: Michelin Wild Rock'R 2.4"


----------



## Monster666 (25. September 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wie groß/klein muss man sein um ein 951 in s zu fahren?



Schau darauf was du gerne fährst (Viele Sprünge oder eher sehr technische Trails).

Ich bin 182cm gross und fahre generell nur Rahmen in Grösse S, ausser mein jetziges M3, das hat für ein M ein relativ kurzes Oberrohr (22.5" , effektiv 550mm).


----------



## bachmayeah (25. September 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Schau darauf was du gerne fährst (Viele Sprünge oder eher sehr technische Trails).
> 
> Ich bin 182cm gross und fahre generell nur Rahmen in Grösse S, ausser mein jetziges M3, das hat für ein M ein relativ kurzes Oberrohr (22.5" , effektiv 550mm).



Krassomatisch! Ich fand das 951 in M schon grenzwertig. Das M6 im M mit identischem Aufbau wiederum topp. Und das bei 1,84m . Egal wie technisch etwas auch sein mag, aber auch S find ich bei 182cm zu klein.

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Crak (25. September 2010)

das M6 sowie das 951 in M gingen bei mir garnicht (185cm)....garnicht möglich zu fahren....M6 eher als 951 tho


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. September 2010)

Also mein SS in L is super. Beim neuen Uzzi is M echt ausreichend. Am besten immer vorher ausprobieren. Aber das is ja nichts neues.


----------



## Monster666 (25. September 2010)

nicht zu vernachlässigen sind die persönlichen vorzüge, da bin ich der der zum grossen kleinen Greift

@beachmaya: das 951 in M ist für mich zu gross, da ist das S perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (26. September 2010)

Es ist immer auch eine Sache des Persönlichen Fahrstils.
Beim Mounten Biken wie CC oder Allmounten ist die Schrittlänge und der Oberkörper das maß.
Und da ist es auch wie bei denn Schuhen drauf sitzen und Fahren.
Und wenn ich ein gutes Gefühl habe wird entschieden.

Beim Douwnhill ist es eine Sache des Fahrstiels.
Die meisten Profis z.b. Fahren eine Nummer kleiner als wie beim Enduro oder Freerider.
Da die Agilität besser scheint.
Es gibt auch welche die mögen's so gar zwei nummern kleiner.

Ausprobieren heißt es ob ich lieber in Race Stellung fahre gestreckt und tief oder aufrechter und Agil.


----------



## iRider (26. September 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Die meisten Profis z.b. Fahren eine Nummer kleiner als wie beim Enduro oder Freerider.
> Da die Agilität besser scheint.
> Es gibt auch welche die mögen's so gar zwei nummern kleiner.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, speziell wenn es um Intense geht. Kovarik hat z.B. beim M3 einen Custom-Rahmen gefahren der von der Höhe M war, aber Oberrohrlänge und Winkel waren die des L. Und er wäre von der Körpergrösse laut Intense-Empfehlung mit einem M oder gar S besser bedient gewesen.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. September 2010)

war das nicht bei seinem m6 - was hier iwo rumschwirrt - auch so ein M/L-Mix.


----------



## agrohardtail (26. September 2010)

hill bei iron horse damals ebenfalls.


----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2010)

Kann man zwar nicht verallgemeinern, aber ich fülle mich mit 1,86 mittlerweile auf L wohler.
Ein etwas längeres Oberrohr taugt mir gut.


----------



## cyou (27. September 2010)

Bevor ich das 951er gekauft habe konnte ich auf einem S probesitzen und -fahren. Es fühlte sich gut an, obwohl ich bei meinen 173cm sicher auch ein M vertragen hätte. Bloss konnte ich kein M probesitzen und da ich den Rahmen direkt aus den USA importiert habe war mir das Risiko zu gross. Ich finde selber dass das S optisch ein wenig "zusammengestaucht" aussieht... aber zum Fahren passt es mittlerweile optimal da ich die längste G3 Position drin hab. Ist halt auch geil wenn's so richtig verspielt ist


----------



## Monster666 (27. September 2010)

cyou schrieb:


> die längste G3 Position drin hab. Ist halt auch geil wenn's so richtig verspielt ist



deine Aussage passt hinten und vorne nicht zusammen

bei der längesten G3 Einstellung ists schon mehr auf Race ausgelegt = flacherer Lenkwinkel und längerer Radstand...


----------



## cyou (27. September 2010)

... rischtisch... und der längere Radstand gibt mir wiederum das Gefühl eines "grösseren" Bikes. Und eben weils die Grösse S ist hab ich in der längsten G3-Einstellung immer noch ein verspieltes Bike. Mag nur subjektiv sein... aber bei mir wirkts


----------



## Monster666 (27. September 2010)

ist subjektiv.... aber wenns wirkt ists auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (27. September 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> ist subjektiv.... aber wenns wirkt ists auch gut



downhill wird halt nicht auf dem papier gefahren


----------



## fox-ranger (27. September 2010)

Saint Charged Intense-951
!


----------



## numinisflo (27. September 2010)

Ich finds mal saugeil! Schlicht und schön.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2010)

Geiles Rad ! Mit schwarzem LRS noch besser !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. September 2010)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> Saint Charged Intense-951
> !



traum! Mitm Elka zufrieden?


----------



## fox-ranger (27. September 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> traum! Mitm Elka zufrieden?



der elka ist im rebound am anfang schnell und gegen ende des federwegs wir der rebound langsamer wird irgendwie durch die shims gesteuert.. der fox rc4 ist immer gleich ich fahre mit dem elka besser und schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (27. September 2010)

@all, merci. ja ist ein geiler hobel fährt sich Intense!!!!


----------



## Monster666 (27. September 2010)

hehe, warum willst du dann den Rahmen verkaufen  ???


----------



## fox-ranger (27. September 2010)

weill ich ein gang ganz heisse custom bike bekomme!!


----------



## Monster666 (27. September 2010)

aha, bin mal gespannt auf das nächste treffen


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2010)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> weill ich ein gang ganz heisse custom bike bekomme!!



Ich weiß Bescheid....mtbr...


----------



## fox-ranger (28. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich weiß Bescheid....mtbr...



nein nein, das foes habe ich schon nach DE verkauft an ein ex 951 fahrer.

siehe TD 2011 news 2-3 letzte seite...


----------



## evil_rider (28. September 2010)




----------



## agrohardtail (28. September 2010)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> nein nein, das foes habe ich schon nach DE verkauft an ein ex 951 fahrer.
> 
> siehe TD 2011 news 2-3 letzte seite...



aber nicht eines der f1 intense? hatte auf facebook gelesen das mr.steber nicht abgeneigt ist diese in den umlauf zu bringen.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


>





Sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus.Allerdings find ich den Blickwinkel ungünstig.Kannst du mal noch ein ganz normales Bild (und später folgende)von der Seite machen,in der Standardperspektive ?! ...damit man,wenn deine Geoanpassungen erfolgen,selbige anhand gewünschter,gleicher Perspektive miteinander vergleichen kann   danke!!!


----------



## Geißbock__ (28. September 2010)

Top Uzzi Vpx Rahmen!
Die Farbzusammenstellung: weiß und raw gefällt mir persönlich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (29. September 2010)

ne, das dobermann !


----------



## evil_rider (2. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Single (4. Oktober 2010)

Endlich Fertig 







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/753984 ---> Feedback ist gern gesehen


----------



## hacke242 (4. Oktober 2010)

also, bis auf diese ultra lange leitung (vorne) sehr gayl!


----------



## alex-66 (4. Oktober 2010)

sehr schicker aufbau, freu dich auf den double barrel der ist erste sahne und das beste was man einem 951 antun kann


----------



## Monster666 (4. Oktober 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> sehr schicker aufbau, freu dich auf den double barrel der ist erste sahne und das beste was man einem 951 antun kann



nicht ganz, ist nur der teuerste.
der BOS ist besser

zum Bike: finde es total langweilig, dennoch hast du dir edle parts ausgesucht...


----------



## evil_rider (4. Oktober 2010)

das rad ist einfach genial... und der bos ist sicherlich nicht besser, schon aus dem grund wenn man highspeed einstellt es auch einfluss auf lowspeed hat und umgedreht, beim CCDB ist es komplett unabhängig voneinander einstellbar! 

titanfeder noch rein und würde es nehmen wies da steht!*** 


**sattel + stütze würde ich natürlich gegen masterpiece/ec90 + SLR 135 tauschen.*


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. Oktober 2010)

das bike ist aber mal richtig heiß! toller aufbau! top!
was hat es denn für ein gewicht?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Oktober 2010)

porno Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (4. Oktober 2010)

very nice !!


----------



## Single (4. Oktober 2010)

Gewicht: ca. 17,5 kg

Leitung wird noch gekürzt


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Oktober 2010)

stark echt top eines der wenigen 951 die mir auf anhieb gefallen aber des is echt geil aufgebaut echt top nix zu meckern nur kleckern


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2010)

schickes gerät da oben.
mal mein neuzugang:


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2010)

2 sehr schicke 951  ...aber so langsam find ich "raw" echt einfallslos und abgedroschen.Schwarz wird das neue raw


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2010)

mhhh herrlich ich mag raw und blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. Oktober 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> so langsam find ich "raw" echt einfallslos und abgedroschen.Schwarz wird das neue raw



so so aber selbst ein weisses bike (gay)fahren 
naja es ist ja G.s.D. weg - was kommt denn nun bei dir
für ein DH ersatz ? M9 oder doch ein WC (Klo) Flatty ?
kleiner geheimtipp von mir : 
wenn es momentan ein richtig geiles DH bike gibt
 dann das Banshee Legend in mattschwarz/grün


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2010)

hör sofort auf von meinem traum zu sprechen.. ein legend in schwarz/grün.
dafür würd ich alles geben


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (5. Oktober 2010)

find beide raw 951 sehr schick.
Ach ja raw mit schwarz ist und bleibt einfach geil!


----------



## zet1 (5. Oktober 2010)

haha schrieb:


> hör sofort auf von meinem traum zu sprechen.. ein legend in schwarz/grün.
> dafür würd ich alles geben



mit 2500 EUR bist du mit dabei beim Legend Mk II... aber nur rahmen inkl RC4 

bin gespannt auf mein legend ob das dem TR450 paroli bieten kann.. wir dauch schwarz gruen werden in L 

PS: Nochwas zur landlaeufigen Meinung weiter oben, dass etwas das am meissten Einstellmoeglichkeiten hat auch zwangslaeufig das bessere sein muss... das ist definitiv ein Bloedsinn... aber gut fuer CaneCreek dass viele den sauteuren DB trotzdem kaufen, und wahrscheinlich nicht mal einen unterschied zu einem Vivid 5.1 merken wuerden


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2010)

_neikless_ wie kannst du nur auf sowas stehen


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2010)

mein aktuelles angebot für ein legend ist glücklicherweise wensentlich günstiger, sogar mit ccdb und ti feder 
aber wenn niemand mein 951 kaufen will


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> mattschwarz





zet1 schrieb:


> .. wir dauch schwarz




hehe...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2010)

@Soulbrother: jetzt laß endlich raus, was es wird.


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Oktober 2010)

er hat schonmal die andeutung afu ein m9 gemacht denke deshalb m9 in stealth black


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2010)

haha schrieb:


> mein aktuelles angebot für ein legend ist glücklicherweise wensentlich günstiger, sogar mit ccdb und ti feder
> aber wenn niemand mein 951 kaufen will



guenstiger als 2500 EUR fuer ein Banshee Legend MK II mit ccdb und Ti Feder im frameset??? Wo denn bitte? Das Ding kostet mit ccdb satte 4050 EUR Liste.. d.h. du bekommst es mehr als 38% unter dem Listenpreis??? und dazu noch eine Titanfeder?

Welcher Idiot als Shop macht denn das und zahlt selbst dazu nur dass du als Kunde eines bekommst???? arbeitest du bei Shock therapy selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2010)

4050 Euro Liste ? Ist das Legend mundgeblasen ?


----------



## Jendo (6. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 4050 Euro Liste ? Ist das Legend mundgeblasen ?


Handgeklöppelt!


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> guenstiger als 2500 EUR fuer ein Banshee Legend MK II mit ccdb und Ti Feder im frameset??? Wo denn bitte? Das Ding kostet mit ccdb satte 4050 EUR Liste.. d.h. du bekommst es mehr als 38% unter dem Listenpreis??? und dazu noch eine Titanfeder?



Aufpreis für einen Dämpfer der im Legend nicht funktioniert?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei Freeborn kostet er regulär mit CCDB 2999,- Pfund, macht 3499,- Euro. Momentan gibts ihn für 2940,- Euro, mit dem Fox RC4 für 2400 Euro.

@iRider: wieso funzt der CCDb nicht im Legend ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)

ich denke ihr seit im falschen Thread  hier gehts immernoch um Intense und nicht Banshee....


----------



## evil_rider (6. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei Freeborn kostet er regulär mit CCDB 2999,- Pfund, macht 3499,- Euro. Momentan gibts ihn für 2940,- Euro, mit dem Fox RC4 für 2400 Euro.
> 
> @iRider: wieso funzt der CCDb nicht im Legend ?



weil er sehr gut funktioniert im legend... wieder irgendwelche dummschwätzer!


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich denke ihr seit im falschen Thread  hier gehts immernoch um Intense und nicht Banshee....



also manche shops machen preise, da denkt man sich warum ist das hier offiziell so teuer?? Zählt ein Listenpreis überhaupt noch oder ist das in der bikebranche zur nebensache verkommen?

Das banshee ist ja teurer als ein 951...

und somit wieder die Überleitung zu Intense


----------



## evil_rider (6. Oktober 2010)

naja, könnte dran liegen das beim legend weder steuerrohr noch hinterbau abreißen... das kostet halt extra!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)

Wen interessiert das, dass 951 billiger ist als das Legend? entweder ihr kauftn 951 odern Legend... wo ist's Problem?  Geld gibt man so oder so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (6. Oktober 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> naja, könnte dran liegen das beim legend weder steuerrohr noch hinterbau abreißen... das kostet halt extra!



Ach soo ein riesen Müll den du da wieder mal in die Welt setzt...

vergleich mal wieviele Lengend`s und wieviele 951er durch die gegend Fahren...
da könnte man meinen dass das Legend ein Exot ist!

Und jetzt bitte wieder zu Intense!


----------



## evil_rider (7. Oktober 2010)

also in asien und usa fahren nicht wenige legends durch die gegend.


----------



## iRider (7. Oktober 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> weil er sehr gut funktioniert im legend... wieder irgendwelche dummschwätzer!



Wenn Du es sagst? 

Ich fahr hier mit ein paar Leuten auf Legends und einer war/ist sogar ein Testfahrer und hat ein Legend dieser ersten 200 Stück Vorserie. Sie haben den CCDB getestet und er war sogar mehrfach zurück bei Cane Creek zum Revalve aber auch das konnte die Probleme nicht abstellen. Überdämpft auch mit allem rausgedreht. Fahren jetzt Vivids und Rocos, einer probiert es noch mit dem CCDB ist aber nicht glücklich. Das war Stand Ende des Sommers.

Wenn Du aber besser Infos hast dann lass hören.


----------



## haha (7. Oktober 2010)

ich werds ausprobieren.. im 951 hat mir der ccdb sehr gut gefallen. 
überraschen lassen, wie immer 

BTT:


----------



## evil_rider (7. Oktober 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Wenn Du es sagst?
> 
> Ich fahr hier mit ein paar Leuten auf Legends und einer war/ist sogar ein Testfahrer und hat ein Legend dieser ersten 200 Stück Vorserie. Sie haben den CCDB getestet und er war sogar mehrfach zurück bei Cane Creek zum Revalve aber auch das konnte die Probleme nicht abstellen. Überdämpft auch mit allem rausgedreht. Fahren jetzt Vivids und Rocos, einer probiert es noch mit dem CCDB ist aber nicht glücklich. Das war Stand Ende des Sommers.
> 
> Wenn Du aber besser Infos hast dann lass hören.



CC hat leider vergessen dünneres öl zu nehmen... DAS sind meine infos!


----------



## Monster666 (7. Oktober 2010)

@Evil-rider: 1 der Asiatische oder Amerikanische markt spielt keine Rolle, wir sind hier in Europa!
2. seit wann macht CC den Double Barrel?
Ist immernoch ein Öhlins Patent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (7. Oktober 2010)

Schönes SS, ist das ne Aufpreisfarbe?


----------



## metalfreak (7. Oktober 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Schönes SS, ist das ne Aufpreisfarbe?



Nein, das ist das Works Red


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2010)

wunderschönes ss


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> 2. seit wann macht CC den Double Barrel?
> Ist immernoch ein Öhlins Patent!



Der Dämpfer wird seit es ihn gibt von CaneCreek hergestellt. Die Technik wurde aber gemeinsam mit Öhlins entwickelt.

@haha: tolles Bike !


----------



## LautSprecher (7. Oktober 2010)

Mein Uzzi ist nach ca. 6 Wochen auch endlich fertig:









Bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden in der Garage aber ich denk das ich demnächst bessere mach, bzw. auch Actionbilder


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2010)

viel spaß robin


----------



## LautSprecher (7. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> viel spaß robin



Hat ich gestern zur genüge  

Nur das Setup vom Dämpfer überzeugt noch nicht.


----------



## zet1 (7. Oktober 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Mein Uzzi ist nach ca. 6 Wochen auch endlich fertig:
> 
> Bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden in der Garage aber ich denk das ich demnächst bessere mach, bzw. auch Actionbilder



Sorry dass ich das sagen muss, aber die weisse gabel und vor allem der weisse lenker passen überhaupt nicht zum bike... haette da lieber weiterhin schwarz verwendet und ein paar kleine tupfer in rot rein.. so wie die schrift... oder den silbernen schriftzug und decals verwendet und dann ein wenig silber oder chrom rein... kommt dann viel besser.

werd ich bei meinem Pivot Firebird nämlich auch so machen, das ist auch schwarz anodisiert, und dann soll da keine andere farbe rein nur ein wenig grüne decals und kleinigkeiten

EDITH: Bin gespannt wann du das erste mal die felgen deines DT Laufradsatzes schrottest 
also DT kommen mir nicht mehr freiwillig rein... eher die Alexrims Supra 30 zb!! 470g geöst und verschweisst und die halten bombenfest!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2010)

@_zet1_
deshalb muss _Lautsprecher_ das genauso machen wie du das machst 

Soweit ich weiß sind das die alten Teile vom Slayer und er wollte so wenig wie möglich vorerstmal in das Bike investieren (Schüler).


----------



## blaubaer (7. Oktober 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Mein Uzzi ist nach ca. 6 Wochen auch endlich fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

ist dass Grösse M oder L ? 

was hast du für eine KeFü verbaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (8. Oktober 2010)

das sieht fast nach s aus ?! schön schwarz !


----------



## blaubaer (8. Oktober 2010)

nö, einen S Rahmen hatte ich schon in den Fingern  
der S Rahmen hat dieses Loch zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr nicht


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Oktober 2010)

ich finde die Uzzis im allgemeinen recht kurz.
Vom fahren her kann ich nur von der SL und der SLX in Grösse M sprechen, aber alle Uzzis die danach kamen, sehen in M auch recht kurz aus ?
oder täuscht das nur ?


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Oktober 2010)

also generell find ich mein uzzi in L nicht kurz...


----------



## neikless (8. Oktober 2010)

also ich find das uzzi in M schon recht lang in L ist es riesig !
(aber genau richtig als enduro/freerider) (bei 179cm Körpergröße)


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Oktober 2010)

ja denke mal L ist beim Uzzi die richtige Wahl für um die 1,80m ?
Echte 58cm Oberrohrlänge sind eher nach meinem Geschmack, sonst sind es ja nur 55cm glaube ich ?


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Oktober 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja denke mal L ist beim Uzzi die richtige Wahl für um die 1,80m ?
> Echte 58cm Oberrohrlänge sind eher nach meinem Geschmack, sonst sind es ja nur 55cm glaube ich ?



jupp, würde ich schon sagen.
ich bin 1,84 und glaub nicht dass M so gut passen würden wie das L


----------



## evil_rider (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## alex-66 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab jetzt Idealgewicht  erreicht: Bilder sind leider etwas schlecht wegen kleiner Garage und Dunkelheit. Morgen gehts auf die Hausstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja denke mal L ist beim Uzzi die richtige Wahl für um die 1,80m ?
> Echte 58cm Oberrohrlänge sind eher nach meinem Geschmack, sonst sind es ja nur 55cm glaube ich ?



also bei 180cm DEFINITIV ein M !!!!

Ein L fährst du beim Uzzi ab 187cm etwa mindestens!

Das Uzzi baut um einiges länger als ein Tracer, nur zur Info... und entscheidend ist immer die waagrechte Oberrohrlänge.. ein Uzzi in M hat 58,5cm Oberrohrlänge waagrecht, also passt dir das M optimal!!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. Oktober 2010)

hey leute ich hätte mal eine dringende FRAGE:

hab mir ein 951 zugelegt mit ccdb. es war eine 400er feder mit dabei, mit der ich jetzt bei 85kg leergewicht etwa 40% sag hab! denke, dass dann eine 450er optimal wäre oder?
was meint ihr? welche härten fahrt ihr? wäre super, wenn mir wer fix ein anständiges grundsetup des dämpfers geben könnte!

danke schonmal!

cheers


----------



## evil_rider (8. Oktober 2010)

40% sag ist doch voll ok!


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> also bei 180cm DEFINITIV ein M !!!!
> 
> Ein L fährst du beim Uzzi ab 187cm etwa mindestens!
> 
> Das Uzzi baut um einiges länger als ein Tracer, nur zur Info... und entscheidend ist immer die waagrechte Oberrohrlänge.. ein Uzzi in M hat 58,5cm Oberrohrlänge waagrecht, also passt dir das M optimal!!



lol...mit 1,84m ist mir mein uzzi also quasi zu groß? - das erklärt natürlich einiges... Schwätzer!


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> hey leute ich hätte mal eine dringende FRAGE:
> 
> hab mir ein 951 zugelegt mit ccdb. es war eine 400er feder mit dabei, mit der ich jetzt bei 85kg leergewicht etwa 40% sag hab! denke, dass dann eine 450er optimal wäre oder?
> was meint ihr? welche härten fahrt ihr? wäre super, wenn mir wer fix ein anständiges grundsetup des dämpfers geben könnte!
> ...


Dazu gibt's doch nen speziellen Thread hier...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Dazu gibt's doch nen speziellen Thread hier...



oh man, das war ja jetzt wieder klar!
ich brauchte nur schnell ein setup und hatte keine zeit, mich durch 20 seiten zu lesen...vielen dank auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lassereinböng (9. Oktober 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> oh man, das war ja jetzt wieder klar!
> ich brauchte nur schnell ein setup und hatte keine zeit, mich durch 20 seiten zu lesen...vielen dank auch!



du brauchst um 23:24 mal schnell ein setup weil du keine zeit hast?
wann geht das rennen denn los?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Oktober 2010)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> du brauchst um 23:24 mal schnell ein setup weil du keine zeit hast?
> wann geht das rennen denn los?



heute!


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2010)

Und da soll dir hier jemand spontan eine passende Einstellung sagen, die dir liegt und zu dem Kurs passt?
Iwie meiner meinung nach ne merkwürdige Vorstellung..
Zumal hier dann auch ne quasi ne Galerie sein sollte..


----------



## zet1 (9. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> lol...mit 1,84m ist mir mein uzzi also quasi zu groß? - das erklärt natürlich einiges... Schwätzer!



meine meinung -  deine meinung - unsere meinung
deine grössenvorliebe -  meine grössenvorliebe -  unsere grössenvorliebe

ob du oder ich ein dummschwätzer sind steht hoffentlich ausser frage, aber definitiv der richtige umgangston, den ich von dir, der ja profi zu sein scheint, erwartet hätte. also reiss dich zusammen bitte und nenne nicht jemand mit anderer meinung einen wasauchimmer!

bei 1,84 ist je nach geschmack und einsatzgebiet mach fahrer ein M oder L ok beim uzzi... allerdings bezweifle ich dass jemand ein uzzi ehrer zum tourenfahren verwendet , und somit für fr light ist bei 184cm ein L zu gross...

Ich bin selbst 185cm und fahre bzw würde fahren:
Blindside in L
Uzzi in M
Covert in M
TR450 in L
Norco FLuid Lt1 in L
Tracer in L

also sieht man recht gut die grössenstaffelung.

und mein Uzzi in M ist hier inseriert im Bikemarkt, also siehst da dass ich es selber gefahren hätte in der Grösse, sonst hätte ich es mir nicht gekauft


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Oktober 2010)

@ bachi
er wollte ja auch nur nen gutes grundsetup kein ready to race perfekt auf kurs abgestimmtes fahrwerk. schon nervig wenn du auf nem rennen erstmal nen grundsetup suchen musst!


----------



## Geißbock__ (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist das amüsant hier!
Ich läss meine schlechte Stimmung lieber beim Biken raus. Dann gehts einem wieder besser! 
Wieder zum Thema: Bilder!




Da könnt ihr weiter lästern!


----------



## alex-66 (9. Oktober 2010)

schick, die swampthing sind geil wa !!!


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> meine meinung -  deine meinung - unsere meinung
> deine grössenvorliebe -  meine grössenvorliebe -  unsere grössenvorliebe
> 
> ob du oder ich ein dummschwätzer sind steht hoffentlich ausser frage, aber definitiv der richtige umgangston, den ich von dir, der ja profi zu sein scheint, erwartet hätte. also reiss dich zusammen bitte und nenne nicht jemand mit anderer meinung einen wasauchimmer!
> ...



nix für ungut, aber du hast doch im ersten post diesbzgl generell bei der größe zu M geraten. ich nutz das uzzi zum bergaufradeln, touren und standesgemäß bergabradeln, und weder beim einen noch beim anderen finde ich für mich in L zu groß oder dergleichen auch wenn es vorne und hinten ~180mm hätte nicht..
in addition to that: DUMMschwätzer habe ich auch keinen genannt  
und zu der ccdb / 951 diskussion: sollte der dämpfer nicht schon in nem grundsetup passend zu dem rahmen kommen? war zumindest zu m6 zeiten so...und 20 seiten sind doch im nu durchgeklickt (erstrecht, wenn man was ziemlich konkretes sucht) und ginge somit schneller als ne nacht zu warten bis ein idiot (ich) iwas doofes zur frage schreiben muss.. aber wie gesagt galerie usw: daher nach wie vor meine hobel:


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Oktober 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> @ bachi
> er wollte ja auch nur nen gutes grundsetup kein ready to race perfekt auf kurs abgestimmtes fahrwerk. schon nervig wenn du auf nem rennen erstmal nen grundsetup suchen musst!



danke!

es ist echt krass, wieviel idioten hier im forum sind! wenn du mal kurz ne kleine dringende frage hast, wird dir nicht geholfen, sondern du wirst nur dumm angelabert! 
...und das von einem, der wahrscheinlich eh keine ahnung hat...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Oktober 2010)

haste beim rennen wenichstens was klar machen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (9. Oktober 2010)

kommt etwas spät:
Ich würde dir empfehlen eine härtere Feder zu verbauen (450 lbs/inch).
Ich fahre mit 25% SAG und komme immer ans Ende des Federwegs (hab nicht den saubersten Fahrstil und ein M3 unterm Arsch  )

hoffe das ich dir wenigstens im Nachhinein helfen konnte...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Oktober 2010)

danke für deine antwort! 
habe heute das grundsetup einigermaßen ermitteln können und die federhärte weiß ich jetzt auch etwa!

cheers


----------



## teatimetom (10. Oktober 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> hey leute ich hätte mal eine dringende FRAGE:
> 
> hab mir ein 951 zugelegt mit ccdb. es war eine 400er feder mit dabei, mit der ich jetzt bei 85kg leergewicht etwa 40% sag hab! denke, dass dann eine 450er optimal wäre oder?
> was meint ihr? welche härten fahrt ihr? wäre super, wenn mir wer fix ein anständiges grundsetup des dämpfers geben könnte!
> ...



lucki ,

das ist ganz einfach . hättest hald heute gefragt.
solltest du mit der 400er feder und normaler highspeed druckstufe durchschläge im griff haben,
und mit der federwegsausnutzung zufrieden sein -> lassen. 
die richtige highspeed druckstufe ist die , bei der es gerade noch sensibel genug ist aber trotzdem genug energie vernichtet wird.
sollte es mit der richtigen highspeed druckstufe zu unsensibel werden um durchschläge zu verhindern-> härtere feder .

von der lowspeed compression kannst du in dem bereich erstmal die finger lassen , das bedeutet eher wo dein dämpfer ~statisch~ im federweg sitzt. 
die rebound's , andere baustelle 
lies dazu auch das manual von cane creek, das ist richtig gut!


----------



## iRider (11. Oktober 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> es ist echt krass, wieviel idioten hier im forum sind! wenn du mal kurz ne kleine dringende frage hast, wird dir nicht geholfen, sondern du wirst nur dumm angelabert!
> ...und das von einem, der wahrscheinlich eh keine ahnung hat...



Wieso fragst Du dann hier wenn es eh alles "Idioten" sind und keine Ahnung haben? 
Ich finde es genauso blöd wie Du wenn man angemacht wird aber in der Gallerie nach Setups zu fragen obwohl es dazu einen eigenen Faden gibt provoziert das etwas, denkst Du nicht? So, genug OT!


----------



## xxFRESHxx (16. Oktober 2010)

übern winter wird sich noch einiges ändern aber für die letzten paar bikepark WEs ist es erst mal einsatzfähig


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2010)

ein 951 in "nicht raw" ! Sehr schön


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2010)

@xxFREShxx: super schön, dein 951 ! "erstmal einsatzfähig" ist wohl leicht untertrieben !
Hast du den Rahmen direkt von CRC ?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (16. Oktober 2010)

hier ausm bikemarkt.
an ein paar ecken hakt es im aktuellen setup halt noch und auf lange frist soll der ganze alte kram der jetzt verbaut auch stück für stück weg.
die hintere bremsleitung ist z.B. zu kurz und die wirklich passende steckachse ist auch noch nicht da. das sind die akuteren dinge. aber wie gesagt, auf lange sicht wird sich noch viel ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2010)

den crc aufklebe würd ich auch abmachen.. wobei ist ja auch n guter schutz ggüber fiesen kratzern


----------



## evil_rider (16. Oktober 2010)

den würde ich schön drauf lassen, der macht die karre ja gerade so geil und selten!


----------



## geosnow (16. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ... wobei ist ja auch n guter schutz ggüber fiesen kratzern



hä? ist doch ein DH velo, und kein fixxxii.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2010)

und auch dabei kann man auf sein material "aufpassen" und muss nicht alles runterwirtschaften.
klingt kompliziert - ist es aber nicht. 
und wegen galerie usw: bilderchens..


----------



## MT3ike (17. Oktober 2010)

Geiles M6......hochglanzpoliert...echt fett!!!!

@bachmayeah :hast du deinen Rahmen speziell so polieren lassen oder gabs den so zu kaufen?


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Oktober 2010)

ja man richtig pornicious!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (17. Oktober 2010)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (18. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> und auch dabei kann man auf sein material "aufpassen" und muss nicht alles runterwirtschaften.
> klingt kompliziert - ist es aber nicht.
> und wegen galerie usw: bilderchens..




so ein M6 is doch immer wieder was schönes


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Oktober 2010)

MT3ike schrieb:


> Geiles M6......hochglanzpoliert...echt fett!!!!
> 
> @bachmayeah :hast du deinen Rahmen speziell so polieren lassen oder gabs den so zu kaufen?



das kann man selbst machen. abbeizen, brav mit poliergedöhns bearbeiten und dann siehts iwann so aus.
kaufen kann man den so auch, bei mir


----------



## °Fahreinheit (18. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> kaufen kann man den so auch, bei mir



Überraschung!


----------



## MT3ike (18. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> das kann man selbst machen. abbeizen, brav mit poliergedöhns bearbeiten und dann siehts iwann so aus.
> kaufen kann man den so auch, bei mir



was schätz du so di arbeitszeiten um das so zu polieren?


----------



## mex racer (18. Oktober 2010)

hier mal wieder mein 6.6


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Oktober 2010)

sieht ja sehr verkabelt aus!


----------



## Morpheus1978 (19. Oktober 2010)

Weis man denn schon was über die auslieferung der neuen Hinterbauten für das 951 FRO ?
Hat da wer info´s ? 
Und was ist das Kriterium das der Hinterbau getauscht wird ?


----------



## evil_rider (19. Oktober 2010)

kriterium: deiner muss dir abreißen


----------



## cubebiker (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ist kein Bild, 951 Freds gibt es zu genüge, schreib es doch bitte da rein bzw lies es sogar in einem nach ohne zu Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (19. Oktober 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Endlich Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



powww
geil!
RAW!!


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Oktober 2010)

halleluja... und jetz noch polieren!!


----------



## Red Dragon (19. Oktober 2010)

Der letzte Dreck von gestern. Und paar andere Updates.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil ! Ich steh' auf die M3 !


----------



## Monster666 (19. Oktober 2010)

nicht jedermanns Sache aber ich finds einfach nur DER HAMMER


----------



## fox-ranger (20. Oktober 2010)

so mein Intense  mit allen Updates.
das 951 macht mir nach 2Mt immer noch super spass.!!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2010)

@Monster: ich dachte, du haust die Dorado raus ?


----------



## Monster666 (20. Oktober 2010)

dachte ich auch, bis ich wieder mal mehr Kohle reinstecken musste (Delle im linken Tauchrohr) und ich sie selbst verfeinert hab...

jetzt bleibt sie drin


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (21. Oktober 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Der letzte Dreck von gestern. Und paar andere Updates.



Ich sag nur : BRUTAAAAAAL

Obwohl mir der Rahmen an sich nicht gefällt ist dieser Aufbau endgeil !

Passt alles perfekt zusammen imo.   

RESPEKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

